# Oddio muoro! Ahahahahahahaha( la ex amante di Mattia)



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Poco fa Mattia riceve una telefonata sul cel del lavoro.
Guarda la schermo. Impallidisce e me lo mostra.
Lei. La facocera.
Gli faccio cenno con gli occhi di rispondere, in fondo è sempre la sua segretaria, quindi potrebbe essere qualcosa di importante.
Risponde e in automatico mette in viva voce.
Lei attacca subito.
-No ma stavi scherzando prima?-
Espressione di Mattia totalmente persa - Prima quando?-
-Quando hai detto di stare attenta al mio uomo che magari Tebe per vendetta potrebbe scoparselo-
Io con gli occhi a civetta. Eh?
A quel punto noto un ombra di divertimento sul viso del mio uomo,che risponde -E che ne so io. Cioè, pure tu che compri casa dove abitiamo noi e ribadisci che è tutta storia passata e che se Tebe ci pensa ancora ha dei problemi...alla fine se si scopa il tuo uomo che ti devo dire. Avrai un problema pure tu...-
Silenzio di tomba per qualche minuto, poi esplode.
-NON DEVE AVVICINARSI A LUI! MA STAI SCHERZANDO? IO POTREI MORIRE, SONO DAVVERO INNAMORATA MA CHE RAZZA DI DONNA HAI VICINO SE FACESSE UNA COSA DEL GENERE!-
Lui sorride sempre di più e io comincio ad avere le lacrime dalla ridarella anche se non sto  capendo un  cazzo - Ma guarda che io ho fatto solo una battuta prima considerato che non ti rendi conto delle cazzate che dici e che soprattutto insisti che lei è ancora sotto. Lei non è sotto ma come chiunque dotato di sinapsi  trova strano e da dementi primo comprare casa a 100 metri da noi e secondo ti ho detto che sabato alla grigliata se ci sei tu noi non veniamo. Ma è anche normale. Solo tu vedi la cosa come strana visto che sono passati anni.-
Altro lungo silenzio di lei. Poi-TEBE NON PUÒ SCOPARSI IP MIO LUCA, POTREI KMORIRE! MA COME LE VIENE IN MENTE? DIMMI CHE STAVI SCHERZANDO, NON POSSO VIVERE COSÍ!-
Lui - Io non sono dietro a Tebe 24 ore al giorno e la conosci bene. Sei andata  dritta dritta nella bocca del leone...-
Lei, con la voce sempre più in panico - MA IO ADESSO SONO INNAMORATA DAVVERO, CAPISCO SOLO ADESSO CHE SE LUCA MI TRADISSE E IO MI TROVASSI A 100 METRI DA CASA DELLA SUA EX CI USCIREI DI TESTA!-
-Beh ormai la casa l avete comprata. Non so cosa suggeriti, mi dispiace-
Altro lungo silenzio -MA DICI CHE POTREBBE SCOPARSI LUCA?-
-Non lo so, ma ti consiglio di cambiare strada quando la incontri e far finta di non vederla.  Ora scusami ma sono con lei e abbiamo cose da fare. Ciao.-
Clik.

:rotfl:

Questo il finale della storia. 
L inizio è stato che è stata organizzata una grigliata e sapendo che anche lei sarebbe presente, Mattia ha declinato.
Lei oggi gli ha chiesto perché non andavamo e lui tranquillamente ha risposto che è per rispetto a me che non andiamo.
La facovera quindi ha cominciato un solliloquio da iper figa dicendo che non capisce proprio come io sia ancora sotto per questa storia e bla bla.
Poi gli ha chiesto se sapevo che veniva ad abitare li vicino a noi e che da donna le dispiaceva molto che io non riuscissi ad andare oltre eccetera.
Mattia le ha risposto che non è una questione di andare oltre, è solo buon senso.
Ovviamente lei non ha capito un cazzo e lui le ha fatto la famosa battuta.
-Pensa se si scopasse Luca, tu lo venissi a sapere e poi ti viene ad abitare a/ 100 metri. Davvero non riesci a vedere il problema?-

A ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
È andata in botta!


Muoro!

Non rileggo, sto scrivendo in fretta, poi edito e correggo.
:rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (18 Maggio 2015)

Ahahahahah! !!!! Il numero uno!!!!!
Ahshahaha! !!!


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

:risata:


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Madonna ho tutto il trucco sciolto dalle lacrime!!!
Era in botta totale!!! Isterica!!!!
Ahahahahahah!
Ma pure idiota!
Ahahahahahahaha, non ce la posso fare!!!!
Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Maggio 2015)

Sono strafelice per te per quest'epilogo davvero "vincente", eppero' mi suona strano che Mattia non vada alla grigliata perche' c'e' lei (ottima pensata) ma se la tiene come segretaria. Bho' bu bu


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

ma che felice e che ridere.
mah

e soprattutto vincente de che


----------



## Trinità (18 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono strafelice per te per quest'epilogo davvero "vincente", eppero' mi suona strano che Mattia non vada alla grigliata perche' c'e' lei (ottima pensata) ma se la tiene come segretaria. Bho' bu bu


Sei il mio IDOLO! Ti adoro.....


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono strafelice per te per quest'epilogo davvero "vincente", eppero' mi suona strano che Mattia non vada alla grigliata perche' c'e' lei (ottima pensata) ma se la tiene come segretaria. Bho' bu bu


Mica decide lui chi avere come segretaria. Lavora in un azienda di ottomila persone...


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Ma non ho capito la storia del vincente.


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

Boh, sta storia è strana forte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Maggio 2015)

*bah*

trovo insensato declinare una grigliata ( magari annaffiata da dall'ottima birra :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: ) per un motivo del genere.
se la si declina anche a nome dell'altra metà ancora di più


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> trovo insensato declinare una grigliata ( magari annaffiata da dall'ottima birra :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: ) per un motivo del genere.
> se la si declina anche a nome dell'altra metà ancora di più


Sono astemia quindi la birra non mi interessa e sinceramente preferisco passare i pochi sabati liberi che ho, con gente che mi è simpatica, non con la ex amante del mio compagno.
E nessuno ha declinato in mia vece.
Il pensiero mio in merito è chiaro a Mattia.
Non vedo cosa ci sia strano o insensato.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poco fa Mattia riceve una telefonata sul cel del lavoro.
> Guarda la schermo. Impallidisce e me lo mostra.
> Lei. La facocera.
> Gli faccio cenno con gli occhi di rispondere, in fondo è sempre la sua segretaria, quindi potrebbe essere qualcosa di importante.
> ...



Godo


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Godo


Io non riesco a smettere di ridere.
Questa cosa mi ha scatenato un ilarità da kreti.
Ma ti pare che possa sxoparmi uno per vendetta?
Non ce la faccio.
Adesso finisce che la facocera sono io!
:rotfl:


Madonna ho mal di pancia.
Aiuto!


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non riesco a smettere di ridere.
> Questa cosa mi ha scatenato un ilarità da kreti.
> Ma ti pare che possa sxoparmi uno per vendetta?
> Non ce la faccio.
> ...


Muoro


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

Proprio vero che ognuno di noi legge le stesse cose con punti di vista diversi. 
Io non sarei incazzata, di più.
1) non rifiuti inviti dove io sono invitata senza consultarmi. Se c'è la tua ex amante motivo in più. Andiamo insieme mano nella mano e facciamo vedere quanto siamo felici insieme e quanto lei fa parte del passato
2) se mio marito si azzarda a dire alla sua ex amante o a chiunque altro di stare in guardia perché potrei scoparmi il loro marito lo prendo a calci nel culo. Perché sarebbe come darmi della troia pronta a scoparmi un uomo anche solo per vendetta. 
Ma appunto siamo diverse e probabilmente abbiamo un'idea diversa di coppia e fai bene a riderci su


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2015)

Ho rischiato di trovare casa vicino al mio ex amante...
Per fortuna al terzo appuntamento ho potuto apprezzare che appena cadono due gocce si allaga...letteralmente...pare di avere la piscina in casa!
Allora via...non se ne è fatto niente.
Il bello è che abbiamo sempre cercato in tutta la provincia senza problemi e quella era una delle soluzioni migliori.
Se avesse saputo che gli diventavo vicina di nuovo (prima stavamo a 30 metri) si sarebbe trasferito... 
Alla fine la casa l'ho trovata...
A Ferrara...
A 500 metri da suo fratello.

Aiuto.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio vero che ognuno di noi legge le stesse cose con punti di vista diversi.
> Io non sarei incazzata, di più.
> 1) non rifiuti inviti dove io sono invitata senza consultarmi. Se c'è la tua ex amante motivo in più. Andiamo insieme mano nella mano e facciamo vedere quanto siamo felici insieme e quanto lei fa parte del passato
> 2) se mio marito si azzarda a dire alla sua ex amante o a chiunque altro di stare in guardia perché potrei scoparmi il loro marito lo prendo a calci nel culo. Perché sarebbe come darmi della troia pronta a scoparmi un uomo anche solo per vendetta.
> Ma appunto siamo diverse e probabilmente abbiamo un'idea diversa di coppia e fai bene a riderci su


1) non ho scritto che non ne avevamo parlato prima, infatti lo avevamo fatto. Avete, hai, presupposto male o forse io non l ho spiegato.
2) io nonnsento nessun bisogno di dimostrare a lei quanto sono felice io. Non sento la competizione. Perché non  c è.
3) Mattia ha usato l arma dell ironia, che io adoro.
Si.
Siamo diverse.
Infatti vicino non hai un uomo come Mattia, perché non te nensaresti innamorata.
Semplice.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non riesco a smettere di ridere.
> Questa cosa mi ha scatenato un ilarità da kreti.
> Ma ti pare che possa sxoparmi uno per vendetta?
> Non ce la faccio.
> ...


anche a me fa morire!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> 1) non ho scritto che non ne avevamo parlato prima, infatti lo avevamo fatto. Avete, hai, presupposto male o forse io non l ho spiegato.
> 2)* io nonnsento nessun bisogno di dimostrare a lei quanto sono felice io. Non sento la competizione. Perché non  c è.*
> 3) Mattia ha usato l arma dell ironia, che io adoro.
> Si.
> ...



si', la penso uguale. chissenefrega, sopratutto se la cosa e' superata e addirittura lui la piglia per il culo cosi'! :rotfl:
e poi il tempo e' prezioso, perche' passare una serata con gente di cui non te ne frega,quando puoi fare altre mille belle cose?
la gente dell'ufficio, sopratutto con queste premesse, basta e avanza dal lunedi al venerdi.
(secondo me)

penso che sarei morta uguale...spero che il tuo mascara sia waterprooof!! :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> 1) non ho scritto che non ne avevamo parlato prima, infatti lo avevamo fatto. Avete, hai, presupposto male o forse io non l ho spiegato.
> 2) io nonnsento nessun bisogno di dimostrare a lei quanto sono felice io. Non sento la competizione. Perché non  c è.
> 3) Mattia ha usato l arma dell ironia, che io adoro.
> Si.
> ...


Ma ci mancherebbe che senti la competizione? Non lo avrei mai pensato. 
io per esempio non avrei rimarcato il fatto che viene a vivere vicino. Sei il nulla puoi venire a vivere anche al piano di sopra. 
Non credo di aver detto nulla di male se ti ho offesa me ne scuso. Sono appunto solo punti di vista diversi.
E mi sembra che siamo contente entrambe di vivere in un modo diverso


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito la storia del vincente.


Ho usato un termine inappropriato, scusami. Volevo dire che io avrei, probabilmente, provato un senso di soddisfazione  nel sentire lui che scagava lei in quel modo e che comunque mi teme come presunta "rivale" scopereccia (considerando anche la differenza di età). Comunque 'sta qua non è un fulmine di guerra, eh. Povera. E le storie sono tutte talmente diverse tra loro, così come le persone,  che fare qualsiasi commento è fuori luogo. 


Tu sei felice? Ok, allora è tutto a posto 


Ti ho pensata in questi giorni; più che altro riflettevo sulle tue modalità gestionali rispetto a subodorazioni di problematiche in corso, da quello che ho letto all'opposto delle mie (istintive e per nulla ponderate). Qualcosa mi si è smosso dentro, ma devo ancora capire cosa 


Ps: la bufera è passata, ma tu non sai ancora cosa gli frullasse nel cervello, giusto? E sei serena comunque, giusto? Ecco, io mi macererei nei dubbi e probabilmente sbaglierei. Non avrei mai la forza di lasciare che lui smaltisca le sue alzate d'ingegno da solo e tacere, senza sviscerare nulla, tenendomi tutto dentro. Dev'esserci una forte complicità tra voi se riuscite a comunicare a certi livelli attraverso canali che non siano squisitamente verbali (nello specifico, dico).


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe che senti la competizione? Non lo avrei mai pensato.
> io per esempio non avrei rimarcato il fatto che viene a vivere vicino. Sei il nulla puoi venire a vivere anche al piano di sopra.
> Non credo di aver detto nulla di male se ti ho offesa me ne scuso. Sono appunto solo punti di vista diversi.
> E mi sembra che siamo contente entrambe di vivere in un modo diverso


No no, non mi hai offesa ma se non è sentire la competizione andare in un posto solo per dimostrare quanto sei felice alla ex amante del tuo lui, allora non so cos è.
Spiega perché davvero non ci arrivo, anche perchè è un gruppo che non mi è mai interessato frequentare, cioè. Sono colleghi di Mattia, mica miei.
Poi rimarcare ilnfatto che viene ad abitare a 100 metri da noi, era in un contesto non di rimarcazione del fatto, ma più ampio, dovuto al fatto che per lei era tutto normale e ho apprezzato che Mattia abbia detto che no. Non lo era.
Se poi per te è unncomportamento normale ne prendo atto.
Per me non lo è, e credo che ben pochi lo troverebbero  "normale".
Comunque ripeto.
Non mi hai offesa, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio vero che ognuno di noi legge le stesse cose con punti di vista diversi.
> Io non sarei incazzata, di più.
> 1) non rifiuti inviti dove io sono invitata senza consultarmi. Se c'è la tua ex amante motivo in più. Andiamo insieme mano nella mano e facciamo vedere quanto siamo felici insieme e quanto lei fa parte del passato
> 2) *se mio marito si azzarda a dire alla sua ex amante o a chiunque altro di stare in guardia perché potrei scoparmi il loro marito lo prendo a calci nel culo.* Perché sarebbe come darmi della troia pronta a scoparmi un uomo anche solo per vendetta.
> Ma appunto siamo diverse e probabilmente abbiamo un'idea diversa di coppia e fai bene a riderci su


concordo intanto su questo


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poco fa Mattia riceve una telefonata sul cel del lavoro.
> Guarda la schermo. Impallidisce e me lo mostra.
> Lei. La facocera.
> Gli faccio cenno con gli occhi di rispondere, in fondo è sempre la sua segretaria, quindi potrebbe essere qualcosa di importante.
> ...


Invece alla grigliata dovevate andarci, per poi abbracciarvi tutti e tre e buttarvi tra le braci ardenti.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no, non mi hai offesa ma se non è sentire la competizione andare in un posto solo per dimostrare quanto sei felice alla ex amante del tuo lui, allora non so cos è.
> Spiega perché davvero non ci arrivo, anche perchè è un gruppo che non mi è mai interessato frequentare, cioè. Sono colleghi di Mattia, mica miei.
> Poi rimarcare ilnfatto che viene ad abitare a 100 metri da noi, era in un contesto non di rimarcazione del fatto, ma più ampio, dovuto al fatto che per lei era tutto normale e ho apprezzato che Mattia abbia detto che no. Non lo era.
> Se poi per te è unncomportamento normale ne prendo atto.
> ...


Se a me di tuo marito non frega nulla compro casa dove voglio. Certo non rinuncio a un affare perché è vicino a casa vostra. Se fate parte del passato manco mi pongo il problema.
Non é competizione è solo andare in un posto e che lei ci sia o meno non mi cambia nulla. Diverso il
Discorso se non ci saresti andata comunque. Io ho capito che mattia ha detto se ci sei tu noi non vediamo lasciando intendere che se non ci fosse stata ci sareste andati. Ho capito male io


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

tebe è la tua vita,
però se scrivi commento .
mattia come lo racconti è buffo ma non è il compagno di vita sul quale contare e c'è davvero poco da ridere su queste basi.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe è la tua vita,
> però se scrivi commento .
> mattia come lo racconti è buffo ma non è il compagno di vita sul quale contare e c'è davvero poco da ridere su queste basi.


che pesantezza (cit.)


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> che pesantezza (cit.)


sono piuma e piombo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe è la tua vita,
> però se scrivi commento .
> mattia come lo racconti è buffo ma non è il compagno di vita sul quale contare e c'è davvero poco da ridere su queste basi.


Chi l'ha fatta passare per una che va a letto con chiunque è stato Mattia non la facocera.


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poco fa Mattia riceve una telefonata sul cel del lavoro.
> Guarda la schermo. Impallidisce e me lo mostra.
> Lei. La facocera.
> Gli faccio cenno con gli occhi di rispondere, in fondo è sempre la sua segretaria, quindi potrebbe essere qualcosa di importante.
> ...


Ah Tebe, ma com'è tutto sto terrore della facocera che teme che metti mano al suo uomo?
Cioè, o ti conosce D), oppure Mattia ha parlato troppo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi l'ha fatta passare per una che va a letto con chiunque è stato Mattia non la facocera.


appunto


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio vero che ognuno di noi legge le stesse cose con punti di vista diversi.
> Io non sarei incazzata, di più.
> 1) non rifiuti inviti dove io sono invitata senza consultarmi. Se c'è la tua ex amante motivo in più. Andiamo insieme mano nella mano e facciamo vedere quanto siamo felici insieme e quanto lei fa parte del passato
> 2) *se mio marito si azzarda a dire alla sua ex amante o a chiunque altro di stare in guardia perché potrei scoparmi il loro marito lo prendo a calci nel culo. Perché sarebbe come darmi della troia pronta a scoparmi un uomo anche solo per vendetta. *
> Ma appunto siamo diverse e probabilmente abbiamo un'idea diversa di coppia e fai bene a riderci su


A me non pare che abbia voluto intendere in quel modo però...
Cioè, per me è come se le avesse voluto ribaltare la situazione per farle capire perchè Tebe magari non gradisce la situazione visto che lei insisteva a dire che "ormai dovrebbe essere passata". Che tutto sia passato ok, che una si compri casa a due passi col rischio più che serio di beccarla ogni due minuti è da imbecilli. Questo detto al netto delle occasioni delle case e così via eh...


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se a me di tuo marito non frega nulla compro casa dove voglio. Certo non rinuncio a un affare perché è vicino a casa vostra. Se fate parte del passato manco mi pongo il problema.
> Non é competizione è solo andare in un posto e che lei ci sia o meno non mi cambia nulla. Diverso il
> Discorso se non ci saresti andata comunque. Io ho capito che mattia ha detto se ci sei tu noi non vediamo lasciando intendere che se non ci fosse stata ci sareste andati. *Ho capito male io*


e pure io, a questo punto


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Maggio 2015)

Non per dire, ma se a Tebe sta cosa diverte, magari dovremmo farci 'na risata pure noi. Voglio dire: magari Mattia (che voi non approvare perché farebbe passare Tebe per una poco di buono) conosce bene la sua donna, e ha agito così proprio perché sapeva che si sarebbero sconpisciari. Magari, eh....


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non per dire, ma se a Tebe sta cosa diverte, magari dovremmo farci 'na risata pure noi. Voglio dire: magari Mattia (che voi non approvare perché farebbe passare Tebe per una poco di buono) *conosce bene la sua donna,* e ha agito così proprio perché sapeva che si sarebbero sconpisciari. Magari, eh....


la stessa donna che voleva cacciare di casa, dici?
la conosce tanto bene che cenava con lei senza sapere di esserle estraneo. per dirne una


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non per dire, ma se a Tebe sta cosa diverte, *magari dovremmo farci 'na risata pure noi.* Voglio dire: magari Mattia (che voi non approvare perché farebbe passare Tebe per una poco di buono) conosce bene la sua donna, e ha agito così proprio perché sapeva che si sarebbero sconpisciari. Magari, eh....


ma certo, perché no


----------



## Spot (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la stessa donna che voleva cacciare di casa, dici?
> la conosce tanto bene che cenava con lei senza sapere di esserle estraneo. per dirne una


Mah.
Non mi sembra un dato molto indicativo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la stessa donna che voleva cacciare di casa, dici?
> la conosce tanto bene che cenava con lei senza sapere di esserle estraneo. per dirne una


Credo siano due cose completamente diverse. Due piani distinti. Due istintualità ben separate. Ed infatti Tebe ci ha presentato i due episodi in maniera assai differente.....


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Credo siano due cose completamente diverse. Due piani distinti. Due istintualità ben separate. Ed infatti Tebe ci ha presentato i due episodi in maniera assai differente.....


facciamo così: mi faccio i fatti miei, notte


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ah Tebe, ma com'è tutto sto terrore della facocera che teme che metti mano al suo uomo?Cioè, o ti conosce D), oppure Mattia ha parlato troppo.


No no. Mi conosce. Eravamo "amiche"E mi teme evidentemente se è sclerata di.paura così.Per la serie la fantasia supera la realtà.E mamma mia quanto ancora sto ridendo.E cazzo lo smartphone non mi mette le faccine.Ma ho mal di pancia dal ridere!Jesus che gente c è in giro!


----------



## Fantastica (18 Maggio 2015)

... a volte mi sorprendo di quanto alcuni qui ignorino quella cosa vitale, vitalissima in una coppia, che si chiama "complicità". L'episodio in questione ne mostra, e di qualità, proprio perché PUò risultare incomprensibile. 
That's all right.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non per dire, ma se a Tebe sta cosa diverte, magari dovremmo farci 'na risata pure noi. Voglio dire: magari Mattia (che voi non approvare perché farebbe passare Tebe per una poco di buono) conosce bene la sua donna, e ha agito così proprio perché sapeva che si sarebbero sconpisciari. Magari, eh....


Esatto.Che poi sinceramente, visto il tutto, che Mattia mi faccia passare per una poco di buono dicendo IRONICAMENTE una frase del genere, cioè...a me manco era venuto in mente.E vedo che la maggior parte dei commenti è una risata come me la sono fatta io.Cioè.Quanto siete prevenute.E che cazzo. Sempre a pensare al peggio.Fatevela una risata ogni tanto, non è che che penso che siete stupide se ridete.Tranquille.Come io non passo certo per zoccola per una frase.Per me, poi liberi tutti.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.Che poi sinceramente, visto il tutto, che Mattia mi faccia passare per una poco di buono dicendo IRONICAMENTE una frase del genere, cioè...a me manco era venuto in mente.E vedo che la maggior parte dei commenti è una risata come me la sono fatta io.Cioè.Quanto siete prevenute.E che cazzo. Sempre a pensare al peggio.Fatevela una risata ogni tanto, non è che che penso che siete stupide se ridete.Tranquille.Come io non passo certo per zoccola per una frase.Per me, poi liberi tutti.


tebe il problema non è questo ma se a te lui sta bene così contenti tutti.
solo non raccontare più che ti stai facendo delle domande serie sul vostro rapporto etc etc perché francamente mi sento presa per il culo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.Che poi sinceramente, visto il tutto, che Mattia mi faccia passare per una poco di buono dicendo IRONICAMENTE una frase del genere, cioè...a me manco era venuto in mente.E vedo che la maggior parte dei commenti è una risata come me la sono fatta io.Cioè.Quanto siete prevenute.E che cazzo. Sempre a pensare al peggio.Fatevela una risata ogni tanto, non è che che penso che siete stupide se ridete.Tranquille.Come io non passo certo per zoccola per una frase.Per me, poi liberi tutti.


Ironicamente alla ex amante?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... a volte mi sorprendo di quanto alcuni qui ignorino quella cosa vitale, vitalissima in una coppia, che si chiama "complicità". L'episodio in questione ne mostra, e di qualità, proprio perché PUò risultare incomprensibile.
> That's all right.


ma di che cazzo di complicità parli se lei non ha voglia di dirgli quello che di determinante le passa per la testa sul loro rapporto?
si chiede se lo ama ancora o no e va all'expò
altro che ridere dietro ad una che comunque tempo addietro lui pensava di amare.zero affidabilità ad uno e al'altro


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma di che cazzo di complicità parli se lei non ha voglia di dirgli quello che di determinante le passa per la testa sul loro rapporto?
> si chiede se lo ama ancora o no e va all'expò
> altro che ridere dietro ad una che comunque tempo addietro lui pensava di amare.*zero affidabilità ad uno e al'altro*



ma intanto sono insieme e sorridono del passato, insieme...credi che potrebbero divertirsi così se ci fossero tra loro ombre e macigni e macerie etc.? io credo di no, almeno a me non verrebbe per niente da ridere


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe il problema non è questo ma se a te lui sta bene così contenti tutti.
> solo non raccontare più che ti stai facendo delle domande serie sul vostro rapporto etc etc perché francamente mi sento presa per il culo


Mi spiace tu ti senta presa per il culo, ma ti consiglio di fare pace con te stessa.
Questo che ho scritto é un episodio che non cambia nulla sulle mie domande e sulla frase detta qualche settimana fa Da Mattia.
Io sto ancora pensando e valutando, questo ripeto, é un episodio che mi ha fatto ridere e tale l ho riportato. 
I ma qui parla la tua "prevenzione" su un modo, il mio, di affrontare vita e problemi che non  capisci perché lontano dal tuo mondo.
E ti fai troppi film.
Ridi che ti passa. 
E soprattutto non ti vengono le rughe da incarognita. 
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho usato un termine inappropriato, scusami. Volevo dire che io avrei, probabilmente, provato un senso di soddisfazione  nel sentire lui che scagava lei in quel modo e che comunque mi teme come presunta "rivale" scopereccia (considerando anche la differenza di età). Comunque 'sta qua non è un fulmine di guerra, eh. Povera. E le storie sono tutte talmente diverse tra loro, così come le persone,  che fare qualsiasi commento è fuori luogo.
> 
> 
> Tu sei felice? Ok, allora è tutto a posto
> ...


Ti rispondo domani, che ho piú tempo.
nel frattempo sono anche andata dall avvocato.
giusto per...


----------



## disincantata (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.Che poi sinceramente, visto il tutto, che Mattia mi faccia passare per una poco di buono dicendo IRONICAMENTE una frase del genere, cioè...a me manco era venuto in mente.E vedo che la maggior parte dei commenti è una risata come me la sono fatta io.Cioè.Quanto siete prevenute.E che cazzo. Sempre a pensare al peggio.Fatevela una risata ogni tanto, non è che che penso che siete stupide se ridete.Tranquille.Come io non passo certo per zoccola per una frase.Per me, poi liberi tutti.



Tebe, se tutto questo fosse successo qualche mese fa non mi avrebbe stupita piu' di tanto, lo trovo disturbante dopo quello che e' capitato tra voi  invece ultimamente.   IO troverei piu' giusto chiarire  il perche' lui si e' permesse di offenderti tanto.  
Le moine  successive mi infastidirebbero.
LUI dovrebbe proibire alla ex di chiamarlo se non per lavoro, e quella non era una telefonata di lavoro.


----------



## Spot (18 Maggio 2015)

Oddio non capisco. La vostra vita di coppia è sempre stata fatta di situazioni coerenti l'una con l'altra, solo alti o solo bassi? E avete ex post sempre assegnato a tutto lo stesso peso?
Io mi fiderei un po' di più della versione dell'interessata. Abbiamo una visione così parziale della loro intimità che spingersi troppo al di là con le interpretazioni porta solo a mistificare


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mica decide lui chi avere come segretaria. Lavora in un azienda di ottomila persone...


E' una ottima situazione di complicità che sicuramente ti da sicurezza sulla stabilità del vostro rapporto. Considerando che l'ex amante del tuo uomo oltre a lavorare con lui come segretaria ora vive pure vicino a casa vostra, capita a fagiuolo. Anche se alla fine non ne avevi bisogno.

Non è poi il caso di mettersi a commentare una situazione decontestualizzata che chi non ha vissuto difficilmente può cogliere.

L'unica cosa che mi ha colpito è proprio il fatto che lei continui ad essere la sua segretaria. In una grande azienda, se ci sono problemi con una persona dello stesso ufficio, si va dal capo del personale e si negozia un trasferimento ad altro ufficio. Almeno dove lavoro io funziona così.

Alla fine sembrava quasi una sceneggiata per come appare nella descrizione. Come fa una ad essere follemente innamorata e andare a convivere con un uomo che secondo lei si scoperebbe la prima donna disponibile che incrocia per strada? Però tu sai ...


----------



## ologramma (19 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tebe, se tutto questo fosse successo qualche mese fa non mi avrebbe stupita piu' di tanto, lo trovo disturbante dopo quello che e' capitato tra voi  invece ultimamente.   *IO troverei piu' giusto chiarire  il perche' lui si e' permesse di offenderti tanto. *
> Le moine  successive mi infastidirebbero.
> *LUI dovrebbe proibire alla ex di chiamarlo se non per lavoro, e quella non era una telefonata di lavoro.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E' una ottima situazione di complicità che sicuramente ti da sicurezza sulla stabilità del vostro rapporto. Considerando che l'ex amante del tuo uomo oltre a lavorare con lui come segretaria ora vive pure vicino a casa vostra, capita a fagiuolo. Anche se alla fine non ne avevi bisogno.
> 
> Non è poi il caso di mettersi a commentare una situazione decontestualizzata che chi non ha vissuto difficilmente può cogliere.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Normalmente è interesse dell'azienda prevenire od eliminare certe situazioni ambientali, e solitamente sono abbastanza disponibili a risolverle rapidamente. Anche a me ha colpito che lei sia ancora la sua segretaria.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti. Normalmente è interesse dell'azienda prevenire od eliminare certe situazioni ambientali, e solitamente sono abbastanza disponibili a risolverle rapidamente. Anche a me ha colpito che lei sia ancora la sua segretaria.


Rispondo a te per rispondere anche a Zod.
Intanto io non ho mai chiesto che lei non fosse più lansuansegretaria, mi ava estremo fastidio all inizio ma poi, alla fine, la sua o un altra, niente sarebbe cambiato nelle nostre dinamiche.
Non era lei il problema, ma la nostra coppia.
Quindi era una cosa assolutamente ininfluente.
A onor del vero Mattia aveva chiesto ai tempi al suo capo(cosa che sono venuta a sapere dopo e da vie traverse) di cambiare appunto segretaria, ma lui ha rifiutato.
Non solo. Il capo di Mattia ,sposato, è dichiaratamente e perdutamente innamorato di lei, e quando era scoppiato il bubbone lei anadava a piangere da lui, tanto che in maniera molto poco professionale, lui(il capo) perorarava la causa di lei contro di me, arrivando a minacciare Mattia di un trasferimento.
Questo quello che posso dirvi.


Aggiungo solo che a distanza di quasi un anno dal fatto, il capo disse a Mattia che sarebbe passato da casa nostra per una cosa.
Beh.
Presi IP.telefono e gli dissi di non permettersi di mettere i piedi in casa, o tutta la merda che non gli avevo fatto mangiare prima, l avrebbe mangiata dopo.
Aggiungendo.
Schiavo del cazzo.
Perché lui ancora oggi è assolutamente una marionetta nelle sue mani.
Vomitoso


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non pare che abbia voluto intendere in quel modo però...
> Cioè, per me è come se le avesse voluto ribaltare la situazione per farle capire perchè Tebe magari non gradisce la situazione visto che lei insisteva a dire che "ormai dovrebbe essere passata". Che tutto sia passato ok, che una si compri casa a due passi col rischio più che serio di beccarla ogni due minuti è da imbecilli. Questo detto al netto delle occasioni delle case e così via eh...


CVD.
Sei sempre la mia traduttrice preferita.





Sorella facocera


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti.* Normalmente è interesse dell'azienda prevenire od eliminare certe situazioni ambientali, e solitamente sono abbastanza disponibili a risolverle rapidamente*. Anche a me ha colpito che lei sia ancora la sua segretaria.


davvero? ma in pratica come fanno? si basano sulle voci? o su FB?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Credo siano due cose completamente diverse. Due piani distinti. Due istintualità ben separate. Ed infatti Tebe ci ha presentato i due episodi in maniera assai differente.....


Infatti.
Ma credo sia proprio una questione di sensibilità personali e di cogliere le infinite sfumature non solo il bianco e il nero.
Sia Brunetta che Minerva per esempio, non sono certo conosciute per le loro sfumature, ma piuttosto per essere o bianco o nero.
Ognuno è come è.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ironicamente alla ex amante?


Si.
L ironia è proprio questa.
Io la vedo. E di brutto anche.
:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

Boh. Cioè, parete due bipolari. Manco una settimana fa a momenti vi lasciate, ti sbatto fuori di casa, Tebe non ce la fa più, pianti, nervosismi e blablabla. Adesso, Mattia il mio uomo (uomo?), quest'altra pantomima con quell'altra cogliona (perchè evidentemente solo quello può essere) della collega (ma quale segretaria) e giù risatissime. Ma che cazzo è. Milano ti bombardo col napalm.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

ma poi se a uno viene da ridere perchè in quel momento coglie la bizzarria della cosa, dovrebbe trattenersi perchè la settimana prima c'è stato un discorso rimasto sospeso, tipo nube nera sulla testa?
la risata può essere anche liberatoria, secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma poi se a uno viene da ridere perchè in quel momento coglie la bizzarria della cosa, dovrebbe trattenersi perchè la settimana prima c'è stato un discorso rimasto sospeso, tipo nube nera sulla testa?
> *la risata può essere anche liberatoria, secondo me*


Se finisce che poi ti pisci addosso sicuro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2015)

Io non ho nemmeno per un attimo legato questo episodio a quello dell'altra settimana
Ho solo evidenziato come ognuno di noi reagisca diversamente
La settimana scorsa avrei avuto la stessa reazione di Tebe questa volta quella opposta.
Sono ben lieta che Tebe l'abbia presa in questo modo perchè è la sua coppia quindi è solo positivo il suo atteggiamento.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se finisce che poi ti pisci addosso sicuro.


a me sembra che i nostri antenati scimmioni mostrassero i denti proprio per dissolvere l'aggressività, e da lì è nato il sorriso, che si è diffuso per imitazione, in situazioni analoghe


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2015)

Leggere alcune cose mi fa capire che non sono io ad essere mal interpretato, è il forum e la varietà e soggettività delle persone che è diversa. Le opinioni, letture, interpretazioni, incapacità di lettura, troppa capacità di lettura (.....), club, fans, trans  uniscono una risata( di tebe e mattia) in un bordello recriminante che totalmente fuoriesce da un inizio thread creando il prima citato bordello. Oh ma ci sta eh, è sempre stato così il forum, lo abbiamo costruito così. 

Un consiglio lo vorrei dare, ridete più spesso e riflettete meno sulle azioni reali raccontate, sono azioni reali dove la virgola dimenticata non fa scalpore, dove l'incazzatura viene vista negli occhi e fa allontanare, perchè si capisce all'istante che è meglio allontanarsi al posto di continuare a commentare cretinate per il gusto di provocare. E qualcuno dirà, Ultimo sta provocando, ma non è così, è quello che percepisco leggendo il forum, un teatrino di cattivo gusto dove chi per il piacere di raccontarsi ne perde il gusto e pure la voglia.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che i nostri antenati scimmioni mostrassero i denti proprio per dissolvere l'aggressività, e da lì è nato il sorriso, che si è diffuso per imitazione, in situazioni analoghe


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti ho pensata in questi giorni; più che altro riflettevo sulle tue modalità gestionali rispetto a subodorazioni di problematiche in corso, da quello che ho letto all'opposto delle mie (istintive e per nulla ponderate). Qualcosa mi si è smosso dentro, ma devo ancora capire cosa
> 
> 
> Ps: la bufera è passata, ma tu non sai ancora cosa gli frullasse nel cervello, giusto? E sei serena comunque, giusto? Ecco, io mi macererei nei dubbi e probabilmente sbaglierei. Non avrei mai la forza di lasciare che lui smaltisca le sue alzate d'ingegno da solo e tacere, senza sviscerare nulla, tenendomi tutto dentro. Dev'esserci una forte complicità tra voi se riuscite a comunicare a certi livelli attraverso canali che non siano squisitamente verbali (nello specifico, dico).


Il pomeriggio che sono andata dall avvocato, visto che non sarei tornata a casa alla solita ora, mi ha chiesto che cosa dovessi fare, e io tranquillamente honrisposto che andavo dall avvocato.
Non ha chiesto nulla e io non ho aggiunto altro.
Mattia è uno che non chiede scusa, mai, anche quando ha torto. Questa sua particolarità ha creato molti problemi in passato, ma poi sempre dopo il tradimento, ho capito che il suo modo di hchiedere scusa passa attraverso i fatti e non dalle parole.
Hai visto giusto infatti noi abbiamo una comunicazione non verbale che è davvero speciale.
Grazie soprattutto a me, che poco mi importa delle parole manpreferisco appunto guardare i fatti.
Lui sa benissimo che con quella frase l ha fatta fuori dal vaso pesantemente, e il mio comportamento dopo hanrimarcato questa cosa.
Come ho già scritto, a me non interessava parlare con lui di questa cosa e capire il perché o il per come.
Ero talmente ferita che prima ho pensato a me. 
Come sempre faccio, essendo diciamo egoista.
Io vengo prima, sempre e comunque.
Nel frattempo lui ha modificato il suo comportamento, e io anche.
Dopo l avvocato, che mi ha dato notizie "tranquillizzanti", ho cominciato a interessarmi di noi come coppia e valutare cosa e se quella frase, passato il picco che hai, avete letto, avesse cambiato qualcosa.
Non ho continuato il 3d perché in quel momento non era funzionale per me leggere alcuni commenti, che per forza di cose sarebbero stati dettati da una visione parziale della cosa.
Tirando le somme le acque sono tranquille, lo amo, mi ama e non c è solo lnexpò, solo pensarlo mi fa sorridere, a farmi capire e vedere che è stata una frase buttata li in un momento di picco assoluto.
Ma.
La frase è stata detta.
Ho preso e prenderò le mie precauzioni, cosa di cui lui è assolutamente al corrente.
Sono certa che dalla sua bocca mai più usciranno frasi del genere, che ricordo, sono tipiche di un certo modo di discutere nella sua famiglia, dove se ne dicono di tutti i colori compreso augurarsi la morte, e poi il.giorno dopo tutto dimenticato.
Non valutare nell insieme anche questa cosa è per me, stupido.
Solo il tempo darà ragione a me o a Minerva o a Brunetta eccetera.
E sono talmente onesta intellettualmente che se ho preso un granchio, lo riporterò qui, anche fra venti anni.
Nel frattempo mi godo il mio rapporto e Mattia, con cui sono felice.

E per quanto ti riguarda.
Ascoltati.
Diventa egoista e cerca cosa si smuove.
Che la forza tebana sia con te.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tebe, se tutto questo fosse successo qualche mese fa non mi avrebbe stupita piu' di tanto, lo trovo disturbante dopo quello che e' capitato tra voi  invece ultimamente.   IO troverei piu' giusto chiarire  il perche' lui si e' permesse di offenderti tanto.
> Le moine  successive mi infastidirebbero.
> LUI dovrebbe proibire alla ex di chiamarlo se non per lavoro, e quella non era una telefonata di lavoro.


Ho risposto alla de Filippi in merito, e per quanto riguarda il fatto che lui dovrebbe impedire alla sua ex di chiamarlo...perché?
La cosa non mi da fastidio e il fatto che in automatico ha messo in viva voce mi da ragione sul fatto che può chiamarlo quando vuole perché non vuol dire nulla.
Io non combatto i fantasmi del passato.
Guardo altro.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


sembra sdentato! 
che stranezza


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se finisce che poi ti pisci addosso sicuro.


Infatti viaggio con il pannolone ormai.
Fra poco metterò direttamente il catetere.
È davvero destabilizzante odorare di piscio e avere sempre le mutande bagnate di urina.
Che stress la vecchiezza.
Uno non può nemmeno ridere in pace che subito...trak!


----------



## Traccia (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti viaggio con il pannolone ormai.
> Fra poco metterò direttamente il catetere.
> È davvero destabilizzante odorare di piscio e avere sempre le mutande bagnate di urina.
> Che stress la vecchiezza.
> Uno non può nemmeno ridere in pace che subito..*.trak!*


:rotfl:
er viperetta

mi hai fatto pensare a lui


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sembra sdentato!
> che stranezza


...

..

.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ho risposto alla de Filippi in merito, e per quanto riguarda il fatto che lui dovrebbe impedire alla sua ex di chiamarlo...perché?*
> La cosa non mi da fastidio e il fatto che in automatico ha messo in viva voce mi da ragione sul fatto che può chiamarlo quando vuole perché non vuol dire nulla.
> Io non combatto i fantasmi del passato.
> Guardo altro.


Perchè hanno solo un rapporto di lavoro e lo chiami se hai bisogno di una cosa urgentissima di lavoro. Per il resto tu per lui non esisti e viceversa.
non fai battute, non parli del tuo fidanzato, non parli della tua casa. Insomma ti comporti da segretaria.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè hanno solo un rapporto di lavoro e lo chiami se hai bisogno di una cosa urgentissima di lavoro. Per il resto tu per lui non esisti e viceversa.
> non fai battute, non parli del tuo fidanzato, non parli della tua casa. Insomma ti comporti da segretaria.


Ma non lo chiama mai infatti, se non di cose di lavoro ma ieri è successo.
Era troppo in botta.
Troppo preoccupata che io metessi le grinfie sul suo giovine compagno.
Ci sta.
Mica è una lebbrosa.
Scema si, ma non lebbrosa.

:rotfl:

Mi sta tornando la ridarella!!!
Aiuto!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho risposto alla de Filippi in merito, e per quanto riguarda il fatto che lui dovrebbe impedire alla sua ex di chiamarlo...perché?
> La cosa non mi da fastidio e il fatto che in automatico ha messo in viva voce mi da ragione sul fatto che può chiamarlo quando vuole perché non vuol dire nulla.
> Io non combatto i fantasmi del passato.
> Guardo altro.


E' proprio la cosa dell'automatico in viva voce la minchiata. Peraltro.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

OT
Ero appena uscita dalla metro, stavo sulle scale mobili, e davanti avevo un gruppo di quattro donne di colore tutte avvolte da capo a piedi.
Una aveva unnetichetta vistosissima che le usciva dal chador.
La tocco.
Si volta , mi guarda poi minspinge, credo infamandomi.
Io la guardo stupita, prendendole la manone dicendole che non la sto importunando ma che ha un'etichetta che ece ed è da togliete.
Capisco che non capisce, le amiche mi circondano aggressive e i civili occidentali si allontananonda noi.
Allungo una mano per prendere l etichetta e farla vedere alle altre, che capisco pensano io voglia togliere il velo alla tipa.
Ma sono più veloce e finalmente una delle tipe la vede.
Quella con l'etichetta intanto è sulla orlo del pianto, non capisce ed è spaventata a morte da me.
Finalmente una capisce che è solo l etichetta e tenta di tranquillozzarla, ma la tipa scoppia a piangere.
Le prendo una mano e le sorrido.
Si ritira mentre l amica tenta dibstaccare l etichetta e le altre le parlano.
L etichetta è citrigna è non si stacca.
Tiro fuori il mio accendino facendolo vedere all amica che le comunichi che non intendo certo darle fuoco.
Morale.
Riesco a bruciarle l'etichetta senza danni, mentre questa terrorizzata continua a piangere tra le braccia dell amica.
Finito, scambio un sorriso con le altre prima di vederle letteralmente scappare.
Mi hanno fatto pena.
Tanta.

Fine OT


----------



## Traccia (19 Maggio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggere alcune cose mi fa capire che non sono io ad essere mal interpretato, è il forum e la varietà e soggettività delle persone che è diversa. Le opinioni, letture, interpretazioni, incapacità di lettura, troppa capacità di lettura (.....), club, fans, trans  uniscono una risata( di tebe e mattia) in un bordello recriminante che totalmente fuoriesce da un inizio thread creando il prima citato bordello. Oh ma ci sta eh, è sempre stato così il forum, lo abbiamo costruito così.
> 
> Un consiglio lo vorrei dare, ridete più spesso e riflettete meno sulle azioni reali raccontate, sono azioni reali dove la virgola dimenticata non fa scalpore, dove l'incazzatura viene vista negli occhi e fa allontanare, perchè si capisce all'istante che è meglio allontanarsi al posto di continuare a commentare cretinate per il gusto di provocare. E qualcuno dirà, Ultimo sta provocando, ma non è così, è quello che percepisco leggendo il forum, un teatrino di cattivo gusto dove chi per il piacere di raccontarsi* ne perde il gusto e pure la voglia.*


a proposito di perdere gusto e voglia...


cavoli ragazzi, ho fatto questo dolce, mi è uscito benissimo, lo adoro, una goduria, mi piace da impazzire, sentite come è buono, voglio condividere con voi questo piacere e questa gioia, mangiamolo assieme!!! sentite il mio entusiasmo e la mia felicità?


eh, ma la frolla è poco cotta, doveva stare tipo due minuti e trenta secondi in più nel forno


eh, ma secondo me anzichè lo zucchero di canna integrale bisognava usare il fruttosio, sai, perchè quello ha un retrogusto migliore


eh, ma ci hai messo la farina di tipo 0, ahi ahi ahiii, era meglio quella manitoba, sei sicura che faccia proprio bene bene alla salute?


eh, si, passabile però la marmellata anzichè di albicocche era preferibile quella di arance...
....


uhm, la prox volta me lo magno da sola sto dolce perchè a me piace da matti, invece così oltre ad andarmi di traverso _ne perdo anche il gusto e la voglia_ di condividere un mio momento felice.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' proprio la cosa dell'automatico in viva voce la minchiata. Peraltro.


Perché?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché?


Perchè sa di mentecatto minchione puppupù incapace di gestire le situazioni. Che poi tale è.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> a proposito di perdere gusto e voglia...
> 
> 
> cavoli ragazzi, ho fatto questo dolce, mi è uscito benissimo, lo adoro, una goduria, mi piace da impazzire, sentite come è buono, voglio condividere con voi questo piacere e questa gioia, mangiamolo assieme!!! sentite il mio entusiasmo e la mia felicità?
> ...


Io la prossima volta lo farei assaggiare di nuovo perchè magari con quelle "critiche" mi riesce ancora meglio o altrimenti me ne frego se so che è buono e le critiche non sono giuste

tornando a bomba, credo che se si scrive su un forum si accettano tutti i commenti se fatti in maniera educata e in buona fede. E mi sembra questo il caso e mi sembra anche questo il modo in cui Tebe l'abbia presa
Direi che nulla ha scalfito il suo buonumore anche perchè non era certo questa l'intenzione


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> a proposito di perdere gusto e voglia...
> 
> 
> cavoli ragazzi, ho fatto questo dolce, mi è uscito benissimo, lo adoro, una goduria, mi piace da impazzire, sentite come è buono, voglio condividere con voi questo piacere e questa gioia, mangiamolo assieme!!! sentite il mio entusiasmo e la mia felicità?
> ...


Mandali tutti a fare in culo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

prima si piange e poi si ride , meglio di una fiction.
 sembrava sull'orlo della fine , ti sentivi fredda e distante ...oggi sei la complice divertita di questo mattacchione che prima ti tratta da pezza da piedi e poi , cosa divertentissima, dice all'ex che se non la smette tu ti scopi il suo uomo.
figata


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> a proposito di perdere gusto e voglia...
> 
> 
> cavoli ragazzi, ho fatto questo dolce, mi è uscito benissimo, lo adoro, una goduria, mi piace da impazzire, sentite come è buono, voglio condividere con voi questo piacere e questa gioia, mangiamolo assieme!!! sentite il mio entusiasmo e la mia felicità?
> ...



 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> a proposito di perdere gusto e voglia...
> 
> 
> cavoli ragazzi, ho fatto questo dolce, mi è uscito benissimo, lo adoro, una goduria, mi piace da impazzire, sentite come è buono, voglio condividere con voi questo piacere e questa gioia, mangiamolo assieme!!! sentite il mio entusiasmo e la mia felicità?
> ...


faresti bene, perchè quelli che non apprezzano non meritano


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggere alcune cose mi fa capire che non sono io ad essere mal interpretato, è il forum e la varietà e soggettività delle persone che è diversa. Le opinioni, letture, interpretazioni, incapacità di lettura, troppa capacità di lettura (.....), club, fans, trans  uniscono una risata( di tebe e mattia) in un bordello recriminante che totalmente fuoriesce da un inizio thread creando il prima citato bordello. Oh ma ci sta eh, è sempre stato così il forum, lo abbiamo costruito così.
> 
> Un consiglio lo vorrei dare, ridete più spesso e riflettete meno sulle azioni reali raccontate, sono azioni reali dove la virgola dimenticata non fa scalpore, dove l'incazzatura viene vista negli occhi e fa allontanare, perchè si capisce all'istante che è meglio allontanarsi al posto di continuare a commentare cretinate per il gusto di provocare. E qualcuno dirà, Ultimo sta provocando, ma non è così, è quello che percepisco leggendo il forum, un teatrino di cattivo gusto dove chi per il piacere di raccontarsi ne perde il gusto e pure la voglia.


Infatti tu, TU, rideresti a crepapelle se sentissi una telefonata dell'ex di tua moglie che dicono che tu gli scoperesti la moglie.
Sento la tua risata dalla Sicilia.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tu, TU, rideresti a crepapelle se sentissi una telefonata dell'ex di tua moglie che dicono che tu gli scoperesti la moglie.
> Sento la tua risata dalla Sicilia.


Credo che ultimo non ne riderebbe, ma credo anche che a lui nonnpossa succedere, ma ho molto apprezzato che lui, pur così distante dal mio sentire, abbia "capito", andando oltre.


----------



## Traccia (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mandali tutti a fare in culo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

infatti le squisitezze che preparo le magno con pochi intimi che apprezzano
perchè sono proprio, ma Proprio, MA PROPRIO... BONE :singleeye:
esattamente con gli ingredienti che io uso. Proprio quelli lì, si.

Certo! mica sono uno chef di professione! e quindi quando ho dubbi, domando 
se ho perplessità, chiedo consiglio
se c'è qualcosa che non mi convince, cerco un parere 
se c'è un ingrediente che non mi piace, mi informo su come potrei migliorare la riuscita
...

ma se invece la torta per me è bona e mi fa provare orgasmi multipli, non ce n'è
mi piace così e non cambierei una virgola
godendone infinitamente

..e nello specifico Tebe non ci stava dicendo che il suo rapporto è perfetto, ma che quello specifico spaccato di vita era stato per lei gradevole, piacevole, felice.
Ed io sono felice che lei lo sia.
Punto.
Sento la sua gioia e sono contenta per lei.
e il ridere assieme non significa annullare ciò che stanno vivendo parallelamente e ci ha raccontato i giorni scorsi.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che ultimo non ne riderebbe, ma credo anche che a lui nonnpossa succedere, ma ho molto apprezzato che lui, pur così distante dal mio sentire, abbia "capito", andando oltre.


Mi spiego meglio.
Non ha sostituito la sua coppia con la mia, ha letto me. E ha dato una risposta in base a come sono io, non a come è lui e a come avrebbe reagito in n una situazione del genere.
L ho apprezzato molto.


----------



## Divì (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' proprio la cosa dell'automatico in viva voce la minchiata. Peraltro.


Già. Gli automatismi .... nobbuono......


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> Ero appena uscita dalla metro, stavo sulle scale mobili, e davanti avevo un gruppo di quattro donne di colore tutte avvolte da capo a piedi.
> Una aveva unnetichetta vistosissima che le usciva dal chador.
> La tocco.
> ...


Tu occidentale superiore hai comunicato l'inferiorità a quelle poverette primitive che non conoscono l'uso del fuoco, ma soprattutto sono così imperfette da dimenticare l'etichetta del loro vestito fuori.
Tu occidentale superiore devi far comprendere loro, anche a costo di spaventarle a morte e farle piangere che devono togliere l'etichetta (ma saranno cazzi loro?).
Ovviamente ti fanno pena (perché?)
Tebe, scusami, sono franco, ma ho la sensazione che tu soffra di eccesso di autostima per colmare la tua insicurezza. Non devi essere sempre migliore di tutte le altre donne. Segretarie o amanti, o presunte tali.
Sei tu. e devi farti apprezzare con i tuoi limiti, i tuoi difetti, per quello che sei, non per quello che mostri o pretendi di essere.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tu, TU, rideresti a crepapelle se sentissi una telefonata dell'ex di tua moglie che dicono che tu gli scoperesti la moglie.
> Sento la tua risata dalla Sicilia.



Guarda, non è che riderei, starei proprio ore a ridere. Ma non credo che scrivendo questo mi si creda. So o credo di sapere come sono visto/letto nel forum. 

Cara Brunetta, nel cambiamento, o nel proseguire la propria vita attraverso delle vicissitudini così importanti, e anche attraverso il forum stesso, e persone come Tebe ed altri, riesci veramente a cogliere quello che veramente c'è da cogliere. Chiaro che bisogna saperlo fare, e in parte non dico che devi averlo dentro come qualcosa che doveva nascere e vederlo più chiaramente per finalmente accettare e accettarsi scendendo a compromessi che mai avresti accettato. Eh mi dispiace se non riesco ad essere più chiaro, forse se scrivo " leggere studiando un qualcosa con la superficialità di chi crede non sia importante non darà lo stesso risultato a chi crede che tutto deve essere letto e studiato dando il massimo". E soprattutto assimilarlo attraverso la ragione che comprende ciò che più tocca il sentire proprio, senza pregiudizi.Evolvendosi attraverso se stessi prevaricando se stessi senza ferirsi ma guardandosi veramente. 
Vabbè, le prime due righe se non mi sono spiegato, valgono l'intero post.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio.
> Non ha sostituito la sua coppia con la mia, ha letto me. E ha dato una risposta in base a come sono io, non a come è lui e a come avrebbe reagito in n una situazione del genere.
> *L ho apprezzato molto*.


Sono venuto qui su questo forum non per cercare consensi, ma per comprendere me stesso in una situazione che mi stava alienando.
Qualcuno ha detto che mi sono beccato tante mazzate, bastonate etc.
Ho volutamente mettermi in gioco, lasciando a casa orgoglio e ruoli.
Non me ne faccio nulla di fingermi qualcosa che non sono quando lo scopo è capire come uscire da un pantano. 
E come stare bene con me stesso.
Tebe, ma è un invito rivolto anche ad altri... le maschere non fa bene portarle a lungo, perché poi ci fanno stare male.
Mi piace questo tuo post che ho quotato, perché parla un po' più di te.
Ti spiega.
Andiamo oltre.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio.
> Non ha sostituito la sua coppia con la mia, ha letto me. E ha dato una risposta in base a come sono io, non a come è lui e a come avrebbe reagito in n una situazione del genere.
> L ho apprezzato molto.


In parte hai ragione. Però se vai oltre anche tu e scordi il nick Ultimo e pensi ad una coppia stabile che vive felice,è normale che questi se la ridono. E' normale che in un qualsiasi momento della propria vita se accade qualcosa di esilarante o divertente in una coppia stabile ci nasca la risata e la complicità. Come è normale che possano nascere litigi o separazioni. Oh ma la coppia intanto esiste ed esisterà con tutto il bagagliaio fino alla morte o alla separazione. Dopo queste due opzioni, forse mi sono spiegato ancora meglio. 
Comunque si, chiaro che abbia letto te.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tu occidentale superiore hai comunicato l'inferiorità a quelle poverette primitive che non conoscono l'uso del fuoco, ma soprattutto sono così imperfette da dimenticare l'etichetta del loro vestito fuori.
> Tu occidentale superiore devi far comprendere loro, anche a costo di spaventarle a morte e farle piangere che devono togliere l'etichetta (ma saranno cazzi loro?).
> Ovviamente ti fanno pena (perché?)
> Tebe, scusami, sono franco, ma ho la sensazione che tu soffra di eccesso di autostima per colmare la tua insicurezza. Non devi essere sempre migliore di tutte le altre donne. Segretarie o amanti, o presunte tali.
> Sei tu. e devi farti apprezzare con i tuoi limiti, i tuoi difetti, per quello che sei, non per quello che mostri o pretendi di essere.


Ma che cazzo hai letto?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sono venuto qui su questo forum non per cercare consensi, ma per comprendere me stesso in una situazione che mi stava alienando.
> Qualcuno ha detto che mi sono beccato tante mazzate, bastonate etc.
> Ho volutamente mettermi in gioco, lasciando a casa orgoglio e ruoli.
> Non me ne faccio nulla di fingermi qualcosa che non sono quando lo scopo è capire come uscire da un pantano.
> ...


Tu sei scemo, tra l'altro, perchè in questa cazzo di corsa alla comprensione dell'uomo e dei rapporti umani da perfetto sociologo rincoglionito, pretendi di trovare negli altri un po' (un po' tanto) di te stesso. E quando questo non succede pensi che sia colpa della "maschere" che ci mettiamo su per qualche sovrastruttura nostra. Hai una presunzione non da poco. Peraltro totalmente ingiustificata.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima si piange e poi si ride , meglio di una fiction.
> sembrava sull'orlo della fine , ti sentivi fredda e distante ...oggi sei la complice divertita di questo mattacchione che prima ti tratta da pezza da piedi e poi , cosa divertentissima, *dice all'ex che se non la smette tu ti scopi il suo uomo*.
> figata


Nu la figata sarebbe che vadano al party o quel che è e la Tebe faccia un pò di flap-flap con l'altro ... così tanto per vedere l'effetto che fa


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tu occidentale superiore hai comunicato l'inferiorità a quelle poverette primitive che non conoscono l'uso del fuoco, ma soprattutto sono così imperfette da dimenticare l'etichetta del loro vestito fuori.
> Tu occidentale superiore devi far comprendere loro, anche a costo di spaventarle a morte e farle piangere che devono togliere l'etichetta (ma saranno cazzi loro?).
> Ovviamente ti fanno pena (perché?)


io penso volesse solo farle una cortesia.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo hai letto?


:rofl:

Ho pensato la stessa cosa io, volevo scrivergli qualcosa ma non ci sono riuscito, è totalmente OT alla grande.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei scemo, tra l'altro, perchè in questa cazzo di corsa alla comprensione dell'uomo e dei rapporti umani da perfetto sociologo rincoglionito, pretendi di trovare negli altri un po' (un po' tanto) di te stesso. E quando questo non succede pensi che sia colpa della "maschere" che ci mettiamo su per qualche sovrastruttura nostra. Hai una presunzione non da poco. Peraltro totalmente ingiustificata.


posso fare una domanda intima e personale?
e confidenziale?


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io penso volesse solo farle una cortesia.


sicuramente, ma a me (occidentale) che uno sconosciuto o sconosciuta mi faccia notare che ho un'etichetta in mostra mi da molto fastidio. Non succede niente per portare un'etichetta fuori. Mi sa di invadenza. Io ringrazio ma penso: che cazzo guardava questo / a che ha notato la mia etichetta? sarà che io vado tra le nuvole sempre e non guardo le persone né tanto meno come sono vestite.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda intima e personale?
> e confidenziale?


Vai.


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma a me (occidentale) *che uno sconosciuto o sconosciuta mi faccia notare che ho un'etichetta in mostra mi da molto fastidio.* Non succede niente per portare un'etichetta fuori. Mi sa di invadenza. Io ringrazio ma penso: che cazzo guardava questo / a che ha notato la mia etichetta? sarà che io vado tra le nuvole sempre e non guardo le persone né tanto meno come sono vestite.


ok, capisco il ragionamento, ma credo che tebe l'avrebbe fatto ugualmente anche con qualunque altra persona.
magari uno pensa "ma guarda questa"  però non credo volesse porsi da occidentale, superiore o che.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai.


Perche hai sposato la signora JB? 
Spero tu capisca la domanda...nel senso...tra le tante...nel mondo...perche La signora Jb? Cosa ti ha fatto innamorare?
Spero non sia troppo intima.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Perche hai sposato la signora JB?
> Spero tu capisca la domanda...nel senso...tra le tante...nel mondo...perche La signora Jb? Cosa ti ha fatto innamorare?
> Spero non sia troppo intima.


Ovviamente è troppo intima.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sono venuto qui su questo forum non per cercare consensi, ma per comprendere me stesso in una situazione che mi stava alienando.
> Qualcuno ha detto che mi sono beccato tante mazzate, bastonate etc.
> Ho volutamente mettermi in gioco, lasciando a casa orgoglio e ruoli.
> Non me ne faccio nulla di fingermi qualcosa che non sono quando lo scopo è capire come uscire da un pantano.
> ...


Ma ti sei drogato?


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente è troppo intima.



CVD


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei scemo, tra l'altro, perchè in questa cazzo di corsa alla comprensione dell'uomo e dei rapporti umani da perfetto sociologo rincoglionito, pretendi di trovare negli altri un po' (un po' tanto) di te stesso. *E quando questo non succede pensi che sia colpa della "maschere" che ci mettiamo su per qualche sovrastruttura nostra. Hai una presunzione non da poco. Peraltro totalmente ingiustificata*.


Cvd


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma ti sei drogato?



CVD


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> CVD


Io non sono te. Forse non è chiaro quello che ti ho scritto prima. Non è che tu sei BRAVO ed io no. O viceversa. Se per te è normalissimo parlare del rapporto con i tuoi affetti per me non lo è, e non ne parlo con tutti. Questo non fa di me un neanderthal quanto faccia di te un sapiens sapiens.


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> CVD


non è che se uno non è d'accordo con la tua visione allora ti sta automaticamente dimostrando che hai ragione, danny.
c'è chi vive diversamente e basta.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io penso volesse solo farle una cortesia.


Ma infatti.
E la parola pena intendeva tenerezza per una reazione spropositata di paura verso di che mi ha fatto pensare a quante probabilmente ne ha dovute passare sta tizia con noi occidentali.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cvd


Ovvio che è totalmente ingiustificata. Se non fossi un citrullo lo capiresti.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sono te. Forse non è chiaro quello che ti ho scritto prima. Non è che tu sei BRAVO ed io no. O viceversa. Se per te è normalissimo parlare del rapporto con i tuoi affetti *per me non lo è, e non ne parlo con tutti*. Questo non fa di me un neanderthal quanto faccia di te un sapiens sapiens.



Vero. 
E' proprio questo il problema: non c'è parità.
Ma tu ti comporti come se ci fosse.
Tu e non solo.
Per cui giudichi ma non ti vuoi far giudicare.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> E' proprio questo il problema: non c'è parità.
> Ma tu ti comporti come se ci fosse.
> Tu e non solo.
> Per cui giudichi ma non ti vuoi far giudicare.


Ma non deve esserci parità. Chi l'ha detto? Sulla base di cosa? Non si misura la personalità di una persona su una base "paritaria". Non ha senso.


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> E la parola pena intendeva tenerezza per una reazione spropositata di paura verso di che mi ha fatto pensare a quante probabilmente ne ha dovute passare sta tizia con noi occidentali.


cara tebe, io temo di essere un'occidentale che ne fa passare tante. 
no scherzo, nel senso che ovviamente non mi permetterei di andare vicino a dire qualcosa, ma trovo questi veli davvero tremendi, nessuno escluso.
avevo compreso anche la questione della pena, che peraltro è un sentimento che può capitare di provare per chiunque, sena per forza essere razzisti o non so che.
la lettura di danny mi è parsa un po' terzomondista a vanvera.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è che se uno non è d'accordo con la tua visione allora ti sta automaticamente dimostrando che hai ragione, danny.
> *c'è chi vive diversamente e basta*.


Certo ed è questa la sua idea.
Basta che non pontifichi su quanto sia migliore sempre la sua diversità.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non deve esserci parità. Chi l'ha detto? Sulla base di cosa? Non si misura la personalità di una persona su una base "paritaria". Non ha senso.


La persona no ma la comunicazione sì.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma a me (occidentale) che uno sconosciuto o sconosciuta mi faccia notare che ho un'etichetta in mostra mi da molto fastidio. Non succede niente per portare un'etichetta fuori. Mi sa di invadenza. Io ringrazio ma penso: che cazzo guardava questo / a che ha notato la mia etichetta? sarà che io vado tra le nuvole sempre e non guardo le persone né tanto meno come sono vestite.


Occidentale era ironico.
A me invece se mi fanno notare che ho unnetichetta fuori o la patta aperta , apprezzo.
Ma ovviamente non farò mai più.
La mia gentilezza se è travisata così...
Mamma mia.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La persona no ma la comunicazione sì.


Ma la comunicazione dipende dalla tipologia delle persone coinvolte. Mi pare evidente che sia una farloccata. La tua è pura utopia, ma non dell'evoluzione della specie, di un'involuzione. La livellazione umanistica. Tutti uguali, conformati, paritari. Senza sorprese. Bel mondo di merda e pure senza futuro.


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Certo ed è questa la sua idea.
> Basta che non pontifichi su quanto sia migliore sempre la sua diversità.


sarà che io joey non lo leggo così.
o meglio, non ritengo sia migliore di base, pertanto non mi pongo il problema e leggo cosa ha da dire.
se penso che qualcosa mi possa essere utile la ascolto, altrimenti no. 
non ho bisogno di sapere cosa fa lui nella sua vita, che peraltro presumo essere molto diversa dalla mia e da quella di tutti, quindi qualunque paragone non servirebbe a niente.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Occidentale era ironico.
> A me invece se mi fanno notare che ho unnetichetta fuori o la patta aperta , apprezzo.
> Ma ovviamente non farò mai più.
> La mia gentilezza se è travisata così...
> Mamma mia.


Poi occidentale era virgolettato.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Certo ed è questa la sua idea.
> *Basta che non pontifichi su quanto sia migliore sempre la sua diversità*.



io non l'ho mai letto cosi. non credo abbia mai ostentato il "suo essere migliore"


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Certo ed è questa la sua idea.
> Basta che non pontifichi su quanto sia migliore sempre la sua diversità.


Se ti dico che sei un coglione vuol dire che ti sto dicendo che sei un coglione. E basta. Se pensi altro sei anche più coglione di quanto te ne ho appena dato.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, capisco il ragionamento, ma credo che tebe l'avrebbe fatto ugualmente anche con qualunque altra persona.
> magari uno pensa "ma guarda questa"  però non credo volesse porsi da occidentale, superiore o che.


Ma  infatti.
Ma non sono più in grado di scrivere e farmi capire?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poco fa Mattia riceve una telefonata sul cel del lavoro.
> Guarda la schermo. Impallidisce e me lo mostra.
> Lei. La facocera.
> Gli faccio cenno con gli occhi di rispondere, in fondo è sempre la sua segretaria, quindi potrebbe essere qualcosa di importante.
> ...


Non mi sembra esattamente "vispa" la segretaria di Mattia


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> CVD


No no.
Non hai capito davvero un cazzo di quello che ho scritto.
Sei imbarazzante tra l altro, continuando su questa china.
Ma fatti vedere sul serio e nel n ti permettere mai più di dare giudizi di questo tipo sulla mia persona.
Idiota.


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma  infatti.
> Ma non sono più in grado di scrivere e farmi capire?


ma io ho capito, il tuo gesto e la paura di queste donne. Comunque, per me supone un'invadenza contro lo spazio personale di chiunque, avvicinarsi e toccare uno sconosciuto per questa ragione (ripeto non credo che una etichetta visibile sia una cosa bruttissima da togliere subito) e in più, secondo me , non hai tenuto proprio in conto che per la loro cultura la vicinanza fisica è veramente molto limitata. 

Comunque l'importante è che alla fine hanno capito cosa era il tuo gesto. Chissà che quelle donne riescano poi a farsi due risate per la reazione nervosa che la donna ha avuto nel momento...


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

E tra l altro. Idiota totale, avessi letto cosa ho sempre scritto di noi "occidentali"  in merito agli altri, certe cose non ti sarebbero nemmeno venuto in mente, ma sei talmente idiota appunto che manco sai cosa dici.
E talmente supponente i meno ti va talmente a questo punto, che nemmeno un dubbio.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma io ho capito, il tuo gesto e la paura di queste donne. Comunque, per me supone un'invadenza contro lo spazio personale di chiunque, avvicinarsi e toccare uno sconosciuto per questa ragione (ripeto non credo che una etichetta visibile sia una cosa bruttissima da togliere subito) e in più, secondo me , non hai tenuto proprio in conto che per la loro cultura la vicinanza fisica è veramente molto limitata.
> 
> Comunque l'importante è che alla fine hanno capito cosa era il tuo gesto. Chissà che quelle donne riescano poi a farsi due risate per la reazione nervosa che la donna ha avuto nel momento...


Infatti hanno capito che era una gentilezza.
E ribadisco che la mia "pena" era tenerezza verso una reazione scaturita sicuramente da atteggiamenti del cazzo proprio di noi OCCIDENTALI.
Giusto per rimarcarlo a Danny che non ha capito un cazzo di nulla.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cara tebe, io temo di essere un'occidentale che ne fa passare tante.
> no scherzo, nel senso che ovviamente non mi permetterei di andare vicino a dire qualcosa, ma trovo questi veli davvero tremendi, nessuno escluso.
> avevo compreso anche la questione della pena, che peraltro è un sentimento che può capitare di provare per chiunque, sena per forza essere razzisti o non so che.
> la lettura di danny mi è parsa un po' terzomondista a vanvera.


A vanvera sicuramente.
Infatti non ha capito un cazzo.
Ma niente di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Certo ed è questa la sua idea.
> Basta che non pontifichi su quanto sia migliore sempre la sua diversità.


Sei imbarazzante sul serio.
Ma di versitá di che? 
Sei analfabeta che non sai leggere?
Si.
Evidentemente.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti dico che sei un coglione vuol dire che ti sto dicendo che sei un coglione. E basta. Se pensi altro sei anche più coglione di quanto te ne ho appena dato.



Ma chi cazzi sei tu Jb per darmi del coglione?
Sei meglio di me?
Hai una vita migliore della mia?
Dove?
Sei solo un bastardo che viene qua per pontificare quanto è figo strafigo intelligente più di tutti gli altri... poi si trincera dietro a una riservatezza che fa capire che ti caghi sotto di ammettere che vali meno di quel che fai credere di essere.
Ma vaffanculo va.
Non vali neppure il tempo della mia risposta.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

concordo con la lettura di drusilla; a prescindere dall' occidentale o meno a me personalmente infastidisce molto l'intrusione seppur gentile di qualcuno (lo sento ad onor del vero come mio limite).
ma basta poi capirsi.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei imbarazzante sul serio.
> Ma di versitá di che?
> Sei analfabeta che non sai leggere?
> Si.
> Evidentemente.



Brava.
L'importante è conoscersi bene.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cara tebe, io temo di essere un'occidentale che ne fa passare tante.
> no scherzo, nel senso che ovviamente non mi permetterei di andare vicino a dire qualcosa, *ma trovo questi veli davvero tremendi, nessuno escluso.*
> avevo compreso anche la questione della pena, *che peraltro è un sentimento che può capitare di provare per chiunque, sena per forza essere razzisti o non so che.*
> la lettura di danny mi è parsa un po' terzomondista a vanvera.


Sicuro.


----------



## sienne (19 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

se è una cosa estetica, va bon, ringrazio, ma non lo trovo così necessario dirlo. 
Invece, sono molto lieta, quando mi avvisano che ho lo zaino / borsa aperta ad esempio. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzi sei tu Jb per darmi del coglione?
> Sei meglio di me?
> Hai una vita migliore della mia?
> Dove?
> ...


Meglio e peggio non fanno parte di quello che ti ho detto. Sei un coglione. Non in rapporto alla MIA vita. Sei un coglione e punto. Ma sei un coglione non per la tua vita o perchè vivi male, sei un coglione perchè PENSI male. Ecco perchè.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti hanno capito che era una gentilezza.
> E ribadisco che la mia "*pena*" era *tenerezza* verso una reazione scaturita sicuramente da atteggiamenti del cazzo proprio di noi OCCIDENTALI.
> Giusto per rimarcarlo a Danny che non ha capito un cazzo di nulla.


Ma per favore...
Ascolta, le tenerezze di questo tipo le conosco e bene.
Ho a che farci tutti i giorni.
Tratta le persone per quello che sono, nella loro diversità.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio e peggio non fanno parte di quello che ti ho detto. Sei un coglione. Non in rapporto alla MIA vita. Sei un coglione e punto. Ma sei un coglione non per la tua vita o perchè vivi male, sei un coglione perchè PENSI male. Ecco perchè.



Questo è un discorso articolato secondo te?
Non credi che alla tua età (non sei più un bambino), i giudizi verso gli altri andrebbero almeno motivati?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tratta le persone per quello che sono, nella loro diversità.


Ecco.


----------



## Divì (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la comunicazione dipende dalla tipologia delle persone coinvolte. Mi pare evidente che sia una farloccata. La tua è pura utopia, ma non dell'evoluzione della specie, di un'involuzione. La livellazione umanistica. Tutti uguali, conformati, paritari. Senza sorprese. Bel mondo di merda e pure senza futuro.


Da un punto di vista sociologico ed evolutivo, concordo. 
Resta che ognuno è responsabile del SUO 50% di modalità relazionali e comunicative, al 100%.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente è troppo intima.


me lo dici all'orecchio? 
va bene che non rispondi, spero almeno tu capisca la curiosita'


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso articolato secondo te?
> Non credi che alla tua età (non sei più un bambino), i giudizi verso gli altri andrebbero almeno motivati?


Se c'è qualcosa di cui non mi si può accusare, sicuramente è il non motivare. Con te ho motivato in lungo ed in largo, per dire. Adesso: se stai in botta, non è colpa mia. E' colpa tua.

EDIT: scritto a cazzo di cane.


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma a me (occidentale) che uno sconosciuto o sconosciuta mi faccia notare che ho un'etichetta in mostra mi da molto fastidio. Non succede niente per portare un'etichetta fuori. Mi sa di invadenza. Io ringrazio ma penso: che cazzo guardava questo / a che ha notato la mia etichetta? sarà che io vado tra le nuvole sempre e non guardo le persone né tanto meno come sono vestite.


"Ma che cazzo vuole questa? Si facesse i cazzi suoi" l'avrei pensato pure io. Poi, ad una seconda occhiata del volto e del profilo da dea greca di Tebe, avrei approfittato per attaccare bottone


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> me lo dici all'orecchio?
> va bene che non rispondi, spero almeno tu capisca la curiosita'


La capisco.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

ma perché sei così invadente , tebe?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Brava.
> L'importante è conoscersi bene.


Sei proprio idiota. Ribadisco.
E analfabeta.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per favore...
> Ascolta, le tenerezze di questo tipo le conosco e bene.
> Ho a che farci tutti i giorni.
> Tratta le persone per quello che sono, nella loro diversità.


Minchia ma tua idiozia è davvero imbarazzantw.
Cristo santo che coglione totale.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La capisco.


HAI VISTO L ULTIMO xMAN?
io l ho visto ieri...figata oltremodo figosa


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché sei così invadente , tebe?


Se io ho unnetichetta fuori e qualcuno me lo fa notare ne sono felice.
Tu perché hai così paura che ti invadano lo spazio vitale se ti dicono che hai unnetichetta fuori?
Ma sembra molto borderline non capire una gentilezza e scambiarla per invadenza.
Fatti curare pure tu insieme a Danny.


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2015)

Evvai a far volar gli stracci :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

una che mi mette le mani addosso per un'etichetta credo che potrei morderla.
fatti i cazzi tuoi grrrrrrrr


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se io ho unnetichetta fuori e qualcuno me lo fa notare ne sono felice.
> Tu perché hai così paura che ti invadano lo spazio vitale se ti dicono che hai unnetichetta fuori?
> Ma sembra molto borderline non capire una gentilezza e scambiarla per invadenza.
> *Fatti curare pure tu insieme a Danny.*


per essere campionessa di ironia l'hai presa bene


----------



## Fantastica (19 Maggio 2015)

Anche io avverto sconosciute: per esempio ricordo una ragazza a cui era iniziato il ciclo e aveva una bella gonnellina estiva. Mi ha ringraziato di cuore. Così come quell'altra che avvertii che aveva lo zaino aperto in metropolitana. Per me sono segni di "comunità". 
Nel caso specifico di Tebe, io credo che avrei fatto segno a una delle amiche della signora, indicando con occhi e dito il problema, senza toccare.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se io ho unnetichetta fuori e qualcuno me lo fa notare ne sono felice.
> Tu perché hai così paura che ti invadano lo spazio vitale se ti dicono che hai unnetichetta fuori?
> Ma sembra molto borderline non capire una gentilezza e scambiarla per invadenza.
> Fatti curare pure tu insieme a Danny.


Non è che dipende semplicemente da come sei venuta su? Ci sono sicuramente persone, a questo mondo, che per educazione ed estrazione culturale ti considererebbero "il nemico" a vista. E allora soltanto il tuo avvicinarti diventa una minaccia "reale". Io trovo piuttosto ipocrita l'educazione a considerare tutti "uguali", quando in determinati casi (sempre meno isolati) è una tendenza a senso unico.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io avverto sconosciute: per esempio ricordo una ragazza a cui era iniziato il ciclo e aveva una bella gonnellina estiva. Mi ha ringraziato di cuore. Così come quell'altra che avvertii che aveva lo zaino aperto in metropolitana. Per me sono segni di "comunità".
> Nel caso specifico di Tebe, io credo che avrei fatto segno a una delle amiche della signora, indicando con occhi e dito il problema, senza toccare.


ma se perdi qualcosa, nel caso del ciclo magari sottovoce le sei senz'altro di aiuto...ma un'etichetta:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se perdi qualcosa, nel caso del ciclo magari sottovoce le sei senz'altro di aiuto...ma un'etichetta:singleeye:


Compulsione? 
Una mia compulsione: correggere gli errori linguistici


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se perdi qualcosa, nel caso del ciclo magari sottovoce le sei senz'altro di aiuto...ma un'etichetta:singleeye:


da poco ho avvertito un senegalese che aveva perduto un pacchetto di fazzolettini dalla borsa... anzi, gliel'ho proprio raccolto da terra e gliel'ho dato dopo averlo fermato. Lui ringrazia tutto contento e poi me lo ridà chiedendomi un euro :singleeye:


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se io ho unnetichetta fuori e qualcuno me lo fa notare ne sono felice.
> Tu perché hai così paura che ti invadano lo *spazio vitale* se ti dicono che hai unnetichetta fuori?
> Ma sembra molto borderline non capire una gentilezza e scambiarla per invadenza.
> *Fatti curare* *pure tu* insieme a Danny.



L'hai detto: lo spazio vitale.
Ci sono persone che se ti avvicini hanno attacchi di panico.
Secondo te perché si è messa a piangere?
Lo spazio vitale è fisico ma anche mentale.
Guarda la tua reazione.
Trova le differenze.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> da poco ho avvertito un senegalese che aveva perduto un pacchetto di fazzolettini dalla borsa... anzi, gliel'ho proprio raccolto da terra e gliel'ho dato dopo averlo fermato. Lui ringrazia tutto contento e poi me lo ridà chiedendomi un euro :singleeye:


Senegalesi, ex vicini di casa. Parcheggio e vedo per terra, a pochi mt dalla loro auto, le chiavi della medesima. Suono il campanello, niente. Entro, che tanto i portoncini sono sempre aperti, arrivo al piano e busso alla porta. Il capofamiglia mi apre mentre parla al telefono. Gli porgo le chiavi, suggerendogli attenzione (almeno non perderle entro pochi mt dall'auto!). Non smette nemmeno di parlare al telefono, mi fa un cenno di presa visione con poco interesse e chiude. Prossima volta gli frego la macchina e me la rivendo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> una che mi mette le mani addosso per un'etichetta credo che potrei morderla.
> fatti i cazzi tuoi grrrrrrrr


Sfiorare una persona è metterle le mani addosso?
Ribadiscoche problemi hai con il genere umano?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per essere campionessa di ironia l'hai presa bene


L ironia finisce quando mettete la questione su unnpiano assolutamente diverso da quello iniziato, con evidente interpretazione a cazzo delle cose.
E sentirmi dare dell invadente i della superiore razzista, scusa ma non è ironico.
E non l ho presa per un cazzo bene.
Proprio no.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sfiorare una persona è metterle le mani addosso?
> Ribadiscoche problemi hai con il genere umano?


In estremo oriente è *quasi *una forma di violenza. Lo spazio personale è inviolabile, soprattutto in ambiente formale e tra sconosciuti. Probabilmente dal loro punto di vista, siamo noi ad avere problemi. Poi, sicuramente non è il caso che riporti.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non è che dipende semplicemente da come sei venuta su? Ci sono sicuramente persone, a questo mondo, che per educazione ed estrazione culturale ti considererebbero "il nemico" a vista. E allora soltanto il tuo avvicinarti diventa una minaccia "reale". Io trovo piuttosto ipocrita l'educazione a considerare tutti "uguali", quando in determinati casi (sempre meno isolati) è una tendenza a senso unico.


Questo è assolutamente condivisibile e non farò mai più niente del genere, ma Danny mi ha dato della razzista superiore e Minerva dell invadente scrivendo vaccate che ha letto solo lui.
Permettimi ma è molto diverso da quello che hai scritto tu.
Visto che mi sono sempre comportata così e mai mi erà successa una cosa del genere, mai più farò un azione del genere.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sfiorare una persona è metterle le mani addosso?
> Ribadiscoche problemi hai con il genere umano?


le intenzioni erano buone, semplicemente prima di toccare una persona per una sciocchezza così (secondo me) bisogna pensarci e valutare .
tutto qui


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *Senegalesi*, ex vicini di casa. Parcheggio e vedo per terra, a pochi mt dalla loro auto, le chiavi della medesima. Suono il campanello, niente. Entro, che tanto i portoncini sono sempre aperti, arrivo al piano e busso alla porta. Il capofamiglia mi apre mentre parla al telefono. Gli porgo le chiavi, suggerendogli attenzione (almeno non perderle entro pochi mt dall'auto!). Non smette nemmeno di parlare al telefono, mi fa un cenno di presa visione con poco interesse e chiude. Prossima volta gli frego la macchina e me la rivendo.



Nigeriani. Che ti devo dire, i genitori della miglior amica di mia figlia.
Egiziani i due suoi pretendenti.
Sudamericano quello che si è dichiarato.
Albanesi, romeni, filippini, cinesi, singalesi, etc i suoi compagni.
Aggiorniamoci.:carneval:
Siamo solo noi a dargli una nazionalità
Mia figlia li chiama per nome.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Permettimi ma è molto diverso da quello che hai scritto tu.


Perchè io ti lovvo! :inlove:

Ciononostante, negli ultimi pochi anni mi sono reso conto che, da questo punto di vista, abbiamo quasi tutti la testa riempita di cazzate, a destra quanto a sinistra.


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nigeriani. Che ti devo dire, i genitori della miglior amica di mia figlia.
> Egiziani i due suoi pretendenti.
> Sudamericano quello che si è dichiarato.
> Albanesi, romeni, filippini, cinesi, singalesi, etc i suoi compagni.
> ...


Danny,m l'ahi messa giu' un po' troppo dura; anche a me da' fastidio se mi si avvicinano troppo (specie chi non conosco bene) e io non avrei mai fatto una cosa come quella fatta da Tebe, ma mi sa' che si e' un po ' ingigantita la cosa su niente


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che i nostri antenati scimmioni mostrassero i denti proprio per dissolvere l'aggressività, e da lì è nato il sorriso, che si è diffuso per imitazione, in situazioni analoghe


sei sicura? perche per es. le scimmie dalle quali discendiamo mostrano i denti per metterti in guardia e se tu gli sorridi in faccia per loro e' un segno di aggressione e ti attaccano.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In estremo oriente è *quasi *una forma di violenza. Lo spazio personale è inviolabile, soprattutto in ambiente formale e tra sconosciuti. Probabilmente dal loro punto di vista, siamo noi ad avere problemi. Poi, sicuramente non è il caso che riporti.


E anche questo lo capisco.
Ma qui mi si è detto di tutto estremizzando qualcosa che era nella testa solo di qualcuno.
E ripeto.
Non avvertitoppiù nessuno, italiano, francese o eritreo che sia.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Cioè il super coglione di Danny mi ha fatto passare per razzista.
A me.
Coglione


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> le intenzioni erano buone, semplicemente prima di toccare una persona per una sciocchezza così (secondo me) bisogna pensarci e valutare .
> tutto qui


Aggiusti il tiro?
Non hai scritto questo prima.


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè il super coglione di Danny mi ha fatto passare per razzista.
> A me.
> Coglione


Guarda che un napoletano non conta come prova a tuo favore, eh!


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nigeriani. Che ti devo dire, i genitori della miglior amica di mia figlia.
> Egiziani i due suoi pretendenti.
> Sudamericano quello che si è dichiarato.
> Albanesi, romeni, filippini, cinesi, singalesi, etc i suoi compagni.
> ...


Aggiorniamoci un cazzo. Io il loro nome non lo conosco perchè non ci hanno mai presentati, altrimenti al tipo avrei detto "Mariolino, testa di minchia, ti pare illuminato perderti le chiavi davanti alla macchina?". Invece lui (al contrario di sua moglie, gentilissima e cordiale anche se non so nemmeno come si chiami) nè si è mai prodotto in un saluto incrociandomi, nè si è mai premurato di nascondere un'espressione disgustata al passaggio di qualsiasi "bianco" dell'ormai ex condominio di fronte alla sua porta di casa. Non è che perchè uno è straniero, allora bravo. Manco per il cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Aggiusti il tiro?
> Non hai scritto questo prima.


è un esercizio che non mi appartiene , quando sbaglio chiedo direttamente scusa.
temo tu confonda discorsi di altri e che per quanto hai sempre in bocca l'ìironia nella realtà la frequenti meno di quanto credi


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sei sicura? perche per es. le scimmie dalle quali discendiamo mostrano i denti per metterti in guardia e se tu gli sorridi in faccia per loro e' un segno di aggressione e ti attaccano.


Quoto caciottina in bikini nel fango. Denti è molto diverso da sorriso (che se parliamo di primati è più che altro "riso").


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Aggiorniamoci un cazzo. Io il loro nome non lo conosco perchè non ci hanno mai presentati, altrimenti al tipo avrei detto "Mariolino, testa di minchia, ti pare illuminato perderti le chiavi davanti alla macchina?". Invece lui (al contrario di sua moglie, gentilissima e cordiale anche se non so nemmeno come si chiami) nè si è mai prodotto in un saluto incrociandomi, nè si è mai premurato di nascondere un'espressione disgustata al passaggio di qualsiasi "bianco" dell'ormai ex condominio di fronte alla sua porta di casa. *Non è che perchè uno è straniero, allora bravo.* Manco per il cazzo.


Giusto.
E' un maleducato probabilmente stronzo a prescindere.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè il super coglione di Danny mi ha fatto passare per razzista.
> A me.
> Coglione


Mica l'ho scritto io che ti fanno *pena*.
Leggiti.
E scendi dal piedistallo una volta nella vita, che non sei superfiga.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Perchè io ti lovvo! :inlove:
> 
> Ciononostante, negli ultimi pochi anni mi sono reso conto che, da questo punto di vista, abbiamo quasi tutti la testa riempita di cazzate, a destra quanto a sinistra.


Semplicemente sai leggere.
Bastava leggere, infatti.
Senza insultare.


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche questo lo capisco.
> Ma qui mi si è detto di tutto estremizzando qualcosa che era nella testa solo di qualcuno.
> E ripeto.
> *Non avvertitoppiù nessuno*, italiano, francese o eritreo che sia.



dovresti fare quello che ti senti. Tu lo fai per cortesia, ti viene naturale, non dovresti "reprimerti" per due opinioni date sul forum. Io ti stavo dando un altro punto di vista, c'è chi lo vive come un'invadenza: io per esempio, anche se capisco la buona intenzione e ringrazio e sorrido.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

mah io non capisco che vi ha fatto Tebe oggi


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Giusto.
> E' un maleducato probabilmente stronzo a prescindere.


E' uno che *detesta stare qua*. Ce ne sono parecchi. Detestano questo dove e chi lo popola. Perchè dal loro punto di vista è l'equivalente di un esilio. Che sperano il più breve possibile, mentre vedono che magari i figli invece si ambientano perfettamente. Non occorre che l'acredine nasca da motivazioni filosofiche o religiose. Anzi. Questo evidentemente è ancora poco chiaro, all around.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Guarda che un napoletano non conta come prova a tuo favore, eh!


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' uno che *detesta stare qua*. Ce ne sono parecchi. Detestano questo dove e chi lo popola. Perchè dal loro punto di vista è l'equivalente di un esilio. Che sperano il più breve possibile, mentre vedono che magari i figli invece si ambientano perfettamente. Non occorre che l'acredine nasca da motivazioni filosofiche o religiose. Anzi. Questo evidentemente è ancora poco chiaro, all around.



Vero.
Ho visto negli anni varie ondate immigratorie, sia italiane che straniere, e di persone con questo sentimento dentro ne ho anche conosciute.
Poi ci sono molte altre persone, e parlo per esperienza, che amano stare qua.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mica l'ho scritto io che ti fanno *pena*.
> Leggiti.
> E scendi dal piedistallo una volta nella vita, che non sei superfiga.


Questo ti qualifica totalmente.


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mah io non capisco che vi ha fatto Tebe oggi


E' una che va in giro a togliere etichette a tradimento.
Per fortuna che le toglie soltanto, se le metteva era pure peggio.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' *una che va in giro a togliere etichette a tradimento*.
> Per fortuna che le toglie soltanto, se le metteva era pure peggio.


paura


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

capisci bene che se seguiamo questa scia la prossima volta ti senti schiacciare un brufolo da tizia e strappare un capello bianco da caio.
my god


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> paura


E si...pensa che se non riesce a strapparle tira fuori il lanciafiamme.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

m'immagino la scena....se in metro che leggi ...ed a un certo punto questa ,con aria assassina , con un fazzoletto ti strofina il rossetto nei denti con vigore .o ti tira il filo del maglione ...che diventa sempre più corto come la tizia del campari


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E si...pensa che se non riesce a strapparle tira fuori il lanciafiamme.


ma daverooooooooooooo :facepalm:


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo ti qualifica totalmente.


Che cosa?
A dire che non sei superfiga?
No, non lo sei.
Ho letto i tuoi thread e a dire il vero mi hanno messo tristezza.
Mi sembra che sei lì a mendicare attenzione da tuo marito, in un'inutile rivalità col fantasma della sua amante.
Sei figa quanto lo sono io, Tebe, e altrettanto cogliona, se vogliamo.
Poi puoi pure costruire un mondo in cui lo sei.
Ma i problemi ci sono ugualmente. Restano lì.
Guarda quanta acrimonia tiri fuori appena uno ti contraddice...
Hai scritto una cagata "Mi fanno pena", e te l'ho fatto notare.
E' partita una filippica te contro tutti quelli che non ti davano ragione.
Abituati: non hai sempre ragione.
Hai fatto piangere una persona (non una donna di colore, una persona!) a cui hai fatto venire un attacco di panico, non metterla sul razzismo o altro, hai sbagliato peccando di presunzione.
Si può sempre rimediare imparando dai propri errori. Se si vuole.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'immagino la scena....se in metro che leggi ...ed a un certo punto questa ,con aria assassina , con un fazzoletto ti strofina il rossetto nei denti con vigore .o ti tira il filo del maglione ...che diventa sempre più corto come la tizia del campari


fortuna che vivo in un'altra città


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'immagino la scena....se in metro che leggi ...ed a un certo punto questa ,con aria assassina , con un fazzoletto ti strofina il rossetto nei denti con vigore .*o ti tira il filo del maglione ...che diventa sempre più corto come la tizia del campari*


appunto le nonne dicono sempre metti sempre biancheria pulita :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> appunto le nonne dicono sempre metti sempre biancheria pulita :mexican:


Ah ah ah è vero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mica l'ho scritto io che ti fanno *pena*.
> Leggiti.
> E scendi dal piedistallo una volta nella vita, che non sei superfiga.


Provare pena è dispiacersi Danny. E mi pare normale dispiacersi di aver causato disagio, paura, pianto con un gesto che era innocente nell'intenzione.
Io interagisco in modo più prudente con persone che potenzialmente possono interpretare la mia come una violazione della loro sfera privata ma avrei provato pena pure io.
Non so se ti è mi capitato di toccare qualcuno che proprio in quel punto prova dolore e vederlo fare una smorfia o vedergli salire le lacrime agli occhi. Si prova pena per il dolore che si è inflitto involontariamente.
O se ti è mai capitato di fare un gesto improvviso davanti a un animale che è stato maltrattato e vederlo indietreggiare tremando.
Si prova pena per quella paura, perchè quella paura ti dice che in passato un essere uguale a te ha causato tanto dolore da far nascere quella paura.
Provare pena è compartecipare alla sofferenza, non fare pietosismo. Secondo me.
Io penso poi, ed ho motivo di pensarlo, che in quella paura ci fosse più diffidenza portata da preconcetti che altro.
Perchè spesso è così.
Noi siamo il male per alcune dottrine, spesso: un male necessario, ma sempre male.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa?
> A dire che non sei superfiga?
> No, non lo sei.
> Ho letto i tuoi thread e a dire il vero mi hanno messo tristezza.
> ...




rosso: non ci ho capito nulla ma nemmeno di quello che e' successo a Tebe

tutta l aprima parte....quanto ti sbagli danny, se c'e' una che non mendica nulla e' tebe, ne tantomeno vive col fantasma dell amante di mattia, perche Tebe , come si dice a roma, je da na pista a quella sgallettata


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa?
> A dire che non sei superfiga?
> No, non lo sei.
> Ho letto i tuoi thread e a dire il vero mi hanno messo tristezza.
> ...


Si ma, Danny, se incroci un sociofobico a tua insaputa e tenti un approccio normale (anche il gesto di far notare l'etichetta può essere normale) e questo va in paranoia non è colpa tua. Se poi la cosa ti lascia un po' stranito e ti fa pena non è una cattiveria, eh.


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo è assolutamente condivisibile e non farò mai più niente del genere, ma Danny mi ha dato della razzista superiore e Minerva dell invadente scrivendo vaccate che ha letto solo lui.
> Permettimi ma è molto diverso da quello che hai scritto tu.
> Visto che mi sono sempre comportata così e mai mi erà successa una cosa del genere, mai più farò un azione del genere.


ma dai, fregatene!
sei un'estroversa, che male c'è? anzi.
a me poi avrebbe fatto piacere.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma dai, fregatene!
> sei un'estroversa, che male c'è? anzi.
> a me poi avrebbe fatto piacere.


A me farebbe piacere qualora a strapparmi le etichette fosse Tebe, che peraltro non potrei riconoscere se non dai capezzoli. Se invece fosse JB a cercare di strapparmi alcunchè, temo che dopo una nutrita sequela di insulti reciproci la cosa finirebbe in un'interminabile diatriba sul significato della vita. A breve, attorno a noi sarebbe il deserto di uomini, donne ed etichette.


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma dai, fregatene!
> sei un'estroversa, che male c'è? anzi.
> *a me poi avrebbe fatto piacere*.


Sapessi a me.
Cioè, mi compro una giacca, decido di mettermela subito e dimentico l'etichetta in bella vista.
Ci giro tutta Milano per tutto il giorno, torno a casa, me ne accorgo....e comincio a lamentarmi del fatto che "ci fosse stato uno stronzo ad avvertirmi".


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa?
> A dire che non sei superfiga?
> No, non lo sei.
> Ho letto i tuoi thread e a dire il vero mi hanno messo tristezza.
> ...


veramente ha scritto "mi hanno fatto pena", riferendosi a una sensazione che credo fosse determinata dal contesto e da quello che era successo in quel momento. pena intesa come compassione, così l'ho letta io, sarà perché lo ha scritto tebe che più di una volta si è lanciata in discorsi anche molto lunghi sulle altre culture e religioni (in modo molto più open del mio, per esempio).
avere fastidio lo posso anche capire, ma se una persona si mette a piangere e ha un attacco di panico perché un estraneo la sfiora per strada ha problemi pregressi, mi spiace, mica quell'altro è presuntuoso o ha fatto qualcosa di male.
poi non so danny, mi sembra che stia patendo più tu una sorta di "paragone" con gli altri di quanto effettivamente accada.
anzi, effettivamente mi pare lo faccia SOLO tu.
cerca di comprendere perché la metti su questo piano.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Provare pena è dispiacersi Danny. E mi pare normale dispiacersi di aver causato disagio, paura, pianto con un gesto che era innocente nell'intenzione.
> Io interagisco in modo più prudente con persone che potenzialmente possono interpretare la mia come una violazione della loro sfera privata ma avrei provato pena pure io.
> Non so se ti è mi capitato di toccare qualcuno che proprio in quel punto prova dolore e vederlo fare una smorfia o vedergli salire le lacrime agli occhi. Si prova pena per il dolore che si è inflitto involontariamente.
> O se ti è mai capitato di fare un gesto improvviso davanti a un animale che è stato maltrattato e vederlo indietreggiare tremando.
> ...


Questa è una bella risposta.:up:
Non so se io avrei provato pena.
Mi sarei sentito mortificato, questo sì.
La pena la leggo come una valutazione personale, ma è un mio sentire.
Conosco per esperienza la questione dello "spazio personale" e quanto possa creare problemi, fraintendimenti con chiunque, di qualunque nazionalità.
Ancor di più con persone che sono consapevoli del nostro sentire, della nostra diffidenza per nazionalità.
Conosco e interagisco con donne musulmane che indossano il velo. Non ho mai avuto problemi di relazione, ma io tendo con chiunque a mantenere gli spazi. 
Ma le persone con cui interagisco io sono aperte alla nostra cultura e desiderose di relazionare con noi.
Ci sono altre persone che sono spaventate a monte: vivere in un paese straniero non è facile, ed è più semplice da ambo le parti inseguire i pregiudizi.
E' un tasto dolente e mi dispiace che l'interazione con Tebe sia andata oltre certi toni su questo forum.
Ultimamente mi capita di leggere e ascoltare di tutto sul problema immigrazione.
E' un nervo scoperto, sicuramente.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti hanno capito che era una gentilezza.
> E ribadisco che la mia "pena" era tenerezza verso una *reazione scaturita sicuramente da atteggiamenti del cazzo proprio di noi OCCIDENTALI.*
> Giusto per rimarcarlo a Danny che non ha capito un cazzo di nulla.


in che senso?
secondo me invece potrebbe essere che semplicemente secondo il loro modo di vivere non si usa 

per dire, se lo avesse fatto una tebe orientale la reazione sarebbe stata la stessa


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A me farebbe piacere qualora a strapparmi le etichette fosse Tebe, che peraltro non potrei riconoscere se non dai capezzoli. Se invece fosse JB a cercare di strapparmi alcunchè, temo che dopo una nutrita sequela di insulti reciproci la cosa finirebbe in un'interminabile diatriba sul significato della vita. A breve, attorno a noi sarebbe il deserto di uomini, donne ed etichette.


ma se uno si avvicina in malo modo è un conto, se qualcuno gentilmente ti dice questa cosa che problema c'è?
già fosse un uomo lo potrei considerare più interessato, ma così?
boh.


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sapessi a me.
> Cioè, mi compro una giacca, decido di mettermela subito e dimentico l'etichetta in bella vista.
> Ci giro tutta Milano per tutto il giorno, torno a casa, me ne accorgo....e comincio a lamentarmi del fatto che "ci fosse stato uno stronzo ad avvertirmi".



oddio, adesso che ci penso, ritiro ciò che ho scritto prima, voglio essere avvertita anch'io :mexican:


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sapessi a me.
> Cioè, mi compro una giacca, decido di mettermela subito e dimentico l'etichetta in bella vista.
> Ci giro tutta Milano per tutto il giorno, torno a casa, me ne accorgo....e comincio a lamentarmi del fatto che "ci fosse stato uno stronzo ad avvertirmi".


ricordo la puntata di un telefilm, qualche anno fa, in cui la tizia stronza notava l'etichetta della tipa protagonista e non l'avvisava APPOSTA per farle sparare una figuraccia.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma, Danny, se incroci un sociofobico a tua insaputa e tenti un approccio normale (anche il gesto di far notare l'etichetta può essere normale) e questo va in paranoia non è colpa tua. Se poi la cosa ti lascia un po' stranito e ti fa pena non è una cattiveria, eh.



Beh, non è colpa tua ma comunque è un gesto un po' ingenuo.
Per fare un esempio, metti che io in metro veda un'etichetta penzolare dai pantaloni di una ragazza italiana e gliela tiri.
In moltissimi casi la reazione non sarà di gratitudine, e posso anche aspettarmi che si metta a urlare per paura di una mia violenza.
Non sarà colpa mia, ma io non so a priori con chi ho a che fare e devo comportarmi di conseguenza.
Mi puoi dire che un velo non sono dei pantaloni... ma questo è un nostro vedere, non di chi lo indossa.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

io ho avvisato una signora che camminava davanti a me, doveva essere andata in bagno di recente perchè aveva un lembo della gonna, un po' svasata, rimasto impigliato nei collant, e si vedevano le cosce dietro:singleeye:
un po' imbarazzante dirglielo, ma ovviamente mi ha ringraziata


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma se uno si avvicina in malo modo è un conto, se qualcuno gentilmente ti dice questa cosa che problema c'è?
> già fosse un uomo lo potrei considerare più interessato, ma così?
> boh.


Ovviamente dipende dal vissuto. Fossi una Stark, se ti si avvicinasse qualcuno con vaghi tratti da Lannister, con qualunque intenzione (e soprattutto se gentilmente!), procederesti allo sbudellamento a vista.

Non possiamo sapere cos'abbia vissuto quella donna, nè con che testa si trova qui. Per noi è difficile concepire che alcune culture non considerano tutti gli esseri umani depositari di uguale dignità e diritto all'esistenza. Ma la vera verità è che funziona ancora così nella maggior parte delle terre emerse.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io ho avvisato una signora che camminava davanti a me, doveva essere andata in bagno di recente perchè aveva un lembo della gonna, un po' svasata, rimasto impigliato nei collant, e si vedevano le cosce dietro:singleeye:
> un po' imbarazzante dirglielo, ma ovviamente mi ha ringraziata


comunque anch'io mi ero dimenticato l'etichetta su una maglietta, e una signora che portava a spasso un cane mi ha avvisato


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sapessi a me.
> Cioè, mi compro una giacca, decido di mettermela subito e dimentico l'etichetta in bella vista.
> Ci giro tutta Milano per tutto il giorno, torno a casa, me ne accorgo....e comincio a lamentarmi del fatto che "ci fosse stato uno stronzo ad avvertirmi".


ma non sembra che è stata rubata?
per questo motivo non so se lo farei

boh una volta in libreria ho visto chiaramente un ragazzino che si metteva un libro nello zaino, non ho detto nulla:singleeye:
ho pensato che era solo un libro, a fronte degli eventuali guai...da una piccola cosa può nascere un grosso pasticcio


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ricordo la puntata di un telefilm, qualche anno fa, in cui la tizia stronza notava l'etichetta della tipa protagonista e non l'avvisava APPOSTA per farle sparare una figuraccia.


oddio come può cambiare un punto di vista .cazzarola se aveva ragione pirandello


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ovviamente dipende dal vissuto. Fossi una Stark, se ti si avvicinasse qualcuno con vaghi tratti da Lannister, con qualunque intenzione (e soprattutto se gentilmente!), procederesti allo sbudellamento a vista.
> 
> Non possiamo sapere cos'abbia vissuto quella donna, nè con che testa si trova qui. *Per noi è difficile concepire che alcune culture non considerano tutti gli esseri umani depositari di uguale dignità e diritto all'esistenza.* Ma la vera verità è che funziona ancora così nella maggior parte delle terre emerse.


Si, è vero.


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ovviamente dipende dal vissuto. Fossi una Stark, se ti si avvicinasse qualcuno con vaghi tratti da Lannister, con qualunque intenzione (e soprattutto se gentilmente!), procederesti allo sbudellamento a vista.
> 
> Non possiamo sapere cos'abbia vissuto quella donna, nè con che testa si trova qui. Per noi è difficile concepire che alcune culture non considerano tutti gli esseri umani depositari di uguale dignità e diritto all'esistenza. Ma la vera verità è che funziona ancora così nella maggior parte delle terre emerse.


per la citazione GoT, dico solo "stannis, ammazzali tutti".

per quanto riguarda il resto, come dicevo probabilmente è la donna che ha dei problemi pregressi.
non le si può fare una colpa di ciò, ma nemmeno trovo che tebe abbia fatto chissà che.
infine, io non ho una buona opinione di alcune culture, quindi sfondi una porta aperta.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> veramente ha scritto "mi hanno fatto pena", riferendosi a una sensazione che credo fosse determinata dal contesto e da quello che era successo in quel momento. pena intesa come compassione, così l'ho letta io, sarà perché lo ha scritto tebe che più di una volta si è lanciata in discorsi anche molto lunghi sulle altre culture e religioni (in modo molto più open del mio, per esempio).
> avere fastidio lo posso anche capire, *ma se una persona si mette a piangere e ha un attacco di panico perché un estraneo la sfiora per strada ha problemi pregressi, mi spiace*, mica quell'altro è presuntuoso o ha fatto qualcosa di male.
> poi non so danny, mi sembra che stia patendo più tu una sorta di "paragone" con gli altri di quanto effettivamente accada.
> anzi, effettivamente mi pare lo faccia SOLO tu.
> cerca di comprendere perché la metti su questo piano.


Un estraneo la sfiora. Dici poco.
Noi non sappiamo la storia di quella donna. Magari ha subito violenza.
E non c'è lei a raccontarla. Sappiamo solo che si è messa a piangere ed è scappata con le amiche.
E' ingenuo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse reazioni.
Ma qui sono veramente superiori a quello che è stato raccontato.
Io non giudico quella donna: mi dispiace se ho frainteso ma in quel "Mi hanno fatto pena" ho letto del disprezzo. Ho sbagliato, evidentemente, non conosco Tebe, per cui posso aver frainteso e in tal caso mi dispiace e me ne scuso.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh una volta in libreria ho visto chiaramente un ragazzino che si metteva un libro nello zaino, non ho detto nulla:singleeye:
> ho pensato che era solo un libro, a fronte degli eventuali guai...da una piccola cosa può nascere un grosso pasticcio


Uhm. Io una volta il libro lo misi nello zaino di un compagno senza che lui se ne accorgesse, per poi ritirarlo una volta fuori dal negozio. Mi sa che ha avuto ragione a incazzarsi di brutto...

Ma com'è che siamo arrivati qui?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

Ma ti pare che una come Tebe, che un altro po' è pure più radicale di Pannella, debba essere fatta passare per razzista da un mentecatto fulminato uscito da un cazzo di trip acido, di quelli brutti, del '68? Oh?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi occidentale era virgolettato.


Guarda Tebe e'un vanto essere occidentali,e non arabi rompi cazzo...che ne abbiamo anche troppi.,e si continua a farli venire.Non dare retta a questi buonisti che hanno rovinato il paese.........basta !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un estraneo la sfiora. Dici poco.
> Noi non sappiamo la storia di quella donna. Magari ha subito violenza.
> E non c'è lei a raccontarla. Sappiamo solo che si è messa a piangere ed è scappata con le amiche.
> E' ingenuo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse reazioni.
> ...


ehhh vabbé, e magari ha subito violenza. :unhappy::unhappy:
oh, danny, torniamo a bomba: il problema ce l'hai tu se reagisci così ad un minimo contatto fisico.
non è "ingenuo" chi ha toccato, è l'altro che è squilibrato, quale che sia il motivo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda Tebe e'un vanto essere occidentali,e non arabi rompi cazzo...che ne abbiamo anche troppi.,e si continua a farli venire.Non dare retta a questi buonisti che hanno rovinato il paese.........basta !!!!!!!!


e con questa abbiamo evaso la pratica:rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Io una volta il libro lo misi nello zaino di un compagno senza che lui se ne accorgesse, per poi ritirarlo una volta fuori dal negozio. Mi sa che ha avuto ragione a incazzarsi di brutto...
> 
> Ma com'è che siamo arrivati qui?


non saprei...mi è venuto in mente che la tipa si potrebbe essere spaventata in modo così eccessivo perchè ha scambiato la tebe per una poliziotta!
mettersi nei negozi i vestiti nuovi e lasciare in camerino quelli vecchi è un modo di rubare


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un estraneo la sfiora. Dici poco.
> Noi non sappiamo la storia di quella donna. Magari ha subito violenza.
> E non c'è lei a raccontarla. Sappiamo solo che si è messa a piangere ed è scappata con le amiche.
> E' ingenuo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse reazioni.
> ...


Madonna che coglioni.


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non saprei...*mi è venuto in mente che la tipa si potrebbe essere spaventata in modo così eccessivo perchè ha scambiato la tebe per una poliziotta!*
> mettersi nei negozi i vestiti nuovi e lasciare in camerino quelli vecchi è un modo di rubare


ahhhhh, quindi tutti gli stranieri sono delinquenti, eh?
dillo che la pensi così!

[]


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahhhhh, quindi tutti gli stranieri sono delinquenti, eh?
> dillo che la pensi così!
> 
> []


no...però è una possibilità, non trovi?
mi sembra più plausibile di una che si spaventa a morte per essere avvicinata da una DONNA
...a meno che la tebe sia in realtà un energumeno maleducato e pericolosissimo, ma non mi pare!


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ehhh vabbé, e magari ha subito violenza. :unhappy::unhappy:
> oh, danny, torniamo a bomba: il problema ce l'hai tu se reagisci così ad un minimo contatto fisico.
> non è "ingenuo" chi ha toccato, è l'altro che è squilibrato, quale che sia il motivo.



E la violenza è colpa della donna che aveva una mise provocante e...
No, guarda, questa logica non la condivido, in nessun caso, da quello drammatico che ho citato a questa "cazzata" che comunque ha scatenato una reazione imprevista ma drammatica in una persona.
Ognuno ha le sue reazioni e lo spazio vitale è fondamentale.
Così come le libertà delle persone di vestirsi come vogliono e andare in giro anche con etichette fuori senza venire giudicate.
Io non mi permetterei mai di toccare o sfiorare intenzionalmente un estraneo. Poi uno può fare diversamente, ma che non si lamenti poi delle reazioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non saprei...mi è venuto in mente che la tipa si potrebbe essere spaventata in modo così eccessivo perchè ha scambiato la tebe per una poliziotta!
> mettersi nei negozi i vestiti nuovi e lasciare in camerino quelli vecchi è un modo di rubare


Non ci avevo pensato. Avrebbe senso, anche se dalla descrizione del fatto l'approccio non è quello tipico da 'sbirro'. Poi è vero anche che il piagnisteo è una tipica reazione da "colto sul fatto". Insomma, ormai potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto, e soprattutto ora mi hai messo la pulce che Tebe sia della Postale.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato. Avrebbe senso, anche se dalla descrizione del fatto l'approccio non è quello tipico da 'sbirro'. Poi è vero anche che il piagnisteo è una tipica reazione da "colto sul fatto". Insomma, ormai potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto, e soprattutto ora mi hai messo la pulce che Tebe sia della Postale.



Sì... in borghese e da sola!
Ma non diciamone più...


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda Tebe e'un vanto essere occidentali,e non arabi rompi cazzo...che ne abbiamo anche troppi.,e si continua a farli venire.Non dare retta a questi buonisti che hanno rovinato il paese.........basta !!!!!!!!


che schifo.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahhhhh, quindi tutti gli stranieri sono delinquenti, eh?
> dillo che la pensi così!


In realtà è che vengono fermati dalle autorità così tante volte che alla fine non fa nemmeno più differenza che siano o meno colpevoli di qualcosa, da quel punto di vista.

Un po' come me ai tempi della Golf!


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda Tebe e'un vanto essere occidentali,e non arabi rompi cazzo...che ne abbiamo anche troppi.,e si continua a farli venire.Non dare retta a questi buonisti che hanno rovinato il paese.........basta !!!!!!!!



Ma se ti stanno comprando mezza Italia, sveglia!


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato. Avrebbe senso, *anche se dalla descrizione del fatto l'approccio non è quello tipico da 'sbirro'. *Poi è vero anche che il piagnisteo è una tipica reazione da "colto sul fatto". Insomma, ormai potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto, e soprattutto ora mi hai messo la pulce che Tebe sia della Postale.



lei era lo sbirro buono

c'è uno che conosco, in effetti di aspetto un po' inquietante, che è stato ammanettato a un palo perchè stava tentando di entrare nel SUO furgone con la serratura un po' scassata
la tebe lo avrebbe aiutato a manomettere la serratura (giustamente)


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *E lo stupro è colpa della donna che aveva una mise provocante e...
> No, guarda, questa logica non la condivido*, in nessun caso, da quello drammatico che ho citato a questa "cazzata" che comunque ha scatenato una reazione imprevista ma drammatica in una persona.
> Ognuno ha le sue reazioni e lo spazio vitale è fondamentale.
> Così come le libertà delle persone di vestirsi come vogliono e andare in giro anche con etichette fuori senza venire giudicate.
> Io non mi permetterei mai di toccare o sfiorare intenzionalmente un estraneo. Poi uno può fare diversamente, ma che non si lamenti poi delle reazioni.


non la devi condividere, poiché non ho detto niente del genere e sono due esempi inaccostabili.
non ho detto, peraltro, che avere una reazione del genere sia una colpa, semplicemente è un segno di squilibrio, poiché se una persona ti si avvicina per farti una gentilezza (magari non gradita ma quello è) mica si avvicina con fare minaccioso, alzando le mani o che so io.
se non reggi il fatto che una persona, per strada, possa toccarti o sfiorarti hai un grossissimo problema.
e basta pure con sta cosa dello spazio vitale, che mi pare una fesseria per giustificare una reazione sopra le righe.
anche a me è capitato di averne (di reazioni sopra le righe) e appunto ho riconosciuto che il problema era il mio.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì... in borghese e da sola!
> Ma non diciamone più...


non sono mica da soli, anche se sembra
e certo che in divisa, hai voglia che operazioni antitaccheggio che vengono!:singleeye:


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *In realtà è che vengono fermati dalle autorità così tante volte che alla fine non fa nemmeno più differenza che siano o meno colpevoli di qualcosa, da quel punto di vista.*
> 
> Un po' come me ai tempi della Golf!


giorgino, non mi attaccare il discorso terzomondista pure tu. :unhappy:
la mia comunque era una battuta a free, poiché spesso su questi discorsi siamo concordi.
tutto qua.


----------



## Spot (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> per la citazione GoT, dico solo "stannis, ammazzali tutti".
> 
> per quanto riguarda il resto, come dicevo probabilmente è la donna che ha dei problemi pregressi.
> non le si può fare una colpa di ciò, ma nemmeno trovo che tebe abbia fatto chissà che.
> infine, io non ho una buona opinione di alcune culture, quindi sfondi una porta aperta.


Mi associo nell'apprezzare la citazione.
Ma quoto anche il resto.

Si tratta evidentemente di un'iperreazione legata probabilmente a qualcosa che va al di là dell'impostazione culturale. Cosa chiara anche tenendo in considerazione l'atteggiamento delle amiche della donna.

Detto questo, stiamo parlando di una reazione straordinaria a una situazione di "contatto" del tutto ordinaria. Tebe poteva perderla? No.
Quindi smettiamola di delirare.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> giorgino, non mi attaccare il discorso terzomondista pure tu. :unhappy:
> la mia comunque era una battuta a free, poiché spesso su questi discorsi siamo concordi.
> tutto qua.


ma io non ho mica capito: per le donne arabe non va bene essere toccate da altre donne? o da donne straniere? o da donne non parenti? o da donne sconosciute?
se è così, nemmeno io lo sapevo, boh?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> giorgino, non mi attaccare il discorso terzomondista pure tu. :unhappy:
> la mia comunque era una battuta a free, poiché spesso su questi discorsi siamo concordi.
> tutto qua.


Ma io parlavo (anche) di me! Tra i 20 e i 30 mi hanno fermato con la macchina così tante volte (e spesso avevano pure ragione, eh!) che avevo maturato un'ipersensibilità alla divisa che è durata per almeno 10 anni.

E comunque, io credo di essere sostanzialmente razzista. Di ritorno.


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica capito: per le donne arabe non va bene essere toccate da altre donne? o da donne straniere? o da donne non parenti? o da donne sconosciute?
> se è così, nemmeno io lo sapevo, boh?


le donne che portano il velo non possono in alcun modo toglierlo in pubblico. forse (ipotizzo) come diceva Tebe, la donna dell'etichetta ha avuto paura che le togliesse il velo, o che le scivolasse..


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non la devi condividere, poiché non ho detto niente del genere e sono due esempi inaccostabili.
> non ho detto, peraltro, che avere una reazione del genere sia una colpa, *semplicemente è un segno di squilibrio, poiché se una persona ti si avvicina per farti una gentilezza (magari non gradita ma quello è) mica si avvicina con fare minaccioso, alzando le mani o che so io.*
> se non reggi il fatto che una persona, per strada, possa toccarti o sfiorarti hai un grossissimo problema.
> e basta pure con sta cosa dello spazio vitale, che mi pare una fesseria per giustificare una reazione sopra le righe.
> anche a me è capitato di averne (di reazioni sopra le righe) e appunto ho riconosciuto che il problema era il mio.



Ma tu cosa ne sai del perché una persona ti si avvicina?
Se per gentilezza o per farti violenza?
O perché è squilibrata?
La vedi che ti si avvicina e basta. Poi reagisci secondo il tuo sentire.
Dare della squilibrata a una persona che si è spaventata non è corretto.
Ho fatto per anni difesa personale con le donne, e questa è uno degli argomenti classici, l'aggressione da parte di sconosciuti. E purtroppo devo dirti che lo spazio vitale è una discriminante.
Soggettiva ma c'è.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le donne che portano il velo non possono in alcun modo toglierlo in pubblico. forse (ipotizzo) come diceva Tebe, la donna dell'etichetta ha avuto paura che le togliesse il velo, o che le scivolasse..


Anch'io credo.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le donne che portano il velo non possono in alcun modo toglierlo in pubblico. forse (ipotizzo) come diceva Tebe, la donna dell'etichetta ha avuto paura che le togliesse il velo, o che le scivolasse..


ah, ok, mi era sfuggito questo particolare
comunque non mi sembra che quei veli scivolino facilmente, sembrano ben ancorati e legati


----------



## Spot (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In realtà è che vengono fermati dalle autorità così tante volte che alla fine non fa nemmeno più differenza che siano o meno colpevoli di qualcosa, da quel punto di vista.
> 
> Un po' come me ai tempi della Golf!


Questo è vero. 
Diciamo che a volte le forze dell'ordine hanno criteri molto grossolani nel selezionare i soggetti da sottoporre a controlli.

Mai girare per stazioni regionali con capelli lunghi, piercing, capello e guanti senza dita.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica capito: per le donne arabe non va bene essere toccate da altre donne? o da donne straniere? o da donne non parenti? o da donne sconosciute?
> se è così, nemmeno io lo sapevo, boh?



Boh! Io con loro mi comporto come con le donne italiane.
Anche bacino sulla guancia.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica capito: per le donne arabe non va bene essere toccate da altre donne? o da donne straniere? o da donne non parenti? o da donne sconosciute?
> se è così, nemmeno io lo sapevo, boh?


Da (donne) *infedeli*, no. Se provieni da quella fetta di Islam ferma a 500 anni fa ancora di casa nelle zone più povere ed isolate di paesi altrimenti considerati evoluti e ormai quasi occidentalizzati (Turchia dice niente?).


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo (anche) di me! Tra i 20 e i 30 mi hanno fermato con la macchina così tante volte (e spesso avevano pure ragione, eh!) che avevo maturato un'ipersensibilità alla divisa che è durata per almeno 10 anni.
> 
> E comunque, io credo di essere sostanzialmente razzista. Di ritorno.


io non sono razzista, semplicemente non ho alcun rispetto per talune culture che considero abominevoli (non che debbano piacere a me, ci mancherebbe).
per me già il velo è una cosa terribile, quindi capirai bene come la posso pensare.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io credo.


Anche io credo che la questione qui possa essere il velo. La donna avrà percepito il gesto dell'infiltrata Tebe come persecutorio, se fosse vero.


----------



## Homer (19 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Diciamo che a volte le forze dell'ordine hanno criteri molto grossolani nel selezionare i soggetti da sottoporre a controlli.
> 
> *Mai girare per stazioni regionali con capelli lunghi, piercing, capello e guanti senza dita.*


Spesso è proprio la Polizia in borghese a girare così.....:up:


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok, mi era sfuggito questo particolare
> comunque non mi sembra che quei veli scivolino facilmente, sembrano ben ancorati e legati


infatti, credo anche io. per questo sono d'accordo con Tebe quando dice che evidentemente questo gruppetto di donne non ha avuto esperienze piacevoli con gli "occidentali"..


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da (donne) infedeli, no. *Se provieni da quella fetta di Islam ferma a 500 anni fa *ancora di casa nelle zone più povere ed isolate di paesi altrimenti considerati evoluti e ormai quasi occidentalizzati (Turchia dice niente?).


Vabbè, ma laggiù le lapidano se sono adultere e ancora non le fanno guidare.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> guanti senza dita.


Ma tu pensa. Devo averli ancora, da qualche parte.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti, credo anche io. per questo sono d'accordo con Tebe quando dice che evidentemente questo gruppetto di donne non ha avuto esperienze piacevoli con gli "occidentali"..


Sì, è anche un mio pensiero.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma *laggiù* le lapidano se sono adultere e ancora non le fanno guidare.


Dove?
Emirati Arabi?


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dove?
> Emirati Arabi?


Arabia Saudita, ad esempio.


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da (donne) *infedeli*, no. Se provieni da quella fetta di Islam ferma a 500 anni fa ancora di casa nelle zone più povere ed isolate di paesi altrimenti considerati evoluti e ormai quasi occidentalizzati (Turchia dice niente?).


ok...tuttavia ciò non toglie che erano 3 "contro" una, al limite
nel senso che avrei capito di più una reazione esagerata da parte di una donna sola...quella donna non avrebbe potuto ritenersi comunque "protetta" dalle altre?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma laggiù le lapidano se sono adultere e ancora non le fanno guidare.


Ecco, tu pensa che io mi riferivo ad alcune zone dell'occidentalissima Turchia. Fa impressione, no? Il confine è labile. Troppo, perchè noi possiamo davvero capirci qualcosa.


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è anche un mio pensiero.


se lo pensi anche tu, perché hai attaccato Tebe? è una domanda tranquillissima, io non sono mai polemica  è solo per capire.. perché dal suo intervento io quello che ho desunto è:

"ho provato a fare una gentilezza nei confronti di una donna straniera, che ha mal interpretato il mio gesto, si è spaventata ed ha avuto una reazione "forte", mi ha fatto tenerezza perché mi ha dato l'idea di aver subito brutte esperienze con gli occidentali"


----------



## Dalida (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai del perché una persona ti si avvicina?
> Se per gentilezza o per farti violenza?
> O perché è squilibrata?
> La vedi che ti si avvicina e basta. Poi reagisci secondo il tuo sentire.
> ...


te lo dico ancora una volta.

se una persona per strada mi si avvicina, ho un equilibrio tale che mi permette di comprendere la situazione, il famoso contesto sociale, da una serie di elementi: il tono della voce, l'espressione del viso, anche il modo in cui si muove nello spazio.
se sono in compagnia di altre persone e un'altra donna mi si avvicina normalmente non vado nel panico, se ci vado ho un problema io che mi impedisce di andare in giro normalmente per la strada.
sempre quell'equilibrio, mi permette di comprendere che non tutti quelli che mi si avvicinano vogliono farmi una violenza, quindi non ha senso andare in giro spaventata anche dalla mia ombra.
se una persona ha subito una violenza o un qualunque altro trauma, il problema NON E' la persona che si avvicina, perché è invadente, ingenua o che so io, il problema è che quel trauma mi fa leggere la situazione in maniera distorta.
tant'è che molti hanno detto che si sarebbero infastiditi, ma appunto CON LE GIUSTE PROPORZIONI.
una reazione si chiama spropositata proprio quando è esagerata rispetto all'azione che l'ha causata e se un'estranea, donna, ti sfiora e tu hai un attacco di panico e scoppi a piangere mi sembra sia un esempio perfetto.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok...tuttavia ciò non toglie che erano 3 "contro" una, al limite
> nel senso che avrei capito di più una reazione esagerata da parte di una donna sola...quella donna non avrebbe potuto ritenersi comunque "protetta" dalle altre?


Ma sai, se io ti vengo dipinto come un demone portatore di maledizione, potrete pure essere in 20, ma se ti sfioro la pelle sei fottuta a vita. Insomma, non penso che il problema sia quello del confronto fisico. E' proprio che non è un confronto tra esemplari della stessa specie, dal punto di vista di alcuni (e mica pochi).


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> dovresti fare quello che ti senti. Tu lo fai per cortesia, ti viene naturale, non dovresti "reprimerti" per due opinioni date sul forum. Io ti stavo dando un altro punto di vista, c'è chi lo vive come un'invadenza: io per esempio, anche se capisco la buona intenzione e ringrazio e sorrido.


Si, poi trovo un idiota come Danny che pensa io sia superiore o stronzate del genere, e mi tira il puppone da disadattato.
No grazie.
Andate pure in giro con le etichette che pendono, la patta aperta, le macchie di mestruazioni  e le strisciate di merda.
Cazzi vostri.
E tenetevi pure il vostro spazio vitale.


Non è rivolto a te, sia chiaro.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, tu pensa che io mi riferivo ad alcune zone dell'occidentalissima Turchia. Fa impressione, no? Il confine è labile. Troppo, perchè noi possiamo davvero capirci qualcosa.


Ho visto da poco un documentario verità girato dalla tv francese... raccontava l'odissea patita da alcune donne del centro Africa per arrivare qui da noi. Stuprate innumerevoli volte da guerriglieri, soldati, trafficanti... una cosa infernale. Il bello che questi figuri si professano tutti musulmani, teoricamente rispettosi delle donne.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho visto da poco un documentario verità girato dalla tv francese... raccontava l'odissea patita da alcune donne del centro Africa per arrivare qui da noi. Stuprate innumerevoli volte da guerriglieri, soldati, trafficanti... una cosa infernale. Il bello che questi figuri si professano tutti musulmani, teoricamente rispettosi delle donne.


Ma sai, sfondi una porta aperta. E mi fornisci anche un pericolosissimo assist sul tema della professione di fede. Ma credo sorvolerò e andrò a far merenda, che tanto la voglia di lavorare non mi si avvicina, oggi...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dove?
> Emirati Arabi?


dai Danny ,ti giudico una persona intelligente........non puoi essere filo arabo daiiiiiiii


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma sai, sfondi una porta aperta. E mi fornisci anche un pericolosissimo assist sul tema della professione di fede. Ma credo sorvolerò e andrò a far merenda, che tanto la voglia di lavorare non mi si avvicina, oggi...


Il fatto è che in occidente ci siamo quasi del tutto liberati da questa spazzatura... intendo la religione istituzionalizzata, con tutti i suoi dogmi e le sue intromissioni nella vita di un privato cittadino. L'Italia è un'eccezione, subiamo ancora (anche se non più come un tempo, per fortuna) la presenza del Vaticano.
 Là da loro invece è ancora pienamente al potere.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> se lo pensi anche tu, perché hai attaccato Tebe? è una domanda tranquillissima, io non sono mai polemica  è solo per capire.. perché dal suo intervento io quello che ho desunto è:
> 
> "ho provato a fare una gentilezza nei confronti di una donna straniera, che ha mal interpretato il mio gesto, si è spaventata ed ha avuto una reazione "forte", mi ha fatto tenerezza perché mi ha dato l'idea di aver subito brutte esperienze con gli occidentali"



Perché non conosco Tebe.
E da quello che ho interpretato io non conoscendola ho letto una punta di disprezzo nella chiosa, che mi ha infastidito. Siamo sempre sul web e si legge, non si ascolta.
Io di Tebe conosco le tette mostrate con Fantastica in un altro post e gli ultimi interventi. 
Sulla base di questi io ho letto diversamente, come un modo per affermare una propria superiorità nei confronti di altre persone, diverse da lei.
Potremmo stare a disquisire per ore sulla superiorità occidentale o orientale, ma io preferisco parlare di persone, diverse nel loro essere individui e nel vestire e situazioni, senza fare considerazioni inutili di carattere generale..
Lei poi ha reagito non rispondendomi, ma reiterando continuamente con epiteti, il che ha portato la conversazione lontano da un confronto sugli argomenti, ma su un piano di litigio, che ha voluto e porta avanti solo lei.
L'utilizzo della parola tenerezza (che non comprendo) al posto di pena è stato successivo.
Sicuramente penso anch'io che quella donna possa avere avuto brutte esperienze, però proprio per questo, a priori, per evitare situazioni come questa in tutte le relazioni con estranei è conveniente andare con i piedi di piombo.
Ti faccio un esempio.... E' un classico in auto (e lo noto anche in mia moglie) reagire con gestacci a comportamenti scorretti di altri...
Poi ti incontri il matto e ti riempie di botte o ti ammazza.
Con gli estranei è meglio sempre essere attenti.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' una che va in giro a togliere etichette a tradimento.
> Per fortuna che le toglie soltanto, se le metteva era pure peggio.


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Danny ,ti giudico una persona intelligente........non puoi essere filo arabo daiiiiiiii


Khaled bin Al Waleed Al Saud. Fatti una ricerca di chi è e di chi è amico.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda Tebe e'un vanto essere occidentali,e non arabi rompi cazzo...che ne abbiamo anche troppi.,e si continua a farli venire.Non dare retta a questi buonisti che hanno rovinato il paese.........basta !!!!!!!!


Un cervello mononeuronico non può produrre più di un pensiero al mese altrimenti gli viene il mal di testa. 


E maggio è andato.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il fatto è che in occidente ci siamo quasi del tutto liberati da questa *spazzatura*... intendo la *religione istituzionalizzata*, con tutti i suoi dogmi e le sue intromissioni nella vita di un privato cittadino. L'*Italia *è un'eccezione, subiamo ancora (anche se non più come un tempo, per fortuna) la presenza del *Vaticano*.
> Là da loro invece è ancora pienamente al potere.


Io mi taccio, eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> Ero appena uscita dalla metro, stavo sulle scale mobili, e davanti avevo un gruppo di quattro donne di colore tutte avvolte da capo a piedi.
> Una aveva unnetichetta vistosissima che le usciva dal chador.
> La tocco.
> ...


Magari ha avuto un'esperienza analoga in precedenza ove qualcuno è riuscito a strapparle il chador mentre se ne andava per la sua strada, quindi la sua reazione potrebbe essere frutto di un ricordo sgradevole. Peraltro le sei arrivata alle spalle,  ha accusato il gesto senza avere prima un contatto visivo che le potesse farle capire che stavi solo facendo una gentilezza. fortunatamente sei riuscita a stabilire un chiarimento con le altre e tutto si è risolto.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non conosco Tebe.
> E da quello che ho interpretato io non conoscendola ho letto una punta di disprezzo nella chiosa, che mi ha infastidito. Siamo sempre sul web e si legge, non si ascolta.
> Io di Tebe conosco le tette mostrate con Fantastica in un altro post e gli ultimi interventi.
> Sulla base di questi io ho letto diversamente, come un modo per affermare una propria superiorità nei confronti di altre persone, diverse da lei.
> ...


No. Non è andata così. E' andata che non hai semplicemente, e molto banalmente, capito un cazzo nè di Tebe nè di quello che ha scritto e sei partito (già ci sei veramente) per la tangente. Senza troppe astrazioni. Senza contare che tu sei da qua sopra da parecchio e Tebe l'ha comunque letta in precedenza e non l'ultima settimana.


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non conosco Tebe.
> E da quello che ho interpretato io non conoscendola ho letto una punta di disprezzo nella chiosa, che mi ha infastidito. Siamo sempre sul web e si legge, non si ascolta.
> Io di Tebe conosco le tette mostrate con Fantastica in un altro post e gli ultimi interventi.
> Sulla base di questi io ho letto diversamente, come un modo per affermare una propria superiorità nei confronti di altre persone, diverse da lei.
> ...


vedi come la sola comunicazione scritta, senza l'ausilio della mimica facciale, dell'espressione e del tono di voce sia interpretabile in diversi modi 

nemmeno io conosco Tebe, ho interagito con lei parlando di mascara e matite e ho letto qualche 3d della sua storia.. eppure a me ha dato tutta un'altra impressione il suo post.

mi ha trasmesso il suo turbamento nell'aver provocato una reazione così "forte" per un gesto di gentilezza, e quando ha parlato di pena, l'ho intesa come tenerezza... 

tenerezza o pena come ha scritto Tebe, credo nel senso di "ho provato dispiacere per lei" 

sì ho letto che poi la vostra discussione è degenerata, e non entro nel merito.


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *Io mi taccio, eh.*


ma anche no...


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa?
> A dire che non sei superfiga?
> No, non lo sei.
> Ho letto i tuoi thread e a dire il vero mi hanno messo tristezza.
> ...


Madonna, sempre più idiota.
Manco se lo fai apposta ti riesce così bene.
Che montagna di stronzate auto prodotte hai intesta.
Che pena.
E nonntenerezza.
Proprio pena.
Meno male che sei inconsapevole di ciò.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna che vivo in un'altra città


Stai accuorta.
Non è detto che sei salva.
:mexican:


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vedi come la sola comunicazione scritta, senza l'ausilio della mimica facciale, dell'espressione e del tono di voce sia interpretabile in diversi modi
> 
> nemmeno io conosco Tebe, ho interagito con lei parlando di mascara e matite e ho letto qualche 3d della sua storia.. eppure a me ha dato tutta un'altra impressione il suo post.
> 
> ...


La comunicazione scritta ha dei limiti evidenti. Per questo apprezzo le persone che sanno confrontarsi in maniera articolata. Io posso avere mal interpretato un post e reagito di pancia ma non siamo andati molto avanti nella comunicazione alzando i toni e creando un avversario da disprezzare. A che serve usare termini come coglione idiota in un forum? A chi servono? Si litiga ci si incazza e finisce lì. A me degli epiteti di persone sconosciute non me ne frega niente. Lo trovo però emblematico. È una delle prime cose che ho notato su questo forum. Una carica di aggressività inutile. Come tutte quelle dietro una tastiera.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Provare pena è dispiacersi Danny. E mi pare normale dispiacersi di aver causato disagio, paura, pianto con un gesto che era innocente nell'intenzione.
> Io interagisco in modo più prudente con persone che potenzialmente possono interpretare la mia come una violazione della loro sfera privata ma avrei provato pena pure io.
> Non so se ti è mi capitato di toccare qualcuno che proprio in quel punto prova dolore e vederlo fare una smorfia o vedergli salire le lacrime agli occhi. Si prova pena per il dolore che si è inflitto involontariamente.
> O se ti è mai capitato di fare un gesto improvviso davanti a un animale che è stato maltrattato e vederlo indietreggiare tremando.
> ...


Tanto non capisce.
Inutile spiegare l ovvio.
È stato spiegato in tutte le salse e ancora continua nel suo delirio.
Troppo idiota per capire che ha travisato.
Non è manco colpa sua.
È la natura beffarda che l ha fatto cosí.poi si è fissato pure consta storia della strafiga quindi...
Poveretto.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> rosso: [/COLOR]non ci ho capito nulla ma nemmeno di quello che e' successo a Tebe
> 
> tutta l aprima parte....quanto ti sbagli danny, se c'e' una che non mendica nulla e' tebe, ne tantomeno vive col fantasma dell amante di mattia, perche Tebe , come si dice a roma, je da na pista a quella sgallettata


Lascia stare.
Troppo difficile fare unnpasso indieteo per lui.
Non capisce proprio la cantonata che ha preso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tanto non capisce.
> Inutile spiegare l ovvio.
> È stato spiegato in tutte le salse e ancora continua nel suo delirio.
> Troppo idiota per capire che ha travisato.
> ...


dai su che ha capito e si è scusato.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, non è colpa tua ma comunque è un gesto un po' ingenuo.
> Per fare un esempio, metti che io in metro veda un'etichetta penzolare dai pantaloni di una ragazza italiana e gliela tiri.
> In moltissimi casi la reazione non sarà di gratitudine, e posso anche aspettarmi che si metta a urlare per paura di una mia violenza.
> Non sarà colpa mia, ma io non so a priori con chi ho a che fare e devo comportarmi di conseguenza.
> Mi puoi dire che un velo non sono dei pantaloni... ma questo è un nostro vedere, non di chi lo indossa.


Le ho sfiorato una spalla.
Non l ho tirata.
Analfabeta che non capisce quello che legge.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai accuorta.
> Non è detto che sei salva.
> :mexican:


:scared:


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna, sempre più idiota.
> Manco se lo fai apposta ti riesce così bene.
> Che montagna di stronzate auto prodotte hai intesta.
> Che pena.
> ...


Ma tu ti sei letta le stronzate che hai scritto in qs thread fin dall'inizio? Che tu abbia dei problemi l'avevo capito ma pensavo fossi recuperabile. Ora ti conosco. E confermo dentro me quello che pensavo di te prima di questo tuo inutile attacco del cazzo che appena ti si fa notare che hai fatto e scritto una stronzata tra le tante comunque che scrivi vai in paranoia. Fatti curare.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un estraneo la sfiora. Dici poco.
> Noi non sappiamo la storia di quella donna. Magari ha subito violenza.
> E non c'è lei a raccontarla. Sappiamo solo che si è messa a piangere ed è scappata con le amiche.
> E' ingenuo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse reazioni.
> ...


Analfabeta.
Non è scappata con le amiche.
Mi hanno aiutata a togliere l etichetta.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu ti sei letta le stronzate che hai scritto in qs thread fin dall'inizio? Che tu abbia dei problemi l'avevo capito ma pensavo fossi recuperabile. Ora ti conosco. E confermo dentro me quello che pensavo di te prima di questo tuo inutile attacco del cazzo che appena ti si fa notare che hai fatto e scritto una stronzata tra le tante comunque che scrivi vai in paranoia. Fatti curare.


quale sarebbe la stronzata io pero non l ho ancora capito danny


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

dai su, basta. sembrate due vecchie zitelle acide...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Un cervello mononeuronico non può produrre più di un pensiero al mese altrimenti gli viene il mal di testa.
> 
> 
> E maggio è andato.



si lucidi le meritate signora Cornaredo


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Non è andata così. E' andata che non hai semplicemente, e molto banalmente, capito un cazzo nè di Tebe nè di quello che ha scritto e sei partito (già ci sei veramente) per la tangente. Senza troppe astrazioni. Senza contare che tu sei da qua sopra da parecchio e Tebe l'ha comunque letta in precedenza e non l'ultima settimana.


 No jb sei tu che non hai capito un cazzo. Io Tebe non la conosco, non so neppure che faccia abbia ma leggo quello che scrive da tempo e mi sono fatto un'idea che ora ha trovato conferma. Stop.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che una come Tebe, che un altro po' è pure più radicale di Pannella, debba essere fatta passare per razzista da un mentecatto fulminato uscito da un cazzo di trip acido, di quelli brutti, del '68? Oh?


Appunto.
Fai te.
Sto idiota che manco chiede scusa per l e cazzate che mi ha tirato contro.
E tutti lo scrivono.
No.
Lui come una femminuccia in mestruo tira pure fuori la ex amante di Mattia e il fatto che sono sul piedistallo e staafiga.


Madonna che idiota.
Ribadisco.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda Tebe e'un vanto essere occidentali,e non arabi rompi cazzo...che ne abbiamo anche troppi.,e si continua a farli venire.Non dare retta a questi buonisti che hanno rovinato il paese.........basta !!!!!!!!


Ma vai a fanculo pure tu, razzista del cazzo. Non ti permettere.
E ti do pure un rosso.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma vai a fanculo pure tu, razzista del cazzo. Non ti permettere.
> E ti do pure un rosso.


gliel ho dato anche io


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Analfabeta.
> Non è scappata con le amiche.
> Mi hanno aiutata a togliere l etichetta.


"Prina di vederle letteralmente scappare" pag. 10. Lo hai scritto tu. Poi tutto si può interpretare....


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> gliel ho dato anche io


pure io


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io


pure io, e gli ho anche commentato "che schifo" ma manco m'ha risposto, sto razzista demmè


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Fai te.
> Sto idiota che manco chiede scusa per l e cazzate che mi ha tirato contro.
> E tutti lo scrivono.
> ...


Mi scuso se ti ho dato della radical chic velatamente. Ok?
Tu ti scusi per gli epiteti meno velati? Poi chiudiamola che sta discussione è ridicola.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No jb sei tu che non hai capito un cazzo. *Io Tebe* *non la conosco, non so neppure che faccia abbia ma* *leggo quello che scrive da tempo e mi sono fatto un'idea che ora ha trovato conferma. Stop*.


Allora, come al solito, ho perfettamente ragione. E tu sei un povero coglione.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è anche un mio pensiero.


Idiota, è quello che hontentato di spiegarti dall inizio.
Ora ci sei arrivato?
Fantastico.


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, come al solito, ho perfettamente ragione. E tu sei un povero coglione.


buona sera.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non conosco Tebe.
> E da quello che ho interpretato io non conoscendola ho letto una punta di disprezzo nella chiosa, che mi ha infastidito. Siamo sempre sul web e si legge, non si ascolta.
> Io di Tebe conosco le tette mostrate con Fantastica in un altro post e gli ultimi interventi.
> Sulla base di questi io ho letto diversamente, come un modo per affermare una propria superiorità nei confronti di altre persone, diverse da lei.
> ...


Che coraggio che hai.
Che omucolo.
Maco davanti all evidenza arretri, anzi.
Dopo avermene dette di tutte TU, io mi sono solo difesa tentando di spiegarti.
Ma falla finita.
Anzi.
Manco ti leggerò più.
Esce solo schifezza da te.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Non è andata così. E' andata che non hai semplicemente, e molto banalmente, capito un cazzo nè di Tebe nè di quello che ha scritto e sei partito (già ci sei veramente) per la tangente. Senza troppe astrazioni. Senza contare che tu sei da qua sopra da parecchio e Tebe l'ha comunque letta in precedenza e non l'ultima settimana.


Grazie per avere tentato di spiegare l ovvio.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Danny... non ce stai a fa una bella figura eh...


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che coraggio che hai.
> Che omucolo.
> Maco davanti all evidenza arretri, anzi.
> Dopo avermene dette di tutte TU, io mi sono solo difesa tentando di spiegarti.
> ...


Tebe per favore. Riprenditi. Stai esagerando, davvero.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Danny... non ce stai a fa una bella figura eh...


Non sono qui per fare il figo quindi mi importa poco. Dico quello cge penso. Posso pensare male. Certo. Come tutti. Perché no? Ho espresso un mio giudizio su un post e mi è stato detto di tutto. Vorrà dire che eviterò di commentare certe persone a cui non da piacere il confronto con me. Non è un mio problema.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma vai a fanculo pure tu, razzista del cazzo. Non ti permettere.
> E ti do pure un rosso.



Ehm ehm gnocca di legno.......scopa di piu'che dopo sei meno bisbetica e saccente


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono qui per fare il figo quindi mi importa poco. Dico quello cge penso. Posso pensare male. Certo. Come tutti. Perché no? Ho espresso un mio giudizio su un post e mi è stato detto di tutto. Vorrà dire che eviterò di commentare certe persone a cui non da piacere il confronto con me. Non è un mio problema.



non si tratta di fare il figo oppure no, ci mancherebbe. solo che hai dato, a mio avviso, un'interpretazione sbagliata della cosa; l'interpretazione sbagliata ci può stare... quello che non capisco è perché ti ostini a ribadire dei concetti che la diretta interessata ha smentito più volte.


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Danny... non ce stai a fa una bella figura eh...


perchè, in genere ne fa?
Nun me pare proprio!


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, come al solito, ho perfettamente ragione.


Ecco, sì...

Me lo ricordi (pure in pvt) il chitarrista di cui avevi linkato qualcosa eoni fa?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, sì...
> 
> Me lo ricordi (pure in pvt) il chitarrista di cui avevi linkato qualcosa eoni fa?


Scusa, quale?


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, quale?


Ricordo solo che era un thread con Hellseven in cui si parlava di chitarre e chitarristi....non ricordo il topic o lo avrei già cercato. Si parlava, credo, dei chitarristi che ascoltavamo quando abbiamo deciso di prendere in mano lo strumento e da lì dei musicisti preferiti. Era qualcuno che ascoltavi in quel periodo, se ricordo bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari ha avuto un'esperienza analoga in precedenza ove qualcuno è riuscito a strapparle il chador mentre se ne andava per la sua strada, quindi la sua reazione potrebbe essere frutto di un ricordo sgradevole. *Peraltro le sei arrivata alle spalle,  ha accusato il gesto senza avere prima un contatto visivo che le potesse farle capire che stavi solo facendo una gentilezza.* fortunatamente sei riuscita a stabilire un chiarimento con le altre e tutto si è risolto.



quoto: quasi sicuramente il contatto visivo avrebbe evitato il fraintendimento.
e l'avrebbe evitato anche fra tebe e danny


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo solo che era un thread con Hellseven in cui si parlava di chitarre e chitarristi....non ricordo il topic o lo avrei già cercato. Si parlava, credo, dei chitarristi che ascoltavamo quando abbiamo deciso di prendere in mano lo strumento e da lì dei musicisti preferiti. Era qualcuno che ascoltavi in quel periodo, se ricordo bene.


Quando ho cominciato a suonare era Slash. In realtà il vero cambio di passo lo ebbi ascoltando Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## sienne (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo solo che era un thread con Hellseven in cui si parlava di chitarre e chitarristi....non ricordo il topic o lo avrei già cercato. Si parlava, credo, dei chitarristi che ascoltavamo quando abbiamo deciso di prendere in mano lo strumento e da lì dei musicisti preferiti. Era qualcuno che ascoltavi in quel periodo, se ricordo bene.



Ciao

se mi ricordo bene, era un thread di Hellseven. Il titolo esatto non me lo ricordo. Era qualcosa del tipo, il nostro strumento preferito. 

Edit: Mmmm, no, credo di essermi sbagliata. Scusa. 



sienne


----------



## Eliade (19 Maggio 2015)

Ho letto che qualcuno dovrebbe farsi i cazzi proprio...ma sono troppe pagine, chi mi aggiorna?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehm ehm gnocca di legno.......scopa di piu'che dopo sei meno bisbetica e saccente


Detto da te è un Complimento.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho letto che qualcuno dovrebbe farsi i cazzi proprio...ma sono troppe pagine, chi mi aggiorna?


No.
Fatti li cazzi tua e vai a truccarti.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Detto da te è un Complimento.


:up:


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando ho cominciato a suonare era Slash. In realtà il vero cambio di passo lo ebbi ascoltando Yngwie Malmsteen.


Greg Howe!!


----------



## Artifact (19 Maggio 2015)

Ciao Tebe ho letto il tuo post e anche qualche pagina a seguire. Non so bene cosa sia successo col tuo uomo, sono nuovo e ho passato il tempo solo nella mia discussione (odiata e sfigata ahaha) ma credo d'aver capito all'incirca la situazione (forse mi sbaglio eh) 
A me ha fatto ridere molto. Davvero. Mi piace come affronti le cose.. Forse abbiamo lo stesso modo (a grandi linee ovviamente) di affrontare certe situazioni. 
Mi pare d'aver capito che non stai vivendo una situazione facilissima col tuo uomo. Ecco.. La situazione può essere già pesante di per sé, perché metterci un carico da 90 da parte tua? Per stare ancora più male? Per farti venire la depressione? Credo che il tuo carattere sia in grado di cogliere tutte le sfumature. Quello è stato un episodio divertente e non ha fatto altro che dimostrare la vostra complicità, almeno secondo me. I problemi non scompaiono, ma il fatto che ci siano non ti vieta di sorridere e di avere dei momenti di felicità! 

Io con Lucia facevo spesso cose simili. Ricordo che una volta un tizio mi disse "Mi scopo la tua tipa se voglio"  io con Lucia vicina (seduta a pochi metri da me al tavolo del bar) risposi "Vai provaci, magari te la da'" ero ovviamente ironico. Non volevo di certo dare della prostituta alla mia ragazza. Ma anzi credo d'aver fatto capire il contrario. Credo d'aver dimostrato che di lei mi fidavo e che so com'è. La battuta del tuo ragazzo mi ricorda molto questo episodio. Scherzare sapendo molto bene che persona si ha di fianco, ma soprattutto essere consci della complicità che c'è nella coppia. 

Mi pare d'aver anche capito che il tuo uomo ti abbia detto cose poco gradevoli in un momento di pura ira e che sia la normalità nella sua famiglia. Ecco.. Se si è scusato o comunque ti ha fatto capire a modo suo che è pentito e tu gli credi, io fossi in te non mi terrei legato al dito questa cosa. Nei momenti di ira si dicono e si fanno tante cose che non si pensano. Ovviamente a tutte c'è un limite che non va mai oltrepassato nemmeno nei momenti di ira. La mia famiglia è uguale. Quando avevo 14 anni (dopo un casino che feci coi dei vicini di casa) mia madre incazzata nera mi spacco' un cucchiaio di legno sulla spalla. Si spezzò proprio a metà. Mi diceva cose del tipo "Ti ammazzo! Sei una vergogna, deficiente" etc etc. Io credo che per quello che feci mi meritavo due cucchiai rotti e non uno. Tutti pensano che siamo pazzi, ma non è così. Ci amiamo da morire, litighiamo ci insultiamo, ma il giorno dopo è come se non fosse successo nulla. Per fare un'altro esempio a Lucia una volta dissi che si sarebbe dovuta suicidare perché non meritava di vivere. Una cattiveria senza fine. Sono passati due anni e io ancora ci ripenso a quelle parole e ancora ci sto male. Lei ormai non se le ricorda più, ma io si. Quindi spesso e volentieri noi che abbiamo questo carattere del cavolo, ci facciamo del male da soli. Perché siamo i primi a non saper superare certe cose dette in passato. Quindi di conseguenza facciamo più male a noi che alla persona che si becca la brutta frase,  detta nel momento di ira. Ovviamente io parlo per me, ma ho conosciuto altre persone come me e sono tutti così... Chiaramente non conosco il tuo ragazzo. 
Infine per quel che mi riguarda sei riuscita a far ridere un 24enne che ormai vi ha dimostrato che è solo un povero coglione, ma son pur sempre 24enne e mi hai piegato dal ridere. Questo episodio va preso per quello che è. Un bel momento divertente e basta. 
Poi va be.. Non credo ti interessi il mio parere, visto i miei precedenti. Ma amen.. 

Ciao  


P.S: Sulla storia dell'etichetta, io avrei apprezzato. Mi è capitato una cosa simile in metro. L'etichetta che stava sparata al posto di stare nascosta nella t shirt. Una signora me la sistemò e apprezzai un sacco, ringraziando. Ognuno ha il suo carattere ovviamente.

P.S 2: Scusa per il mega post. Non solo sono coglione, ma non so manco sintetizzare.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Detto da te è un Complimento.



:corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna:lucida lucida..........


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Artifact ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe ho letto il tuo post e anche qualche pagina a seguire. Non so bene cosa sia successo col tuo uomo, sono nuovo e ho passato il tempo solo nella mia discussione (odiata e sfigata ahaha) ma credo d'aver capito all'incirca la situazione (forse mi sbaglio eh)
> A me ha fatto ridere molto. Davvero. Mi piace come affronti le cose.. Forse abbiamo lo stesso modo (a grandi linee ovviamente) di affrontare certe situazioni.
> Mi pare d'aver capito che non stai vivendo una situazione facilissima col tuo uomo. Ecco.. La situazione può essere già pesante di per sé, perché metterci un carico da 90 da parte tua? Per stare ancora più male? Per farti venire la depressione? Credo che il tuo carattere sia in grado di cogliere tutte le sfumature. Quello è stato un episodio divertente e non ha fatto altro che dimostrare la vostra complicità, almeno secondo me. I problemi non scompaiono, ma il fatto che ci siano non ti vieta di sorridere e di avere dei momenti di felicità!
> 
> ...



Hai fatto benissimo a non sintetizzare.
Perché  io ho visto soprattutto questo in te, oltre gli "scleri" che come vedi non risparmiano nessuno.
Grazie per il post.


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna:lucida lucida..........


occhio alle tue di palline che tua moglie te le fa saltare come quelle del flipper


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo a non sintetizzare.
> Perché  io ho visto soprattutto questo in te, oltre gli "scleri" che come vedi non risparmiano nessuno.
> Grazie per il post.


Tebe rappresentiamo al nostro amico artifact che l'essere coglioni non ha età...:rotfl:anche io sono un pò coglione,ma è proprio quello che voglio sembrare.


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2015)

Ammazza che pippone che ne è venuto fuori.
Tebe, se non sbroccavi pure tu se ne veniva fuori con la metà delle pagine.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna:lucida lucida..........


E quindi?
Non sai fare di meglio?
Dai che se ti spremi le palle dove hai il cervello qualcosa di meglio esce.
Forza lothar dai, elevati con gli insulti, QUÁ siamo a livello delle elementari.
Totalmente risibile.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10301
> occhio alle tue di palline che tua moglie te le fa saltare come quelle del flipper





Mini almeno tu conosci la buona educazione e l'ironia...perche'di cafone, da due cent...pullula questo posto


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini almeno tu conosci la buona educazione e l'ironia...*perche'di cafone*, da due cent...pullula questo posto


da che pulpito


----------



## sienne (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini almeno tu conosci la buona educazione e l'ironia...perche'di cafone, da due cent...pullula questo posto




Ciao

:risata:

Il primo posto è il tuo. Non ti preoccupare, è tuo pure il secondo e il terzo.



sienne


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe rappresentiamo al nostro amico artifact che l'essere coglioni non ha età...:rotfl:anche io sono un pò coglione,ma è proprio quello che voglio sembrare.


Oscuro, ti propongo una tregua con arti.
Ti mando in MP la foto foto del mio culo peloso.
Ce stai?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> da che pulpito


non so cosa ti abbia fatto,perche'mi pare che....vabbe'fiato sprecato...buona serata


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> da che pulpito


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAJAHAHA


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini almeno tu conosci la buona educazione e l'ironia...perche'di cafone, da due cent...pullula questo posto


sì, io sono solo la maigoduta minchiapriva


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Sono in metro e c è una che ha l etichetta che gli esce dai pantaloni.
Che dite...mi attivo?


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono in metro e c è una che ha l etichetta che gli esce dai pantaloni.
> Che dite...mi attivo?


È occidentale? Primo.
Ti va di approcciarla da davanti? Secondo


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

tagliati le manine sante


Tebe ha detto:


> Sono in metro e c è una che ha l etichetta che gli esce dai pantaloni.
> Che dite...mi attivo?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono in metro e c è una che ha l etichetta che gli esce dai pantaloni.
> Che dite...mi attivo?


Ma si dai


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È occidentale? Primo.
> Ti va di approcciarla da davanti? Secondo


É di schiena.
Mi sembra napulé.






Cristo, queste menano.


:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando ho cominciato a suonare era Slash. In realtà il vero cambio di passo lo ebbi ascoltando Yngwie Malmsteen.


La mia signora madr3 asolta yndwie ....io lo sapevo...io lo so gia come va a finire....quei clichè in cui la madre sposa l uomo dei sogni della figlia...
Cioè gia nei miei incubi andate a pranzo fuori al mare senza me...
Nemmeno una vongola di ritorno. .nisba...nada....


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io avverto sconosciute: per esempio ricordo una ragazza a cui era iniziato il ciclo e aveva una bella gonnellina estiva. Mi ha ringraziato di cuore. Così come quell'altra che avvertii che aveva lo zaino aperto in metropolitana. Per me sono segni di "comunità".
> Nel caso specifico di Tebe, io credo che avrei fatto segno a una delle amiche della signora, indicando con occhi e dito il problema, senza toccare.


Senza autorizzazione non si tocca, soprattutto quando hai a che fare con persone che hanno visibilmente una cultura differente dalla tua. Indicare la cosa alle amiche magari si, ma farsi i fatti propri meglio ancora.

Uno fa tanto per spingere le donne a molestarlo. Ora girerò con mega etichette fuori a vista.


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche questo lo capisco.
> Ma qui mi si è detto di tutto estremizzando qualcosa che era nella testa solo di qualcuno.
> E ripeto.
> Non avvertitoppiù nessuno, italiano, francese o eritreo che sia.


Ma se ti incontro per strada che hai la patta abbassata, poso tirartela su io direttamente?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato. Avrebbe senso, anche se dalla descrizione del fatto l'approccio non è quello tipico da 'sbirro'. Poi è vero anche che il piagnisteo è una tipica reazione da "colto sul fatto". Insomma, ormai potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto, e soprattutto ora mi hai messo la pulce che Tebe sia della Postale.


Ma cosa dite?! Una ruba il velo? E un francescano ruba i sandali.


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con questa abbiamo evaso la pratica:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Greg Howe!!


Ah, ma quello e' arrivato molto dopo che ho cominciato a suonare.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> La mia signora madr3 asolta yndwie ....io lo sapevo...io lo so gia come va a finire....quei clichè in cui la madre sposa l uomo dei sogni della figlia...
> Cioè gia nei miei incubi andate a pranzo fuori al mare senza me...
> Nemmeno una vongola di ritorno. .nisba...nada....


...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Anche ionsono senza parole. Ti capisco


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Analfabeta.
> Non è scappata con le amiche.
> Mi hanno aiutata a togliere l etichetta.


Deve essere divertente vivere con te. Cioè tu hai pure tirato fuori un accendino e le hai bruciato l'etichetta mentre quella piangeva a dirotto :rotfl::rotfl:

Beh ora fa ridere un pò a pensarci, ma la reazione che ha avuto fa proprio tenerezza. Alla fine si è trattato solo di un problema di comunicazione,


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando ho cominciato a suonare era *Slash*. In realtà il vero cambio di passo lo ebbi ascoltando Yngwie Malmsteen.


:racchia::miiiii::bleah:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2015)

È il thread degli equivoci.
Con Tebe non tutti sono riusciti a capire il suo punto di vista, ma anche lei non ha previsto di poter essere fraintesa.
L'unico che hanno capito tutti è Lothar.
Per il resto dalla mia mente rosso/nera (bianconero mai) quoto ogni post di Minerva.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E' una ottima situazione di complicità che sicuramente ti da sicurezza sulla stabilità del vostro rapporto. Considerando che l'ex amante del tuo uomo oltre a lavorare con lui come segretaria ora vive pure vicino a casa vostra, capita a fagiuolo. Anche se alla fine non ne avevi bisogno.
> 
> Non è poi il caso di mettersi a commentare una situazione decontestualizzata che chi non ha vissuto difficilmente può cogliere.
> 
> ...



Mio caro zod bentornato ma senti come siamo messi qui...ma porc...porc...

La "scappatella" in ufficio è costata loro una sospensione dal lavoro, ma la coppia ha fatto ricorso. Come riportato dal Giornale di Vicenza i due amanti, un operaio 35enne, single, e un'impiegata di 40 anni, divorziata, sono stati sorpresi dal capo nello sgabuzzino vicino al settore amministrativo dell'azienda situata in zona Vicenza Ovest in cui lavorano.

Dopo un forte richiamo, immancabile è arrivata la sospensione. I fatti risalgono allo scorso quattro febbraio, quando i due avrebbero usufruito in modo creativo della pausa pranzo.

Dopo la sospensione la coppia si è rivolta ad un avvocato, ma il titolare dell'azienda non ha voluto sentire ragioni. A quel punto è scattato il ricorso al tribunale con l'interruzione della sospensione fino alla sentenza. 

La difesa della coppia verte su due capi saldi: l'azienda non è stata danneggiata perchè l'appuntamento a luci rosse è avvenuto per entrambi fuori dall'orario di lavoro, il comportamento della coppia, per quanto censurabile, non viola il regolamento interno che invita tutti i dipendenti a comportarsi con onestà e correttezza, ma sui rapporti di coppia non si esprime.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il thread degli equivoci.
> Con Tebe non tutti sono riusciti a capire il suo punto di vista, ma anche lei non ha previsto di poter essere fraintesa.
> L'unico che hanno capito tutti è Lothar.
> Per il resto dalla mia mente rosso/nera (bianconero mai) quoto ogni post di Minerva.


 3 pippe vi abbiamo piazzato...
3
Forza sassuolo


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non lo chiama mai infatti, se non di cose di lavoro ma ieri è successo.
> Era troppo in botta.
> Troppo preoccupata che io metessi le grinfie sul suo giovine compagno.
> Ci sta.
> ...


Beh sai come si dice
Chi le mette le aspetti no?

Tutto è possibile no?

Poi le dici, ehi bella tomina, cosa vansi?
Io non ti faccio mica torto eh?

E' lui che mi viene dietro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro zod bentornato ma senti come siamo messi qui...ma porc...porc...
> 
> La "scappatella" in ufficio è costata loro una sospensione dal lavoro, ma la coppia ha fatto ricorso. Come riportato dal Giornale di Vicenza i due amanti, un operaio 35enne, single, e un'impiegata di 40 anni, divorziata, sono stati sorpresi dal capo nello sgabuzzino vicino al settore amministrativo dell'azienda situata in zona Vicenza Ovest in cui lavorano.
> 
> ...


In pausa pranzo le persone fanno ciò che vogliono. Se usavano il bagno magari creavano una interruzione di "servizio", ma nello sgabuzzino... Poi è da vedere come sono stati scoperti, potrebbe esserci un danno nei loro confronti alla fine. Uno single, l'altra separata, anche eticamente non ci sono motivi di disapprovazione. Se il titolare non riesce a dimostrare di aver subito un danno non solo dovrà annullare la sospensione, ma rischia anche di doverli risarcire per danno morale, sempre che i due abbiano motivo di rivendicarlo e riescano a dimostrarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> In pausa pranzo le persone fanno ciò che vogliono. Se usavano il bagno magari creavano una interruzione di "servizio", ma nello sgabuzzino... Poi è da vedere come sono stati scoperti, potrebbe esserci un danno nei loro confronti alla fine. Uno single, l'altra separata, anche eticamente non ci sono motivi di disapprovazione. Se il titolare non riesce a dimostrare di aver subito un danno non solo dovrà annullare la sospensione, ma rischia anche di doverli risarcire per danno morale, sempre che i due abbiano motivo di rivendicarlo e riescano a dimostrarlo.


Un bel casin...


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::corna:lucida lucida..........


ma stai tentando di battere il record di imbecillità?
Se sì, guarda che sei già il primo classificato, pure se a parimerito col degno tuo amichetto il Conte.
Vivi una vita fatta di inganni, come cazzo ti permetti di giudicare gli altri?
Un giorno le merdate che hai fatto le pagherai tutte, coglione.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Un giorno le merdate che hai fatto le pagherai tutte, coglione.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
CREDICI...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Impossibile!

E io so il perchè.

Ma tu non lo capiresti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> CREDICI...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Perchè non le fa. Tana libera tutti.


----------



## zadig (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non le fa. Tana libera tutti.


allora mi sa che batte pure il conte in fatto di idiozia.
E ce ne vuole...


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non le fa. Tana libera tutti.



quindi è un cazzaro? :risata:


----------



## Eliade (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Fatti li cazzi tua e vai a truccarti.


:ar::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi è un cazzaro? :risata:


Hai voglia.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai voglia.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

esilarante


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Quindi lothar il cazzaro? 
:dito::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;_nrNZWbc5Rg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nrNZWbc5Rg[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma quello e' arrivato molto dopo che ho cominciato a suonare.


Ma tu sei uno shredder?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma tu sei uno shredder?


A volte posso andare veloce.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_nrNZWbc5Rg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nrNZWbc5Rg[/video]


Sto morendo. ...
Basta ti prego...
:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto morendo. ...
> Basta ti prego...
> :rotfl:



va bene, la smetto... uffa


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io ho avvisato una signora che camminava davanti a me, doveva essere andata in bagno di recente perchè aveva un lembo della gonna, un po' svasata, rimasto impigliato nei collant, e si vedevano le cosce dietro:singleeye:
> un po' imbarazzante dirglielo, ma ovviamente mi ha ringraziata


Mi stavo rileggendo la discussione e arrivata qui (oggi ero con il cell e al lavoro) e mi é venuto in mente...
uno dei due matrimoni napulé a cui sono stata costretta a partecipare.
400 persone.
Ristorante modello Hollywood.
Il trionfo del brillantinato che nemmeno io.
Musica, canti e balli e ore e ore in mezzo a quel delirio.
Satta e con le orecchie sanguinanti vado in bagno.
Avevo un vestito semplice grigio perla, nessun  brillantino. 
Faccio pipí. Esco.
Passo tutta la sala tranquilla.
Mi guardano. 
Occhi fissi.
Certo, sono quella strana lí in mezzo, ormai sono abituata ma...mi guardano troppo.
Dopo aver passato tutto il ristorante guadagno il tavolo e mi siedo.






Chiappe sulla sedia.
Chiappe?
Si.
Avevo il culo completamento scoperto.
Il vestito,  molto leggero, si era infilato nelle mutande.
Ho camminato per tutto il ristorante con il culo al aria.
Due giorni dopo Mattia mi dice.
-Ma tu hai capito chi era quella al matrimonio con il culo DA fuori?-
Ho camminato cinque minuti e ci fosse stato uno stronzo a dirmelo.
Meno male che avevo un paio di mutande decenti.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un estraneo la sfiora. Dici poco.
> Noi non sappiamo la storia di quella donna. Magari ha subito violenza.
> E non c'è lei a raccontarla. Sappiamo solo che si è messa a piangere ed è scappata con le amiche.
> E' ingenuo pensare che tutti abbiano le stesse reazioni.
> ...


Questo l avevo perso.
Ecco perché rileggo
Sì. Hai frainteso.
Scuse accettate.
E ti porgo anche le mie.


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe posso mettere un altro video? l'ultimo giuro


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo l avevo perso.
> Ecco perché rileggo
> Sì. Hai frainteso.
> Scuse accettate.
> E ti porgo anche lye mie.


Ok.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe posso mettere un altro video? l'ultimo giuro


Vai


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vai



[video=youtube;3SODkHRfG1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SODkHRfG1U[/video]


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

*levatemi you tube*

[video=youtube;Sr0f8EqtDOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr0f8EqtDOs[/video]:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi stavo rileggendo la discussione e arrivata qui (oggi ero con il cell e al lavoro) e mi é venuto in mente...
> uno dei due matrimoni napulé a cui sono stata costretta a partecipare.
> 400 persone.
> Ristorante modello Hollywood.
> ...


ma infatti secondo me sono quelle classiche cose che solo quando capitano, POI si impara a controllare!
forse anche la donna velata d'ora in poi controllerà di avere staccato le etichette!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma stai tentando di battere il record di imbecillità?
> Se sì, guarda che sei già il primo classificato, pure se a parimerito col degno tuo amichetto il Conte.
> Vivi una vita fatta di inganni, come cazzo ti permetti di giudicare gli altri?
> Un giorno le merdate che hai fatto le pagherai tutte, coglione.



Cosa vuoi sapere di me pezzente straccione???sei ridicolo come la maggior parte dei tuoi pari,che passano le giornate qua'dentro......
Certo che giudico,io posso..........tu no...taci e levati dalle palle


----------



## banshee (20 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di me *pezzente straccione*???sei ridicolo come la maggior parte dei tuoi pari,che passano le giornate qua'dentro......
> Certo che giudico,io posso..........tu no...taci e levati dalle palle


----------



## sienne (20 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di me pezzente straccione???sei ridicolo come la maggior parte dei tuoi pari,che passano le giornate qua'dentro......
> Certo che giudico,io posso..........tu no...taci e levati dalle palle



Ciao

eh già, quando si ha la qualifica di essere cretini, si può tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di me pezzente straccione???sei ridicolo come la maggior parte dei tuoi pari,che passano le giornate qua'dentro......
> Certo che giudico,*io posso*..........tu no...taci e levati dalle palle


----------



## ivanl (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




me vengono cosi


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di me pezzente straccione???sei ridicolo come la maggior parte dei tuoi pari,che passano le giornate qua'dentro......
> Certo che giudico,io posso..........tu no...taci e levati dalle palle





Simy ha detto:


>


Non ce la posso fare.
Basta ve prego.


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare.
> Basta ve prego.
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


ti voglio bene pure io


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Maggio 2015)

:risata: strappatrice  di etichette :rotfl: kreti! ! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :risata: strappatrice  di etichette :rotfl: kreti! ! :rotfl:


Non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere.
Ormai é una missione e la prendo molto seriamente.
Dovete avere paura fifa quando uscite di casa, perché io posso colpire ovunque.
Stati accuorti.


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere.
> Ormai é una missione e la prendo molto seriamente.
> Dovete avere paura fifa quando uscite di casa, perché io posso colpire ovunque.
> Stati accuorti.


Maledetta.
Difenderò la mia etichetta fino all'ultimo sangue.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Maggio 2015)

*Tebe*

Ma le hai preso le mani alla signora a cui hai incenerito l'etichetta? 
Del tuo racconto,  visualizzavo in particolare questo,  che in qualche modo e' tenero,  umano da parte tua. ...anche se la tipa si è spaventata lo stesso.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Maggio 2015)

Cmq....
io qualche settimana fa ho usato lo chador per travestirmi. 
ero in aereoporto e avevo il volo alla stessa ora ( destinazione  diversa) un tipo che avevo sfanculato malamente  la serttimana prima. 
la settimana precedente al volo, ero
"scappata" con lui che mi inseguiva fino in stazione.  Poi ero salita su un treno e l'avevo lasciato come un babbo in stazione e con una voglia di litigare irrisolta. 
mi aveva mandato messaggi ma io poi l'avevo bloccato su tutti I frontI.
Sapeva del mio volo ed io sapevo del suo.  Era allo Stesso giorno e quasi alla stessa ora.
per mimetizzarmi tra la folla, mi sono messa uno chador addosso fin quando non mi sono imbarcata. 

Ecco....In quel momento,  chiunque sarebbe venuto vicino,  mi avrebbe spaventata perchè ero tutta all'erta e lui non era da solo. 
Se mi bruciavi l'etichetta, ti avrei scambiata per un messaggero del tipo con un messaggio di morte in codice
:singleeye::mexican:

Magari anche le tre....erano musulmane fake!!
:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma le hai preso le mani alla signora a cui hai incenerito l'etichetta?
> Del tuo racconto,  visualizzavo in particolare questo,  che in qualche modo e' tenero,  umano da parte tua. ...anche se la tipa si è spaventata lo stesso.


Si. Le ho preso le mani tra le mie e le ho sorriso per cercare di farle capire che non intendevo fare nulla di male, quando anche le altre avevano ormai capito dell' etichetta e stavano loro stesse tentando di toglierla.
Toglierla tirando come delle matte.
In effetti pensandoci la situazione era bizzarra.
Le amiche che la stavano strangolando, lei che piangeva con le mani nelle mie (anche se non gliele tenevo ma erano appoggiate) e poi io che tiro fuori l accendino e lei che si nasconde tra le braccia di una, mentre io brucio il cordino con una delle sue amiche che me lo teneva tirato.




:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Maledetta.
> Difenderò la mia etichetta fino all'ultimo sangue.


Non ti basterà.
Ho armi che voi umani non avete.
Stai accuorta 2


----------



## drusilla (20 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cmq....
> io qualche settimana fa ho usato lo chador per travestirmi.
> ero in aereoporto e avevo il volo alla stessa ora ( destinazione  diversa) un tipo che avevo sfanculato malamente  la serttimana prima.
> la settimana precedente al volo, ero
> ...


Mitica!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Le ho preso le mani tra le mie e le ho sorriso per cercare di farle capire che non intendevo fare nulla di male, quando anche le altre avevano ormai capito dell' etichetta e stavano loro stesse tentando di toglierla.
> Toglierla tirando come delle matte.
> In effetti pensandoci la situazione era bizzarra.
> Le amiche che la stavano strangolando, lei che piangeva con le mani nelle mie (anche se non gliele tenevo ma erano appoggiate) e poi io che tiro fuori l accendino e lei che si nasconde tra le braccia di una, mentre io brucio il cordino con una delle sue amiche che me lo teneva tirato.
> ...


Mi ha fatto sorridere di tenerezza questo dettaglio delle mani.  E' dolce.
e' dolce in qualche modo anche tutta la situazione. ..questo incontro tra donne di cultura diversa e con comunicazione e linguaggio del corpo diversi.
I risultati imprevedibili  ( il pianto,  la collaborazione delle amiche,  la tua fiammata ). ...ma ci sta.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cmq....
> io qualche settimana fa ho usato lo chador per travestirmi.
> ero in aereoporto e avevo il volo alla stessa ora ( destinazione  diversa) un tipo che avevo sfanculato malamente  la serttimana prima.
> la settimana precedente al volo, ero
> ...


:rotfl:





Occhio che se ti legge chi so io ti cazzia perché magari pensa che sia una presa per il culo a sfottò.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Maggio 2015)

A me piace il contatto ( dipende ovviamente da chi e dal contesto ) ma in generale lo trovo molto umano e mi scald a il cuore.  Qui in uk mi devo trattenere perchè la cultura locale e' diversa e la mia tendenza al contatto viene vista come invadenza  (dalle donne ) e un provarci  ( con gli uomini ). Infatti l'ultima volta che, con spontaneita ', ho avuto un contatto con uno. ...per me era amicale. ...per lui no....e mi sono ritrovata da li' a poco con la sua lingua in bocca :unhappy:

Da quel momento ho imparato la lezione


----------



## Alessandra (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen. MI assumo le responsabilita ' della mia cretinaggine. 
volevo vestirmi da suora,  ma nel mio guardaroba non ho gonne lunghe nere ne' abiti monacali. 
Lo chador e' stata la cosa più semplice. 
mi stava pure bene visto che copriva il mio shock mattiniero!  se trovo la foto ve la posto nel corner delle shampiste :carneval:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cmq....
> io qualche settimana fa ho usato lo chador per travestirmi.
> ero in aereoporto e avevo il volo alla stessa ora ( destinazione  diversa) un tipo che avevo sfanculato malamente  la serttimana prima.
> la settimana precedente al volo, ero
> ...



:risata:


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

Guarda Danny, hai sparato dei pipponi pallosi che la fiera del politically correct ha segnato tutto esaurito.
Non hai capito, hai insistito, hai perseverato, in una escalation di sgradevolezza che mi rende assai più chiaro il tuo quadro di insieme. Ed io ti avevo sempre letto, eh...
Ma poi, l'elenco delle etnie degli amichetti dei figli...e che coglioni. Se citofona per sbaglio un occidentale che gli rispondete "ciao, viso pallido!"?
Minchia che palle.
E poi JB è esagerato. Quello capisce tutto, e meglio di tutti, altro che cazzi.

Sto treddì è sfortunato con gli aneddoti. Tebe fagli levà la macumba.


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi stavo rileggendo la discussione e arrivata qui (oggi ero con il cell e al lavoro) e mi é venuto in mente...
> uno dei due matrimoni napulé a cui sono stata costretta a partecipare.
> 400 persone.
> Ristorante modello Hollywood.
> ...


Le mutande? Mi hai profondamente deluso, Tebe.


----------



## Dalida (20 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Guarda Danny, hai sparato dei pipponi pallosi che la fiera del politically correct ha segnato tutto esaurito.
> Non hai capito, hai insistito, hai perseverato, in una escalation di sgradevolezza che mi rende assai più chiaro il tuo quadro di insieme. Ed io ti avevo sempre letto, eh...
> Ma poi, l'elenco delle etnie degli amichetti dei figli...e che coglioni. *Se citofona per sbaglio un occidentale che gli rispondete "ciao, viso pallido!"?*
> Minchia che palle.
> ...


ahahahah! 
vabbé dai, ormai si sono chiariti.


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahahah!
> vabbé dai, ormai si sono chiariti.


E lo so, ma sono giorni che non leggo e mi sono perso delle perle che non possono non essere commentate....


----------



## Eratò (20 Maggio 2015)

Considerazione generale da "straniera" :
per capire i gesti in ogni paese bisogna interagire con i cittadini di quel paese e non rimanere isolati nella propria comunità.Aprirsi,parlare,fare amicizia....Sennò ogni gesto,anche quello più innocuo,potrebbe apparire "strano" o venire malinteso.Potrebbe sembrare una cazzata detta cosi o una banalità ma non lo è....Semplice esempio per spiegarmi meglio : primo giorno in Italia,arriva il fidanzato di mia sorella a prenderci.Un ragazzo d'oro.Mi abbraccia e mi bacia come spesso si usa in Italia.Da me invece non si fa,soprattutto quando confidenza non c'è...Rimango basita,ero una pischella che non sapeva che in Italia si usasse così e pensai "ma che è? E mica lo conosco a questo qua"....Poi capii,attraverso l'interazione,che gli italiani si salutano così.Fossi rimasta solo in mezzo ai miei "simili" tante cose mi sarebbero sembrate strane....Interagendo s'impara e si superano le proprie convinzioni sbagliate.Si apre la mente e si prende il gesto per quello che è : una innocua gentilezza.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Le mutande? Mi hai profondamente deluso, Tebe.


Ho scritto mutande ma non erano classiche mutande, che poi Minerva attacca con i pupponi da perizoma selvaggi


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahahah!
> vabbé dai, ormai si sono chiariti.


Chiariti è una parola grossa.
Direi che ognuno è rimasto nelle sue convinzioni ma c è unntacito accordo di ignore a vicenda.
Molto civile direi.



Ma mamma mia che embolo mi ha preso.
Poi quando lothar mi ha quotata per dirmi che facevo bene ad essere razzista mi è partito il picco doppio.
A quel punto sono dovuta uscire in strada e ho cominciato a strappare etichette a tutti.
Tutti quelli che sembravano arabi ovviamente.


:carneval:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ringrazia che sono a letto e sono col cellulare  ..e non riesco a mettere video


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Guarda Danny, hai sparato dei pipponi pallosi che la fiera del politically correct ha segnato tutto esaurito.
> Non hai capito, hai insistito, hai perseverato, in una escalation di sgradevolezza che mi rende assai più chiaro il tuo quadro di insieme. Ed io ti avevo sempre letto, eh...
> Ma poi, l'elenco delle etnie degli amichetti dei figli...e che coglioni. Se citofona per sbaglio un occidentale che gli rispondete "ciao, viso pallido!"?
> Minchia che palle.
> ...


No no.
Persevero.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe ringrazia che sono a letto e sono col cellulare  ..e non riesco a mettere video


:scared:


----------



## Simy (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho scritto mutande ma non erano classiche mutande, che poi Minerva attacca con i pupponi da perizoma selvaggi


Non peggiorare la tua situazione. Hai scritto altre 2 volte "mutande".


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non peggiorare la tua situazione. Hai scritto altre 2 volte "mutande".


Qualcosa devo mettere.
Ho la patata importante.
Devo contenere.
:carneval:


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Guarda Danny, hai sparato dei pipponi pallosi che la fiera del politically correct ha segnato tutto esaurito.
> Non hai capito, hai insistito, hai perseverato, in una escalation di sgradevolezza che mi rende assai più chiaro il tuo quadro di insieme. Ed io ti avevo sempre letto, eh...
> Ma poi, l'elenco delle etnie degli amichetti dei figli...e che coglioni. Se citofona per sbaglio un occidentale che gli rispondete "ciao, viso pallido!"?
> Minchia che palle.
> ...


Non ti rispondo solo perché la discussione con Tebe è chiusa.
Sbava altrove, grazie.


----------



## Ecate (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cara tebe, io temo di essere un'occidentale che ne fa passare tante.
> no scherzo, nel senso che ovviamente non mi permetterei di andare vicino a dire qualcosa, ma trovo *questi veli *davvero tremendi, nessuno escluso.
> avevo compreso anche la questione della pena, che peraltro è un sentimento che può capitare di provare per chiunque, sena per forza essere razzisti o non so che.
> la lettura di danny mi è parsa un po' terzomondista a vanvera.


e quelli delle suore?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chiariti è una parola grossa.
> Direi che ognuno è rimasto nelle sue convinzioni ma c è unntacito accordo di ignore a vicenda.
> Molto civile direi.
> 
> ...


No Tebe non mi hai capito,ma e'colpa mia....pensa che ho litigato con nuova amica per lo stesso,motivo.Io tendo ad essere sintetico,dando per scontato che il mio interlocutore sappia cose che non gli ho mai detto.

Detto di questo non sono razzista,anzi tutt'altro,pero'sono stufo di  vedere immigrati clandestini che pretendono la luna.Ho saputo cose assurde,fonte Forze dell'Ordine,mi dicono che chiedono solo hotel a 4 stelle,wifi,campo di calcio..etc etc...e guarda che non scherzo.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pensa che ho litigato con nuova amica


cambia genere di cazzate: il tuo amichetto il Conte ti ha sputtanato.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Tebe non mi hai capito,ma e'colpa mia....pensa che ho litigato con nuova amica per lo stesso,motivo.*Io tendo ad essere sintetico*,dando per scontato che il mio interlocutore sappia cose che non gli ho mai detto.
> 
> Detto di questo non sono razzista,anzi tutt'altro,pero'sono stufo di vedere immigrati clandestini che pretendono la luna.Ho saputo cose assurde,fonte Forze dell'Ordine,mi dicono che chiedono solo hotel a 4 stelle,wifi,campo di calcio..etc etc...e guarda che non scherzo.


Più che sintetico direi che tendi ad essere scemo merda. La parte del _"ho saputo cose assurde, fonte Forze dell'Ordine blablabla" _mi ha steso.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Guarda Danny, hai sparato dei pipponi pallosi che la fiera del politically correct ha segnato tutto esaurito.
> Non hai capito, hai insistito, hai perseverato, in una escalation di sgradevolezza che mi rende assai più chiaro il tuo quadro di insieme. Ed io ti avevo sempre letto, eh...
> Ma poi, l'elenco delle etnie degli amichetti dei figli...e che coglioni. Se citofona per sbaglio un occidentale che gli rispondete "ciao, viso pallido!"?
> Minchia che palle.
> ...


ma perchè secondo me Danny sembra affetto dal dilagante razzismo al contrario, per cui gli stranieri hanno sempre ragione, invece secondo me le persone hanno ragione finchè non hanno torto
per dire, mia sorella per avere la doppia cittadinanza ha dovuto (oltre che giurare fedeltà) sostenere un esame di storia e diritto (soprattutto privato e costituzionale) nella lingua del Paese ospitante, invece da noi un sindaco che ha temporaneamente negato la cittadinanza italiana ad una signora che dopo 10 anni di residenza non sapeva nemmeno una parola di italiano, finisce sui giornali, scandalo:singleeye:
tuttavia ovviamente per i richiedenti asilo è un altro discorso, là c'è la guerra


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> e quelli delle suore?



fanno parte di un ordine religioso, ne accettano le regole, per quanto strane possano essere
tipo i frati con i sandali senza calze d'inverno


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Tebe non mi hai capito,ma e'colpa mia....pensa che ho litigato con nuova amica per lo stesso,motivo.Io tendo ad essere sintetico,dando per scontato che il mio interlocutore sappia cose che non gli ho mai detto.
> 
> Detto di questo non sono razzista,anzi tutt'altro,pero'sono stufo di  vedere immigrati clandestini che pretendono la luna.Ho saputo cose assurde,fonte Forze dell'Ordine,mi dicono che chiedono solo hotel a 4 stelle,wifi,campo di calcio..etc etc...e guarda che non scherzo.



Ciao

razzisti come te ... o la testa invasa da un allarmismo mediatico, 
che cozza con la realtà rispetto al resto d'Europa.




sienne


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> e quelli delle suore?


onestamente anche, tuttavia non esiste (più) una cultura che ti obbliga a farti suora.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chiariti è una parola grossa.
> Direi che ognuno è rimasto nelle sue convinzioni ma c è unntacito accordo di ignore a vicenda.
> Molto civile direi.
> 
> ...


io ti direi grazie, già sai.
non ho niente da starmi accuorta. 
comunque se sono intervenuta in tua "difesa" è proprio perché ho trovato paradossale che proprio tu venissi accusata di intolleranza.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dilagante *razzismo al contrario*, per cui gli stranieri hanno sempre ragione


Bello spunto per un thread!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> fanno parte di un ordine religioso, ne accettano le regole, per quanto strane possano essere
> tipo i frati con i sandali senza calze d'inverno


ma quelli sono i francescani e ci sono i motivi per cui lo fanno appunto.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quelli sono i francescani e ci sono i motivi per cui lo fanno appunto.



così d'inverno i peli crescono più darwinamente folti e non c'è più bisogno delle calze, in sintonia con il precetto di povertà?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> così d'inverno i peli crescono più darwinamente folti e non c'è più bisogno delle calze, in sintonia con il precetto di povertà?


segnati questa, ceretta , ripassata di rasoio al volo per i peli dimenticati e calze per 1 settimana, tutti i giorni..non ricrescono perche la calza li spezza e non li lascia crescere


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> segnati questa, ceretta , ripassata di rasoio al volo per i peli dimenticati e calze per 1 settimana, tutti i giorni..non ricrescono perche la calza li spezza e non li lascia crescere



ma cosa c'entra coi frati?

comunque io mi faccio una ceretta all'anno, a maggio per la precisione


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra coi frati?
> 
> comunque io mi faccio una ceretta all'anno, a maggio per la precisione


coi fratozzi nulla 
ahhh quindi appena fatta o da fare?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> coi fratozzi nulla
> ahhh quindi appena fatta o da fare?


già fatta, faceva caldo fino a qualche giorno fa, ora invece fa un freddo terribile:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

non ci sono più le mezze stagioni e le suore pelose


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè secondo me *Danny sembra affetto dal dilagante razzismo al contrario, per cui gli stranieri hanno sempre ragione, invece secondo me le persone hanno ragione finchè non hanno torto*
> per dire, mia sorella per avere la doppia cittadinanza ha dovuto (oltre che giurare fedeltà) sostenere un esame di storia e diritto (soprattutto privato e costituzionale) nella lingua del Paese ospitante, invece da noi un sindaco che ha temporaneamente negato la cittadinanza italiana ad una signora che dopo 10 anni di residenza non sapeva nemmeno una parola di italiano, finisce sui giornali, scandalo:singleeye:
> tuttavia ovviamente per i richiedenti asilo è un altro discorso, là c'è la guerra


Questo thread ha preso una piega triste, ma prima che montino pregiudizi su di me anche devo confutare quello che scrivete prendendo a pretesto il mio intervento che aveva tutta un'altra logica, che è stata equivocata portando a una sgradevole litigata che tra l'altro ci ha allontanati dall'argomento per cui questo thread era stato aperto, che vi invito a riportare in auge piuttosto che andare oltremodo OT, questo per rispetto di chi questo thread ha aperto.
Io vivo in una zona ad alta densità di stranieri e con una discreta storica presenza mafiosa.
La zona è comunque tranquilla, sostanzialmente gli stranieri sono persone che lavorano e non poco, e spesso tornano a casa tardi, quindi può dirsi un dormitorio.
Non è così ovunque. La presenza mafiosa nelle grandi città dà la possibilità a molti stranieri di accedere a fonti di reddito criminose. I piccoli spacciatori sono africani/nordafricani, quelli medi dell'est europeo. Quelli grandi... italiani. 
La droga arriva dall'estero e lo sappiamo tutti ed entra in territorio italiano sotto la supervisione della mafia nostrana in collaborazione con le mafie straniere. Un solo piccolo esempio dei viaggi che fa... i corrieri della droga sono in Egitto i beduini, che dal Sudan la trasportano attraverso il deserto e da lì... al mediterraneo.
Capo Verde è uno stato dove la droga transita dal sudamerica verso di noi.
Il tutto per i consumatori nostrani, cioè noi italiani, che la compriamo e indirettamente finanziamo mafie e criminali. Straniere sono la stragrande maggioranza di prostitute, dalle nigeriane alle albanesi, gestite da mafie straniere in regime di condivisione degli spazi con quelle nostrane. Ma i clienti spesso siamo noi...
Da nessuna parte esiste un paradiso ben distinto dall'inferno, ed è in malafede chiunque vi propone questo schemino da minorato mentale. 
Gli stranieri non sono né meglio né peggio di noi, sono come noi, a livello di persone.
Tra loro ci trovi i buoni, i cattivi, i coglioni, gli stronzi, i criminali, gli onesti, i problematici, i simpatici, gli antipatici.
Ma per favore, smettiamola di vedere un noi e un loro... e guardiamo alle singole persone ogni volta che le incontriamo valutandole non per come sono vestite, diversamente da noi, ma per come potrebbero essere dentro.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo solo perché la discussione con Tebe è chiusa.
> Sbava altrove, grazie.


Utilizza termini da persona civile. "Sbava altrove" puoi dirlo al tuo cane, o al maschio di turno tra le cosce di tua moglie, ma non si addice ad una discussione.


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Oh Vinc magari questa, con tutta la stima, potevi pure risparmiarla e  come vedi non quoto nemmeno magari sarebbe il caso di ... che dici?


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Oh Vinc magari questa, con tutta la stima, potevi pure risparmiarla e  come vedi non quoto nemmeno magari sarebbe il caso di ... che dici?


invece Danny si può permettere di scrivere certe cose?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Questo thread ha preso una piega triste, ma prima che montino pregiudizi su di me anche devo confutare quello che scrivete prendendo a pretesto il mio intervento che aveva tutta un'altra logica, che è stata equivocata portando a una sgradevole litigata che tra l'altro ci ha allontanati dall'argomento per cui questo thread era stato aperto, che vi invito a riportare in auge piuttosto che andare oltremodo OT, questo per rispetto di chi questo thread ha aperto.
> Io vivo in una zona ad alta densità di stranieri e con una discreta storica presenza mafiosa.
> La zona è comunque tranquilla, sostanzialmente gli stranieri sono persone che lavorano e non poco, e spesso tornano a casa tardi, quindi può dirsi un dormitorio.
> Non è così ovunque. La presenza mafiosa nelle grandi città dà la possibilità a molti stranieri di accedere a fonti di reddito criminose. I piccoli spacciatori sono africani/nordafricani, quelli medi dell'est europeo. Quelli grandi... italiani.
> ...


nessun pregiudizio, ho scritto sembra...nel senso che secondo me il razzismo al contrario è un fenomeno che ho notato
poi da noi (alta popolazione straniera, più del 12%), i più razzisti sono i vecchi, secondo me, che infatti dicono chiaramente di esserlo, MA il loro vicino indiano è bravo, la badante ucraina è brava, i kebabbaro è bravo etc. etc....nel senso che sono razzisti in generale ma non nel particolare:singleeye:, il che non ha nessun senso, secondo me


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> nessun pregiudizio, ho scritto sembra...nel senso che secondo me il razzismo al contrario è un fenomeno che ho notato
> poi da noi (alta popolazione straniera, più del 12%), i più razzisti sono i vecchi, secondo me, che infatti dicono chiaramente di esserlo, MA il loro vicino indiano è bravo, la badante ucraina è brava, i kebabbaro è bravo etc. etc....nel senso che sono razzisti in generale ma non nel particolare:singleeye:, il che non ha nessun senso, secondo me


non ha senso infatti.. nel momento stesso in cui dici "io non sono razzista, MA" lo sei, già per quel ma..


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> nessun pregiudizio, ho scritto sembra...nel senso che secondo me i*l razzismo al contrario è un fenomeno che ho notato*
> poi da noi (alta popolazione straniera, più del 12%), i più razzisti sono i vecchi, secondo me, che infatti dicono chiaramente di esserlo, MA il loro vicino indiano è bravo, la badante ucraina è brava, i kebabbaro è bravo etc. etc....nel senso c*he sono razzisti in generale ma non nel particolare:singleeye:, il che non ha nessun senso, secondo me*


:up:
Verissimo per tutti e due i neretti.
Ognuno di noi poi cerca di categorizzare quello che non conosce né capisce, probabilmente.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Tebe non mi hai capito,ma e'colpa mia....pensa che ho litigato con nuova amica per lo stesso,motivo.Io tendo ad essere sintetico,dando per scontato che il mio interlocutore sappia cose che non gli ho mai detto.
> 
> Detto di questo *non sono razzista*,anzi tutt'altro,*pero*'sono stufo di  vedere immigrati clandestini che pretendono la luna.Ho saputo cose assurde,fonte Forze dell'Ordine,mi dicono che chiedono solo hotel a 4 stelle,wifi,campo di calcio..etc etc...e guarda che non scherzo.


sai qual è l'unico però? che tu hai avuto il culo di nascere dalla parte "giusta" del mare.

perché di questo si tratta, fortuna.

punto.

fine della discussione.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sai qual è l'unico però? che tu hai avuto il culo di nascere dalla parte "giusta" del mare.
> 
> perché di questo si tratta, fortuna.
> 
> ...



:umile:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> nessun pregiudizio, ho scritto sembra...nel senso che secondo me il razzismo al contrario è un fenomeno che ho notato
> poi da noi (alta popolazione straniera, più del 12%), i più razzisti sono i vecchi, secondo me, *che infatti dicono chiaramente di esserlo, MA il loro vicino indiano è bravo, la badante ucraina è brava, i kebabbaro è bravo etc. etc....nel senso che sono razzisti in generale ma non nel particolar*e:singleeye:, il che non ha nessun senso, secondo me


 hai ragione.
se andiamo a vedere un razzismo che ha di base l'ignoranza ma che quando si confronta sparisce.migliore di certe aperture mentali sulla carta ma che forse nella pratica si rivelano ipocriti


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> nessun pregiudizio, ho scritto sembra...nel senso che secondo me il razzismo al contrario è un fenomeno che ho notato
> poi da noi (alta popolazione straniera, più del 12%), i più razzisti sono i vecchi, secondo me, che infatti dicono chiaramente di esserlo, MA il loro vicino indiano è bravo, la badante ucraina è brava, i kebabbaro è bravo etc. etc....nel senso che sono razzisti in generale ma non nel particolare:singleeye:, il che non ha nessun senso, secondo me



Ciao

dove vivo la percentuale è del 29%. 
Questa forma di razzismo c'è pure qui. Credo, che sia proprio ignoranza. 
Mi cadono le braccia quando mi dicono, che però io sono diversa rispetto ai miei paesi di provenienza. 


sienne


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ha senso infatti.. nel momento stesso in cui dici "io non sono razzista, MA" lo sei, già per quel ma..


no, dicevo che i vecchi da noi dicono chiaramente di essere razzisti, da noi per es. nessuno dei vecchi dice uomo di colore, ma negar, in dialetto
però poi subito dopo fanno distinzioni, prendendo come esempio le persone straniere che hanno conosciuto
non ti è mai capitato di sentire questi discorsi? da me è la norma, avanti savoia


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> invece Danny si può permettere di scrivere certe cose?


Simy non è che si può sempre andare di accetta se dall'altra parte si usa la clava ... ci possono essere incomprensioni, malintesi, tensioni magari per precedenti discussioni o leggere "epiche gesta" di qualcuno che ad un certo punto diventano intollerabili per come ci si sente al momento ... un momento magari di forte disagio. 
No nessuno può permettersi ma sarebbe più giusto scrivere nessuno dovrebbe permettersi ... a volte le dita partono ma mi è stato insegnato che chi ha, al momento, più buon senso lo deve usare ... è un modo anche di rispettare il dolore dell'altro ed è una carineria che magari in tempi e con modalità diverse ti sarà restituita ... il teatrino del chi la spara più grossa in un crescendo infinito francamente mi tedia e non lo trovo produttivo ...

Per tornare a noi quando è che ci si vede?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

*Quoto free*

Anche qui in UK c'e' razzismo, un po piu standard se vogliamo, vecchio stampo bainchi vs neri.
Immigration-wise invece noi italiani siamo molto mal visti e mal reputati, e nella mia compagnia per es. sono tutti inglesi e io sono l unica straniera. di noi non parlano bene e non apprezzano nemmeno la nostra cucina piu di tanto anzo la stravolgono, eppure io sono la piu simpatica, la piu carismatica, la piu entusiasta, la piu brava a lavoro...la loro preferita, e il ristorante con il cameriere gentilissimo italiano super allegro, e il tipo sull aereo italiano iperagitato e po folle che pero ha intrattenuto tutti durante il volo, e la baby sitter italiana che e' super dolce materna, coccolosa, divertente, creativa e i figli ci stanno benissimo....eppero' gli italiani...che razza


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Simy non è che si può sempre andare di accetta se dall'altra parte si usa la clava ... ci possono essere incomprensioni, malintesi, tensioni magari per precedenti discussioni o leggere "epiche gesta" di qualcuno che ad un certo punto diventano intollerabili per come ci si sente al momento ... un momento magari di forte disagio.
> No nessuno può permettersi ma sarebbe più giusto scrivere nessuno dovrebbe permettersi ... a volte le dita partono ma mi è stato insegnato che chi ha, al momento, più buon senso lo deve usare ... è un modo anche di rispettare il dolore dell'altro ed è una carineria che magari in tempi e con modalità diverse ti sarà restituita ... il teatrino del chi la spara più grossa in un crescendo infinito francamente mi tedia e non lo trovo produttivo ...
> 
> Per tornare a noi quando è che ci si vede?



io la penso come te. per carità... ma non riesco a "condannare" chi risponde ad una provocazione (anche se in maniera pesante)
scrivere "sbava altrove" fa passare Vinc come uno che sta qui a broccolare e sbavare dietro le utenti del forum... e non è giusto offendere in questo modo. 



tornando a noi: quando vuoi


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> se andiamo a vedere un razzismo che ha di base l'ignoranza ma che quando si confronta sparisce.migliore di certe aperture mentali sulla carta ma che forse nella pratica si rivelano ipocriti



ma perchè i vecchi spesso vivono in quartieri "misti", e i giovani sono abituati agli stranieri grazie alla scuola
invece i radical chic, solitamente razzisti al contrario, se hanno sotto casa un kebab cambiano casa e vanno pure a protestare dal sindaco


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, dicevo che i vecchi da noi dicono chiaramente di essere razzisti, da noi per es. nessuno dei vecchi dice uomo di colore, ma negar, in dialetto
> però poi subito dopo fanno distinzioni, prendendo come esempio le persone straniere che hanno conosciuto
> non ti è mai capitato di sentire questi discorsi? da me è la norma, avanti savoia


ah ok scusa avevo capito il contrario.. da me invece ci si proclama NON razzisti, perché va di moda il finto radical chic per cui "siamo tutti progressisti yeah". solo che poi si aggiunge sempre il "ma"

"no guarda io non sono razzista, MA gli zingheri , i rom, certo però che puzzano sull'autobus, mamma mia siamo invasi, mio figlio in classe si è trovato un bambino romeno , mamma mia signora mia dove andremo a finire"
:condom:


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dove vivo la percentuale è del 29%.
> *Questa forma di razzismo c'è pure qui. Credo, che sia proprio ignoranza. *
> ...


Credo che sia diffuso un po' ovunque, senza grandi distinzioni geografiche... poi la parola "razzismo" è spesso usata a sproposito. Sono convinto che poche persone siano davvero razziste, nel senso di credere alla superiorità biologica di una determinata razza sulle altre.


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la penso come te. per carità... ma non riesco a "condannare" chi risponde ad una provocazione (anche se in maniera pesante)
> scrivere "sbava altrove" fa passare Vinc come uno che sta qui a broccolare e sbavare dietro le utenti del forum... e non è giusto offendere in questo modo.
> 
> 
> ...


Bon avvisa di la che la scelta è stata fatta ... casting concluso 
Prima però devo avvisare Eratò ... anche se ultimamente non mi si fila di pezza


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dove vivo la percentuale è del 29%.
> Questa forma di razzismo c'è pure qui. Credo, che sia proprio ignoranza.
> ...



ma anche mia sorella, prima viveva a Zurigo, ha fatto fatica a farsi affittare una casa, gli italiani erano tra gli ultimi papabili come inquilini
anche quando viveva in Germania, a Koln, stessa cosa


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Ieri Mattia è andato all exo con suo padre, è arrivato a casa e tutto felice mi ha detto.
-Goghi, ma lo sai che ci sono  le cavallette al cioccolato da mangiare? E anche i ragni? E tutte robe così nei padiglioni orientali?-
Io -:inlove:-
Lui - Non vedo l ora di andare con te!-
Io - Ma tanto tu non le mangi-
Lui -giuro che le assaggio.! Insomma...tu le hai mangiate, non sei morta e hai pure fatto scorpacciata quella volta...ti eri portata via pure il cartoccio da passeggio...-

E Vi postero anche le foto!
Pancino mio fatti capanna!
Slurp


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bon avvisa di la che la scelta è stata fatta ... *casting concluso*
> Prima però devo avvisare Eratò ... anche se ultimamente non mi si fila di pezza


seeee ciao. 
finchè non vedo non credo. 
qui siete tutti chiacchiere


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

#POST MUTO


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma anche mia sorella, prima viveva a Zurigo, ha fatto fatica a farsi affittare una casa,* gli italiani erano tra gli ultimi papabili come inquilini*
> anche quando viveva in Germania, a Koln, stessa cosa


Evidentemente nella loro testa siamo meno affidabili di altri. Giusto o sbagliato che sia. Non penso che ci vedano inferiori a loro come etnia.


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> seeee ciao.
> finchè non vedo non credo.
> qui siete tutti chiacchiere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri Mattia è andato all exo con suo padre, è arrivato a casa e tutto felice mi ha detto.
> -Goghi, ma lo sai che ci sono  le cavallette al cioccolato da mangiare? E anche i ragni? E tutte robe così nei padiglioni orientali?-
> Io -:inlove:-
> Lui - Non vedo l ora di andare con te!-
> ...


Mamma mia, non credo riuscirei a mangiare cavallette e ragni al cioccolato :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Simy non è che si può sempre andare di accetta se dall'altra parte si usa la clava ... ci possono essere incomprensioni, malintesi, tensioni magari per precedenti discussioni o leggere "epiche gesta" di qualcuno che ad un certo punto diventano intollerabili per come ci si sente al momento ... un momento magari di forte disagio.
> No nessuno può permettersi ma sarebbe più giusto scrivere nessuno dovrebbe permettersi ... a volte le dita partono ma mi è stato insegnato che chi ha, al momento, più buon senso lo deve usare ... è un modo anche di rispettare il dolore dell'altro ed è una carineria che magari in tempi e con modalità diverse ti sarà restituita ... il teatrino del chi la spara più grossa in un crescendo infinito francamente mi tedia e non lo trovo produttivo ...
> 
> Per tornare a noi quando è che ci si vede?


E sti cazzi del produttivo. Sti cazzi del dolore (?). Che dolore? Danny soffre? E di chi è la colpa? Mia? Dvi mio cugino Vincenzo? Di Tebe? Di chi? Oh?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok scusa avevo capito il contrario.. da me invece ci si proclama NON razzisti, perché *va di moda il finto radical chic per cui "siamo tutti progressisti yeah"*. solo che poi si aggiunge sempre il "ma"
> 
> "no guarda io non sono razzista, MA gli zingheri , i rom, certo però che puzzano sull'autobus, mamma mia siamo invasi, mio figlio in classe si è trovato un bambino romeno , mamma mia signora mia dove andremo a finire"
> :condom:



ecco infatti

per quanto riguarda gli zingari, credo che dia fastidio la sensazione di disuguaglianza dei trattamenti, a scapito della comunità (e delle tasse che paghiamo)
per dire, se io adesso piazzo una roulotte in un prato, entro mezzogiorno arriva la asl e i vigili e mi mandano via appioppandomi anche un bel multone, se io non pago la luce di casa mia, me la tagliano, se io distruggo un bagno pubblico, mi chiedono i danni...
e lo sai che intorno a milano ci sono le VILLE abusive degli zingari?
prova tu a mettere due mattoni in un prato:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia, non credo riuscirei a mangiare cavallette e ragni al cioccolato :singleeye:


Fossi in te controllerei bene dentro al prossimo bacio che mangi tanto prima o poi vuoi che alla nestle non venga la brillante idea ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Evidentemente nella loro testa siamo meno affidabili di altri. Giusto o sbagliato che sia. Non penso che ci vedano inferiori a loro come etnia.



infatti dicono che gli italiani non sono affidabili, MA poi fanno le solite eccezioni: mia sorella è brava etc. ... esattamente come succede qua


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti
> 
> per quanto riguarda gli zingari, credo che dia fastidio la sensazione di disuguaglianza dei trattamenti, a scapito della comunità (e delle tasse che paghiamo)
> per dire, se io adesso piazzo una roulotte in un prato, entro mezzogiorno arriva la asl e i vigili e mi mandano via appioppandomi anche un bel multone, se io non pago la luce di casa mia, me la tagliano, se io distruggo un bagno pubblico, mi chiedono i danni...
> ...


ma infatti quello verso gli zincheri  non e' razzismo.
e' la realta delle cose. sono parassiti e a me fanno anche schifo


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> razzisti come te ... o la testa invasa da un allarmismo mediatico,
> che cozza con la realtà rispetto al resto d'Europa.
> ...



Facile parlare per chi NON fa parte della comunità europea eh?
Gli Svizzeri sono i più antistranieri che io abbia MAI conosciuto.

Vorria vedere io i barconi in Svizzera....

Vorria proprio vedere...eheheheeheh


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri Mattia è andato all exo con suo padre, è arrivato a casa e tutto felice mi ha detto.
> -Goghi, ma lo sai che ci sono  le cavallette al cioccolato da mangiare? E anche i ragni? E tutte robe così nei padiglioni orientali?-
> Io -:inlove:-
> Lui - Non vedo l ora di andare con te!-
> ...





Goghi...    
Il prossimo passo sarà Goghina :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia, non credo riuscirei a mangiare cavallette e ragni al cioccolato :singleeye:


Mangiare mi piace così tanto chenassaggio davvero tutto e quando vado fuori Italia mangio solo ed esclusivamente roba del posto.
Sono troppo una curiosa alimentare.
L unico momento di terrore avuto è stato con i proprietari di un ristorante cinese in Sicilia, quando ci abitavo per lavoro.
Dopo mesi di amicizia una sera arrivarono e mi misero nel piatto quello che mi sembrava un uovo sodo, dicendo che era l uovo dell amicizia, tenuto li anni e solo per le persone speciali.
Guardai l uovo.
Anni?
Mi spiegarono che era stato tenuto nella calce per almeno 10 anni, e che l etnia del suo popolo offriva questo uovo solo alle persone che secondo loro meritavano.
Io terrorizzata. E non potevo rifiutare.
Tolsero il guscio da questo uovo tenuto vent'anni sotto calce e mi chiesi perché a me.
L uovo era nero pece.
Con un coltellino lo tagliarono a metà e il rosso era una cosa gelatinosa marrone, che mi porsero con mille gentilezze.
Ero veramente in crisi.
Ma...mi feci forza e presi la mia metà dmangiaie lo mangiai




Da quel momento giuria a me stessa, che se qualche fottuto muso giallo, verde o bianco mi avesse di nuovo proposto l uovo dell amicizia lo avrei preso a testate fino a lasciarlo in terra in una pozza di sangue.

Il momento più brutto della mia vita alimentare.
Davvero è indescrivibile il gusto.
Minchia. Al solo pensiero mi è aumentata la salivazione.





Ora vomito addosso ad un orientale.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Nei racconti sembra sempre che mattia abbia dagli otto ai dodici anni


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma anche mia sorella, prima viveva a Zurigo, ha fatto fatica a farsi affittare una casa, gli italiani erano tra gli ultimi papabili come inquilini
> anche quando viveva in Germania, a Koln, stessa cosa



Ciao


lo so che è così. Il mio ex lavorava anni fa nel settore dell'immobiliare. Non sembra vero, ma le statistiche parlano che i costi di rinnovamento, risanamento ecc. sono molto più alti tra gli affittatari stranieri che tra gli svizzeri. E ci sono anche più casini, del tipo furti, polemiche per come usare aree riservate a tutti. Nel mentre, almeno nella mia zona, gli italiani, spagnoli, portoghesi ... sono molto ben accetti. Non fanno testo per quanto riguarda la problematica degli stranieri. Ma ci sono voluti più generazioni per avvicinarsi. Da ambo le parti. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> *infatti dicono che gli italiani non sono affidabili*, MA poi fanno le solite eccezioni: mia sorella è brava etc. ... esattamente come succede qua


dagli torto


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma infatti quello verso gli zincheri  non e' razzismo.
> e' la realta delle cose. sono parassiti e a me fanno anche schifo



boh dipende...ci sono i giostrai per es., che lavorano

ma ci sono anche gli zingari supertruffatori che fanno truffe milionarie, di solito con gli immobili, molto "bravi" nel loro genere 
devi vederli, hanno ville in svizzera e supercar, invece la gente si immagina sempre e solo il piccolo furto con destrezza


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facile parlare per chi NON fa parte della comunità europea eh?
> Gli Svizzeri sono i più antistranieri che io abbia MAI conosciuto.
> 
> Vorria vedere io i barconi in Svizzera....
> ...



Ciao

vatti a vedere le statistiche, prima di dare aria alla tua bocca ... 
Ma prendi quella in qui la Svizzera è inclusa (spesso non è riportata perché non fa parte dell'EU)
e vedrai che stiamo in cima, mentre l'Italia fa il fanalino ... ignorante!
La popolazione svizzera stessa è composta da quattro gruppi linguistici differenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Goghi...
> Il prossimo passo sarà Goghina :sonar:


...è già arrivato a goghina....


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi del produttivo. Sti cazzi del dolore (?). Che dolore? Danny soffre? E di chi è la colpa? Mia? Dvi mio cugino Vincenzo? Di Tebe? Di chi? Oh?


Oh JB ma in tutta onestà secondo te il fatto che lo sclero abbia interessato Danny, che a mio avviso è stato colpito dalla medesima "sindrome" che ho letto in diversi utenti post realizzazione del tradimento tipo palladio, giorgio, me, feather e altri consistente in atteggiamenti verbali aggressivi che stonano con l'idea che hanno dato all'inizio magari più vera (ma questo non è dato sapere), e Tebe non ti dice nulla? O forse Danny ha proiettato su Tebe il suo risentimento verso la moglie per ciò che ha letto di Tebe ... certo avrebbe potuto farlo con altre ma Tebe gli ha dato una sponda con la storia di mattia che sclera per la monnezza ... lo avrai letto pure tu diverso Danny come fosse stato in stand by per troppo tempo. Scrivo come al solito cazzate?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dagli torto



grrrrrrrr


in effetti sempre a mia sorella, quando voleva risposarsi agli antipodi e ha consegnato il divorzio svizzero con il primo marito (italiano anche lui), le autorità le hanno detto che tali documenti erano stranissimi e hanno voluto approfondire...una coppia italiana che ha divorziato in svizzera?? dai, torna con qualcosa di meno farlocco


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mangiare mi piace così tanto chenassaggio davvero tutto e quando vado fuori Italia mangio solo ed esclusivamente roba del posto.
> Sono troppo una curiosa alimentare.
> L unico momento di terrore avuto è stato con i proprietari di un ristorante cinese in Sicilia, quando ci abitavo per lavoro.
> Dopo mesi di amicizia una sera arrivarono e mi misero nel piatto quello che mi sembrava un uovo sodo, dicendo che era l uovo dell amicizia, tenuto li anni e solo per le persone speciali.
> ...



La storia dell'uovo centenario l'avevo già sentita...


Ma mi viene in mente un libro del mio adorato Terry Pratchett... il capitano Vimes si trova in una tenda di nomadi guerrieri del Klatch -ambiente simile all'Arabia, siamo su Mondo Disco, non sulla Terra- e gli offrono (mannaggia alla mia memoria) delicatezze tipo testicoli di cammello.
Il comandante Vimes guarda il suo piatto e commenta... "ora, questo è il gioco "vediamo che schifezze è in grado di ingoiare effendi con la scusa del rispetto delle tradizioni altrui?""

Nel libro lo era.

Mi ha fatto ghignare 

Ciao Goghina :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Fossi in te controllerei bene dentro al prossimo bacio che mangi tanto prima o poi vuoi che alla nestle non venga la brillante idea ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bbbrrrrr :singleeye: è un buon metodo per farmi desistere a mangiare i baci :mexican: in realtà sono una che sperimenta molto in fatto di cibo e ci sta che quando ero a Bali abbia pure mangiato qualche insetto ( chissà ) ma se so di dover mangiare insetti :unhappy: proprio no :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La storia dell'uovo centenario l'avevo già sentita...
> 
> 
> Ma mi viene in mente un libro del mio adorato Terry Pratchett... il capitano Vimes si trova in una tenda di nomadi guerrieri del Klatch -ambiente simile all'Arabia, siamo su Mondo Disco, non sulla Terra- e gli offrono (mannaggia alla mia memoria) delicatezze tipo testicoli di cammello.
> ...


Beh, ma i testicoli di cammello devono essere boni.
Quelli di toro sono super boni, quando li trovo li compro e faccio sempre impanati.
Slurp al cubo!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

esco da questa discussione... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
schifo al cubo


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Nei racconti sembra sempre che mattia abbia dagli otto ai dodici anni


Perché, ti sembra che io abbia quasi mezzo secolo?
Chi si assomiglia si piglia.
Io me ne sento 16.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mangiare mi piace così tanto chenassaggio davvero tutto e quando vado fuori Italia mangio solo ed esclusivamente roba del posto.
> Sono troppo una curiosa alimentare.
> L unico momento di terrore avuto è stato con i proprietari di un ristorante cinese in Sicilia, quando ci abitavo per lavoro.
> Dopo mesi di amicizia una sera arrivarono e mi misero nel piatto quello che mi sembrava un uovo sodo, dicendo che era l uovo dell amicizia, tenuto li anni e solo per le persone speciali.
> ...


anche io se vado all'estero mangio assolutamente la cucina autoctona ed infatti non sono mica certa di non aver mai mangiato un insetto  Però se è successo ne ero inconsapevole e bon ... Ok. la mia ritrosia nel mangiare un insetto è proprio mentale, non li amo particolarmente e tanto meno mi vien voglia di mangiarne  poi magari quando andrò all'expo mi ricredo :singleeye:Naaahhhhh :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh, ma i testicoli di cammello devono essere boni.
> Quelli di toro sono super boni, quando li trovo li compro e faccio sempre impanati.
> Slurp al cubo!



Ieri discussione con Fra sulla cucina dell'antica Roma.

Non mi voleva credere a proposito del garum, l'amata salsa a base di pesce marcio.

Stiamo discutendo se provare a rifarla in casa


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti *cazzi* del produttivo. Sti *cazzi* del dolore (?). Che dolore? Danny soffre? E di chi è la colpa? Mia? Dvi mio cugino Vincenzo? Di Tebe? Di chi? Oh?



JB: non sto soffrendo. 
Nulla nella vita è irrecuperabile se non l'idiozia e la morte o la perdita dei capelli.
Si va avanti, continuo la mia vita come tutti, come fai anche tu, cercando i miei spazi di serenità.
Per esempio qui, su questo forum ho trovato un mio piccolo spazio virtuale e anche persone molto in gamba con cui ho avuto degli scambi preziosi. Non nego che il forum mi ha dato e parecchio in un certo periodo della mia vita. 
A me dispiace e te lo dico che con te a differenza di altri non siamo mai andati oltre l'invettiva e l'insulto da tastiera.
Credo di avertelo detto parecchie volte che ti reputo comunque intelligente e ti ho dato anche qualche verde.
Ma il linguaggio è importante. Quando in un forum si usano spesso termini offensivi tipo coglione idiota etc si introduce un diverso livello di comunicazione, un po'  come in un ambiente rumoroso dove tutti gradualmente alzano il proprio tono di voce per farsi sentire.
Tu quando se arrivato su questo forum non scrivevi così: il tono di voce l'hai alzato dopo ed ora continui a farlo spesso. 
Non puoi pensare che gli altri non si adeguino e facciano altrettanto, vuoi per autodifesa, vuoi perché come ha giustamente detto Zanna, non si può usare sempre l'accetta se gli altri usano la clava.
Siamo su un forum dove approdano, o dovrebbero approdare visto che ultimamente ci sono tanti fake, persone che vivono momenti bui della loro storia affettiva. Ora, rileggi quello che ho quotato e dimmi se la tua risposta ha un senso in tale contesto.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Oh JB ma in tutta onestà secondo te il fatto che lo sclero abbia interessato Danny, che a mio avviso è stato colpito dalla medesima "sindrome" che ho letto in diversi utenti post realizzazione del tradimento tipo palladio, giorgio, me, feather e altri consistente in atteggiamenti verbali aggressivi che stonano con l'idea che hanno dato all'inizio magari più vera (ma questo non è dato sapere), e Tebe non ti dice nulla? O forse Danny ha proiettato su Tebe il suo risentimento verso la moglie per ciò che ha letto di Tebe ... certo avrebbe potuto farlo con altre ma Tebe gli ha dato una sponda con la storia di mattia che sclera per la monnezza ... lo avrai letto pure tu diverso Danny come fosse stato in stand by per troppo tempo. *Scrivo come al solito cazzate?*



No.
E credo la cosa possa essere anche reciproca (per Tebe intendo).
E' una lettura interessante, tenendo conto che ognuno di noi è sempre un po' più complesso di quel che appare generalmente ad una prima lettura.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche io se vado all'estero mangio assolutamente la cucina autoctona ed infatti non sono mica certa di non aver mai mangiato un insetto  Però se è successo ne ero inconsapevole e bon ... Ok. la mia ritrosia nel mangiare un insetto è proprio mentale, non li amo particolarmente e tanto meno mi vien voglia di mangiarne  poi magari quando andrò all'expo mi ricredo :singleeye:Naaahhhhh :carneval:


a Bali anche offrono gli insetti? come in Thailandia? panati


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> grrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> in effetti sempre a mia sorella, quando voleva risposarsi agli antipodi e ha consegnato il divorzio svizzero con il primo marito (italiano anche lui), le autorità le hanno detto che tali documenti erano stranissimi e hanno voluto approfondire...una coppia italiana che ha divorziato in svizzera?? *dai, torna con qualcosa di meno farlocco*


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Oh JB ma in tutta onestà secondo te il fatto che lo sclero abbia interessato Danny, che a mio avviso è stato colpito dalla medesima "sindrome" che ho letto in diversi utenti post realizzazione del tradimento tipo palladio, giorgio, me, feather e altri consistente in atteggiamenti verbali aggressivi che stonano con l'idea che hanno dato all'inizio magari più vera (ma questo non è dato sapere), e Tebe non ti dice nulla? O forse Danny ha proiettato su Tebe il suo risentimento verso la moglie per ciò che ha letto di Tebe ... certo avrebbe potuto farlo con altre ma Tebe gli ha dato una sponda con la storia di mattia che sclera per la monnezza ... lo avrai letto pure tu diverso Danny come fosse stato in stand by per troppo tempo. *Scrivo come al solito cazzate*?


Chiaro. Non ha proiettato un cazzo di niente su Tebe, Danny è scemo. Non è che ci sia molto da discutere in merito, e te la faccio molto semplice. E' scemo non perchè non ragiona, ma perchè lo fa a cazzo di cane, traendo conclusioni errate a piedi di (s)ragionamenti lunghi, articolati e totalmente farlocchi, basati su assunti arbitrari che nella sua testa sono assoluti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a Bali anche offrono gli insetti? come in Thailandia? panati


In effetti non lo so, so solo che ho mangiato benissimo e intrugli stranissimi ma gustosissimi  Peraltro sono stata benissimo nessun disturbo gastrointestinale.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non lo so, so solo che ho mangiato benissimo e intrugli stranissimi ma gustosissimi  Peraltro sono stata benissimo nessun disturbo gastrointestinale.


io andrò in Malesia prossimamente.. chissà che mi tocca.. ma comunque anche io mi adatto tantissimo al cibo locale, mai cercato fast food o ristoranti italiani all'estero..


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io andrò in Malesia prossimamente.. chissà che mi tocca.. ma comunque anche io mi adatto tantissimo al cibo locale, mai cercato fast food o ristoranti italiani all'estero..


Nemmeno io anche perché immagino che il cibo italiano cucinato all'estero :singleeye: mi ricordo in Croazia ci invitarono a mangiare in un ristorante dove c'era ( secondo loro) un cuoco italiano che cucinava la pasta in vari modi, ricette italiane. Ne presi un assaggio per curiosità :unhappy: Na ciofeca .. o in Francia ospite di una famiglia francese si impuntarono a volermi preparare gli spaghetti alla puttanesca che dovetti assaggiare :singleeye: sono stata male tutta la notte :singleeye: Una brodaglia ( si perché il Sugo era un brodo indefinito dove galleggiavano olive e spezie varie ) allucinante


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Penso che se vivessi in Giappone potrei tranquillamente non avere mai la nostalgia del cibo italiano...

Oddio sto esagerando... ma comunque adoro il cibo giapponese... quello vero.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiaro. Non ha proiettato un cazzo di niente su Tebe, Danny è scemo. Non è che ci sia molto da discutere in merito, e te la faccio molto semplice. E' scemo *non perchè non ragiona, ma perchè lo fa a cazzo di cane, traendo conclusioni errate* a piedi di (s)ragionamenti lunghi, articolati e totalmente farlocchi, *basati su assunti arbitrari che nella sua testa sono assoluti.*



Esattamente come fai te. Lunghezza  a parte, che non ci riesci ad andare oltre le tre righe di post.
Sei inutile. Non scemo, inutile.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2015)

Mi si è  accesa la lampadina: l'etichetta era araba ....! Lo sgarro sta soltanto in questo. Non capite mai un cazzo.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io anche perché immagino che il cibo italiano cucinato all'estero :singleeye: mi ricordo in Croazia ci invitarono a mangiare in un ristorante dove c'era ( secondo loro) un cuoco italiano che cucinava la pasta in vari modi, ricette italiane. Ne presi un assaggio per curiosità :unhappy: Na ciofeca .. o in Francia ospite di una famiglia francese si impuntarono a volermi preparare gli spaghetti alla puttanesca che dovetti assaggiare :singleeye: sono stata male tutta la notte :singleeye: Una brodaglia ( si perché il Sugo era un brodo indefinito dove galleggiavano olive e spezie varie ) allucinante


ok a me è successo in Irlanda. Ero ospite di una famiglia per gli scambi culturali, sono stata lì 3 mesi. La prima sera la signora mamma di famiglia mi ha fatto trovare la pasta :unhappy: una montagna di roba collosa praticamente bianca con le polpette.. volevo morì :unhappy:
che poi non capirò mai come sia possibile che gli viene così male...


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che se vivessi in Giappone potrei tranquillamente non avere mai la nostalgia del cibo italiano...
> 
> Oddio sto esagerando... ma comunque adoro il cibo giapponese... quello vero.


pure io! pure io!!! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che sintetico direi che tendi ad essere scemo merda. La parte del _"ho saputo cose assurde, fonte Forze dell'Ordine blablabla" _mi ha steso.


Pensa che io non sono rimasta stupita.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2015)

O forse la signora era tirchia. L'etichetta ha avuto un costo, compreso nell'abito?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> JB: non sto soffrendo.
> Nulla nella vita è irrecuperabile se non l'idiozia e la morte o la perdita dei capelli.
> Si va avanti, continuo la mia vita come tutti, come fai anche tu, cercando i miei spazi di serenità.
> Per esempio qui, su questo forum ho trovato un mio piccolo spazio virtuale e anche persone molto in gamba con cui ho avuto degli scambi preziosi. Non nego che il forum mi ha dato e parecchio in un certo periodo della mia vita.
> ...


Quando sono arrivato io su questo forum qui c'era "gente" al cui confronto parevo un seminarista (etero però). Ma io non è che mi sono "adeguato" a loro. Io non mi ADEGUO. Casomai ti adegui TU. Qua mi hanno fatto la guerra per come scrivo (ma soprattutto per quello che sottintendo) praticamente da come ho messo piede dentro il forum. Ogni tanto quella matta di Minni tenta di rimettere su un processo nei miei confronti per schiamazzi, e qualche semplicione che gli va appresso lo trova quasi sempre. 
Lo so che non soffri. Ma anche se soffrissi non è che mi fregherebbe nulla. Vorrei che questo fosse chiaro. Io capisco (e molto) le situazioni di disagio, come no. Lo so che sono brutto e cattivo, ma in effetti per chi ha bisogno in genere ci sono. Ma TU, brutto coglione, TU sei la causa del tuo stesso male. E' quella la differenza tra trovarsi in una situazione difficile e trovarsi in una situazione difficile pensando d'essere pure svegli ed arguti. Tu trasudi supponenza ogni sacrosanta volta che metti mano alla tastiera. Sei ultra convinto ed ultra ortodosso in queste tesi da radicalchic della Milano sveglia tanto che te le sei portate a casa e le hai pure applicate a tua moglie la quale, ripeto, adesso per tutta risposta ti piscia in testa senza neanche tentare di farti credere che piove. Non capisci un cazzo ma sei convinto, lì dentro quel cazzo di cervello da evolutissimo esemplare di specie quale ti vedi, che il mondo debba girare così come le vedi tu. Così come lo capisci, così come vorresti. Un mondo perfetto, utopico. Poi ti scontri con la realtà, ed è la realtà ad ESSERE SBAGLIATA. Come la gente. La gente non ti somiglia, magari neanche un po'. Magari trovi lo stronzo, tipo me, che non vota PD, non è democratico, è guerrafondaio, carnivoro, violento, gli fanno schifo i nudisti della merda e col cazzo sempre in tiro. Però, dentro di te, sia che io sono come te. Nel profondo. Siamo essere umani, dopotutto, no? E INVECE NO, CAZZO. Non non siamo della stessa specie. Ma non solo io e te, tu ed in generale un sacco di gente. Però tu non è che ACCOGLI la diversità. Tu accogli la diversità che TI PIACE, è diverso. Quella equosolidale, nogloblal, radicalchicdenoantri, applicando il concetto non solo al colore delle persone, ma alla loro indole, all'animo. Tu sei un cazzone convinto d'essere giusto, sano e che la gente dovrebbe essere come te. Ecco perchè cerchi te stesso nell'altro e sei convinto che, di base, tutti siano come te. Ed ecco perchè non capisci un cazzo di niente. Nè di te, nè delle persone in genere. Anche di quelle che ti sono più vicine.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> onestamente anche, tuttavia non esiste (più) una cultura che ti obbliga a farti suora.


Neanche una religione che ti obbliga al velo. E' una scelta. Poi ovvio che per alcune ci sono condizionamenti culturali.
In Egitto dicono "è del Mansura" come noi diremmo è del paesino arretrato.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


>



ma il bello è stato che mio padre, uomo all'antica e tutto d'un pezzo, non ha colto il lato bizzarro della cosa e si è indignato parecchio per le basse insinuazioni rivolte dal governo straniero contro mia sorella!

ma dai babbo, non ti ci mettere pure tu, è solo burocrazia...
niente, non c'è stato verso di convincerlo a non dichiarare guerra
...anche alla svizzera, che di sicuro era colpa anche loro


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivato io su questo forum qui c'era "gente" al cui confronto parevo un seminarista (etero però). Ma io non è che mi sono "adeguato" a loro. Io non mi ADEGUO. Casomai ti adegui TU. Qua mi hanno fatto la guerra per come scrivo (ma soprattutto per quello che sottintendo) praticamente da come ho messo piede dentro il forum. Ogni tanto quella matta di Minni tenta di rimettere su un processo nei miei confronti per schiamazzi, e qualche semplicione che gli va appresso lo trova quasi sempre.
> Lo so che non soffri. Ma anche se soffrissi non è che mi fregherebbe nulla. Vorrei che questo fosse chiaro. Io capisco (e molto) le situazioni di disagio, come no. Lo so che sono brutto e cattivo, ma in effetti per chi ha bisogno in genere ci sono. Ma TU, brutto coglione, TU sei la causa del tuo stesso male. E' quella la differenza tra trovarsi in una situazione difficile e trovarsi in una situazione difficile pensando d'essere pure svegli ed arguti. Tu trasudi supponenza ogni sacrosanta volta che metti mano alla tastiera. Sei ultra convinto ed ultra ortodosso in queste tesi da radicalchic della Milano sveglia tanto che te le sei portate a casa e le hai pure applicate a tua moglie la quale, ripeto, adesso per tutta risposta ti piscia in testa senza neanche tentare di farti credere che piove. Non capisci un cazzo ma sei convinto, lì dentro quel cazzo di cervello da evolutissimo esemplare di specie quale ti vedi, che il mondo debba girare così come le vedi tu. Così come lo capisci, così come vorresti. Un mondo perfetto, utopico. Poi ti scontri con la realtà, ed è la realtà ad ESSERE SBAGLIATA. Come la gente. La gente non ti somiglia, magari neanche un po'. Magari trovi lo stronzo, tipo me,* che non vota PD, non è democratico, è guerrafondaio, carnivoro, violento, gli fanno schifo i nudisti della merda e col cazzo sempre in tiro.* Però, dentro di te, sia che io sono come te. Nel profondo. Siamo essere umani, dopotutto, no? E INVECE NO, CAZZO. Non non siamo della stessa specie. Ma non solo io e te, tu ed in generale un sacco di gente. Però tu non è che ACCOGLI la diversità. Tu accogli la diversità che TI PIACE, è diverso. Quella equosolidale, nogloblal, radicalchicdenoantri, applicando il concetto non solo al colore delle persone, ma alla loro indole, all'animo. Tu sei un cazzone convinto d'essere giusto, sano e che la gente dovrebbe essere come te. Ecco perchè cerchi te stesso nell'altro e sei convinto che, di base, tutti siano come te. Ed ecco perchè non capisci un cazzo di niente. Nè di te, nè delle persone in genere. Anche di quelle che ti sono più vicine.


Tranne l'ultima che hai detto, se fossi così voteresti PD


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> se andiamo a vedere un razzismo che ha di base l'ignoranza ma che quando si confronta sparisce.migliore di certe aperture mentali sulla carta ma che forse nella pratica si rivelano ipocriti


Sto cominciando a stufarmi di approvarti.
Per favore scrivi qualche minchiata!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tranne l'ultima che hai detto, se fossi così voteresti PD


Che partito di mentecatti. Una roba mai vista o quasi.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma il bello è stato che mio padre, uomo all'antica e tutto d'un pezzo, non ha colto il lato bizzarro della cosa e si è indignato parecchio per le basse insinuazioni rivolte dal governo straniero contro mia sorella!
> 
> ma dai babbo, non ti ci mettere pure tu, è solo burocrazia...
> niente, non c'è stato verso di convincerlo a non dichiarare guerra
> ...*anche alla svizzera, che di sicuro era colpa anche loro*


beh su quello aveva pienamente ragione... gli svizzeri hanno sempre torto, a prescindere


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Simy non è che si può sempre andare di accetta se dall'altra parte si usa la clava ... ci possono essere incomprensioni, malintesi, tensioni magari per precedenti discussioni o leggere "epiche gesta" di qualcuno che ad un certo punto diventano intollerabili per come ci si sente al momento ... un momento magari di forte disagio.
> No nessuno può permettersi ma sarebbe più giusto scrivere nessuno dovrebbe permettersi ... a volte le dita partono ma mi è stato insegnato che chi ha, al momento, più buon senso lo deve usare ... è un modo anche di rispettare il dolore dell'altro ed è una carineria che magari in tempi e con modalità diverse ti sarà restituita ... il teatrino del chi la spara più grossa in un crescendo infinito francamente mi tedia e non lo trovo produttivo ...
> 
> Per tornare a noi quando è che ci si vede?


Mi sto innamorando


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che partito di mentecatti. Una roba mai vista o quasi.


Condivido, anche se forse il quasi è di troppo.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh su quello aveva pienamente ragione... gli svizzeri hanno sempre torto, a prescindere



osti che razzista!

comunque quoto, anche solo per le banche!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Anche qui in UK c'e' razzismo, un po piu standard se vogliamo, vecchio stampo bainchi vs neri.
> Immigration-wise invece noi italiani siamo molto mal visti e mal reputati, e nella mia compagnia per es. sono tutti inglesi e io sono l unica straniera. di noi non parlano bene e non apprezzano nemmeno la nostra cucina piu di tanto anzo la stravolgono, eppure io sono la piu simpatica, la piu carismatica, la piu entusiasta, la piu brava a lavoro...la loro preferita, e il ristorante con il cameriere gentilissimo italiano super allegro, e il tipo sull aereo italiano iperagitato e po folle che pero ha intrattenuto tutti durante il volo, e la baby sitter italiana che e' super dolce materna, coccolosa, divertente, creativa e i figli ci stanno benissimo....eppero' gli italiani...che razza


Se lo subiamo, anche se facciamo parte delle eccezioni, cambiamo punto di vista.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> *osti che razzista*!
> 
> comunque quoto, anche solo per le banche!


è più forte di me


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che partito di mentecatti. Una roba mai vista o quasi.


Tu cosa voti?


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> E credo la cosa possa essere anche reciproca (per Tebe intendo).
> E' una lettura interessante, tenendo conto che ognuno di noi è sempre un po' più complesso di quel che appare generalmente ad una prima lettura.


Reciproca in che senso?


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sto innamorando


 sicura?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la penso come te. per carità... ma non riesco a "condannare" chi risponde ad una provocazione (anche se in maniera pesante)
> scrivere "sbava altrove" fa passare Vinc come uno che sta qui a broccolare e sbavare dietro le utenti del forum... e non è giusto offendere in questo modo.
> 
> 
> ...


E dai! E' un'offesa secondaria in risposa a un attacco che Danny ha ricevuto da diversi parti per aver espresso un'opinione (sbagliata nello specifico ma corretta in generale ed articolata) e eccedere capita a tutti.
Del resto gente che broccola qui ce n'è tanta e poi si offendono tutti se viene detto. Poi diciamo, ognuno fa come vuole. Ognuno farà come vuole ma a volte vengono sospetti che certe adesioni a punti di vista siano interessate. Escluso quando io amo Passante perché sono senza speranza :unhappy:.
Se dice di peggio JB glielo si lascia dire. Lo faccio pure io però accanirsi per una parola mi pare eccessivo. Nel contesto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> sicura?


No. Infatti "sono sul punto di" devo verificare


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Infatti "sono sul punto di" devo verificare


Cerchiobottista :incazzato::carneval:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Cerchiobottista :incazzato::carneval:



vedi che sei chiacchiere pure tu?


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dai! E' un'offesa secondaria in risposa a un attacco che Danny ha ricevuto da diversi parti per aver espresso un'opinione (sbagliata nello specifico ma corretta in generale ed articolata) e eccedere capita a tutti.
> Del resto gente che broccola qui ce n'è tanta e poi si offendono tutti se viene detto. Poi diciamo, ognuno fa come vuole. Ognuno farà come vuole ma a volte vengono sospetti che certe adesioni a punti di vista siano interessate. Escluso quando io amo Passante perché sono senza speranza :unhappy:.
> Se dice di peggio JB glielo si lascia dire. Lo faccio pure io però accanirsi per una parola mi pare eccessivo. Nel contesto.


ci sono secondo me che superano i limiti... e dire a qualcuno "sbava altrove" è una di queste... 
poi che anche Vinc c'è andato pesante nessuno lo nega


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono secondo me che superano i limiti... e dire a qualcuno "sbava altrove" è una di queste...
> poi che anche Vinc c'è andato pesante nessuno lo nega


Sei un coglione non è un complimento.
Io intervengo su diatribe tra utenti una volta all'anno proprio perché è difficile valutare.
Tebe s'è incazzata come una biscia (vipera? ) perché l'opinione di Danny implicava un suo razzismo ed è una cosa che la offende profondamente.
Dai esplicitamente del razzista a Lothar e ti ringrazia.


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi che sei chiacchiere pure tu?


Nu ... ha iniziato lei


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Nu ... ha iniziato lei


Vero


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Neanche una religione che ti obbliga al velo. E' una scelta. Poi ovvio che per alcune ci sono condizionamenti culturali.*
> In Egitto dicono "è del Mansura" come noi diremmo è del paesino arretrato.


infatti ho parlato di cultura.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sei un coglione non è un complimento*.
> Io intervengo su diatribe tra utenti una volta all'anno proprio perché è difficile valutare.
> Tebe s'è incazzata come una biscia (vipera? ) perché l'opinione di Danny implicava un suo razzismo ed è una cosa che la offende profondamente.
> Dai esplicitamente del razzista a Lothar e ti ringrazia.


no, ma sono su due piani diversi... secondo me..
poi si tratta di percezioni


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Nu ... ha iniziato lei


non è una giustificazione


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è una giustificazione


Come no? :angelo:


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivato io su questo forum qui c'era "gente" al cui confronto parevo un seminarista (etero però). Ma io non è che mi sono "adeguato" a loro. Io non mi ADEGUO. Casomai ti adegui TU. *Qua mi hanno fatto la guerra per come scrivo* (ma soprattutto per quello che sottintendo) praticamente d*a come ho messo piede dentro il forum*. Ogni tanto quella matta di Minni tenta di rimettere su un processo nei miei confronti per schiamazzi, e qualche semplicione che gli va appresso lo trova quasi sempre.
> Lo so che non soffri. Ma anche se soffrissi non è che mi fregherebbe nulla. Vorrei che questo fosse chiaro. Io capisco (e molto) le situazioni di disagio, come no. Lo so che sono brutto e cattivo, ma in effetti per chi ha bisogno in genere ci sono. Ma TU, brutto coglione, TU sei la causa del tuo stesso male. E' quella la differenza tra trovarsi in una situazione difficile e trovarsi in una situazione difficile pensando d'essere pure svegli ed arguti. Tu trasudi supponenza ogni sacrosanta volta che metti mano alla tastiera. Sei ultra convinto ed ultra ortodosso in queste tesi da *radicalchic della Milano *sveglia tanto che te le sei portate a casa e le hai pure applicate a *tua moglie la quale, ripeto, adesso per tutta risposta ti piscia in testa senza neanche tentare di farti credere che piove*. Non capisci un cazzo ma sei convinto, lì dentro quel cazzo di cervello da evolutissimo esemplare di specie quale ti vedi, che il mondo debba girare così come le vedi tu. Così come lo capisci, così come vorresti. Un mondo perfetto, utopico. Poi ti scontri con la realtà, ed è la realtà ad ESSERE SBAGLIATA. Come la gente. La gente non ti somiglia, magari neanche un po'. Magari *trovi lo stronzo, tipo me, che non vota PD, non è democratico, è guerrafondaio, carnivoro, violento,* gli fanno schifo i nudisti della merda e col cazzo sempre in tiro. Però, dentro di te, sia che io sono come te. Nel profondo. Siamo essere umani, dopotutto, no? E INVECE NO, CAZZO. Non non siamo della stessa specie. Ma non solo io e te, tu ed in generale un sacco di gente. Però tu non è che ACCOGLI la diversità. Tu accogli la diversità che TI PIACE, è diverso. *Quella equosolidale, nogloblal, radicalchicdenoantri, *applicando il concetto non solo al colore delle persone, ma alla loro indole, all'animo. Tu sei un cazzone convinto d'essere giusto, sano e che la gente dovrebbe essere come te. E*cco perchè cerchi te stesso nell'altro e sei convinto che, di base, tutti siano come te.* Ed ecco perchè non capisci un cazzo di niente. Nè di te, nè delle persone in genere. Anche di quelle che ti sono più vicine.



Ti ringrazio di avermi dedicato un post così lungo.
JB: tu non hai capito un cazzo di me, ma proprio niente.
Tu come persona non mi piaci, sei pieno di pregiudizi, mi hai incasellato in un cliché pretendendo di conoscere me e addirittura la mia famiglia. In questo sei presuntuoso.
Ricordo che in un post mi avevi descritto con la giacca sulla spalla.... cazzo! Io porto il chiodo... 
A te ti vedo invece pelato, con i rayban a specchio e lo sguardo volutamente truce. E' un pregiudizio? 
Primo: non voto PD. Non sono un radicalchic della Milano, ma vengo dalla zona che a Milano chiamano bronx.
Non accolgo la diversità, le accetto e quando necessario le tollero. Ho imparato a farlo se no mi beccavo mazzate. No, nn le tue che sono cazzate, ma cose ben peggiori. Da noi sparavano. O ti incendiavano la casa. 

Non cerco me stesso negli altri. 
Ho frequentato fascisti, comunisti, anarchici, mafiosi, puttane e puttanieri, chiunque mi sia trovato sulla strada rimanendo me stesso senza farmi partigiano di alcuna categoria. Perché nn me ne frega un cazzo di appartenere a un gruppo che sia uguale a me, o di rendermi uguale a qualcun altro per appartenervi.
Ora se hai finito di rompermi il cazzo pretendendo che io sia il bersaglio dei tuoi antagonismi mi fai solo piacere.
Non vedo perché data la tua pessima opinione nei miei confronti debba perdere tempo a rompermi i coglioni puntualmente. Fatti i cazzi tuoi, detto esplicitamente, e non incrociamoci più. Grazie.


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di avermi dedicato un post così lungo.
> JB: tu non hai capito un cazzo di me, ma proprio niente.
> Tu come persona non mi piaci, sei pieno di pregiudizi, mi hai incasellato in un cliché pretendendo di conoscere me e addirittura la mia famiglia. In questo sei presuntuoso.
> Ricordo che in un post mi avevi descritto con la giacca sulla spalla.... cazzo! Io porto il chiodo...
> ...



Ma davvero???


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sai qual è l'unico però? che tu hai avuto il culo di nascere dalla parte "giusta" del mare.
> 
> perché di questo si tratta, fortuna.
> 
> ...


fortuna sua, sfortuna nostra che ci sia un italiano come lui. O come il conte.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma davvero???



Homer si scrive: "ma davero"


----------



## Ecate (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quelli sono i francescani e ci sono i motivi per cui lo fanno appunto.


I motivi ci sono sempre. L'importante è che siano buoni per l'individuo che vi si adegua.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ma sono su due piani diversi... secondo me..
> poi si tratta di percezioni



Visto dalla mia percezione è più un piano di solidarietà con chi ci è più vicino, simpatico, o conosciamo meglio.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma davvero???



Dici che mi son fatto un'idea sbagliata?
Anch'io ho i miei pregiudizi...


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dai! E' un'offesa secondaria in risposa a un attacco che Danny ha ricevuto da diversi parti per aver espresso un'opinione (sbagliata nello specifico ma corretta in generale ed articolata) e eccedere capita a tutti.
> *Del resto gente che broccola qui ce n'è tanta e poi si offendono tutti se viene detto*. Poi diciamo, ognuno fa come vuole. Ognuno farà come vuole ma a volte vengono sospetti che certe adesioni a punti di vista siano interessate. Escluso quando io amo Passante perché sono senza speranza :unhappy:.
> Se dice di peggio JB glielo si lascia dire. Lo faccio pure io però accanirsi per una parola mi pare eccessivo. Nel contesto.


chi è che broccola? Devi fare i nomi, sennò è solo una tua idea.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di avermi dedicato un post così lungo.
> JB: tu non hai capito un cazzo di me, ma proprio niente.
> Tu come persona non mi piaci, sei pieno di pregiudizi, mi hai incasellato in un cliché pretendendo di conoscere me e addirittura la mia famiglia. In questo sei presuntuoso.
> Ricordo che in un post mi avevi descritto con la giacca sulla spalla.... cazzo! Io porto il chiodo...
> ...


Tu mi vedi come mi sono descritto un migliaio di volte. Pensa un po' che sveglione. Amico mio, non vieni da chissà quale bronx, non hai prese mazzate (o rischiato di prenderne) più del coglione medio. Fa un po' ride sta cosa, peraltro. Sparavano. Dio buono.
Non sei bersaglio di niente, sei scemo. Qua tutti si sentono bersagli prima o poi con me. Ma a me di te non fotte nulla, non capisci un cazzo. Lo so che non voti pd (adesso), ma sei un radicalchic di merda, quello è poco ma certo. Non vieni dalla strada. Non saresti così, anche se partissi già tarato di tuo. Quali pistolettate, quali mafiosi. Porca merda che mi tocca leggere. Sei un normalissimo coglione bauscia, vissuto da normalissimo coglione, non certo quella sorta di sopravvisuto che vorresti far credere. Quale chiodo porti. Finiscila, scemo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma davvero???


E che è una novità che sono pelato?


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che è una novità che sono pelato?


ma totalmente tipo palla da bowling o rasato per carenza?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma totalmente tipo palla da bowling o rasato per carenza?


Entrambi.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Entrambi.


ma come. :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma come. :unhappy:


Vuol dire che ho carenza e passo la lametta.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che è una novità che sono pelato?


Si, ti facevo più sullo stile del vecchio avatar. Capelli alla marine.


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dici che mi son fatto un'idea sbagliata?
> Anch'io ho i miei pregiudizi...



No, no, anche io mi sono fatto questa idea.....che ti aspettavi? Un colletto bianco?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, ti facevo più sullo stile del vecchio avatar. Capelli alla marine.


L'ho scritto un gozziliardo di volte.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuol dire che ho carenza e passo la lametta.


tipo rudy zerbi?
non ti arrabbiare per l'esempio, è il primo che mi è venuto in mente.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma come. :unhappy:


Meglio niente che  pochi.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Meglio niente che  pochi.



Grazie al cielo è tramontata l'epoca dei riportoni


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tipo rudy zerbi?
> non ti arrabbiare per l'esempio, è il primo che mi è venuto in mente.


Chi?


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ho scritto un gozziliardo di volte.


L'ho saltato, evidentemente. Oppure l'hard disk comincia a difettare.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo è tramontata l'epoca dei riportoni


Qualche mentecatto in giro c'è ancora, però...


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che è una novità che sono pelato?


Madonna manco sempre quando si raccontano i punti più salienti...:facepalm:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


Sì, tipo quello. Meglio, ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Tipo lui con una decina d'anni in meno:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che è una novità che sono pelato?


non dovrebbe: mai vista una cappella pelosa!  


(stavolta scherzo...)


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo lui con una decina d'anni in meno:


Ma chi è... Kurtz?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Qua è anche un filo più attinente a come appaio (col sangue del nemico in capo, dico):


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua è anche un filo più attinente a come appaio (*col sangue del nemico in capo, dico*):




L'aveva finito a testate?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma chi è... Kurtz?


Sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'aveva finito a testate?


Col napalm.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


beh anche lui non amava troppo il politically correct... insegniamo ai nostri ragazzi a buttare napalm sulla gente e poi ci scandalizziamo se scrivono cazzo sul muso dei loro aerei...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

*per Danny*



zanna ha detto:


> Oh JB ma in tutta onestà secondo te il fatto che lo sclero abbia interessato Danny, che a mio avviso è stato colpito dalla medesima "sindrome" che ho letto in diversi utenti post realizzazione del tradimento tipo palladio, giorgio, me, feather e altri consistente in atteggiamenti verbali aggressivi che stonano con l'idea che hanno dato all'inizio magari più vera (ma questo non è dato sapere), e Tebe non ti dice nulla? O forse Danny ha proiettato su Tebe il suo risentimento verso la moglie per ciò che ha letto di Tebe ... certo avrebbe potuto farlo con altre ma Tebe gli ha dato una sponda con la storia di mattia che sclera per la monnezza ... lo avrai letto pure tu diverso Danny come fosse stato in stand by per troppo tempo. Scrivo come al solito cazzate?





danny ha detto:


> No.
> E credo la cosa possa essere anche reciproca (per Tebe intendo).
> E' una lettura interessante, tenendo conto che ognuno di noi è sempre un po' più complesso di quel che appare generalmente ad una prima lettura.


Ci riprovo.
Danny mi puoi spiegare cosa intendi per la cosa possa essere anche reciproca per me?
Cosa esattamente?
Vengo in pace naturalmente, considerato che hai capito che non sono razzista e l embolone mi è partito per quello.
Grazie.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sono razzista





Tebe ha detto:


> Da quel momento giuria a me stessa, che se qualche *fottuto muso giallo*, verde o bianco mi avesse di nuovo proposto l uovo dell amicizia lo avrei preso a testate fino a lasciarlo in terra in una pozza di sangue.
> 
> 
> *Ora vomito addosso ad un orientale*.



Razzista!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh anche lui non amava troppo il politically correct... insegniamo ai nostri ragazzi a buttare napalm sulla gente e poi ci scandalizziamo se scrivono cazzo sul muso dei loro aerei...




Io intanto sto insegnando a Fra a fabbricare la nitroglicerina (facilissimo)


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io intanto sto insegnando a Fra a fabbricare la nitroglicerina (facilissimo)


O mamma :singleeye:  hai avvertito i vicini ? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Una volta le madri insegnavano l'uncinetto


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Razzista!


:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Una volta le madri insegnavano l'uncinetto


Veramente?
La mia no.
E nemmeno la sua.
Tu lo sai fare l uncinetto?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O mamma :singleeye:  hai avvertito i vicini ? :carneval:



Se qualcosa va male se ne accorgeranno da soli


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Veramente?
> La mia no.
> E nemmeno la sua.
> Tu lo sai fare l uncinetto?



Ciao

a me è stato insegnato. E pure bene. Come anche il ricamo e il lavoro con i ferri.


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se qualcosa va male se ne accorgeranno da soli


:rotfl:Non ne dubito


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma come. :unhappy:


Crolla un mito, eh?

Dipende poi.... a me pelati piacciono.

Comunque un mio amico diceva sempre che sono pelati o quelli con molto testosterone o quelli molto intelligenti.
Lui era pelato e sosteneva di essere molto stupido ....

:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Una volta le madri insegnavano l'uncinetto


la nitroglicerina la vedo più utile... e anche più facile da fare


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se qualcosa va male se ne accorgeranno da soli


in effetti...


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo lui con una decina d'anni in meno:


Stica! veramente?


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi vedi come mi sono descritto un migliaio di volte. Pensa un po' che sveglione. Amico mio, non vieni da *chissà quale bronx,* non hai prese mazzate (o rischiato di prenderne) più del coglione medio. Fa un po' ride sta cosa, peraltro. Sparavano. Dio buono.
> Non sei bersaglio di niente, sei scemo. Qua tutti si sentono bersagli prima o poi con me. Ma a me di te non fotte nulla, non capisci un cazzo. Lo so che non voti pd (adesso), ma sei un radicalchic di merda, quello è poco ma certo. Non vieni dalla strada. Non saresti così, anche se partissi già tarato di tuo. Quali pistolettate, quali mafiosi. Porca merda che mi tocca leggere. Sei un normalissimo coglione bauscia, vissuto da normalissimo coglione, non certo quella sorta di sopravvisuto che vorresti far credere. Quale chiodo porti. Finiscila, scemo.


Dai JB, smettila. 
Sono delle case popolari della periferia di Milano. 
L'ho scritto milioni di volte, lo sa chi mi conosce, e tutti quelli che sono di Milano conoscono quel quartiere.
Era ed è un ghetto. C'era gente agli arresti domiciliari, spacciatori, assassini. La mia famiglia ha avuto due case bruciate per questioni di droga.  Ogni settimana c'era la polizia. I miei amici sono quasi tutti morti per droga.
Cazzo ti devo dire? Ho passato un'infanzia di merda, certo. Stacci tu in quell'ambiente per anni. Perché, secondo te come sono quelli che vengono dalla strada? Meno riflessivi, meno pacati, meno scemi come dici che sia io? 
Ma questo lo vedi nei film. 
Erano tutti scemi, perché si deve essere scemi a voler crepare a 20 anni. O a ridursi in quella maniera, da merde ambulanti. Quando sono andato al liceo ero il poveraccio che veniva dal bronx, lo sfigato che non aveva i soldi per vestirsi da paninaro come erano tutti, soprattutto quelli che beccavano. Per me radical chic sono tutte quelle persone che ho conosciuto che avevano i soldi al liceo e si vestivano firmati, mentre io andavo al mercato e mi prendevano in giro.
Come quelli che facevano gli alternativi di sinistra al Leoncavallo dove andavo perché i concerti costavano meno mentre loro abitavano nelle case del centro o sui Navigli... e vestivano da pezzenti per l'occasione.
Come tutti quelli che dicono tante cose belle sull'immigrazione e poi mandano i loro figli alle scuole private dove non ce n'è neppure uno.
Dove abito io ora la metà sono stranieri. E' un quartiere povero ma dignitoso, con qualche famiglia mafiosa ma per me è un paradiso rispetto al passato. Perlomeno non crollano i balconi e ho anche la doccia in casa.
Ah sì, nelle case popolari dove abitavo io i bagni erano pubblici. Ah sì, i miei sono divorziati da quando ero bambino. Sfigato anche in questo. 
Non sono scemo, JB: sono sfigato. Non me ne è andata bene una. Non sono un ragazzo di strada come intendi tu: non ho mai spacciato, ho rubato poco, non mi sono mai drogato (tranne hashish qualche volta), non sono uno del ceto medio come tanti milanesi, non ho mai avuto tante donne, non sono un fascista né un comunista, neppure un cattolico, non sono nessuno in pratica.
E in questo momento se sono arrogante - e questo lo ha capito bene Zanna - è perché sono anche con l'autostima sotto i piedi perché sono stanco di non essere nessuno per qualcuno.
Non pretendo da te sensibilità, non ne hai. Però ti chiedo di piantarla, perché sei inutilmente stronzo.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dai JB, smettila.
> Sono delle case popolari della periferia di Milano.
> L'ho scritto milioni di volte, lo sa chi mi conosce, e tutti quelli che sono di Milano conoscono quel quartiere.
> Era ed è un ghetto. C'era gente agli arresti domiciliari, spacciatori, assassini. La mia famiglia ha avuto due case bruciate per questioni di droga.  Ogni settimana c'era la polizia. I miei amici sono quasi tutti morti per droga.
> ...


Ti ho approvato. Ma ti ricordo che Kruntz se ne sbatte i maroni .....


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> è perché sono anche con l'autostima sotto i piedi perché sono stanco di non essere nessuno per qualcuno.


se posso permettermi un consiglio, danny... non ricordo niente della tua storia, ma l'autostima te la ricostruisci proprio partendo da lì. Restando nessuno per qualunque qualcuno, e lavorando solo su te stesso.


----------



## drusilla (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dai JB, smettila.
> Sono delle case popolari della periferia di Milano.
> L'ho scritto milioni di volte, lo sa chi mi conosce, e tutti quelli che sono di Milano conoscono quel quartiere.
> Era ed è un ghetto. C'era gente agli arresti domiciliari, spacciatori, assassini. La mia famiglia ha avuto due case bruciate per questioni di droga.  Ogni settimana c'era la polizia. I miei amici sono quasi tutti morti per droga.
> ...


non è vero che non sei nessuno per lei. Sei così importante per lei, che non si stacca da te.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se posso permettermi un consiglio, danny... non ricordo niente della tua storia, ma l'autostima te la ricostruisci proprio partendo da lì. Restando nessuno per qualunque qualcuno, e lavorando solo su te stesso.


Sto tentando di dirglielo pure in cinese ed in egiziano ..... da settimane ......


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dai JB, smettila.
> Sono delle case popolari della periferia di Milano.
> L'ho scritto milioni di volte, lo sa chi mi conosce, e tutti quelli che sono di Milano conoscono quel quartiere.
> Era ed è un ghetto. C'era gente agli arresti domiciliari, spacciatori, assassini. La mia famiglia ha avuto due case bruciate per questioni di droga.  Ogni settimana c'era la polizia. I miei amici sono quasi tutti morti per droga.
> ...


Hai ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dai JB, smettila.
> Sono delle case popolari della periferia di Milano.
> L'ho scritto milioni di volte, lo sa chi mi conosce, e tutti quelli che sono di Milano conoscono quel quartiere.
> Era ed è un ghetto. C'era gente agli arresti domiciliari, spacciatori, assassini. La mia famiglia ha avuto due case bruciate per questioni di droga. Ogni settimana c'era la polizia. I miei amici sono quasi tutti morti per droga.
> ...


Vuoi che ti risponda per davvero? Pensaci bene, perchè se continui a scrivermi pipponi allucinanti e poi mi chiedi di piantarla non è che m'invogli a farlo.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti risponda per davvero? Pensaci bene.


Te lo chiedo io per favore. Non farlo. A parte che non serve... a te poi che giova?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Stica! veramente?


No scherzavo, veramente sembro questo:


----------



## drusilla (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Te lo chiedo io per favore. Non farlo. A parte che non serve... a te poi che giova?


invece secondo me dovrebbe farlo. Danny credo voglia davvero un parere, uno spunto. Secondo me devono provarci, a "dialogare"


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No scherzavo, veramente sembro questo:


lui è molto più cattivo di te.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Te lo chiedo io per favore. Non farlo. A parte che non serve... a te poi che giova?


Ad un cazzo di niente ma io non funziono sulla base di cosa mi giova e cosa no, piuttosto se ho ragione o meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lui è molto più cattivo di te.


Infatti potrei fare di meglio.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No scherzavo, veramente sembro questo:


Peccato, io preferisco Zingaretti versione Montalbano.
A me gli intellettuali non piacciono, meglio quelli un po' sbirri.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti potrei fare di meglio.


Che poi alla fine Kurtz si rivela il meno stronzo di tutto il Viet fottuto Nam


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Peccato, io preferisco Zingaretti versione Montalbano.
> A me gli intellettuali non piacciono, meglio quelli un po' sbirri.


Scherzavo.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ad un cazzo di niente ma io non funziono sulla base di cosa mi giova e cosa no, piuttosto se ho ragione o meno.


Secondo me hai ragione, per alcuni versi. Ma lui non è ancora pronto a sentirselo dire, e tanto meno con una terapia d'urto come quella che utilizzi tu.

E' inutile per lui in questo senso. Poi certo se ti basta aver ragione, fai pure. Ma un po' mi deludi.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> *Secondo me hai ragione, per alcuni versi. Ma lui non è ancora pronto a sentirselo dire*, e tanto meno con una terapia d'urto come quella che utilizzi tu.
> 
> E' inutile per lui in questo senso. Poi certo se ti basta aver ragione, fai pure. Ma un po' mi deludi.


Sono d'accordo... c'è da dire però che JB non gli ha risposto, ed ha lasciato a lui la scelta.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Secondo me hai ragione, per alcuni versi. Ma lui non è ancora pronto a sentirselo dire, e tanto meno con una terapia d'urto come quella che utilizzi tu.
> 
> E' inutile per lui in questo senso. Poi certo se ti basta aver ragione, fai pure. Ma un po' mi deludi.


Non è che mi basta aver ragione. Io so di averla. Il punto è se basta a lui.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ad un cazzo di niente ma io non funziono sulla base di cosa mi giova e cosa no, piuttosto se ho ragione o meno.



Per scoprirlo ci vuole un incontro. Almeno per i tipi come Danny. E non uno scontro.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che mi basta aver ragione. *Io so di averla*. Il punto è se basta a lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Per scoprirlo ci vuole un incontro. Almeno per i tipi come Danny. E non uno scontro.


Io non devo scoprire nulla.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non devo scoprire nulla.



JB da un lato ammiro la tua fermezza. Dall'altro mi sconcerta. 
Chi non scopre nulla, non integra nuovi elementi nel sapere che già ha.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non è vero che non sei nessuno per lei. Sei così importante per lei, che non si stacca da te.


Non sarei sicura che il motivo sia questo





scusa Danny


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che mi basta aver ragione. Io so di averla. Il punto è se basta a lui.


In questo momento credo di no. Per come lo conosco. Ma giustamente è grande e io non sono sua madre e non lo posso proteggere da lui stesso, nè devo farlo.

Quel che voglio dire è che ci sono momenti della vita in cui sei parecchio confuso e le energie per fare qualcosa di più che compatirti non ci sono.

Poi, vedete voi.

Fight Club.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2015)

Comunque ho avuto una visione. Stessa scena descritta da Tebe ma la donna in lacrime italiana. Cosa avreste pensato? Io avrei pensato ad un problema psicologico forse psichiatrico. Le  altre donne si sarebbero messe ugualmente a farle scudo ma forse avrebbero spiegato. Forse. E allora forse pensare che perché erano straniere e di un'altra religione probabilmente é pregiudizio. Mi é venuto da pensarlo vedendo una situazione per strada pochi minuti fa. Non voglio dire che Tebe abbia dei pregiudizi. Solo che a volte riuscire ad ascoltare l'altro ci fa vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


Stupenda!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> JB da un lato ammiro la tua fermezza. Dall'altro mi sconcerta.
> Chi non scopre nulla, non integra nuovi elementi nel sapere che già ha.



Quella non è fermezza. É l'ottusità dell'arroganza.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Stupenda!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque ho avuto una visione. Stessa scena descritta da Tebe ma la donna in lacrime italiana. Cosa avreste pensato? Io avrei pensato ad un problema psicologico forse psichiatrico. Le  altre donne si sarebbero messe ugualmente a farle scudo ma forse avrebbero spiegato. Forse. E allora forse pensare che perché erano straniere e di un'altra religione probabilmente é pregiudizio. Mi é venuto da pensarlo vedendo una situazione per strada pochi minuti fa. Non voglio dire che Tebe abbia dei pregiudizi. Solo che a volte riuscire ad ascoltare l'altro ci fa vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva.


Le sue amiche credo abbiano tentato di spiegarle che era un etichetta.
Infatti loro stesse hanno tentato di toglierla, e io le ho aiutate. Visto che la stavano semi strangolando tirandogliela.
Forse se parlavano l Italiano sarebbe stato più semplice.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che mi basta aver ragione. Io so di averla. Il punto è se basta a lui.


ci manca solo un "l'importante è sborrare" e poi è perfetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> JB da un lato ammiro la tua fermezza. Dall'altro mi sconcerta.
> Chi non scopre nulla, non integra nuovi elementi nel sapere che già ha.


Pare un aforisma. Sienne, per l'amore di Gesù. Se ho ragione, ho ragione e quel "se" non è dubitativo. Non è questione di fermezza Sienne, ma che cazzo devo incontrare? Cosa cazzo devo dubitare? Eh? Esattamente cosa? Sienne, per la puttana, uno nonè chew può passare tutta la vita a relativizzare, teorizzare perdendosi appresso ai suoi pensieri, sbrodolandosi infinitamente addosso e pensando pure d'essere un intellettuale, uno intelligente. Cazzo santo, ad un certo punto devi tirare un linea e fare la sommatoria. Poi puoi essere bravo o meno bravo, ed io ti assicuro che sono bravissimo. Incontro/scontro è una divisione del cazzo che non ha senso.


----------



## drusilla (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque ho avuto una visione. Stessa scena descritta da Tebe ma la donna in lacrime italiana. Cosa avreste pensato? Io avrei pensato ad un problema psicologico forse psichiatrico. Le  altre donne si sarebbero messe ugualmente a farle scudo ma forse avrebbero spiegato. Forse. E allora forse pensare che perché erano straniere e di un'altra religione probabilmente é pregiudizio. Mi é venuto da pensarlo vedendo una situazione per strada pochi minuti fa. Non voglio dire che Tebe abbia dei pregiudizi. Solo che a volte riuscire ad ascoltare l'altro ci fa vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva.



rompere a piangere d'improvviso è veramente una reazione estrema. Di paura? probabilmente. E lì scatta il fattore di compassione, nel senso etimologico del termine: patire o sentire *con te*, che Tebe ha avuto e ha descritto con il termine che poi ha fatto scattare il tutto: provare pena.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quella non è fermezza. É l'ottusità dell'arroganza.


Mi piace la maniera che hai di tirare i sassi di sponda. Molto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ci manca solo un "l'importante è sborrare" e poi è perfetto.


L'importante è sborrare.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quella non è fermezza. É l'ottusità dell'arroganza.



Ciao

Non credo. Lo conosciamo tutti - chi più chi meno - quella sensazione di certezza quando crediamo di aver colto un punto in questione. Tenere fermezza di ciò, è più un espressione di auto-sicurezza. Tu sei anche una persona, con una buona auto-sicurezza. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Il pensiero che avesse avuto problemi con noi OCCIDENTALI mi è venuto in mente solo pethè sento durante il giorno e vedo, come ci comportiamo con loro.
E cosa diciamo.
È un pregiudizio positivo, se la parola pregiudizio è giusta.

Qualche settimana fa ero in stazione Garibaldi e mi si è avvicinata una donna di colore che vendeva libri.
Non avevo soldi dietro e lei mi ha detto, pensando non ne avessi inntoto.
Mi spiace, è dura anche per voi italiani. Ho due figli e un compagnonche non so dovbè...
Mi sono ricordata che avevo in borsa una ricarica Vodafone da 10 euro che non minserviva, l ho presa e le glielo data dicendole che se non aveva Vodafone poteva rivenderla.
Mi ha abbracciata e mi ha risposto che ero diversa dagli altri e che se il mio treno fosse stato innritardo di andarla a cercare che lei era sempre li e avrebbe tenuto un euro per offrirmi un caffè e fare due parole.
Mattia ha visto questa cosa come elemosina, io no.
Certe confini sono davvero sottili.
E mentre scrivo si.
Nei confronti di certe persone ho un pregiudizio.
Tendo a difenderle, anche se magari non ne hanno bisogno.
Questo mi hanno insegnato e questo sono.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...  uno non è che può passare tutta la vita a *relativizzare*, teorizzare perdendosi appresso ai suoi pensieri .....


Ecco. Questo te lo quoto proprio. Secondo me fa pure male alla salute.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Ottusità dell'arroganza disse quella che voleva portarmi dall'avvocato perchè le diedi della disonesta intellettuale (VERISSIMO), per la cronaca. Che frequenta e va a cena con la peggio merda del forum che poi difende a spada tratta anche davanti all'indifendibile evidenza, che sbotta se si sente esclusa dalla cumpa (Dio bono cinquant'anni) e si prende dalla PUTTANA salvo poi "famo finta che non è successo nulla, eheheheh!". Capito? Ottusità dell'arroganza. A me. Sta mongola.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non credo. Lo conosciamo tutti - chi più chi meno - quella sensazione di certezza quando crediamo di aver colto un punto in questione. Tenere fermezza di ciò, è più un espressione di auto-sicurezza. Tu sei anche una persona, con una buona auto-sicurezza.
> 
> ...


No no, che. Io sono un ottuso con tutta evidenza. Si vede proprio. Ammazza. Qua invece di scienziati è pieno, e che non si vede pure quello.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pare un aforisma. Sienne, per l'amore di Gesù. Se ho ragione, ho ragione e quel "se" non è dubitativo. Non è questione di fermezza Sienne, ma che cazzo devo incontrare? Cosa cazzo devo dubitare? Eh? Esattamente cosa? Sienne, per la puttana, *uno nonè chew può passare tutta la vita a relativizzare, teorizzare perdendosi appresso ai suoi pensieri, sbrodolandosi infinitamente addosso e pensando pure d'essere un intellettuale, uno intelligente.* Cazzo santo, ad un certo punto devi tirare un linea e fare la sommatoria. Poi puoi essere bravo o meno bravo, ed io ti assicuro che sono bravissimo. Incontro/scontro è una divisione del cazzo che non ha senso.



Sulla questione concordo. Molti lo hanno detto sin dall'inizio. 
Ma cosa ti serve aver ragione se non arriva a lui? 
Trovare la chiave per farlo arrivare, è una forma di sapere.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Sulla questione concordo. Molti lo hanno detto sin dall'inizio.
> Ma cosa ti serve aver ragione se non arriva a lui?
> Trovare la chiave per farlo arrivare, è una forma di sapere.


Verde! virtuale


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le sue amiche credo abbiano tentato di spiegarle che era un etichetta.
> Infatti *loro stesse hanno tentato di toglierla, e io le ho aiutate.* Visto che la stavano semi strangolando tirandogliela.
> Forse se parlavano l Italiano sarebbe stato più semplice.


ma una cavolo di etichetta...non poteva rimanere dove stava?:sbatti:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma una cavolo di etichetta...non poteva rimanere dove stava?:sbatti:




All'inizio avevo capito che "etichetta" fosse quella piccola attaccata dietro il colletto, che talvolta sbuca fuori e basta un dito a rimetterla al suo posto.

Ma poi ho capito che era il cartellino del prezzo.

In effetti se vedo uno con l'etichetta fuori, me ne frego, se vedo una come (ups chi era?) che se ne va in giro scontata del 50% glielo dico.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Crolla un mito, eh?
> 
> Dipende poi.... a me pelati piacciono.
> 
> ...


Io ne ho conosciuto uno che era piuttosto stupido ed un altro decisamente intelligente,  quindi credo che la teoria del tuo amico sia molto farlocca


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> All'inizio avevo capito che "etichetta" fosse quella piccola attaccata dietro il colletto, che talvolta sbuca fuori e basta un dito a rimetterla al suo posto.
> 
> Ma poi ho capito che era il cartellino del prezzo.
> 
> In effetti se vedo uno con l'etichetta fuori, me ne frego, se vedo una come (ups chi era?) che se ne va in giro scontata del 50% glielo dico.


prendo nota.
a che punto è fra con  la nitroglicerina:singleeye:?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me è stato insegnato. E pure bene. Come anche il ricamo e il lavoro con i ferri.
> 
> ...


A me tutte queste cose me le insegnava mia nonna in estate, quando non c'era cupola lezioni di ricamo ect e bricolage nonché di cucina :singleeye: in realtà mi divertivo molto a cucinare, molto meno a ricamare


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ne ho conosciuto uno che era piuttosto stupido ed un altro decisamente intelligente,  quindi credo che la teoria del tuo amico sia molto farlocca


Relativizzo : quello stupido era dotato e quello intelligente no?

In effetti la teoria del mio amico gli serviva a farmi credere che testosterone e intelligenza non potessero convivere e lui preferiva millantare il testosterone .....


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Sei ultra convinto ed ultra ortodosso in queste tesi da radicalchic della Milano sveglia t*anto che te le sei portate a casa e le hai pure applicate a tua moglie* la quale, ripeto, adesso per tutta risposta ti piscia in testa senza neanche tentare di farti credere che piove. Non capisci un cazzo ma sei convinto, lì dentro quel cazzo di cervello da evolutissimo esemplare di specie quale ti vedi, che il mondo debba girare così come le vedi tu. Così come lo capisci, così come vorresti. Un mondo perfetto, utopico. Poi ti scontri con la realtà, ed è la realtà ad ESSERE SBAGLIATA. [/QUOTE]


Partiamo da questo.
Non posso pretendere che tu conosca me o mia moglie.
Alcuni conoscono me, nessuno mia moglie.
Io a casa non ho portato tesi, ma problemi.
Se fossi stato quello che dici, non sarei qui a raccontarla.
Non voglio farti l'elenco di tutto quanto, non vuoi pipponi, ma lei ha alle spalle una famiglia normale, benestante, di un bel quartiere di Milano. Lei ha studiato, si è laureata.
Io no, per tutto. E questo ha avuto il suo peso. E non è una tesi.
Sono sfigato. Posso dire che è colpa anche mia, ma non ho scelto di far divorziare i miei genitori e di finire in un quartiere popolare della periferia, né ho scelto di vedere mio nonno uccidersi davanti a me.
Io non vorrei un mondo utopico, ma almeno il mondo che ha la maggior parte delle persone che incontro e che ho invidiato e invidio perché hanno avuto una famiglia, un'infanzia serena e magari pure la casa o la macchina comprata dai genitori.
Anzi, sostanzialmente non me ne frega nulla. Mi adatto pure. Io amavo il posto dove vivevo.
Mi infastidiva solo che mi venisse appiccicata l'etichetta addosso perché io venivo da lì. Come mi incazzavo quando sentivo quelli che mi dicevano che quel quartiere andava bruciato col napalm. 
Ma cosa cazzo ne sanno loro di chi ci vive... OK, era il mio quartiere, faceva schifo ma era il mio quartiere.
L'empatia che provo per gli stranieri è proprio questa. Per chi la vuole afferrare.
Ci stai a fianco. Sotto tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se posso permettermi un consiglio, danny... non ricordo niente della tua storia, ma l'autostima te la ricostruisci proprio partendo da lì. Restando nessuno per qualunque qualcuno, e lavorando solo su te stesso.


Quotassimo, Danny deve ripartire da se.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendo nota.
> a che punto è fra con  la nitroglicerina:singleeye:?



Preferisce i fuochi artificiali fatti in casa.

In effetti fanno più scena.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo da questo.
> Non posso pretendere che tu conosca me o mia moglie.
> Alcuni conoscono me, nessuno mia moglie.
> Io a casa non ho portato tesi, ma problemi.
> ...



tralascio la questione di tua moglie, sulla quale ho un'opinione creata ovviamente solo dalle cose da te raccontate (e che quindi potrebbe essere lontanissima dalla realtà), però danny, oh, basta con questa storia dello sfigato.
tanta gente soffre nell'infanzia, anche cose peggiori delle separazioni (che possono essere bruttissime e traumatiche, non dico di no).
per quanto riguarda la questione del bruciare con il napalm, io vengo da napoli, cui viene augurato di sparire dalla faccia della terra pure in tv.
se posso permettermi, non lasciare che queste cose ti definiscano.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Preferisce i fuochi artificiali fatti in casa.
> 
> In effetti fanno più scena.


belli


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Sulla questione concordo. Molti lo hanno detto sin dall'inizio.
> Ma cosa ti serve aver ragione se non arriva a lui?
> Trovare la chiave per farlo arrivare, è una forma di sapere.


Gli ho chiesto, non a caso, se ritiene che debba rispondergli.


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sei ultra convinto ed ultra ortodosso in queste tesi da radicalchic della Milano sveglia t*anto che te le sei portate a casa e le hai pure applicate a tua moglie* la quale, ripeto, adesso per tutta risposta ti piscia in testa senza neanche tentare di farti credere che piove. Non capisci un cazzo ma sei convinto, lì dentro quel cazzo di cervello da evolutissimo esemplare di specie quale ti vedi, che il mondo debba girare così come le vedi tu. Così come lo capisci, così come vorresti. Un mondo perfetto, utopico. Poi ti scontri con la realtà, ed è la realtà ad ESSERE SBAGLIATA.



Partiamo da questo.
Non posso pretendere che tu conosca me o mia moglie.
Alcuni conoscono me, nessuno mia moglie.
Io a casa non ho portato tesi, ma problemi.
Se fossi stato quello che dici, non sarei qui a raccontarla.
Non voglio farti l'elenco di tutto quanto, non vuoi pipponi, ma lei ha alle spalle una famiglia normale, benestante, di un bel quartiere di Milano. Lei ha studiato, si è laureata.
Io no, per tutto. E questo ha avuto il suo peso. E non è una tesi.
Sono sfigato. Posso dire che è colpa anche mia, ma non ho scelto di far divorziare i miei genitori e di finire in un quartiere popolare della periferia, né ho scelto di vedere mio nonno uccidersi davanti a me.
Io non vorrei un mondo utopico, ma almeno il mondo che ha la maggior parte delle persone che incontro e che ho invidiato e invidio perché hanno avuto una famiglia, un'infanzia serena e magari pure la casa o la macchina comprata dai genitori.
Anzi, sostanzialmente non me ne frega nulla. Mi adatto pure. Io amavo il posto dove vivevo.
Mi infastidiva solo che mi venisse appiccicata l'etichetta addosso perché io venivo da lì. Come mi incazzavo quando sentivo quelli che mi dicevano che quel quartiere andava bruciato col napalm. 
Ma cosa cazzo ne sanno loro di chi ci vive... OK, era il mio quartiere, faceva schifo ma era il mio quartiere.
L'empatia che provo per gli stranieri è proprio questa. Per chi la vuole afferrare.
Ci stai a fianco. Sotto tutti.[/QUOTE]

Come vi siete conosciuti, se provenivate da ambienti tanto diversi?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le sue amiche credo abbiano tentato di spiegarle che era un etichetta.
> Infatti loro stesse hanno tentato di toglierla, e io le ho aiutate. Visto che la stavano semi strangolando tirandogliela.
> Forse se parlavano l Italiano sarebbe stato più semplice.


Indubbiamente non riuscire a dialogare verbalmente è stato il vero ostacolo alla comprensione immediata


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli ho chiesto, non a caso, se ritiene che debba rispondergli.



Vero. 
E a quanto pare cerca il confronto.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

danny, aggiungo anche che questo tuo autodefinirti sfigato, sta alla base della questione joey (e anche tebe, che hai definito sfigata quanto te).
ma cosa ti importa degli altri o di come percepiscono se stessi?


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *se posso permettermi, non lasciare che queste cose ti definiscano*.


Quoto Dalida e aggiungo per Danny: cerca di vedere che sei tu a lasciarti definire e non gli altri a farlo. Gli altri non sono altro che specchi che ci rimandano il riflesso di ciò che noi comunichiamo.... anche involontariamente.

Come diceva Forrest Gump: Stupido è chi lo stupido fa.

E non aveva torto.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Come vi siete conosciuti, se provenivate da ambienti tanto diversi?


vabbé tessa, mica siamo in india dove ci sono le caste.
ci si può conoscere anche se si viene da zone diverse della città.
a scuola, amici comuni ecc.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

credo, che alcuni qui dentro, me compresa, potremmo fare a gara per la sfiga che abbiamo avuto proprio su un piano di forze maggiori. Ma quello che ci qualifica, descrive ... è come ci poniamo di fronte a certe circostanze. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che alcuni qui dentro, me compresa, potremmo fare a gara per la sfiga che abbiamo avuto proprio su un piano di forze maggiori. Ma quello che ci qualifica, descrive ... è come ci poniamo di fronte a certe circostanze.
> 
> ...


ciao sienne, ti quoto totalmente.
non a caso, anche nelle famiglie che vengono colpite dalle stesse sciagure, i fratelli reagiscono in modi diversi.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Relativizzo : quello stupido era dotato e quello intelligente no?
> 
> In effetti la teoria del mio amico gli serviva a farmi credere che testosterone e intelligenza non potessero convivere e lui preferiva millantare il testosterone .....


Non è riuscito a convincerti


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> All'inizio avevo capito che "etichetta" fosse quella piccola attaccata dietro il colletto, che talvolta sbuca fuori e basta un dito a rimetterla al suo posto.
> 
> Ma poi ho capito che era il cartellino del prezzo.
> 
> In effetti se vedo uno con l'etichetta fuori, me ne frego, se vedo una come (ups chi era?) che se ne va in giro scontata del 50% glielo dico.


E fai bene....sinceramente una persona relativamente "normale" (la normalità è relativa secondo me) si puo imbarazzare o riderci sopra ma proprio scoppiare a piangere e disperarsi è  un po'eccessivo....


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé tessa, mica siamo in india dove ci sono le caste.
> ci si può conoscere anche se si viene da zone diverse della città.
> a scuola, amici comuni ecc.


Non siamo cosi' fluidi come credi. Almeno a Milano.


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Indubbiamente non riuscire a dialogare verbalmente è stato il vero ostacolo alla comprensione immediata


Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che alcuni qui dentro, me compresa, potremmo fare a gara per la sfiga che abbiamo avuto proprio su un piano di forze maggiori. *Ma quello che ci qualifica, descrive ... è come ci poniamo di fronte a certe circostanze.
> *
> ...


verità


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto Dalida e aggiungo per Danny: cerca di vedere che sei tu a lasciarti definire e non gli altri a farlo. Gli altri non sono altro che specchi che ci rimandano il riflesso di ciò che noi comunichiamo.... anche involontariamente.
> 
> Come diceva Forrest Gump: Stupido è chi lo stupido fa.
> 
> E non aveva torto.



Penso di aver sempre comunicato insicurezza.
La mia.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non siamo cosi' fluidi come credi. Almeno a Milano.


boh, i ragazzi hanno tanti modi per conoscersi in modo più fluidi.
basta una palestra, un torneo, non lo so.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mi infastidiva solo che mi venisse appiccicata l'etichetta addosso perché io venivo da lì. Come mi incazzavo quando sentivo quelli che mi dicevano che quel quartiere andava bruciato col napalm.
> Ma cosa cazzo ne sanno loro di chi ci vive... OK, era il mio quartiere, faceva schifo ma era il mio quartiere.
> L'empatia che provo per gli stranieri è proprio questa. Per chi la vuole afferrare.
> Ci stai a fianco. Sotto tutti.


Il mondo giudica, appiccica etichette (tranne tebe che le toglie), ti parla alle spalle, dice cazzate, è mediamente stronzo ipocrita ed ignorante. Fattene una ragione e vai avanti.
Gli stranieri non vuol dir nulla, è pieno di coglioni con la pelle nera, così come ce ne sono tanti candidi come la neve e con gli occhi azzurri. Idealizzare chi per qualunque suo aspetto o abitudine è diverso da noi è altrettanto deleterio che vessarlo, anche perchè rischi di farlo scivolare nel vittimismo.


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è riuscito a convincerti


Certo che no ... era troppo intelligente e si capiva benissimo ....


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo da questo.
> Non posso pretendere che tu conosca me o mia moglie.
> Alcuni conoscono me, nessuno mia moglie.
> Io a casa non ho portato tesi, ma problemi.
> ...


sembra un noir alla Sin city...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Vi scongiuro quotate decentemente.....


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il mondo giudica, appiccica etichette (tranne tebe che le toglie), ti parla alle spalle, dice cazzate, è mediamente stronzo ipocrita ed ignorante. Fattene una ragione e vai avanti.
> Gli stranieri non vuol dir nulla, è pieno di coglioni con la pelle nera, così come ce ne sono tanti candidi come la neve e con gli occhi azzurri. Idealizzare chi per qualunque suo aspetto o abitudine è diverso da noi è altrettanto deleterio che vessarlo, anche perchè rischi di farlo scivolare nel vittimismo.


Quotissimo.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi scongiuro quotate decentemente.....


:quoto:


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi scongiuro quotate decentemente.....









Troppo carino


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, aggiungo anche che questo tuo autodefinirti sfigato, sta alla base della questione joey (e anche tebe, che hai definito sfigata quanto te).
> *ma cosa ti importa degli altri o di come percepiscono se stessi?*


*
*Questa te la quoto con furore uterino (cit. Tebe), Danny dovrebbe cominciare a fregarsene un po di più del prossimo e concentrarsi su di se.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il mondo giudica, appiccica etichette (tranne tebe che le toglie), ti parla alle spalle, dice cazzate, è mediamente stronzo ipocrita ed ignorante. Fattene una ragione e vai avanti.
> Gli stranieri non vuol dir nulla, è pieno di coglioni con la pelle nera, così come ce ne sono tanti candidi come la neve e con gli occhi azzurri. Idealizzare chi per qualunque suo aspetto o abitudine è diverso da noi è altrettanto deleterio che vessarlo, anche perchè rischi di farlo scivolare nel vittimismo.



Ciao

Infatti. 
Non possiamo renderci dipendenti dalle opinioni / etichetta altrui. Non se ne esce. È frustrante. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi piace la maniera che hai di tirare i sassi di sponda. Molto.



Che io ti consideri arrogante inside e spesso di conseguenza talmente ottuso che pigli fiaschi per lanterne mi pareva di avertelo ribadito più volte . Se serve ancora sono a disposizione comunque. Sia mai che tu possa dire che io per te non ci sono.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]Questa te la quoto con furore uterino (cit. Tebe), Danny dovrebbe cominciare a fregarsene un po di più del prossimo e concentrarsi su di se.



non voglio lanciarmi in analisi spericolate (già lo faccio troppo spesso ) ma penso che danny adesso abbia un senso di frustrazione dovuto al fatto che ha cercato di distaccarsi il più possibile da un modello familiare e genericamente esistenziale che riteneva nocivo, per poi trovarsi comunque in una situazione dolorosa per lui.
per questo livellare un po' tutti dicendo loro che sono sfigati quanto lui è rassicurante, poiché appunto azzera una serie di variabili.
poi non so se sia così, è chiaro.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che alcuni qui dentro, me compresa, potremmo fare a gara per la sfiga che abbiamo avuto proprio su un piano di forze maggiori. Ma quello che ci qualifica, descrive ... è come ci poniamo di fronte a certe circostanze.
> 
> ...


Vero anche questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Partiamo da questo.
> Non posso pretendere che tu conosca me o mia moglie.
> Alcuni conoscono me, nessuno mia moglie.
> Io a casa non ho portato tesi, ma problemi.
> ...


Ma ti devo rispondere o no?


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che alcuni qui dentro, me compresa, potremmo fare a gara per la sfiga che abbiamo avuto proprio su un piano di forze maggiori. Ma quello che ci qualifica, descrive ... è come ci poniamo di fronte a certe circostanze.
> 
> ...


Mi avete chiamata ed eccomi!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che io ti consideri arrogante inside e spesso di conseguenza talmente ottuso che pigli fiaschi per lanterne mi pareva di avertelo ribadito più volte . Se serve ancora sono a disposizione comunque. Sia mai che tu possa dire che io per te non ci sono.


Levati.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Penso di aver sempre comunicato insicurezza.
> La mia.


Allora se ne sei consapevole su questo devi lavorare. Io, ora,  ti leggo soprattutto arrabbiato con te stesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora se ne sei consapevole su questo devi lavorare. Io, ora,  ti leggo soprattutto arrabbiato con te stesso.



A me sembra tanto arrabbiato con gli altri, anche.
E con la sfiga.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi scongiuro quotate decentemente.....


Sembri perplesso:rotfl: .. Oddio lui non  scriverebbe " vi scongiuro"  a mo' di supplica


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non credo. Lo conosciamo tutti - chi più chi meno - quella sensazione di certezza quando crediamo di aver colto un punto in questione. Tenere fermezza di ciò, è più un espressione di auto-sicurezza. Tu sei anche una persona, con una buona auto-sicurezza.
> 
> ...



Io non mi sono mai permessa di sconfessare il racconto di un episodio o di un vissuto dicendo a qualcuno: ma che cazzo dici su sono tutte balle.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me sembra tanto arrabbiato con gli altri, anche.
> E con la sfiga.


quoto.
pessima via, secondo me.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non siamo cosi' fluidi come credi. Almeno a Milano.


Quoto, e non è prerogativa della sola Milano. Potevo aver dubbi sulla questione quando ero io a rendermi oggettivamente impresentabile. Negli ultimi anni, invece, li ho risolti.

Per i maschi non è poi molto diverso: ci sono passioni ed occasioni comuni che legano anche se si viene da mondi lontanissimi, ma la vita di tutti i giorni è altra cosa.

E sì, ci sono le eccezioni ovviamente.

PS - Aggiungo che probabilmente con l'età su certe cose si migliora, ma *finchè c'è da giocare al gioco delle coppie*, il fattore "estrazione sociale" conta eccome. Unico pattern diverso, forse, gli arricchiti di prima generazione. Poi la divergenza si riassorbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Levati.



Shhh.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me sembra tanto arrabbiato con gli altri, anche.
> E con la sfiga.


 talmente arrabbiato verso di se che si sfoga reagendo così con gli altri. questo lo trovo umanamente comprensibile mi sembrava molto meno comprensibile due anni fa circa.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai permessa di sconfessare il racconto di un episodio o di un vissuto dicendo a qualcuno: ma che cazzo dici su sono tutte balle.



Ciao

mmmhhh non colgo il nesso. 
Intendevo un'altra cosa. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti.
> *Non possiamo renderci dipendenti dalle opinioni / etichetta altrui.* Non se ne esce. È frustrante.
> ...


Infatti. Non è una cosa facile, e non ne siamo mai del tutto liberi... ma è l'unica strada.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi scongiuro quotate decentemente.....





Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


prrrrrrrrecisine!


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sembri perplesso:rotfl: .. Oddio lui non  scriverebbe " vi scongiuro"  a mo' di supplica


SSSHHH ti sente ... oggi ha già seccato almeno un troll/fake/multi/quelchecazzoè ... nick Pazzo


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto, e non è prerogativa della sola Milano. Potevo aver dubbi sulla questione quando ero io a rendermi oggettivamente impresentabile. Negli ultimi anni, invece, li ho risolti.
> 
> Per i maschi non è poi molto diverso: ci sono passioni ed occasioni comuni che legano anche se si viene da mondi lontanissimi, ma la vita di tutti i giorni è altra cosa.
> 
> ...


Esatto ci sono le eccezioni. 
Io e mio marito siamo un'eccezione. Ma abbiamo avuto non pochi problemi. Non esterni perche' ormai adulti abbiamo fatto le nostre scelte in autonomia. Ma interni alla coppia. Il 'complesso sociale' crea insicurezza. E non c'e' alcuna superiorita' intellettuale che riesca a colmarlo....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh non colgo il nesso.
> Intendevo un'altra cosa.
> ...


Non c'entra niente. E tra l'altro io non negavo che Danny fosse vissuto dove dice di aver vissuto, io negavo e nego che Danny abbia fatto un certo tipo di vita. Sono due cose assai diverse. Mica tutti quelli che vivono alle case popolari spacciano, o sparano, o danno fuoco a cose/persone. Cioè, c'è gente "normale" nelle case popolari. Anche per bene. Voglio dire: non è tanto dove cazzo hai vissuto che fa di te una porzione di quello che sei, ma da dove cazzo vieni. Ed è tutt'altra storia.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non voglio lanciarmi in analisi spericolate (già lo faccio troppo spesso ) ma penso che danny adesso abbia un senso di frustrazione dovuto al fatto che ha cercato di distaccarsi il più possibile da un modello familiare e genericamente esistenziale che riteneva nocivo, per poi trovarsi comunque in una situazione dolorosa per lui.
> per questo livellare un po' tutti dicendo loro che sono sfigati quanto lui è rassicurante, poiché appunto azzera una serie di variabili.
> poi non so se sia così, è chiaro.


Potrebbe essere anche così, resta il fatto che per me la sua reazione post tradimemto e' stata  talmente "controllata" che a tratti ( da ciò che scriveva qui ) la trovavo surreale, e che i nodi ora siano  venuti al pettine ed a questi nodi si sia sommata una sua insicurezza di fondo mi sembra plausibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh non colgo il nesso.
> Intendevo un'altra cosa.
> ...



Il nesso é esattamente questo: Una persona sicura di quello che pensa sa anche tenerselo per sé. Un arrogante non solo non ci riesce ma deve soverchiare anche il pensiero degli altri per essere soddisfatto. Visto che hai fatto un paragone tra me e Jb. Io posso essere provocatoria fino a far salire le ginocchia in gola, posso rompere i coglioni come pochi al mondo se qualcosa non mi torna. Ma perché non mi torna: Ho il dubbio. Non la certezza. Quella la lascio alle persone con poca fantasia.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi vedi come mi sono descritto un migliaio di volte. Pensa un po' che sveglione. Amico mio, non vieni da chissà quale bronx*,* non hai prese mazzate (o rischiato di prenderne) più del coglione medio. Fa un po' ride sta cosa, peraltro. Sparavano. Dio buono.
> Non sei bersaglio di niente, sei scemo. Qua tutti si sentono bersagli prima o poi con me. Ma a me di te non fotte nulla, non capisci un cazzo. Lo so che non voti pd (adesso), ma sei un radicalchic di merda, quello è poco ma certo. Non vieni dalla strada. Non saresti così, anche se partissi già tarato di tuo. Quali pistolettate, quali mafiosi. Porca merda che mi tocca leggere. Sei un normalissimo coglione bauscia, vissuto da normalissimo coglione, non certo quella sorta di sopravvisuto che vorresti far credere. Quale chiodo porti. Finiscila, scemo.



invece temo che abbia dipinto la realtà, che tu non abitando lì, non puoi sapere
semplicemente viene dalla strada ma non ha preso "quella" strada, il che è da apprezzare molto, secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> invece temo che abbia dipinto la realtà, che tu non abitando lì, non puoi sapere
> semplicemente viene dalla strada ma non ha preso "quella" strada, il che è da apprezzare molto, secondo me


...


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti. Non è una cosa facile, e non ne siamo mai del tutto liberi... ma è l'unica strada.



Ciao

non è facile, perché è un meccanismo naturale il voler piacere. 
E qui si apre una nuova gestione di se stessi, se spostiamo la questione che vogliamo piacere per quello che siamo, e non per come vorremmo per gli altri. Ci possono essere sorprese, come anche dispiaceri ... 


sienne


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente. E tra l'altro io non negavo che Danny fosse vissuto dove dice di aver vissuto, *io negavo e nego che Danny abbia fatto un certo tipo di vita.* Sono due cose assai diverse. Mica tutti quelli che vivono alle case popolari spacciano, o sparano, o danno fuoco a cose/persone. Cioè, c'è gente "normale" nelle case popolari. Anche per bene. Voglio dire: *non è tanto dove cazzo hai vissuto che fa di te una porzione di quello che sei, ma da dove cazzo vieni*. Ed è tutt'altra storia.



ma meno male!
guarda che è difficile non assorbire dall'ambiente che ti circonda

dove hai vissuto è ANCHE da dove vieni


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma meno male!
> guarda che è difficile non assorbire dall'ambiente che ti circonda
> 
> dove hai vissuto è ANCHE da dove vieni


...

Sì. Meno male. Ma tutto è tranne che uno che viene dalla strada, no.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> talmente arrabbiato verso di se che si sfoga reagendo così con gli altri. questo lo trovo umanamente comprensibile mi sembrava molto meno comprensibile due anni fa circa.



Non posso apertamente confessarmi su un forum, ho già detto molto e forse anche troppo, però posso risponderti.
Sì, arrabbiato con me lo sono, perché non riesco ad avere una relazione normale, e intendo con questo che non mi porti ansia  o frustrazione.
E' la mia fragilità, che ho ampiamente manifestato di fronte al tradimento.
Ho un equilibrio precario. La mia insicurezza la maschero con una apparente presunzione o con un tentativo di arroganza. Mi è già capitato in alcune occasioni negli ultimi due/tre anni, quando la situazione ha cominciato a diventare meno tranquilla per me, e poi si è visto come è andata evolvendosi.
Ho litigato anche con i miei genitori, e con altre persone. Non sono stato capace di contenermi, avevo la sensazione di essere soffocato, di non avere i miei spazi, di vedermeli sottratti, di finire sottomesso, di subire una delusione nelle relazioni, ma ogni volta sono stato preso per arrogante e presuntuoso.
Come a volte ho urlato sperando inconsciamente che il mondo si accorgesse di me.
Per farti un esempio, ti bruciano la macchina, e non gliene frega niente a nessuno. Sì, è normale.
Ma se è normale perché succede a me e non a te? Perché la tua vita (in senso generico, parlo di chi mi è attorno ogni giorno, non mi sto riferendo a te) è normale, tanto normale da lamentarti del tempo...
Ma questo episodio è una cazzata, ce ne sono altri... ma vabbè.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

non conosco milano, ma faccio l'esempio di napoli dove ho vissuto e che conosco meglio.
in una larghissima parte della città, non c'è quasi distinzione fra zone ricche e zone povere.
via chiaia, la via dello shopping di lusso per eccellenza, è praticamente attaccata ai quartieri spagnoli e al pallonetto a santa lucia.
zone ad altissima densità, dove il riccone vive accanto al piccolo camorrista che fa lo scippo.
va bene questa cosa delle case popolari ecc. ma non capisco bene cosa debba dimostrare.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Sì. Meno male. Ma tutto è tranne che uno che viene dalla strada, no.



sinceramente non capisco perchè ti sei incaponito su questo punto

io ad es. non potrei dirlo, anche se conosco abbastanza bene quello che descrive danny


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> SSSHHH ti sente ... oggi ha già seccato almeno un troll/fake/multi/quelchecazzoè ... nick Pazzo


Davvero!!! Chi ha segato !?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco perchè ti sei incaponito su questo punto
> 
> io ad es. non potrei dirlo, anche se conosco abbastanza bene quello che descrive danny


Lo so che non capisci.


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Davvero!!! Chi ha segato !?


Pazzo


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non posso apertamente confessarmi su un forum, ho già detto molto e forse anche troppo, però posso risponderti.
> Sì, arrabbiato con me lo sono, perché non riesco ad avere una relazione normale, e intendo con questo che non mi porti ansia  o frustrazione.
> E' la mia fragilità, che ho ampiamente manifestato di fronte al tradimento.
> Ho un equilibrio precario. La mia insicurezza la maschero con una apparente presunzione o con un tentativo di arroganza. Mi è già capitato in alcune occasioni negli ultimi due/tre anni, quando la situazione ha cominciato a diventare meno tranquilla per me, e poi si è visto come è andata evolvendosi.
> ...


danny, entra nell'ottica che l'umanità vive le tue stesse identiche situazioni di sofferenza.
questa cosa del "perché a me e non a te" è rischiosissima, fidati, ti porterà solo a covare rancore verso gli altri, indistinatmente.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, entra nell'ottica che l'umanità vive le tue stesse identiche situazioni di sofferenza.
> questa cosa del "perché a me e non a te" è rischiosissima, fidati, ti porterà solo a covare rancore verso gli altri, indistinatmente.


Senza contare che appunto la stragrande maggioranza di persone ha vissuto situazioni pesanti. Senza che questo faccia nascere chissà quali rancori...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non conosco milano, ma faccio l'esempio di napoli dove ho vissuto e che conosco meglio.
> in una larghissima parte della città, non c'è quasi distinzione fra zone ricche e zone povere.
> via chiaia, la via dello shopping di lusso per eccellenza, è praticamente attaccata ai quartieri spagnoli e al pallonetto a santa lucia.
> zone ad altissima densità, dove il riccone vive accanto al piccolo camorrista che fa lo scippo.
> va bene questa cosa delle case popolari ecc. ma non capisco bene cosa debba dimostrare.


E' molto diversa Napoli.
Via Toledo è elegante ma confina con i quartieri spagnoli.
E' bella Napoli per questo, perché non esclude la povertà dal centro.
Milano ha sempre buttato fuori i poveri, dalla demolizione del Bottonuto (i quartieri spagnoli di Milano) fino alla creazione dei quartieri popolari satelliti esterni, come quello dove vivevo io.
Fisicamente non integrati in alcun modo alla città.
Sono due filosofie di città diverse. A me Napoli piace per questo. 
E se vogliamo, a due passi c'è anche il quartiere Forcella, che è anche più popolare degli Spagnoli.
Però negli anni ha creato anch'essa dei ghetti con le Vele per esempio. Filosofia milanese 
Il mio quartiere era composto per la maggior parte da napoletani.
Per questo mi sono trovato benissimo quando ci sono andato.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senza contare che appunto la stragrande maggioranza di persone ha vissuto situazioni pesanti. Senza che questo faccia nascere chissà quali rancori...


se ti percepisci come uno che ha avuto solo sfighe, che così come ti sono casualmente capitate a te potevano capitare a un altro, puoi arrivare a detestare quell'altro pensando, immotivatamente, che se la passi alla stragrande.
non è così, chiaro.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, entra nell'ottica che l'umanità vive le tue stesse identiche situazioni di sofferenza.
> questa cosa del "perché a me e non a te" è rischiosissima, fidati, ti porterà solo a covare rancore verso gli altri, indistinatmente.



Ma infatti per anni è rimasta sopita, per poi riemergere ora...
E' un momento di crollo emotivo.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' molto diversa Napoli.
> Via Toledo è elegante ma confina con i quartieri spagnoli.
> E' bella Napoli per questo, perché non esclude la povertà dal centro.
> Milano ha sempre buttato fuori i poveri, dalla demolizione del Bottonuto (i quartieri spagnoli di Milano) fino alla creazione dei quartieri popolari satelliti esterni, come quello dove vivevo io.
> ...


sì, ma appunto, anche vivendo al centro di napoli si è prossimi alla criminalità.
il fatto che nel tuo quartiere si spacciasse lo rende identico a qualunque quartiere di napoli o pure alla stazione vicino a dove vivo io. quindi? è una sfiga?


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è facile, perché è un meccanismo naturale il voler piacere.
> E qui si apre una nuova gestione di se stessi, s*e spostiamo la questione che vogliamo piacere per quello che siamo, e non per come vorremmo per gli altri*. Ci possono essere sorprese, come anche dispiaceri ...
> ...


Si, la cosa fondamentale è essere il più "autentici" possibile. Ma di solito prendiamo per culo noi stessi, più che gli altri. Nel senso che ci si costruisce un'immagine fasulla che rappresenta come ci piacerebbe essere o vederci. Degli altri è relativamente più facile arrivare a fregarsene... il vero punto è quell'altro.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il nesso é esattamente questo: Una persona sicura di quello che pensa sa anche tenerselo per sé. Un arrogante non solo non ci riesce ma deve soverchiare anche il pensiero degli altri per essere soddisfatto. Visto che hai fatto un paragone tra me e Jb. Io posso essere provocatoria fino a far salire le ginocchia in gola, posso rompere i coglioni come pochi al mondo se qualcosa non mi torna. Ma perché non mi torna: Ho il dubbio. Non la certezza. Quella la lascio alle persone con poca fantasia.



Ciao

con te, più di tanto non mi ci metto, per una questione di dialettica. Non di contenuto. 
Non sono all'altezza e lo so benissimo, ma ci provo ugualmente. 

Il motore della fermezza è lo stesso. Sia se si tratta di portare avanti un discorso dove una questione non ti torna, sia se sei sicuro che la questione non quadra. Tu parli du una modalità che non è per forza collegata al motore. 


sienne


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' molto diversa Napoli.
> Via Toledo è elegante ma confina con i quartieri spagnoli.
> E' bella Napoli per questo, perché non esclude la povertà dal centro.
> Milano ha sempre buttato fuori i poveri, dalla demolizione del Bottonuto (i quartieri spagnoli di Milano) fino alla creazione dei quartieri popolari satelliti esterni, come quello dove vivevo io.
> ...



infatti, Milano è circondata da quartieri o anche paesi dormitorio, dove nessuno entra, se non ci vive
anche a me è venuto in mente l'esempio di Scampia


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti per anni è rimasta sopita, per poi riemergere ora...
> E' un momento di crollo emotivo.


lo capisco e mi dispiace.
ti dico, molto banalmente, che la gara della sfiga non serve a niente, poiché poi molto facilmente troverai uno più sfigato di te.
torniamo a quello che dice sienne, il punto è come si reagisce alle sfighe, che poi manco sfighe sono ma il naturale decorso degli eventi.
nascere è un caso.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti per anni è rimasta sopita, per poi riemergere ora...
> E' un momento di crollo emotivo.


è comprensibile ma devi uscirne .forza
lo so che qualsiasi cosa ti si dica conta ben poco e il mal di pancia lo hai tu 
ma forza


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma appunto, anche vivendo al centro di napoli si è prossimi alla criminalità.
> *il fatto che nel tuo quartiere si spacciasse lo rende identico a qualunque quartiere di napoli o pure alla stazione vicino a dove vivo io.* quindi? è una sfiga?


no, a milano ci sono posti in cui non vai, se non ci vivi


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti, Milano è circondata da quartieri o anche paesi dormitorio, dove nessuno entra, se non ci vive
> anche a me è venuto in mente l'esempio di Scampia


scampia è sicuramente un quartiere dormitorio, tuttavia c'è un traffico intenso poiché attraversandola si va anche verso i paesi dell'hinterland.
nella mia facoltà conoscevo varie ragazze di scampia e da qualche anno c'è anche la metro 2 che parte da secondigliano favorendo gli spostamenti (a napoli la metro funziona molto bene ed è bellissima esteticamente).
insomma, quale che sia il quartiere da cui provieni, il problema nasce se mentalmente resti sempre là.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, a milano ci sono posti in cui non vai, se non ci vivi


madonna, ma forse ho un'idea sbagliata di milano :unhappy:
però, detto pure questo, non ho capito cosa tutto ciò debba dimostrare adesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non conosco milano, ma faccio l'esempio di napoli dove ho vissuto e che conosco meglio.
> in una larghissima parte della città, non c'è quasi distinzione fra zone ricche e zone povere.
> via chiaia, la via dello shopping di lusso per eccellenza, è praticamente attaccata ai quartieri spagnoli e al pallonetto a santa lucia.
> zone ad altissima densità, dove il riccone vive accanto al piccolo camorrista che fa lo scippo.
> va bene questa cosa delle case popolari ecc. ma non capisco bene cosa debba dimostrare.


Ma si parlava di coppie. O ho capito male io? Perchè per il resto, qui è capitato che parte del centro storico, prima prerogativa residenziale di sola gente 'bene', ospiti ora almeno una grande zona ghetto, con una discreta popolazione centroafricana e cinese. Beh, i 'bene' se ne sono andati da un pezzo, il valore degli immobili è crollato (alla faccia di chi magari aveva fatto i salti mortali per permettersi un appartamento discreto in quell'area) e le cose sono destinate a peggiorare, visto che il comune ha praticamente deciso di abbandonare l'area (dopo un paio di timidi tentativi di "bonifica").

Nelle periferie, dove ho vissuto fino a un paio di anni fa, la concentrazione di poveri disgraziati è sempre stata altissima, fossero nostrani o alloctoni. Io stesso ho fatto qualche anno, da adolescente, a quella maniera. Poi ho preso le distanze, ma continuando a vivere lì. Vero che certi flussi migratori (dove avevo casa con la mia ex, soprattutto nordafricani) hanno peggiorato la situazione. Dove prima almeno tra vicini c'era un accordo non scritto per la reciproca sopravvivenza, ora è un'incognita continua. Onestamente sono assai contento di aver traslocato da lì, a prescindere dal motivo. Era deprimente tornare a casa, la sera.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> scampia è sicuramente un quartiere dormitorio, tuttavia c'è un traffico intenso poiché attraversandola si va anche verso i paesi dell'hinterland.
> nella mia facoltà conoscevo varie ragazze di scampia e da qualche anno c'è anche la metro 2 che parte da secondigliano favorendo gli spostamenti (a napoli la metro funziona molto bene ed è bellissima esteticamente).
> insomma,* quale che sia il quartiere da cui provieni, il problema nasce se mentalmente resti sempre là.*



mi piacerebbe darti ragione, ma temo che non sia così semplice
non mi riferisco a quello che pensano gli altri, ma proprio al fatto di crescere in un ambiente molto particolare
credi che certe esperienze non te le porteresti dietro per tutta la vita?
boh io generalmente apprezzo chi riesce a condurre una vita normale in certi posti


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente. E tra l'altro io non negavo che Danny fosse vissuto dove dice di aver vissuto, io negavo e nego che Danny abbia fatto un certo tipo di vita. Sono due cose assai diverse. Mica tutti quelli che vivono alle case popolari spacciano, o sparano, o danno fuoco a cose/persone. Cioè, c'è gente "normale" nelle case popolari. Anche per bene. Voglio dire: non è tanto dove cazzo hai vissuto che fa di te una porzione di quello che sei, ma da dove cazzo vieni. Ed è tutt'altra storia.



Questa distinzione lo si era ben capito. Comunque grazie per averlo specificato. 
È tutta un'altra questione.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di coppie. O ho capito male io? Perchè per il resto, qui è capitato che parte del centro storico, prima prerogativa residenziale di sola gente 'bene', ospiti ora almeno una grande zona ghetto, con una discreta popolazione centroafricana e cinese. Beh, i 'bene' se ne sono andati da un pezzo, il valore degli immobili è crollato (alla faccia di chi magari aveva fatto i salti mortali per permettersi un appartamento discreto in quell'area) e le cose sono destinate a peggiorare, visto che il comune ha praticamente deciso di abbandonare l'area (dopo un paio di timidi tentativi di "bonifica").
> 
> Nelle periferie, dove ho vissuto fino a un paio di anni fa, la concentrazione di poveri disgraziati è sempre stata altissima, fossero nostrani o alloctoni. Io stesso ho fatto qualche anno, da adolescente, a quella maniera. Poi ho preso le distanze, ma continuando a vivere lì. Vero che certi flussi migratori (dove avevo casa con la mia ex, soprattutto nordafricani) hanno peggiorato la situazione. Dove prima almeno tra vicini c'era un accordo non scritto per la reciproca sopravvivenza, ora è un'incognita continua. Onestamente sono assai contento di aver traslocato da lì, a prescindere dal motivo. Era deprimente tornare a casa, la sera.


sì parlava un po' in generale del modo in cui l'essere cresciuto nella periferia abbia influito sul sentire e sulla personalità di danny.
sarà che adesso vivo in una provincia del cazzo  ma tutte queste distinzioni spaziali tra zone bene e zone povere non credevo fossero così perentorie, pur sapendo che napoli costituiva un caso abbastanza singolare, insieme mi pare a genova (ma qualcuno mi corregga se sbaglio).
beh, resto sempre dell'idea che napul'è troppa bell'!


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> madonna, ma forse ho un'idea sbagliata di milano :unhappy:
> però, detto pure questo,* non ho capito cosa tutto ciò debba dimostrare adesso*.


che Danny ha raccontato da dove viene e Joey afferma, inspiegabilmente secondo me, che non viene dalla strada
credo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, a milano ci sono posti in cui non vai, se non ci vivi


Ma pure a Pescara, o Canicattì o che cazzo ne so Free per la puttana, ma il fatto che uno possa viverci NON TI FA UN CAZZO DI DELINQUENTE O UN EROE O TUTTO QUELLO CHE C'E' IN MEZZO PER DEFAULT. Non mi cazzo significa nulla un cazzo di piagnone con la forza di un ameba epperò che volendosi dare un tono da Jena Plinskeen dei poveretti mi dice che è cresciuto in mezzo al disagio, LO SO BENISSIMO CHE E' DISAGIATO. Oh cazzo. E Milano qui e lì. Bogotà. A sentire DANIELE (VAFFANCULO) FERRARA E' IL PEGGIOR BAR DI CARACAS.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe darti ragione, ma temo che non sia così semplice
> non mi riferisco a quello che pensano gli altri, ma proprio al fatto di crescere in un ambiente molto particolare
> credi che certe esperienze non te le porteresti dietro per tutta la vita?
> boh io generalmente apprezzo chi riesce a condurre una vita normale in certi posti


ma sì che l'ambiente in cui cresci è formativo e fa parte di te e della tua storia, tuttavia dalle cose negative ci si emancipa anche con uno sforzo personale e individuale e, soprattutto, a distanza di anni non capisco perché ricondurre tutto a quelle esperienze.
mi sembra un po' deterministica come visione, ti pare?


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> scampia è sicuramente un quartiere dormitorio, tuttavia c'è un traffico intenso poiché attraversandola si va anche verso i paesi dell'hinterland.
> nella mia facoltà conoscevo varie ragazze di scampia e da qualche anno c'è anche la metro 2 che parte da secondigliano favorendo gli spostamenti (a napoli la metro funziona molto bene ed è bellissima esteticamente).
> insomma, quale che sia il quartiere da cui provieni, *il problema nasce se mentalmente resti sempre là*.


O se ci resti, per dire, cioè se nella vita non riesci a spostarti di un passo.
Il discorso sui quartieri travalica un po' il problema.
E' un po' quello che sta dietro, in effetti il mio quartiere e quello che ero l'ho lasciato alle spalle.
Forse, e ripeto forse, è proprio il fatto di averlo lasciato alle spalle, con tutto il resto, con mia moglie che mi ha creato questa instabilità.
Pensi di avere passato il valico, e a un certo punto ti viene l'ansia che potresti tornare indietro.
Un giorno ho portato mia figlia a vedere dove ero cresciuto.
Ha guardato le case e mi fa "Ma che brutte... andiamo via".
Il salto c'è stato. Ho sempre guardato avanti, finché non ho avuto paura di tornare indietro.
Sono ragionamenti a ruota libera questi... sto facendo fluire i pensieri...
grazie di ascoltarmi e rispondermi.
A me Napoli è piaciuta perché non mi ha dato quel senso di polverizzazione che c'è a Milano, parlo dal punto di vista urbanistico.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure a Pescara, o Canicattì o che cazzo ne so Free per la puttana, ma il fatto che uno possa viverci NON TI FA UN CAZZO DI DELINQUENTE O UN EROE O TUTTO QUELLO CHE C'E' IN MEZZO PER DEFAULT. Non mi cazzo significa nulla un cazzo di piagnone con la forza di un ameba epperò che volendosi dare un tono da Jena Plinskeen dei poveretti mi dice che è cresciuto in mezzo al disagio, LO SO BENISSIMO CHE E' DISAGIATO. Oh cazzo. E Milano qui e lì. Bogotà. A sentire DANIELE (VAFFANCULO) FERRARA E' IL PEGGIOR BAR DI CARACAS.



ma non è così...in certi posti anche se non sei delinquente o eroe impari lo stesso un sacco di cose perchè è l'ambiente che te lo impone! le impari appunto dalla strada
cose che a me per es., che mi limito a non scendere dalla macchina:singleeye:, non verrebbero neanche mai in mente!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non posso apertamente confessarmi su un forum, ho già detto molto e forse anche troppo, però posso risponderti.
> Sì, arrabbiato con me lo sono, perché non riesco ad avere una relazione normale, e intendo con questo che non mi porti ansia  o frustrazione.
> E' la mia fragilità, che ho ampiamente manifestato di fronte al tradimento.
> Ho un equilibrio precario. La mia insicurezza la maschero con una apparente presunzione o con un tentativo di arroganza. Mi è già capitato in alcune occasioni negli ultimi due/tre anni, quando la situazione ha cominciato a diventare meno tranquilla per me, e poi si è visto come è andata evolvendosi.
> ...


Intanto nessuno vive le proprie relazioni senza ansia e frustrazione ( se qualcuno ti dice così, mente ) e se ti sembra che qualcuno viva così la proprie relazione è perché è abbastanza orgoglioso da saper bluffare. Probabile che tu abbia un equilibrio precario ( ti credo sulla parola) e l'arroganza e la presunzione ne possono essere dei tratti identificativi ma non sempre. Il fatto e' Danny che negli ultimi due anni il tuo concetto di famiglia serena ( quella che ti eri costruito con tua moglie ) è stato messo fortemente in discussione e da qui l'accavallarsi di frustrazione e rabbia. se urli e ti arrabbi contro qualcuno considera che quel qualcuno è in grado di sopportare la tua reazione ( esclusa tua figlia con la quale devi cercare di essere più sereno possibile ), ti considerano presuntuoso, pazienza se ne faranno una ragione. a te bruciano la macchina magari a me viene un tumore, non è che possiamo piangerci addosso, ci si rialza più cazzuti di prima e si va avanti, quindi mi raccomando devi essere tosto e ripeto fregatene se gli altri ci restan male.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Pazzo


Me lo sono  perso


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di coppie. O ho capito male io? Perchè per il resto, qui è capitato che parte del centro storico, prima prerogativa residenziale di sola gente 'bene', ospiti ora almeno una grande zona ghetto, con una discreta popolazione centroafricana e cinese. Beh, i 'bene' se ne sono andati da un pezzo, il valore degli immobili è crollato (alla faccia di chi magari aveva fatto i salti mortali per permettersi un appartamento discreto in quell'area) e le cose sono destinate a peggiorare, visto che il comune ha praticamente deciso di abbandonare l'area (dopo un paio di timidi tentativi di "bonifica").
> 
> Nelle periferie, dove ho vissuto fino a un paio di anni fa, la concentrazione di poveri disgraziati è sempre stata altissima, fossero nostrani o alloctoni. Io stesso ho fatto qualche anno, da adolescente, a quella maniera. Poi ho preso le distanze, ma continuando a vivere lì. Vero che certi flussi migratori (dove avevo casa con la mia ex, soprattutto nordafricani) hanno peggiorato la situazione. Dove prima almeno tra vicini c'era un accordo non scritto per la reciproca sopravvivenza, ora è un'incognita continua. Onestamente sono assai contento di aver traslocato da lì, a prescindere dal motivo. Era deprimente tornare a casa, la sera.



bravo, quoto

e spero che Dalida e Joey soprattutto, leggano


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non è così...in certi posti anche se non sei delinquente o eroe impari lo stesso un sacco di cose perchè è l'ambiente che te lo impone! le impari appunto dalla strada
> cose che a me per es., che mi limito a non scendere dalla macchina:singleeye:, non verrebbero neanche mai in mente!


Ma quale strada. Free, per piacere. Tu dimmi questo coglione cosa cazzo avrebbe imparato dalla strada. Cosa, sentiamo. Cos'ha imparato? A parte dire "eh io sono figo ho avuto a che fare con mafiosi (quelli spareno), puttane (aids), piromani (danno FUOCO), terroristi/anarchici/comunisti/PETOMANI". Cos'ha imparato? Che ha imparato? A scassinare? A spacciare? Cos'ha imparato? CHE HA IMPARATO FREE PER LA PUTTANA? Che se la moglie si fa inculare dall'amante lui la deve consolare? QUESTO HA IMPARATO DAI MAFIOSI? EH? A PIANGERSI ADDOSSO? Eh?


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> O se ci resti, per dire, cioè se nella vita non riesci a spostarti di un passo.
> Il discorso sui quartieri travalica un po' il problema.
> E' un po' quello che sta dietro, in effetti il mio quartiere e quello che ero l'ho lasciato alle spalle.
> Forse, e ripeto forse, è proprio il fatto di averlo lasciato alle spalle, con tutto il resto, con mia moglie che mi ha creato questa instabilità.
> ...


se lo chiedi a me napoli è stupenda, unica, per una serie di aspetti che difficilmente riuscirei a elencare.
è o'cor'. 
però proprio per le sue caratteristiche di urbanistica il rischio di una cattiva compagnia diventa altissimo, poiché anche se sei borghese dietro l'angolo c'è la famiglia nel basso che spaccia. ma letteralmente dietro l'angolo. chi vende i presepi a san gregorio a natale, il resto dell'anno spaccia (ovviamente non tutti ma tanti).
non mi è di alcun peso ascoltarti, altrimenti chiuderei, mi stupisce anche un po' sentirti così, come dire, astioso. dev'essere un metodo per esorcizzare la paura che probabilmente l'ipotesi di una separazione con tua moglie ti dà.
comunque danny, indietro comunque non si torna.
non te lo auguro poiché non lo desideri, ma s anche tornassi a vivere dove vivevi, sarà comunque diverso per te.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bravo, quoto
> 
> e spero che Dalida e Joey soprattutto, leggano


ho letto, madonna.
napoli capitale morale dell'italia e fastosa capitale del regno delle due sicilie! :ballo:


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure a Pescara, o Canicattì o che cazzo ne so Free per la puttana, ma il fatto che uno possa viverci NON TI FA UN CAZZO DI DELINQUENTE O UN EROE O TUTTO QUELLO CHE C'E' IN MEZZO PER DEFAULT. Non mi cazzo significa nulla un cazzo di piagnone con la forza di un ameba epperò che volendosi dare un tono da Jena Plinskeen dei poveretti mi dice che è cresciuto in mezzo al disagio, LO SO BENISSIMO CHE E' DISAGIATO. Oh cazzo. E Milano qui e lì. Bogotà. A sentire DANIELE (VAFFANCULO) *FERRARA E' IL PEGGIOR BAR DI CARACAS*.



Oddio Ferrara è molto bella e ho anche degli amici che vivono lì.
Spettacolare da girare in bicicletta e l'ho fatto.
Ci sono andato l'ultima volta un tre anni fa ma presto ci ritorno.
E' tra le città dove mi piacerebbe vivere.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale strada. Free, per piacere. Tu dimmi questo coglione cosa cazzo avrebbe imparato dalla strada. Cosa, sentiamo. Cos'ha imparato? A parte dire "eh io sono figo ho avuto a che fare con mafiosi (quelli spareno), puttane (aids), piromani (danno FUOCO), terroristi/anarchici/comunisti/PETOMANI". Cos'ha imparato? Che ha imparato? A scassinare? A spacciare? Cos'ha imparato? CHE HA IMPARATO FREE PER LA PUTTANA? Che se la moglie si fa inculare dall'amante lui la deve consolare? QUESTO HA IMPARATO DAI MAFIOSI? EH? A PIANGERSI ADDOSSO? Eh?


cosa abbia esattamente imparato non lo so, tuttavia è evidente che impari quello che ti serve per vivere "normalmente", o sbaglio?
anche solo a stare attento, o forse te ne vai in giro come un'oca? ma per piacere


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bravo, quoto
> 
> e spero che Dalida e Joey soprattutto, leggano


Eh, ammazza. L'acqua calda.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> cosa abbia esattamente imparato non lo so, tuttavia è evidente che impari quello che ti serve per vivere "normalmente", o sbaglio?
> anche solo a stare attento, o forse te ne vai in giro come un'oca? ma per piacere


A stare attento. Sì. Stay attento.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A stare attento. Sì. Stay attento.



questa discussione mi ricorda tanto lo yemen, dove tu dicevi che si poteva benissimo andare stando semplicemente attenti
seeeee, hai voglia!
vabbè ora l'hanno chiuso, meno male sennò mi toccava venire a ripescarti


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ammazza. L'acqua calda.


sì, ma oltre che l'acqua calda a me sembra che si stia anche un pochino esagerando con questa ghettizzazione.
la gente normalmente si sposta, va a scuola, poi a lavoro, poi una volta qua e una volta là.
mi sembrano gli studi sulla devianza sociale degli anni 40.
nei quartieri, anche quelli poveri, c'è un po' di tutto, la gente di scampia è gente per bene, non hanno mica l'aria dei reduci del vietnam!


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho letto, madonna.
> napoli capitale morale dell'italia e fastosa capitale del regno delle due sicilie! :ballo:



boh io a napoli non sono nemmeno stata particolarmente attenta


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma oltre che l'acqua calda a me sembra che si stia anche un pochino esagerando con questa ghettizzazione.
> la gente normalmente si sposta, va a scuola, poi a lavoro, poi una volta qua e una volta là.
> mi sembrano gli studi sulla devianza sociale degli anni 40.
> nei quartieri, anche quelli poveri, c'è un po' di tutto, la gente di scampia è gente per bene, non hanno mica l'aria dei reduci del vietnam!



Ciao

quoto 

e aggiungo, che vivere vicino ad uno spacciatore, ad esempio, non fa di te anche uno spacciatore. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh io a napoli non sono nemmeno stata particolarmente attenta


nemmeno io, sono andata in giro a qualunque ora del giorno e della notte, anche da sola e un po' ciucca. 
nessun problema particolare, una volta mi hanno fregato il portafogli ma ero sull'autobus. :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> questa discussione mi ricorda tanto lo yemen, dove tu dicevi che si poteva benissimo andare stando semplicemente attenti
> seeeee, hai voglia!
> vabbè ora l'hanno chiuso, meno male sennò mi toccava venire a ripescarti


Non dicevo quello.


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma oltre che l'acqua calda a me sembra che si stia anche un pochino esagerando con questa ghettizzazione.
> *la gente normalmente si sposta, *va a scuola, poi a lavoro, poi una volta qua e una volta là.
> mi sembrano gli studi sulla devianza sociale degli anni 40.
> nei quartieri, anche quelli poveri, c'è un po' di tutto, la gente di scampia è gente per bene, non hanno mica l'aria dei reduci del vietnam!


ma se può, non si sposta proprio in certi posti, è questa la differenza secondo me

per dire, io vivo a 40 km da milano in una cittadina e tanti di qui lavorano a milano ma preferiscono fare i pendolari piuttosto che vivere intorno a milano


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma oltre che l'acqua calda a me sembra che si stia anche un pochino esagerando con questa ghettizzazione.
> la gente normalmente si sposta, va a scuola, poi a lavoro, poi una volta qua e una volta là.
> mi sembrano gli studi sulla devianza sociale degli anni 40.
> nei quartieri, anche quelli poveri, c'è un po' di tutto, la gente di scampia è gente per bene, non hanno mica l'aria dei reduci del vietnam!


Per farmi capire mi viene in mente un po' "ovosodo", anche se non è proprio la stessa situazione.
Ti sposti. Io mi sono sempre dovuto spostare.
Fin dalle elementari.
Poi ritorni là. E non ti senti a casa tua né là ne altrove.
Ti senti sempre un po' diverso.
Ma non è che è colpa degli altri, la colpa è mia in questo caso.
A me prendevano in giro per tutto. 
Diciamo che volevo somigliare a un modello ma alla fine riuscivo solo a essere al massimo tamarro.


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma se può, non si sposta proprio in certi posti, è questa la differenza secondo me
> 
> per dire, io vivo a 40 km da milano in una cittadina e tanti di qui lavorano a milano ma preferiscono fare i pendolari piuttosto che vivere intorno a milano


ho capito, ma io mi riferivo a chi vive nelle periferie ecc.
come dicevo avevo colleghe di università che venivano da scampia, il giorno lo passavamo insieme, le sere pure e via così.
non è che resti tutto il giorno alla finestra a guardare le macchine bruciate  o qualunque altro orrore possa esserci.
non nego certo che alcuni ambienti degradati influiscano negativamente, dico solo che la variabile non è solo quella senza contare che non siamo piante e possiamo andare un po' ovunque nella città, soprattutto da ragazzi.
ricordo un fatto di cronaca abbastanza noto: quando uccisero brutalmente a bastonate, dopo una rapina, il consuocero di dario fo a via bellini io vivevo ad un passo, a 20 metri.
a parte il casino e il dispiacere umano provato, non è che la cosa influì direttamente nella mia casa.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma oltre che l'acqua calda a me sembra che si stia anche un pochino esagerando con questa ghettizzazione.
> la gente normalmente si sposta, va a scuola, poi a lavoro, poi una volta qua e una volta là.
> mi sembrano gli studi sulla devianza sociale degli anni 40.
> nei quartieri, anche quelli poveri, c'è un po' di tutto, la gente di scampia è gente per bene, non hanno mica l'aria dei reduci del vietnam!


No, nessuna esagerazione secondo me. Napoli da questo punto di vista fa un po' da emblema di una realtà che si ripropone con molti punti comuni ad ogni latitudine. Poi, a Napoli ci sono stato una volta e mezza e non mi fiderei minimamente a bazzicare alcuni posti che ho intravisto: voglio dire che se qui lo farei, è solo perchè ho già bazzicato prima e so a cosa stare attento.

Quando dicevo che mi sto riscoprendo razzista, penso soprattutto a quel che è successo nella mia città. Ma il colore della pelle non c'entra niente, per il semplice motivo che non è di per sè un indicatore affidabile. In parte do ragione a JB: e difatti quello che ha salvato me è sempre stato soltanto capire in tempo quando girare i tacchi e sparire, e alle volte ho avuto principalmente fortuna. 

Poi, a onor del vero l'unica volta che ho dovuto sparire dalla circolazione per 2-3 mesi o mi facevano tanto ma tanto male, mi ero messo contro degli italiani.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> e aggiungo, che vivere vicino ad uno spacciatore, ad esempio, non fa di te anche uno spacciatore.


Certo, ma può costringerti a "condividere" alcuni dei problemi dello spacciatore!


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per farmi capire mi viene in mente un po' "ovosodo", anche se non è proprio la stessa situazione.
> Ti sposti. Io mi sono sempre dovuto spostare.
> Fin dalle elementari.
> Poi ritorni là. E non ti senti a casa tua né là ne altrove.
> ...


danny, a parte che ovosodo è un film dove appunto i personaggi sono resi delle macchiette per evocare delle immagini e non sono realistici, non hai preso in considerazione una seria analisi?
tutti questi episodi della tua vita, così lontani, che tornano come fantasmi mi sembrano un po' troppo incisivi per un uomo di 48 anni (in verità, ti dico che pure per l'analisi sei già un pochino in ritardo).


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto
> 
> ...


Vero ma sicuramente acquisisci un minimo di abitudine a rapportarti con certe persone, per necessità.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per farmi capire mi viene in mente un po' "ovosodo", anche se non è proprio la stessa situazione.
> Ti sposti. Io mi sono sempre dovuto spostare.
> Fin dalle elementari.
> Poi ritorni là. E non ti senti a casa tua né là ne altrove.
> ...


Cioè ?


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, nessuna esagerazione secondo me. Napoli da questo punto di vista fa un po' da emblema di una realtà che si ripropone con molti punti comuni ad ogni latitudine. Poi, a Napoli ci sono stato una volta e mezza e non mi fiderei minimamente a bazzicare alcuni posti che ho intravisto: voglio dire che se qui lo farei, è solo perchè ho già bazzicato prima e so a cosa stare attento.
> 
> Quando dicevo che mi sto riscoprendo razzista, penso soprattutto a quel che è successo nella mia città. Ma il colore della pelle non c'entra niente, per il semplice motivo che non è di per sè un indicatore affidabile. In parte do ragione a JB: e difatti quello che ha salvato me è sempre stato soltanto capire in tempo quando girare i tacchi e sparire, e alle volte ho avuto principalmente fortuna.
> 
> Poi, a onor del vero l'unica volta che ho dovuto sparire dalla circolazione per 2-3 mesi o mi facevano tanto ma tanto male, mi ero messo contro degli italiani.


io sono sempre stata poco attenta a tutto, e non mi è mai capitato niente di che.
vivo in una provincia media, adesso, ci sono le case popolari e tutto, ma conosco anche molte persone che vivono lì o lì vicino, per lavoro o per i motivi più disparati.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per farmi capire mi viene in mente un po' "ovosodo", anche se non è proprio la stessa situazione.
> Ti sposti. Io mi sono sempre dovuto spostare.
> Fin dalle elementari.
> Poi ritorni là. E non ti senti a casa tua né là ne altrove.
> ...


pensare che dicevo a giorgio che era una lagna


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho capito, ma io mi riferivo a chi vive nelle periferie ecc.
> come dicevo avevo colleghe di università che venivano da scampia, il giorno lo passavamo insieme, le sere pure e via così.
> *non è che resti tutto il giorno alla finestra a guardare le macchine bruciate  *o qualunque altro orrore possa esserci.
> non nego certo che alcuni ambienti degradati influiscano negativamente, dico solo che la variabile non è solo quella senza contare che non siamo piante e possiamo andare un po' ovunque nella città, soprattutto da ragazzi.
> ...



ma infatti io semplicemente dicevo che in certi posti impari che ti bruciano la macchina

a proposito, non ho mai capito perchè a napoli molte pulsantiere dei citofoni sono protette da una griglia
per me è stranissimo, qui mica si usa


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la penso come te. per carità... ma non riesco a "condannare" chi risponde ad una provocazione (anche se in maniera pesante)
> scrivere "sbava altrove" fa passare Vinc come uno che sta qui a broccolare e sbavare dietro le utenti del forum... e non è giusto offendere in questo modo.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu hai inteso "sbava" nel senso di broccolare? Io no, mi avrebbe interessato poco. Chi avrei broccolato? Tebe? Beh, a lei - con cui non ho condiviso mai un mp - la risposta.... O te? Solo perché io e 30 altri stiamo scrivendo in un treddì ironico su forum libero?

Io l'ho inteso come sbavare di rabbia. Come espressione di disprezzo. L'antirabbica si fa ai cani. E con me si usano termini adeguati, come cerco di fare io anche quando sono in dissenso.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io sono sempre stata poco attenta a tutto, e non mi è mai capitato niente di che.
> vivo in una provincia media, adesso, ci sono le case popolari e tutto, ma conosco anche molte persone che vivono lì o lì vicino, per lavoro o per i motivi più disparati.


Un momento, chiariamo. Non è che io sia cresciuto in un quartiere periferico schifoso ma mi facessi i cavoli miei da persona per bene e con le sue cose da fare. Senza farti l'elenco dei (piccoli) reati, io con tutte quelle realtà ci sono entrato in contatto per "interessi condivisi", e questo perchè sono cresciuto assieme a un sacco di gente problematica, che ho poi provveduto a mandare progressivamente affanculo man mano che perdevo di interesse ed utilità a frequentare.

Non è che gli spacciatori rincorressero regolarmente i vecchietti che portavano a spasso Fifì, per intenderci. Oddio, magari occasionalmente.

Credo ci siano situazioni in cui è il "forestiero" a rischiare, come altre in cui è vero il contrario.


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per farmi capire mi viene in mente un po' "ovosodo", anche se non è proprio la stessa situazione.
> Ti sposti. Io mi sono sempre dovuto spostare.
> Fin dalle elementari.
> Poi ritorni là. E non ti senti a casa tua né là ne altrove.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tu hai inteso "sbava" nel senso di broccolare? Io no, mi avrebbe interessato poco. Chi avrei broccolato? Tebe? Beh, a lei - con cui non ho condiviso mai un mp - la risposta.... O te? Solo perché io e 30 altri stiamo scrivendo in un treddì ironico su forum libero?
> 
> Io l'ho inteso come sbavare di rabbia. Come espressione di disprezzo. L'antirabbica si fa ai cani. E con me si usano termini adeguati, come cerco di fare io anche quando sono in dissenso.


Credo che intendesse la prima
Non so se sia meglio, ma hai capito male


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io semplicemente dicevo che in certi posti impari che ti bruciano la macchina
> 
> a proposito, non ho mai capito perchè a napoli molte pulsantiere dei citofoni sono protette da una griglia
> per me è stranissimo, qui mica si usa


onestamente non ne ho idea.
io le ho viste solo nei palazzi antichi comunque, quelli nuovi (tipo nella zona di fuorigrotta) non le hanno.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensare che dicevo a giorgio che era una lagna


Ecco, ricrediti! O ritàrati.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Tu hai inteso "sbava" nel senso di broccolare? Io no, mi avrebbe interessato poco. Chi avrei broccolato? Tebe? Beh, a lei - con cui non ho condiviso mai un mp - la risposta.... O te? Solo perché io e 30 altri stiamo scrivendo in un treddì ironico su forum libero?
> 
> Io l'ho inteso come sbavare di rabbia. Come espressione di disprezzo. L'antirabbica si fa ai cani. E con me si usano termini adeguati, come cerco di fare io anche quando sono in dissenso.


io l'ho inteso come "sbavare dietro a qualcuno" ... non come rabbia. 
che secondo me è pure peggio..


----------



## Dalida (21 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un momento, chiariamo. Non è che io sia cresciuto in un quartiere periferico schifoso ma mi facessi i cavoli miei da persona per bene e con le sue cose da fare. Senza farti l'elenco dei (piccoli) reati, io con tutte quelle realtà ci sono entrato in contatto per "interessi condivisi", e questo perchè sono cresciuto assieme a un sacco di gente problematica, che ho poi provveduto a mandare progressivamente affanculo man mano che perdevo di interesse ed utilità a frequentare.
> 
> Non è che gli spacciatori rincorressero i vecchietti che portavano a spasso Fifì, per intenderci. Oddio, magari occasionalmente.
> 
> Credo ci siano situazioni in cui è il "forestiero" a rischiare, come altre in cui è vero il contrario.


ho capito a cosa ti riferisci, non dire altro.
sul resto hai ragione, tranne che sul fatto che la ghettizzazione sia così marcata. interessi condivisi, appunto, altrimenti saresti stato altrove, anche se vivevi in zona.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei un coglione non è un complimento.
> Io intervengo su diatribe tra utenti una volta all'anno proprio perché è difficile valutare.
> Tebe s'è incazzata come una biscia (vipera? ) perché l'opinione di Danny implicava un suo razzismo ed è una cosa che la offende profondamente.
> Dai esplicitamente del razzista a Lothar e ti ringrazia.


Io ho scritto "sei un coglione"? Quando? Dove? 
Io ho scritto che era "la fiera del politically correct, e che coglioni".
Risposta: "sbava altrove".
Ho controrisposto.

Rispondo anche a zanna: la mia era clava? A Tebe è stato detto di tutto. Infatti ho parlato di treddì sfortunato. 
In generale: se hai i cazzi che ti girano, rispondi così fuori dal forum? Secondo me la risposta è no. E allora sei un guappo da tastiera, e - qui, come fuori di qui - magari ti rispondono a tono. Quello di fronte a te magari pure ha i cazzi che gli girano, e non è che pensa a farti da crocerossino


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Maggio 2015)

Sono di Napoli, ho vissuto a roma e ora a Milano. Mah.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io ho scritto "sei un coglione"? Quando? Dove?
> Io ho scritto che era "la fiera del politically correct, e che coglioni".
> Risposta: "sbava altrove".
> Ho controrisposto.
> ...


Vincent... c'è stata una discussione animata creata da un equivoco di fondo. Si è chiusa e poi arrivi tu con un post anche offensivo nei miei confronti e sicuramente partigiano... sbavare per me era leccare. Rileggiti quel post. E pure il tuo secondo che è anche peggio. Qui tutti si offendono ma l'unico a non aver usato epiteti sono io. Sentirsi dare del coglione dell'idiota e pure velatamente na chiaramente della troia alla moglie fa girare parecchio i coglioni. Autostima azzerata o meno.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Sono di Napoli, ho vissuto a roma e ora a Milano. Mah.



Ciao

cosa intendi con "Mah"?



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

cmq poi dite a me. voi non sapete parlare, quella dice orfana e non lo e', quest altro dice sbava pero intende lecca...:sonar:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vincent... c'è stata una discussione animata creata da un equivoco di fondo. Si è chiusa e poi arrivi tu con un post anche offensivo nei miei confronti e sicuramente partigiano...* sbavare per me era leccare*. Rileggiti quel post. E pure il tuo secondo che è anche peggio. Qui tutti si offendono ma l'unico a non aver usato epiteti sono io. Sentirsi dare del coglione dell'idiota e pure velatamente na chiaramente della troia alla moglie fa girare parecchio i coglioni. Autostima azzerata o meno.



eh ho capito, mettete i sottotitoli però


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> cmq poi dite a me. voi non sapete parlare, quella dice orfana e non lo e', quest altro dice sbava pero intende lecca...:sonar:


Verde!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vatti a vedere le statistiche, prima di dare aria alla tua bocca ...
> Ma prendi quella in qui la Svizzera è inclusa (spesso non è riportata perché non fa parte dell'EU)
> ...


Si si credici
Andiamo a vedere se è più facile per uno straniero diventare CITTADINO italiano o Elvetico...

Credici
Ca parlemo con tutti gli italiani che sono andati a lavorare in Svizzera?

Ogni istante della tua giornata loro ti ricordano: ricordati straniero che tu sei nostro ospite e che non sei un elvetico...

IL MONDO INTERO ha da imparare dalla terra di Sicilia su cosa sia l'ospitalità allo straniero...

Ma ovvio non parlano i giornali di quello che stanno facendo le persone comuni in questo frangente in Sicilia...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2015)

Comunque sul tema occidentale vs orientale, o razzismi vari, ho di recente visto un film che mi ha colpito da morire.

S'intitola il figlio dell'altra.

Le contrapposizioni sono enormi.
In pratica due ragazzi loro malgrado scoprono di essere stati scambiati nella culla.

Il problema è il seguente...
Uno è un ebreo cresciuto in una famiglia palestinese, l'altro è un palestinese cresciuto in una famiglia ebrea.

Così i padri...
Quello dell'ebreo è un colonello dell'esercito israeliano che scopre di aver allevato in casa sua un palestinese, e quello palestinese che mostra al figlio che pur essendo lui un ingegnere vive riparando auto, perchè a lui non è concesso altro...

In pratica se ne scoprono di cose sempre scontate e mai viste, solo quando si è costretti per forza di cose assumere i panni dell'altro...

In altre parole noi abbiamo nel nostro mondo...
Donne con le minigonne che inorridiscono per il burka, ma intanto non ne hanno mai indossato uno...
DOnne con il burka, che non sanno come è vivere con le tette mezze par fora...

Impossibile per ciascuno di noi vedere un'altra cultura come se fossimo davanti ad uno specchio impossibile...

[video=youtube;dspmjtqT9WE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dspmjtqT9WE[/video]


----------



## Divì (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensare che dicevo a giorgio che era una lagna


bei tempi, vero?


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vincent... c'è stata una discussione animata creata da un equivoco di fondo. Si è chiusa e poi arrivi tu con un post anche offensivo nei miei confronti e sicuramente partigiano... sbavare per me era leccare. Rileggiti quel post. E pure il tuo secondo che è anche peggio. Qui tutti si offendono ma l'unico a non aver usato epiteti sono io. Sentirsi dare del coglione dell'idiota e pure velatamente na chiaramente della troia alla moglie fa girare parecchio i coglioni. Autostima azzerata o meno.


1) e chi leccherei per te?
2) in cosa ti avrei offeso nel mio post? Ti ricordo che ti sei messo ad elencare le nazionalità...e che per 15 post hai dato della sfigata razzista e stupida ad una utente. Precisando "ti leggo bene, e so bene cosa sei". E ora..io in cosa ti avrei offeso per farti esplodere con uno "sbava"?
3) il mio post successivo è la controrisposta. Hai iniziato tu e sarebbe buona norma scusarsi. Ma fai te. "Se mi offendi la mamma aspettati un pugno" (Cito il Papa che è andato a Lampedusa, così è al di sopra di ogni leccata). 
4) io sono educato, garbato, e qui dialogo con tutti. Tu sei il primo che va fuori di testa. Se hai deciso di toglierti qualche sfizio puntando sul fatto "tanto quello è educato", hai sbagliato persona. Sono perfettamente a mio agio, sul roof a sorseggiare champagne. Ma se un tamarro mi trascina nelle fogne, mi metto gli stivaloni e sono a mio agio uguale.
Comunque, fa tu. Hai sbroccato e provocato, io ho reagito. Fin da ragazzo ho imparato che i lividi si portano a casa e finisce li. Di certo, mi hai sorpreso, e non in positivo. Te ne fregherà pochino, e pace sia. Io adesso SO chi sei, altro che tu con Tebe. E non soltanto io, perché i tuoi post sono eloquenti. Ma mica ci dobbiamo leggere per forza, oh.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa intendi con "Mah"?
> 
> ...


In generale: che tutte le aree urbane sono, sociologicamente, ugualmente miste. 
Sti choc mi fanno sorridere. Ma la chiudo qui. Sennò si ricomincia.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse la prima
> Non so se sia meglio, ma hai capito male





Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho inteso come "sbavare dietro a qualcuno" ... non come rabbia.
> che secondo me è pure peggio..


A quanto pare non era come dicevo io. E neanche come dire voi, che comunque ci siete andate più vicino.
Pare che volesse dire "leccare", presumibilmente io compiacerei Tebe. Per motivi oltremodo misteriosi.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si credici
> Andiamo a vedere se è più facile per uno straniero diventare CITTADINO italiano o Elvetico...
> 
> Credici
> ...



Ciao

cialtrone, non cambiare argomento! 

Che poi, se vogliamo entrare proprio in merito a ciò che stai riportando, qui all'estero il Sud-Italia viene lodato con i termini più piacevoli che ci sono per l'ospitalità e l'umanità che sanno dimostrare, mentre per quanto riguarda il Nord proprio NO. Anzi. Proprio il contrario. Ci si chiede il perché. 



sienne


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> A quanto pare non era come dicevo io. E neanche come dire voi, che comunque ci siete andate più vicino.
> Pare che volesse dire "leccare", presumibilmente io compiacerei Tebe. Per motivi oltremodo misteriosi.


Bravo eh... ti candidi per me e poi in realtà ti metti a compiacere tebe... tze


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> A quanto pare non era come dicevo io. E neanche come dire voi, che comunque ci siete andate più vicino.
> Pare che volesse dire "leccare", presumibilmente io compiacerei Tebe. Per motivi oltremodo misteriosi.


Non credo intendesse Tebe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ottusità dell'arroganza disse quella che voleva portarmi dall'avvocato perchè le diedi della disonesta intellettuale (VERISSIMO), per la cronaca. Che frequenta e va a cena con la peggio merda del forum che poi difende a spada tratta anche davanti all'indifendibile evidenza, che sbotta se si sente esclusa dalla cumpa (Dio bono cinquant'anni) e si prende dalla PUTTANA salvo poi "famo finta che non è successo nulla, eheheheh!". Capito? Ottusità dell'arroganza. A me. Sta mongola.



AHAHAHAHAHAH questa me l'ero persa .
Oddio muoro pure io.
Non pensavo che per te fosse così saliente quell'episodio.
Sono quasi tentata di dirti come sono andate le cose.
Ma i tempi non sono ancora maturi.
Non ti crucciare.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH questa me l'ero persa .
> Oddio muoro pure io.
> Non pensavo che per te fosse così saliente quell'episodio.
> Sono quasi tentata di dirti come sono andate le cose.
> ...


Penoso, più che saliente. A dir poco.


----------



## Zod (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri Mattia è andato all exo con suo padre, è arrivato a casa e tutto felice mi ha detto.
> -Goghi, ma lo sai che ci sono  le cavallette al cioccolato da mangiare? E anche i ragni? E tutte robe così nei padiglioni orientali?-
> Io -:inlove:-
> Lui - Non vedo l ora di andare con te!-
> ...


Io di lavoro allevo ragni e li esporto in Asia. Ho una ragnaia molto grande dove li tengo e li faccio diventare belli paffuti. Ogni volta che mi ci reco da loro per dargli da mangiare mi corrono tutti incontro allegri e mi salgono fino a ricoprirmi tutto. Che tenerezza. Poi ci faccio anche la seta e a volte presto la ragnaia alla malavita locale quando deve torturare un aracnofobico. Magari un giorno ti porto a vederla. Lo scorso autunno una tromba d'aria me ne ha portati via almeno la metà, ora dalle mie parti si sono misteriosamente estinti i grilli e penso che comincerò ad allevare anche quelli nella grillaia.


----------



## Horny (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non siamo cosi' fluidi come credi. Almeno a Milano.


 oddio...ma guarda che danny ha scritto di aver frequentato il liceo.
al classicodove andavo c'erano 1.500 persone, anche da baggio o gratosoglio, per dire 
di gente in classe mia.


----------



## Horny (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Sì. Meno male. Ma tutto è tranne che uno che viene dalla strada, no.


uhuh :rotfl:, no di certo, qua il primato della strada che nessuno te lo tolga:rotfl:
miiiinchia quanto ci tieni


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH questa me l'ero persa .
> Oddio muoro pure io.
> Non pensavo che per te fosse così saliente quell'episodio.
> Sono quasi tentata di dirti come sono andate le cose.
> ...


anche per me è piuttosto saliente aspetterò che maturino i tempi


----------



## Horny (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' molto diversa Napoli.
> Via Toledo è elegante ma confina con i quartieri spagnoli.
> E' bella Napoli per questo, perché non esclude la povertà dal centro.
> *Milano ha sempre buttato fuori i poveri*, dalla demolizione del Bottonuto (i quartieri spagnoli di Milano) fino alla creazione dei quartieri popolari satelliti esterni, come quello dove vivevo io.
> ...


scusa danny però secondo me esageri.
ti crei teorie, che suonano fasulle.
a me pare di aver vissuto altrove, da come descrivi tu.
e a Napoli hanno creato le vele per filosofia milanese?


----------



## Horny (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> madonna, ma forse ho un'idea sbagliata di milano :unhappy:
> però, detto pure questo, non ho capito cosa tutto ciò debba dimostrare adesso.


anche io, e pensa che ci ho vissuto 40 anni


----------



## Horny (21 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma oltre che l'acqua calda a me sembra che si stia anche un pochino esagerando con questa ghettizzazione.
> l*a gente normalmente si sposta, va a scuola, poi a lavoro, poi una volta qua e una volta là.
> mi sembrano gli studi sulla devianza sociale degli anni 40.
> *nei quartieri, anche quelli poveri, c'è un po' di tutto, la gente di scampia è gente per bene, non hanno mica l'aria dei reduci del vietnam!


Ohlà! :up:


----------



## Horny (21 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per farmi capire mi viene in mente un po' "ovosodo", anche se non è proprio la stessa situazione.
> Ti sposti. Io mi sono sempre dovuto spostare.
> Fin dalle elementari.
> Poi ritorni là. E non ti senti a casa tua né là ne altrove.
> ...


ma danny, ti sarai spostato di qualche chilometro, suvvia!

cavoli, mi stupisco ancora di quando si ipotizzava che tua moglie 
ti percepisse come un padre!!!!
ma certo che no.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

*Min*

Ohi Min,

manco a farlo apposta, 

stasera Fra ha voluto che le insegnassi a ricamare! Giuro!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> chi è che broccola? Devi fare i nomi, sennò è solo una tua idea.



Non me ne frega nulla. Se a te non è evidente vuol dire che non ti riguarda. Quindi non dovrebbe fregare nulla anche a te.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mi vedi come mi sono descritto un migliaio di volte. Pensa un po' che sveglione. Amico mio, non vieni da chissà quale bronx, non hai prese mazzate (o rischiato di prenderne) più del coglione medio. Fa un po' ride sta cosa, peraltro. Sparavano. Dio buono.
> Non sei bersaglio di niente, sei scemo. Qua tutti si sentono bersagli prima o poi con me. Ma a me di te non fotte nulla, non capisci un cazzo. Lo so che non voti pd (adesso), ma sei un radicalchic di merda, quello è poco ma certo. Non vieni dalla strada. Non saresti così, anche se partissi già tarato di tuo. Quali pistolettate, quali mafiosi. Porca merda che mi tocca leggere. Sei un normalissimo coglione bauscia, vissuto da normalissimo coglione, non certo quella sorta di sopravvisuto che vorresti far credere. Quale chiodo porti. Finiscila, scemo.


Però mi sa che tu di Milano conosci Drive in e i film dei Vanzina che, come è noto, sono romani.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però mi da che tu di Milano conosci Drive in e i film dei Vanzina che, come è noto, sono romani.


Ti sa male.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non me ne frega nulla. *Se a te non è evidente vuol dire che non ti riguarda*. Quindi non dovrebbe fregare nulla anche a te.



Ma...

allora se ti è evidente vuol dire che ti riguarda?
Vincent Vega sta broccolando te?
Ma non ha fortuna visto che non te ne frega nulla?


Scusa non ho resistito


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi Min,
> 
> manco a farlo apposta,
> 
> stasera Fra ha voluto che le insegnassi a ricamare! Giuro!


se sei in grado di spaziare dai fuochi artificiali al ricamo grande invidia


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei in grado di spaziare dai fuochi artificiali al ricamo grande invidia



Un mio amico diceva di essere considerato in gambissima perchè si era dato pena di imparare le prime 20 righe di ogni cosa...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io di lavoro allevo ragni e li esporto in Asia. Ho una ragnaia molto grande dove li tengo e li faccio diventare belli paffuti. Ogni volta che mi ci reco da loro per dargli da mangiare mi corrono tutti incontro allegri e mi salgono fino a ricoprirmi tutto. Che tenerezza. Poi ci faccio anche la seta e a volte presto la ragnaia alla malavita locale quando deve torturare un aracnofobico. Magari un giorno ti porto a vederla. Lo scorso autunno una tromba d'aria me ne ha portati via almeno la metà, ora dalle mie parti si sono misteriosamente estinti i grilli e penso che comincerò ad allevare anche quelli nella grillaia.



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
Posso fare il ragno addosso a te pure io? 




Che poi in effetti ad una ragna ci assomiglio.
Sono tutta lunga e pelosa.
Potrei essere la donna della tua vita e magari Min apprezza.
Cioè. 
Non sembri uno di 8 anni e magari fai crescere un po anche me.




 Naaaaaaa. 
Non cresceró mai.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> allora se ti è evidente vuol dire che ti riguarda?
> Vincent Vega sta broccolando te?
> ...



Ma chi broccola chi?
A parte me che broccolo Zod ma non  cede e Giorgiocan che non cede manco lui.
InZomma, per essere una strafiga che se la tira sul piedistallo non ho molta fortuna.



Non ho resistito neppure io


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma chi broccola chi?
> A parte me che broccolo Zod ma non  cede e Giorgiocan che non cede manco lui.
> InZomma, per essere una strafiga che se la tira sul piedistallo non ho molta fortuna.
> 
> ...




Tutti (ci) resistono e noi no


----------



## Zod (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> Posso fare il ragno addosso a te pure io?
> 
> 
> ...


Hemm, ho cercato di esorcizzare prima, ma la notizia che mangi ragni farciti di cioccolata mi ha sconvolto parecchio. Sono aracnofobico, peggio di un bimbo di otto anni. Però volendo guardare in positivo a stare con te un aracnofobico sa che se c'è un ragno in casa ci pensi tu, purché non lo cucini il giorno dopo.. "-Che buono questo patè cara, cosa c'è dentro? -Eh sapessi, una cosa pelosa con tante zampe! -Oh no, il cane!?! -Ma no sciocchino..il ragno di ieri...per chi mi hai preso?? -Era meglio il cane.."


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cialtrone, non cambiare argomento!
> 
> ...


Senti vedi di moderare i termini
Cialtrona dillo a tua sorella.

E ricordati che gli elvetici sarebbero solo una manica di montanari smarsi se non avessero le banche.

E indi sono collusi con il denaro sporco di tutto il mondo.

Piaccia o non piaccia.

Non mi stupirei sai se i conti dell'ISIS e dei traffici di uomini fossero tutti a Zurigo, non mi stupirei.

Ma mi sa che le normative europee in materia di antiriciclaggio sia proprio un duro colpo all'economia elvatica.

Durissimo.

E vediamo di capirci allora...
http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/interni/svizzera-razzista-no-soltanto-legittima-difesa-991119.html

La Svizzera ospita gli stranieri, e non li fa diventare cittadini elvetici.

L'Italia invece ?

E allora chi è più razzista e xenofobo fra i due paesi?

La Svizzera ha bisogno di quegli stranieri come servitù.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cialtrone, non cambiare argomento!
> 
> ...


E prima di darmi dell'ignorante

Informati

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cittadinanza_svizzera

Leggete bene tutti
NON è che nascendo in Svizzera sei Svizzero.

E sta roba la so bene
Perchè mio nonno materno nacque a San Gallo: vi piaccia o meno.

E lui e la sua famiglia fu gentilmente invitato a tornare in Italia nel 1914 perchè non avevano piacere di mettersi nei casini con la guerra.

In Italia se io scendo le scale al piano di sotto e vado dagli indiani CI PIACCIA o meno sono tutti cittadini ITALIANI.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cittadinanza_italiana

Leggi e poi argomenta.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2015)

*E siamo spaventati dagli africani? E NOI non salimmo sui barconi eh?*

Modulata dalla reticenza xenofoba e dal bisogno di manodopera estera, l'immigrazione in Svizzera ha contribuito allo sviluppo dell'economia interna.

Un salto nella storia permette di capire come il piccolo paese al centro dell'Europa sia diventato un punto di convergenza di numerose etnie.

Considerata a lungo come terra di emigranti, la Svizzera è diventata nel corso del XX secolo un paese d'immigrazione.

Etienne Piguet, professore di geografia umana all'Università di Neuchâtel, scrive nel suo ultimo libro ("L'immigrazione in Svizzera") che un terzo della popolazione elvetica trova origine nei flussi migratori dal secondo Dopoguerra in poi. Un quarto è invece nato al di fuori delle frontiere nazionali.

«Confrontata con le nazioni classicamente ritenute terre d'immigrazione, come Stati Uniti, Canada o Australia, le cifre relative alla Svizzera sono notevoli», indica a swissinfo Piguet.
Il bisogno di forza lavoro

Uno dei motivi che fanno della Svizzera una meta dei migranti è la particolare situazione topo-geografica. «Più la superficie del territorio è ridotta, più la proporzione dei residenti in provenienza dall'estero è elevata», spiega Piguet, che ricorda inoltre la posizione della Svizzera nel cuore dell'Europa.

La causa principale responsabile dei grandi flussi migratori del passato è però un'altra. «La ragione dominante, almeno negli ultimi 50 anni, è il grande bisogno di manodopera», rileva il professore.

Per fornire qualche cifra, dalle 271'000 persone nel 1950 (il 5,1% della popolazione totale), il numero di stranieri residenti passa a 476'000 nel 1960 (9,1%).
Coesione nazionale grazie agli stranieri

La storia dell'immigrazione su suolo elvetico ha inizio parecchio tempo fa. Già nel XVI e XVII secolo, i cantoni svizzeri riformati accolsero rifugiati protestanti in fuga dalla Francia.

Ma è con la creazione dello Stato federale (1848) che si assiste ad una vera e propria apertura in favore degli stranieri. La neo Confederazione fonda infatti la sua identità sul principio della libera circolazione di beni e persone e su valori multiculturali.

In questo contesto, la missione caritativa della Svizzera (accoglienza di rifugiati e vittime di guerra) è considerata un elemento che consolida la nazione.

Parallelamente, lo sviluppo industriale della seconda metà del secolo accresce il bisogno di manodopera estera, in particolare nel ramo tessile, edilizio e metallurgico.

«Verso la fine del secolo, l'industrializzazione, l'urbanizzazione e la costruzione della rete ferroviaria sono all'origine del primo grande afflusso di italiani, che con tedeschi e francesi costituiscono la nazionalità più rappresentata tra gli immigrati fino alla Prima guerra mondiale», ci dice lo storico Giovanni Casagrande del Forum svizzero per lo studio delle migrazioni.
L'inversione di rotta del governo

Tra Otto e Novecento, una crescente frazione delle autorità e della società considera però il rapido aumento degli stranieri - il cui numero esplode dai 211'000 del 1880 ai 552'000 del 1910 - in termini di "invasione".

Significative sono le sommosse che avvengono a Berna nel 1893 e a Zurigo nel 1896, quando la folla si accanisce violentemente contro i lavoratori italiani.

Con lo scoppio della Prima guerra, gli stranieri sono bollati come "indesiderati". È in questo periodo che si diffonde il concetto di "Ueberfremdung" (inforestieramento), parola che designa l'eccessiva penetrazione straniera.

Sull'onda di questo marcato nazionalismo, il Consiglio federale decide di rompere con le disposizioni liberali sull'immigrazione e crea, nel 1917, l'Ufficio centrale di polizia degli stranieri. La Svizzera passa da una politica liberale di accoglienza e di assimilazione degli immigrati ad un controllo dei loro movimenti.
Braccia straniere a sostegno dell'economia

I flussi migratori riprendono tuttavia dopo la Seconda guerra mondiale, grazie agli impulsi forniti dal bisogno di manodopera poco qualificata.

Berna recluta i suoi lavoratori stranieri dapprima in Italia (accordo del 1948), poi in Spagna ed in seguito in Turchia, Portogallo e Jugoslavia.

Alla fine degli anni'60, la reticenza dei movimenti xenofobi riaffiora di nuovo. In meno di dieci anni, cinque iniziative popolari – tutte respinte – chiedono misure legali per limitare la popolazione straniera.

Seguendo lo schema di fluttuazioni che ha caratterizzato tutta la sua evoluzione, l'immigrazione riprende negli anni'80. Ancora una volta, le richieste del mondo economico relegano in secondo piano le contestazioni xenofobe.
L'impatto sull'economia

L'afflusso di stranieri è progredito anche nel terzo millennio e oggi il loro effettivo sfiora il milione e mezzo. «Accanto al fabbisogno di forza lavoro, si sono aggiunti anche altri motivi come l'asilo e il ricongiungimento familiare», ci dice Etienne Piguet.

Volendo procedere ad una prima analisi delle conseguenze economiche dell'immigrazione in Svizzera, il bilancio è mitigato.

«Da una parte la manodopera estera ha permesso lo sviluppo dell'economia. Dall'altra però, l'afflusso di lavoratori poco qualificati ha generato problemi di integrazione e ha rallentato gli aggiustamenti dell'economia elvetica nel contesto internazionale», conclude il professore di Neuchâtel.

swissinfo, Luigi Jorio

    In breve

    Questo articolo segna l'inizio di una nostra serie di approfondimenti sull'ampia problematica legata all'immigrazione. Vi proporremo articoli di carattere generale, ritratti di associazioni di emigranti e analisi di tematiche specifiche.

    L'immigrazione in Svizzera è stata preceduta, ed è sempre accompagnata, da un fenomeno inverso: l'emigrazione.

    Tra il 1815 e il 1914, mezzo milione di cittadini elvetici lasciano la madre patria alla ricerca di maggior fortuna nelle terre d'oltre oceano.

    Motivo principale di tale flusso, l'impoverimento di una frazione importante della popolazione, in particolare delle famiglie attive nel settore agricolo.

    Fatti e cifre

    Alla fine del 2006, gli stranieri residenti in Svizzera erano 1'673'000, ovvero il 20% della popolazione elvetica.
    La principale comunità straniera è rappresentata dagli italiani, con 299'073 persone.
    Seguono i tedeschi (201'497), i serbi-montenegrini (201'232), i portoghesi (187'017) e i francesi (79'526).


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Hemm, ho cercato di esorcizzare prima, ma la notizia che mangi ragni farciti di cioccolata mi ha sconvolto parecchio. Sono aracnofobico, peggio di un bimbo di otto anni. Però volendo guardare in positivo a stare con te un aracnofobico sa che se c'è un ragno in casa ci pensi tu, purché non lo cucini il giorno dopo.. "-Che buono questo patè cara, cosa c'è dentro? -Eh sapessi, una cosa pelosa con tante zampe! -Oh no, il cane!?! -Ma no sciocchino..il ragno di ieri...per chi mi hai preso?? -Era meglio il cane.."


...tranquillo.
Sono circondata da aracnofobici,  con me sei una botte di ferro.
E poi i ragni non sono farciti di cioccolato, ma ricoperti di cioccolato e i peli non si sentono.
Comunque se mangi un ragno al cioccolato non capisci che é un ragno, mentre le cavallette...beh...forse un po te ne accorgi che é un insetto, non per il gusto ma proprio per la consistenza.
Sei anche cavallettofobico? 
Perché in effetti assomiglio pure leggermente ad una cavalletta. 





Meglio che la smetta se no non  batto chiodo  sul serio.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tutti (ci) resistono e noi no


Sará la maledizione della figa di legno lanciata da Min?




Paura....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2015)

*In altre parole...*

Prendete tutti gli africani che arrivano nei barconi.
Metteteli nelle nostre fabbriche.

Ad un decimo del vostro stipendio.

Voi vi tenete il 90%.

E in vent'anni l'Europa sarà ricca sfondata.

Ma guai a dirle ste robe.

Guai...

Ma come pensate sia stata la vita degli stranieri in Svizzera? Eh?

MANODOPERA A COSTO IRRISORIO.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Ciao Conte,


sei noioso. Sempre la stessa tiritera. Cambia registro. 

Poi, che cavolo vuoi? È chiaro da tempo che non ci sopportiamo. 



sienne


----------



## Zod (21 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti vedi di moderare i termini
> Cialtrona dillo a tua sorella.
> 
> E ricordati che gli elvetici sarebbero solo una manica di montanari smarsi se non avessero le banche.
> ...


Il colpo più duro se lo è inferta da sola grazie alla stupidità del presidente della banca centrale svizzera che a sorpresa ha tolto il cambio fisso tra Euro e Franco Svizzero, causando un crollo del primo rispetto al secondo del 20% in un giorno, spazzando via istituzioni finanziarie secolari ed azzerando i conti di tantissimi investitori. Ora si ritrova con un cambio sfavorevole che sta debolendo tutte le economie di frontiera. Niente più file di italiani a far spese in Svizzera.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> 
> sei noioso. Sempre la stessa tiritera. Cambia registro.
> ...


Da te?
Che non mi dai dell'ignorante o del cialtrone
Mi sono mai permesso io eh?

EH?

Ti ho mai mancato di rispetto?

CHi ti credi di essere eh?

Ma non lo vedi che sei solo una sfigata figa secca? Eh?

CHE NON STAI CONCLUDENDO UN CAZZO E MAI LO CONCLUDERAI? EH?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il colpo più duro se lo è inferta da sola grazie alla stupidità del presidente della banca centrale svizzera che a sorpresa ha tolto il cambio fisso tra Euro e Franco Svizzero, causando un crollo del primo rispetto al secondo del 20% in un giorno, spazzando via istituzioni finanziarie secolari ed azzerando i conti di tantissimi investitori. Ora si ritrova con un cambio sfavorevole che sta debolendo tutte le economie di frontiera. Niente più file di italiani a far spese in Svizzera.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vero 
Come la storia degli stipendi...
Ti dicono vieni a lavorare da noi che ti diamo 5000 euro in busta...

Ma tacciono che un caffè ti costa 5 euro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai cugina di mia madre aveva sua madre che faceva la governante da una specie di console a Losanna...

QUando scendeva in Italia pagava il pranzo al ristorante a tutti...tanto diceva...un pranzo è come pagarti un panino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma mi pare che anche dopo il voto del 2014...Berna marchi male con Bruxelles...

Secondo me i capozzoni OCCIDENTALI...qua vogliono chiudere in una morsa quei 4 montanari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...tranquillo.
> Sono circondata da aracnofobici,  con me sei una botte di ferro.
> E poi i ragni non sono farciti di cioccolato, ma ricoperti di cioccolato e i peli non si sentono.
> Comunque se mangi un ragno al cioccolato non capisci che é un ragno, mentre le cavallette...beh...forse un po te ne accorgi che é un insetto, non per il gusto ma proprio per la consistenza.
> ...


Saggezza Veneta:
Ragno porta guadagno!


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...cavaletta un casso...

TU assomigli ad Una Mantide...no?

E non a caso hai una laurea in Scienze Religiose....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mattia non ti sposa, perchè sa che il giorno dopo te lo mangi...e appunto fa la fine del moscon...con il ragno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma oltre che l'acqua calda a me sembra che si stia anche un pochino esagerando con questa ghettizzazione.
> la gente normalmente si sposta, va a scuola, poi a lavoro, poi una volta qua e una volta là.
> mi sembrano gli studi sulla devianza sociale degli anni 40.
> nei quartieri, anche quelli poveri, c'è un po' di tutto, la gente di scampia è gente per bene, non hanno mica l'aria dei reduci del vietnam!


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma se può, non si sposta proprio in certi posti, è questa la differenza secondo me
> 
> per dire, io vivo a 40 km da milano in una cittadina e tanti di qui lavorano a milano ma preferiscono fare i pendolari piuttosto che vivere intorno a milano



Questo perché sono paesani e non capiscono la città ma non bisogna confondere percezione e realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo intendesse Tebe.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> allora se ti è evidente vuol dire che ti riguarda?
> Vincent Vega sta broccolando te?
> ...


Perché non resisti?
Non mi pare di essermi comportata male con te. Se è accaduto delucidami in mp.
Ma battute appena puoi non le capisco.


----------



## Dalida (22 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> In generale: che tutte le aree urbane sono, sociologicamente, ugualmente miste.
> Sti choc mi fanno sorridere. Ma la chiudo qui. Sennò si ricomincia.


vincent, io ti amo.
levat'a pistol down. :inlove::inlove:
[video=youtube;Lqhfdh1X_l0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqhfdh1X_l0[/video]


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2015)

Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.

Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.
> 
> Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.


Ciao Danny, mi dispiace che te ne vai,  ti auguro ogni bene.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.
> 
> Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.



Ciao danny,


prendi un periodo di distanza, come hai già fatto. Poi vedi se ripassare ... 
Mi dispiace. Pensaci su ...


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.
> 
> Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.


Non te ne andare....io ti ho sempre letto ed apprezzato per la tua onestà.Prova a staccare per un po'...


----------



## Tessa (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.
> 
> Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.


Non te ne andare. Per una discussione nata male che e' stata tutta un grande fraintendimento. Il giudizio di pochi non puo' pregiudicare la stima dei piu'.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Scolta*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E prima di darmi dell'ignorante
> 
> Informati
> 
> ...



Scolta,sienne è un utente educatissima e composta,se ti da del cialtrone è anche troppo magnanima, sienne è una grande signora.In realtà darti del cialtrone è scrivere il minimo,sei molto peggio!Quindi vedi di moderare tu i termini,e ci mancherebbe che un cafonazzo di paese viene a insegnarci la storia,ma vatten'affanculo cialtrone.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scolta,sienne è un utente educatissima e composta,se ti da del cialtrone è anche troppo magnanima, sienne è una grande signora.In realtà darti del cialtrone è scrivere il minimo,sei molto peggio!Quindi vedi di moderare tu i termini,e ci mancherebbe che un cafonazzo di paese viene a insegnarci la storia,ma vatten'affanculo cialtrone.



Ciao

e mo, inizierà a tappezzare i thread. Mannaggia. Che piaga questo tipo. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.
> 
> Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.


Ma dai non andare via. Prenditi una pausa


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da te?
> Che non mi dai dell'ignorante o del cialtrone
> Mi sono mai permesso io eh?
> 
> ...


Madonna Conte...questa è cattiveria :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Da te?
> Che non mi dai dell'ignorante o del cialtrone
> Mi sono mai permesso io eh?
> 
> ...


Senti,guardati la tua foto da militare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,e tu cosa hai concluso?fallito come uomo,fallito come marito,fallito come professione,il grande musicista.....che suona nelle chiese di paese...ma piantala cialtrone...:rotfl:ma come cazzo ti permetti tu?se non ti prendo a calci in culo non sei contento vero?ti devo ricordare chi sei ogni volta?


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e mo, inizierà a tappezzare i thread. Mannaggia. Che piaga questo tipo.
> 
> ...


Lascialo parlare...tanto si qualifica da solo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e mo, inizierà a tappezzare i thread. Mannaggia. Che piaga questo tipo.
> 
> ...



Ma no,in ogni classe c'è un coglione,in ogni ambiente di lavoro c'è un coglione,noi abbiamo lui,e io sono contento che ci sia.Capita di stare giù,poi penso a lui,penso a che merda di uomo possa essere,e allora mi ritengo fortunato di non essere come lui.....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e mo, inizierà a tappezzare i thread. Mannaggia. Che piaga questo tipo.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione sienne....bruttissime frasi ma non vere....si sa che sei una grande e molto apprezzata da tutti e non parlo solo del forum


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Madonna Conte...questa è cattiveria :unhappy:


E si....e questo di anni ne ha 47....ed è pure padre....ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da te?
> Che non mi dai dell'ignorante o del cialtrone
> Mi sono mai permesso io eh?
> 
> ...


Vergognati


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Madonna Conte...questa è cattiveria :unhappy:



Ciao

è espressione del livore che ha dentro. Sente proprio il bisogno di dover schiacciare ... 

Tanto bene non deve stare. Si, è cattiveria ... ma chi se ne frega. Da un utente così? 
Ma per favore ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non resisti?
> Non mi pare di essermi comportata male con te. Se è accaduto delucidami in mp.
> Ma battute appena puoi non le capisco.



Nessun bisogno di mp.

La frase "se non ti è evidente non ti riguarda" era buffa in quanto assurda... rigirandola viene "se mi è evidente, vuol dire che mi riguarda".

Da lì la serie di assurdità 

Se serve, specifico che non credo assolutamente che Vincent broccoli alcuna, non insinuavo, e non ci scherzavo neppure, che qualcuno si comportasse male, tantomeno te.

Abbi pazienza, non mi sento neppure di scusarmi eprchè era evidentemente uno scherzo linguistico. Mi spiace se ci sei rimasta male, ma davvero sembra che ti abbia morso un crotalo e mi pare eccessivo


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da te?
> Che non mi dai dell'ignorante o del cialtrone
> Mi sono mai permesso io eh?
> 
> ...



Reazione decisamente spropositata.

Sembri un folle.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è espressione del livore che ha dentro. Sente proprio il bisogno di dover schiacciare ...
> 
> ...


Brava:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Vergognati



Si vabbè.Farfalla,la storia è sempre la stessa,sparirà per 5 o 6 giorni e poi tornerà ad insultare...ma si può sbatterlo una benedetta volta fuori sto nullafacente?si può?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da te?
> Che non mi dai dell'ignorante o del cialtrone
> Mi sono mai permesso io eh?
> 
> ...


ma che è qui la sagra del " tiriamo le conclusioni senza conoscere realmente le persone " ? a parte che Sienne non è una SFIGATA, generalmente  sfigati sono quelli che lo scrivono agli altri, di solito funziona così.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai ragione sienne....bruttissime frasi ma non vere....si sa che sei una grande e molto apprezzata da tutti e non parlo solo del forum



Ciao

starei proprio molto male, se dovessi dare conto alle parole del Conte. 

Grazie, comunque ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Per quanto ancora saremo costretti a dover leggere gli insulti di questo cialtrone veneto?ma non è arrivato il momento di sbatterlo fuori?


----------



## ologramma (22 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Reazione decisamente spropositata.
> 
> Sembri un folle.


Mi dispiace ma hai perfettamente ragione tu e gli altri non si trattano così le persone corrette e educate


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> starei proprio molto male, se dovessi dare conto alle parole del Conte.
> 
> ...


Se c'è un utente educata sei tu.Mi sa che il suo nuovo amore,e già in conte aveva un nuovo amore,lo ha pisciato brillantemente.....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è espressione del livore che ha dentro. Sente proprio il bisogno di dover schiacciare ...
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> E si....e questo di anni ne ha 47....ed è pure padre....ne vogliamo parlare?


Sinceramente neanche il livore giustifica certe uscite pessime...Questo è un desiderio incontrollabile di ferire nel peggiore dei modi una donna.È vergognoso....


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Sinceramente neanche il livore giustifica certe uscite pessime...Questo è un desiderio incontrollabile di ferire nel peggiore dei modi una donna.È vergognoso....



Non è vergognoso.é il conte.Semplicemente un uomo di merda.


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vergognoso.é il conte.Semplicemente un uomo di merda.


A questo punto però si dovrebbero prendere gli stessi provvedimenti che son stati presi per Artifact quando insultava....


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.
> 
> Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.


buona fortuna


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> A questo punto però si dovrebbero prendere gli stessi provvedimenti che son stati presi per Artifact quando insultava....



Guarda,questo nullafacente andava estromesso da questo posto svariato tempo fa.Ha me ha decisamente rattrappito i coglioni,è di una cattiveria indecorosa,e c'è da vergognarsi ad essere uomini con questo in giro.


----------



## Zod (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A questo punto però si dovrebbero prendere gli stessi provvedimenti che son stati presi per Artifact quando insultava....


Prima magari bisognerebbe vedere chi per primo ha iniziato a insultare qui, e poi prendere tali provvedimenti. La licenza di insultare o ce l'hanno tutti oppure non ce l'ha nessuno.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sinceramente neanche il livore giustifica certe uscite pessime...Questo è un desiderio incontrollabile di ferire nel peggiore dei modi una donna.È vergognoso....



Ciao

non è una giustificazione. Più una spiegazione. 

Non mi sento colpita. Non saprei neanche da che cosa, visto che le sue uscite il più delle volte si basano sul nulla, ma mirano solo ad un proprio tornaconto. Cioè, ora sono seria. È l'essere sfigati che avrebbe dovuto colpirmi? 


sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Prima magari bisognerebbe vedere chi per primo ha iniziato a insultarequi, e poi prendere tali provvedimenti. La licenza di insultare o ce l'hanno tutti oppure non ce l'ha nessuno.



Ciao

la catena ha iniziato con una uscita molto infelice di Lothar a qui ho risposto. E il Conte poi ha quotato me, rigirando come il suo solito le cose ... pisciando fuori dal vaso. Alle menzogne di base, rispondo ... tutto qua. 

Compare di merenda del Conte ... e poi vuoi farti passare per oggettivo ... ma va a pescare nel deserto. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è una giustificazione. Più una spiegazione.
> 
> ...


No.La volgarità della "figa secca".....A me questa mi ha colpito.Anche cialtrone non è un complimento di certo ma "figa secca che non concludi mai niente e mai lo concluderai" è di un volgare unico come insulto....anche per rispondere a Zod.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Zod ha detto:


> Prima magari bisognerebbe vedere chi per primo ha iniziato a insultare qui, e poi prendere tali provvedimenti. La licenza di insultare o ce l'hanno tutti oppure non ce l'ha nessuno.


In effetti c'è equilibrio fra un "cialtrone" e quella serie di insulti vero?
La difesa è stata pari all'offesa giusto?
io ti do uno schiaffetto,tu mi spari?giusto?
Cazzo povero conte,è la prima volta...giusto?
E ma pure oscuro?giusto?
Zod so bene cosa scriverai ancora...evita...:rotfl:


----------



## Zod (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la catena ha iniziato con una uscita molto infelice di Lothar a qui ho risposto. E il Conte poi ha quotato me, rigirando come il suo solito le cose ... pisciando fuori dal vaso. Alle menzogne di base, rispondo ... tutto qua.
> 
> ...


Io vedo che gli hai dato del cialtrone e lui ti ha risposto insultandoti a sua volta. E te l'ho già visto fare in passato, ovvero insultare e poi fare la vittima. Anche in questa tua risposta mi stai praticamente insultando senza motivo. Io ho solo suggerito di verificare chi aveva cominciato a insultare e su tale nick prendere casomai i provvedimenti che suggeriva Erato.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> No.La volgarità della "figa secca".....A me questa mi ha colpito.Anche cialtrone non è un complimento di certo ma "figa secca che non concludi mai niente e mai lo concluderai" è di un volgare unico come insulto....anche per rispondere a Zod.


Adesso...si dirà:ma stava scherzando....,ma è fatto così.....solito film.....


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I*n effetti c'è equilibrio fra un "cialtrone" e quella serie di insulti vero?
> La difesa è stata pari all'offesa giusto?
> io ti do uno schiaffetto,tu mi spari?giusto?*
> Cazzo povero conte,è la prima volta...giusto?
> ...


Esattamente....


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.La volgarità della "figa secca".....A me questa mi ha colpito.Anche cialtrone non è un complimento di certo ma "figa secca che non concludi mai niente e mai lo concluderai" è di un volgare unico come insulto....anche per rispondere a Zod.



Ciao

ahhh. Non ci avevo dato caso, a dire il vero. L'ho preso come uno sfogo. 
Comunque, basta. È una tiritera che ogni tanto riprende fuoco senza senso. 

È vero che lo ho definito sia cialtrone come anche ignorante. 
È un'abbreviazione e sunti di discussioni condotti nel passato. 
Cioè, che ti metti a ripetere sempre le stesse cose? 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Io vedo che gli hai dato del cialtrone e lui ti ha risposto insultandoti a sua volta. E te l'ho già visto fare in passato, ovvero insultare e poi fare la vittima. Anche in questa tua risposta mi stai praticamente insultando senza motivo. Io ho solo suggerito di verificare chi aveva cominciato a insultare e su tale nick prendere casomai i provvedimenti che suggeriva Erato.



Ah ho capito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:conta chi inizia,non la pesantezza della reazione.giusto:up:
Resta chiaro che al contrario ti saresti incazzato per la reazione di sienne...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:zod sei un mito:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io vedo che gli hai dato del cialtrone e lui ti ha risposto insultandoti a sua volta. E te l'ho già visto fare in passato, ovvero insultare e poi fare la vittima. Anche in questa tua risposta mi stai praticamente insultando senza motivo. Io ho solo suggerito di verificare chi aveva cominciato a insultare e su tale nick prendere casomai i provvedimenti che suggeriva Erato.



Ciao

ma va a pescare!

La vittima? Se non gli ho più risposto. L'ho lasciato perdere e basta. 
Poi, sono discorsi che vanno avanti da tempo ... e mi sono ben stufata. 

Prendere per i fondelli e rigirare la frittata è un insulto alla mia intelligenza. 
A volte, l'intento è peggio di un'espressione. E a ciò rispondo ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A questo punto però si dovrebbero prendere gli stessi provvedimenti che son stati presi per Artifact quando insultava....


mi trovi assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma va a pescare!
> 
> ...


Sienne secondo me non dovresti nemmeno perdere tempo a spiegare
Riuscire a paragonare quello che hai detto tu alla risposta che hai ricevuto è talmente assurdo che diventa incommentabile
Ma è Zod non puoi pretendere nulla di diverso
Arriva sempre quando c'è da difendere qualcuno e attaccare altri. Non fa altro in questo forum
Ti ricordo che dovevamo implodere tutti a breve e siamo ancora qui


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne secondo me non dovresti nemmeno perdere tempo a spiegare
> Riuscire a paragonare quello che hai detto tu alla risposta che hai ricevuto è talmente assurdo che diventa incommentabile
> Ma è Zod non puoi pretendere nulla di diverso
> Arriva sempre quando c'è da difendere qualcuno e attaccare altri. Non fa altro in questo forum
> Ti ricordo che dovevamo implodere tutti a breve e siamo ancora qui



A me spiace solo che lecter,sia sempre a San vittore.....appena esce in permesso premio ci penserà lui.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me spiace solo che lecter,sia sempre a San vittore.....*appena esce in permesso premio ci penserà lui*.


attendiamo con ansia 

:tv:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me spiace solo che lecter,sia sempre a San vittore.....appena esce in permesso premio ci penserà lui.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne secondo me non dovresti nemmeno perdere tempo a spiegare
> Riuscire a paragonare quello che hai detto tu alla risposta che hai ricevuto è talmente assurdo che diventa incommentabile
> Ma è Zod non puoi pretendere nulla di diverso
> Arriva sempre quando c'è da difendere qualcuno e attaccare altri. Non fa altro in questo forum
> Ti ricordo che dovevamo implodere tutti a breve e siamo ancora qui



Ciao

infatti. Passiamo oltre ... 


sienne


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo perché sono paesani e non capiscono la città ma non bisogna confondere percezione e realtà.



forse non mi sono spiegata bene, e il mercato immobiliare attualmente è un po' diverso, comunque ben pochi a parità di costi si trasferirebbero da una cittadina ben collegata a milano, a un quartiere periferico di milano, tipo la barona, quarto oggiaro, baggio etc. etc.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A questo punto però si dovrebbero prendere gli stessi provvedimenti che son stati presi per Artifact quando insultava....




Dovrebbe valere per tutti...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2015)

Non ho capito il tema del thread, menzogna time? fraintendimento time? scassaminchia time? nunchocapitouncazzotantonuncèdacapireuncazzo?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessun bisogno di mp.
> 
> La frase "se non ti è evidente non ti riguarda" era buffa in quanto assurda... rigirandola viene "se mi è evidente, vuol dire che mi riguarda".
> 
> ...


Meglio. Quando apprezzo una persona mi preoccupo di non essere fraintesa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è una giustificazione. Più una spiegazione.
> 
> ...


Poi il tipo di offesa fa anche ridere.
Si potrebbe solo rispondere   "ce l'hai piccolo". È una citazione dal personaggio Alex Drastico del Antonio Albanese .


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Madonna Conte...questa è cattiveria :unhappy:


Mai detto di essere un buono io.
Mai detto.

Intanto il mondo casca in testa agli altri e non certo a me.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti,guardati la tua foto da militare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,e tu cosa hai concluso?fallito come uomo,fallito come marito,fallito come professione,il grande musicista.....che suona nelle chiese di paese...ma piantala cialtrone...:rotfl:ma come cazzo ti permetti tu?se non ti prendo a calci in culo non sei contento vero?ti devo ricordare chi sei ogni volta?


Intanto IO POSSO mettere foto stupide di me e riderci sopra con voi.
TU NON PUOI, costretto a vivere dietro un ologramma piatto.

Dai su ricordami chi sono...

Tanto con tutte le tue chiacchere non sei stato capace neanche di torcermi un capello...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai detto di essere un buono io.
> Mai detto.
> 
> Intanto il mondo casca in testa agli altri e non certo a me.



Per adesso stronzo.sempre per adesso.Sono contento per tutti quelli che ti hanno sempre difeso...contento davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è espressione del livore che ha dentro. Sente proprio il bisogno di dover schiacciare ...
> 
> ...


Nessun livore, solo la risposta che ti meriti.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Reazione decisamente spropositata.
> 
> Sembri un folle.


Sembro...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto IO POSSO mettere foto stupide di me e riderci sopra con voi.
> TU NON PUOI, costretto a vivere dietro un ologramma piatto.
> 
> Dai su ricordami chi sono...
> ...



Perdo tempo con un grande musicista finito a suonare nelle chiesette secondo te?tu prova ad inondarmi di nuovo la casella postale...e sei sempre tu quello che è venuto a scusarsi....:rotfl::rotfl:già finito il tuo nuovo grande amore?fallito pure quello...:rotfl:Aria cialtrone,che quello sei.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io vedo che gli hai dato del cialtrone e lui ti ha risposto insultandoti a sua volta. E te l'ho già visto fare in passato, ovvero insultare e poi fare la vittima. Anche in questa tua risposta mi stai praticamente insultando senza motivo. Io ho solo suggerito di verificare chi aveva cominciato a insultare e su tale nick prendere casomai i provvedimenti che suggeriva Erato.


Per non parlare del fatto che prima ti da un rosso, tu le rispondi con un rosso e lei inizia a fare la drammatica per tutto il forum.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdo tempo con un grande musicista finito a suonare nelle chiesette secondo te?tu prova ad inondarmi di nuovo la casella postale...e sei sempre tu quello che è venuto a scusarsi....:rotfl::rotfl:già finito il tuo nuovo grande amore?fallito pure quello...:rotfl:Aria cialtrone,che quello sei.


Il mio nuovo amore?
No che è finito...sei tu che non hai capito chi sia...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per non parlare del fatto che prima ti da un rosso, tu le rispondi con un rosso e lei inizia a fare la drammatica per tutto il forum.



Ma sei consapevole che qui dentro tranne 2 o 3 disgraziati fai schifo a tutti?ma ti chiedi come mai?Può essere mai che siamo tutti stronzi?ma hai una dignità?un minimo?io al posto tuo qui non ci verrei più,hai scritto le pagine più nefaste di questo posto e stai ancora qui?ma non ti vergogni a 47 anni?ma il tuo novo amore poi?FALLITO...pure quello...e ma allora sei tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio nuovo amore?
> No che è finito...sei tu che non hai capito chi sia...



Il fucile della foto?:rotfl:vai a lavorare,trovati un lavoro vero...vai...barboon!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per non parlare del fatto che prima ti da un rosso, tu le rispondi con un rosso e lei inizia a fare la drammatica per tutto il forum.



:blabla:


ps. grazie per il rosso


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> :blabla:
> 
> 
> ps. grazie per il rosso



47 anni....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :blabla:
> 
> 
> ps. grazie per il rosso


Grazie del tuo eh?


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> 47 anni....



ha giustamente risposto al mio rosso sul post in cui insulta Sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ha giustamente risposto al mio rosso sul post in cui insulta Sienne


Ah ecco digiamolo...come stanno le cose...eh?


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo eh?


io non ti conosco e non ho avuto modo di interagire con te, non do giudizi su cose che non so, ma te l'ho dato anche io il rosso, perché a prescindere da tutto, l'insulto che le hai fatto è stato decisamente brutto. anche per da leggere.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Dai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco digiamolo...come stanno le cose...eh?



Allora sta toscana ti ha dato buca?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non ti conosco e non ho avuto modo di interagire con te, non do giudizi su cose che non so, ma te l'ho dato anche io il rosso, perché a prescindere da tutto, l'insulto che le hai fatto è stato decisamente brutto. anche per da leggere.


Certo...
Ma prima mi ha dato dell'ignorante...
Poi del cialtrone...

Non ho cominciato io con le offese

Colpevole di dissentire su certe cose.

Che poi ho argomentato per benino.

Cosa credi che io non trovi cose brutte da leggere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora sta toscana ti ha dato buca?



Non è toscana...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io non ti conosco e non ho avuto modo di interagire con te, non do giudizi su cose che non so, ma te l'ho dato anche io il rosso, perché a prescindere da tutto, l'insulto che le hai fatto è stato decisamente brutto. anche per da leggere.



Ma è capace di fare molto peggio....anzi,ha molto in simpatia romani,napoletani,pugliesi,calabresi....un signore.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma prima mi ha dato dell'ignorante...
> Poi del cialtrone...
> 
> ...


Sei quello che doveva scrivere?


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco digiamolo...come stanno le cose...eh?



pensi che non abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è toscana...



Sento...che stai a fà na figura di merda...n'altra ancora.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è toscana...


ma se lo hai scritto tu? :risata:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma prima mi ha dato dell'ignorante...
> Poi del cialtrone...
> 
> ...



CIOE' MI RISPONDI CIVILE E MI DAI UN ROSSO? 

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma se lo hai scritto tu? :risata:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si è trasferita....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (22 Maggio 2015)

*Incredibile*

Un utente viene insultato con l'epiteto "cialtrone", il quale risponde con "fica secca" e viene bannato a tempo indeterminato, quando ci sono utenti che per banali diatribe ricorrono in cinque minuti all'insulto verso genitori, mogli e figli, nell'indifferenza totale dell'admin. E centellinano sul fatto che fica secca è un po peggio di cialtrone.

Non dovevo tornare, vedere i nazisti all'opera mi fa ribollire il sangue.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Un utente viene insultato con l'epiteto "cialtrone", il quale risponde con "fica secca" e viene bannato a tempo indeterminato, quando ci sono utenti che per banali diatribe ricorrono in cinque minuti all'insulto verso genitori, mogli e figli, nell'indifferenza totale dell'admin. E centellinano sul fatto che fica secca è un po peggio di cialtrone.
> 
> Non dovevo tornare, vedere i nazisti all'opera mi fa ribollire il sangue.


Ciao

Ma di che ti lamenti?
Tu hai mandato utenti a farsi violentare e non ti capitato nulla.
Guarda prima quanta merla hai nel tuo giardino.

Sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Un utente viene insultato con l'epiteto "cialtrone", il quale risponde con "fica secca" e viene bannato a tempo indeterminato, quando ci sono utenti che per banali diatribe ricorrono in cinque minuti all'insulto verso genitori, mogli e figli, nell'indifferenza totale dell'admin. E centellinano sul fatto che fica secca è un po peggio di cialtrone.
> 
> Non dovevo tornare, vedere i nazisti all'opera mi fa ribollire il sangue.


Zod,sai bene che il conte ha fatto molto peggio da sempre.Un minimo di onestà intellettuale!Non è per oggi,poi gli scleri ci sono tutti i giorni,fra tutti.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Non posso nemmeno andare a pranzo tranquilla che torno e trovo ste novità


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Un utente viene insultato con l'epiteto "cialtrone", il quale risponde con "fica secca" e viene bannato a tempo indeterminato, quando ci sono utenti che per banali diatribe ricorrono in cinque minuti all'insulto verso genitori, mogli e figli, nell'indifferenza totale dell'admin. E centellinano sul fatto che fica secca è un po peggio di cialtrone.
> 
> Non dovevo tornare, vedere i nazisti all'opera mi fa ribollire il sangue.


magari è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> Non posso nemmeno andare a pranzo tranquilla che torno e trovo ste novità



Non ho pietà,un inetto che non merita nulla.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho pietà,un inetto che non merita nulla.


ovvio, ma mi sono persa il calare della ghigliottina... e che cazzo :incazzato:


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Il vero insulto del Conte non era quel fica secca ma altre cose che sottintendeva... vomitevole


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il vero insulto del Conte non era quel fica secca ma altre cose che sottintendeva... vomitevole


non posso darti un verde...


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il vero insulto del Conte non era quel fica secca ma altre cose che sottintendeva... vomitevole


Sottintendeva ?Più  chiaro e volgare di cosi?Assurdo....


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sottintendeva ?Più  chiaro e volgare di cosi?Assurdo....



si, ma sono stata volutamente sottile e ironica, volevo vedere i pochi soliti che facevano i gnorri, non mi rovinare il gioco :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sottintendeva ?Più  chiaro e volgare di cosi?Assurdo....


verde virtuale pure a te


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



Simy ha detto:


> ovvio, ma mi sono persa il calare della ghigliottina... e che cazzo :incazzato:



Io spero solo che scenda la verità sulla questione "toscana".....ci siamo persi l'ultima figura di merda....!
l'ennesima bastardata......e zod continua a non capire...


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> si, ma sono stata volutamente sottile e ironica, volevo vedere i pochi soliti che facevano i gnorri, non mi rovinare il gioco :carneval::carneval:


Ok.Sto zitta.Shhhhhh


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Un utente viene insultato con l'epiteto "cialtrone", il quale risponde con "fica secca" e viene bannato a tempo indeterminato, quando ci sono utenti che per banali diatribe ricorrono in cinque minuti all'insulto verso genitori, mogli e figli, nell'indifferenza totale dell'admin. E centellinano sul fatto che fica secca è un po peggio di cialtrone.
> 
> Non dovevo tornare, vedere i nazisti all'opera mi fa ribollire il sangue.


Infatti se devi tornare solo per spalleggiare o offendere per me potevi stare dove eri
Rosso


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io vi saluto. Ho conosciuto delle belle persone ma l'esperienza per me si chiude qua.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha aiutato, chi mi è stato vicino e spero che a qualcuno qualche mio intervento dei miei 3056  possa essere stato anche solo un pochino d'aiuto.
> 
> Un grande abbraccio e un saluto a tutti.


il 90% di quelli che dicono "addio" poi torna. O non se ne va proprio.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> il 90% di quelli che dicono "addio" poi torna. O non se ne va proprio.


Il conte è proprio finito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny,
> 
> 
> prendi un periodo di distanza, come hai già fatto. Poi vedi se ripassare ...
> ...


a me invece dispiace che quel coglione del conte si sia rivolto a te in quel modo.
Che verme...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> a me invece dispiace che quel coglione del conte si sia rivolto a te in quel modo.
> Che verme...



Finita....


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

e tre 

mancano due


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Reazione decisamente spropositata.
> 
> Sembri un folle.


sembra?


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> starei proprio molto male, se dovessi dare conto alle parole del Conte.
> 
> ...


cioè, voglio dire... un baciapile del cazzo che critica te che, a parte l'educazione, la sensibilità e la cultura che hai e che dimostri di avere,  parli e scrivi non meno di 3 lingue... ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Prima magari bisognerebbe vedere chi per primo ha iniziato a insultare qui, e poi prendere tali provvedimenti. La licenza di insultare o ce l'hanno tutti oppure non ce l'ha nessuno.


che strano... non hai capito un cazzo!


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> 
> sei noioso. Sempre la stessa tiritera. Cambia registro.
> ...


ciao sienne, dispiace anche a me per le parole che ti ha rivolto, anche se tu sei e ti sei sempre dimostrata una vera SIGNORA, e so che non gli dai peso. ma è stato brutto da leggere.

gli ho dato un rosso, e me l'ha ridato :rotfl::rotfl: mi ha abbassato la reputazione, lui è (era) un vecchio utente.. ma fa nulla, se l'è meritato.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao sienne, dispiace anche a me per le parole che ti ha rivolto, anche se tu sei e ti sei sempre dimostrata una vera SIGNORA, e so che non gli dai peso. ma è stato brutto da leggere.
> 
> gli ho dato un rosso, e me l'ha ridato :rotfl::rotfl: mi ha abbassato la reputazione, lui è (era) un vecchio utente.. ma fa nulla, se l'è meritato.


sono una vecchia utente anch'io
verde


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte è proprio finito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Finita....


non credo mi mancherà...


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao sienne, dispiace anche a me per le parole che ti ha rivolto, anche se tu sei e ti sei sempre dimostrata una vera SIGNORA, e so che non gli dai peso. ma è stato brutto da leggere.
> 
> gli ho dato un rosso, e me l'ha ridato :rotfl::rotfl: mi ha abbassato la reputazione, lui è (era) un vecchio utente.. ma fa nulla, se l'è meritato.


dai su, te la faccio alzare io, pure se di poco credo.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono una vecchia utente anch'io
> verde


:abbraccio:


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono una vecchia utente anch'io
> verde


ma il culo ancora è pappabile, sì?


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dai su, te la faccio alzare io, pure se di poco credo.




l'ha fatto apposta lui, lo sapeva. comunque non ero mai intervenuta a suo sfavore, perché essendo appunto "nuova" non mi sono mai messa in mezzo a cose vecchie. ma m'ha fatto veramente schifo. lui e quell'altro razzista.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma il culo ancora è pappabile, sì?


si ma non per tutti  (la faccina fai conto che l'abbia messa Lecter )


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> si ma non per tutti  (la faccina fai conto che l'abbia messa Lecter )



Tanto di cappella a lecter,anche dietro le sbarre,fra una pippa e stenti vari,è sempre un grande.MI FAREBBE PIACERE ASPETTARLO FUORI DAL CARCERE QUANDO E SE USCIRà.!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> si ma non per tutti  (la faccina fai conto che l'abbia messa Lecter )


:rotfl::rotfl:Ormai fai tutto da sola ? Fai anche le sue veci ... Grandeee :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella a lecter,anche dietro le sbarre,fra una pippa e stenti vari,è sempre un grande.MI FAREBBE PIACERE ASPETTARLO FUORI DAL CARCERE QUANDO E SE USCIRà.!


Ma non era già fuori ? :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> l'ha fatto apposta lui, lo sapeva. comunque non ero mai intervenuta a suo sfavore, perché essendo appunto "nuova" non mi sono mai messa in mezzo a cose vecchie. ma m'ha fatto veramente schifo. lui e quell'altro razzista.



Che fine de merda.Festeggio con un bella pippa adesso...tanto ogni scusa e buona...


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'ha fatto apposta lui, lo sapeva. comunque non ero mai intervenuta a suo sfavore, perché essendo appunto "nuova" non mi sono mai messa in mezzo a cose vecchie. ma m'ha fatto veramente schifo. lui e quell'altro razzista.


io invece invece intervengo sempre e solo a suo sfavore e vorrei mollargli tanti e poi tanti rossi, ma è da un bel pezzo che non posso. E neanche a lothar.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


io non posso dartela... devo prima darla un po' in giro...


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> si ma non per tutti  (la faccina fai conto che l'abbia messa Lecter )


cazzo, mi è venuto un brivido lungo la schiena!


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che fine de merda.Festeggio con un bella pippa adesso...tanto ogni scusa e buona...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che poi, sta toscana.....

chissà se ora si scoprirà.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io non posso dartela... devo prima darla un po' in giro...


lo so tu me l'hai data da poco, io pure credo 

:inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che poi, sta toscana.....
> 
> chissà se ora si scoprirà.



Ma sarà scared chi vuoi che sia..


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so tu me l'hai data da poco, io pure credo
> 
> :inlove:


:inlove:
infatti


----------



## ivanl (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io non posso dartela... devo prima darla un po' in giro...


:strepitoso::wide-grin:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma sarà scared chi vuoi che sia..


ragazzi io lo so chi è. ma non posso dirlo perché ha scritto a me in mp dopo quel famoso 3d in cui lui se la tirava e io gli scrissi "ma se poi la toscana in questione si arrabbia?"

muta sono  (ho imparato da simy) ma spero che sia lei per prima a sputtanarlo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

Fatemi capire :
Conte viene bannato
Conte aveva una storia con Scared


........qua è meglio di Beautyfull


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ragazzi io lo so chi è. ma non posso dirlo perché ha scritto a me in mp dopo quel famoso 3d in cui lui se la tirava e io gli scrissi "ma se poi la toscana in questione si arrabbia?"
> 
> muta sono  (ho imparato da simy) ma spero che sia lei per prima a sputtanarlo.


Ecco...questo nn si fa...mo lo devi dire


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che poi, sta toscana.....
> 
> chissà se ora si scoprirà.


Scusa...scrivo con una mano....e si......


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ecco...questo nn si fa...mo lo devi dire


non posso  

però vi posso dire che è un CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE. ma questo già lo sapevate..


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ragazzi io lo so chi è. ma non posso dirlo perché ha scritto a me in mp dopo quel famoso 3d in cui lui se la tirava e io gli scrissi "ma se poi la toscana in questione si arrabbia?"
> 
> muta sono  (ho imparato da simy) ma spero che sia lei per prima a sputtanarlo.


colpo di scenaaaaaa!


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non posso
> 
> però vi posso dire che è un CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE. ma questo già lo sapevate..


lo sai che ora si aprirà il toto-toscana-congustidemmerda, veeeero? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> colpo di scenaaaaaa!



Povera quella donna....!


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non posso
> 
> però vi posso dire che è un CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE. ma questo già lo sapevate..


Sai che cercavo di immaginarmi mentre dicevi CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE con la tua erre moscia?


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sai che cercavo di immaginarmi mentre dicevi CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE con la tua erre moscia?


porc... a me arrapa la evve moscia...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non posso
> 
> però vi posso dire che è un CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE. ma questo già lo sapevate..


indovina chi 

la gli occhiali?
la conosciamo?
scrive?
almeno questo.......


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Povera quella donna....!


poverina... ha solo gusti demmerda, peggio della mia!


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sai che cercavo di immaginarmi mentre dicevi CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE con la tua erre moscia?


ahahahahahahahahhaahahhaahahah Fata sei ER peggio (detto con R moscia) :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sai che cercavo di immaginarmi mentre dicevi CAZZARO DI PROPORZIONI BIBLICHE con la tua erre moscia?



Cioè banshee ha la erre moscia?e allora va benissimo con me.che di moscio ho tutto....:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> porc... a me arrapa la evve moscia...


Siamo in due. Una delle mie storie più importanti l'ho avuta con una evve moscia! Non sai quanto mi arrapa! Banshee prova a dire ARRAPARE....dai!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> poverina... ha solo gusti demmerda, peggio della mia!


la mia sta con me solo per il cazzo....


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahhaahahhaahahah Fata sei ER peggio (detto con R moscia) :carneval:


Tessssorrrrrooooo


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> la mia sta con me solo per il cazzo....


chiamala scema..


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> chiamala scema..


Bisognosa di sberle di carne?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bisognosa di sberle di carne?


quanto te di un vaffanculo.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Siamo in due. Una delle mie storie più importanti l'ho avuta con una evve moscia! Non sai quanto mi arrapa! Banshee prova a dire ARRAPARE....dai!


l'ho detto pure alla cena vè? se non ricordo male... te sei cappottato dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quando stavamo fuori e passavo i pischelli giovini per andare a Spazio...


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tessssorrrrrooooo


ammmorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre ahahahahahahahh


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> chiamala scema..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa...scrivo con una mano....e si......



Oscuro at salut,sinceramente non so niente,che ha combinato Conte??litigato con admin???


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> porc... a me arrapa la evve moscia...


io la detesto  detesto risentire la mia voce registrata...


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Dai bellezza che coi casini de sti giorni ci manca solo di alimentare le chiacchiere con le cazzate anche se il totoscommesse sarebbe divertente :risata:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


c'e' crisi pure li oscuro....
merce rara al giorno d oggi


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> chiamala scema..



Ma cosa ti succede pure a te?cosa?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dai bellezza che coi casini de sti giorni ci manca solo di alimentare le chiacchiere con le cazzate anche se il totoscommesse sarebbe divertente :risata:


infatti.. anche perché era una cazzata


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> quanto te di un vaffanculo.


Ai vaffanculo gratis non bisogna mai dire no. Come ai cazzi altezza culo.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti succede pure a te?cosa?:rotfl::rotfl:



sto facendo le uova in questo momento....sto covando
e i miei ormoni hanno preso la tangente :risata:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti.. anche perché era una cazzata


cioe' bugia?


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> la mia sta con me solo per il cazzo....


la mia può averlo solo a rate, poverina...


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> c'e' crisi pure li oscuro....
> merce rara al giorno d oggi


Oggi i vibratori fanno miracoli, addirittura hanno vere e proprie sembianze di peni di pornostar a grandezza naturale. Usufruiscine, ne sarai soddisfatta!


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> cioe' bugia?


sì del conte..


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> chiamala scema..


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oggi i vibratori fanno miracoli, addirittura hanno vere e proprie sembianze di peni di pornostar a grandezza naturale. Usufruiscine, ne sarai soddisfatta!


ma te ne vai a fanculo o no?
usali tu


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io la detesto  detesto risentire la mia voce registrata...


Ti prego mandami un voice recorder mentre mi dice "Sei arrapato?"
.
.
.
.
.
.
Chi indovina la citazione del film delle ultime parole vince una cena!


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io la detesto  detesto risentire la mia voce registrata...


nono, è avvapantissima!


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma te ne vai a fanculo o no?
> usali tu


Pensavo di averti consigliato carinamente! A quanto ho capito sei a dieta di membro! Cercavo di aiutarti, indirizzandoti verso soluzioni alternative valide per un rilassante momento con te stessa!Pensaci!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ragazzi io lo so chi è. ma non posso dirlo perché ha scritto a me in mp dopo quel famoso 3d in cui lui se la tirava e io gli scrissi "ma se poi la toscana in questione si arrabbia?"
> 
> muta sono  (ho imparato da simy) ma spero che s*ia lei per prima a sputtanarlo*.


Sempre che lei lo sappia....Perchè ti assicuro che a qualcuno è stato fatto credere che io e lui avevamo avuto una storia e che in realtà facevo finta di essere incazzata con lui sul forum...questo per dirti a dove arriva


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sto facendo le uova in questo momento....sto covando
> e i miei ormoni hanno preso la tangente :risata:


bella la caciottina chioccia!


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ti prego mandami un voice recorder mentre mi dice "Sei arrapato?"
> .
> .
> .
> ...





zadig ha detto:


> nono, è avvapantissima!


oh ragazzi mi fido :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre che lei lo sappia....Perchè ti assicuro che a qualcuno è stato fatto credere che io e lui avevamo avuto una storia e che in realtà facevo finta di essere incazzata con lui sul forum...questo per dirti a dove arriva


Ti sei fatta abbindolare dal Conte?
Cazzo ragazzi, quante vittime dell' IS ci sono qua dentro?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ti sei fatta abbindolare dal Conte?
> Cazzo ragazzi, quante vittime dell' IS ci sono qua dentro?


Ma hai letto cosa ho scritto o no?


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma hai letto cosa ho scritto o no?


Certamente! E ti assicuro che quanto ho scritto è perfettamente in tema!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bella la caciottina chioccia!


odio covare  hahahah ti va di sostituirmi un po? mentre faccio provviste


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh ragazzi mi fido :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ovvove ovvore: un vamavvo mavvone!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Certamente! E ti assicuro che quanto ho scritto è perfettamente in tema!


Dipende cosa intendi per abbindolare?
PErchè per un periodo l'ho sicuramente considerato un amico. Mi è stato vicino nei primi momenti in questo forum per me difficili. Poi ho realizzato che persona fosse e ho chiuso. Da 3 anni credo non ho alcun tipo di rapporto con lui.
Quello che lui ha scritto a qualcuno qui dentro è stato fatto quando era almeno un anno che non ci parlavamo e lui voleva lasciare intendere che invece sotto sotto.....


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ovvove ovvore: un vamavvo mavvone!


oddio la mia non è tanto tanto pronunciata...

vero Fata?


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio la mia non è tanto tanto pronunciata...
> 
> vero Fata?


Bè insomma...è una evve dolce...di quelle che se ti parlano all'orecchio dicendoti cose sensuali , praticamente eiaculi seduta stante....


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio la mia non è tanto tanto pronunciata...
> 
> vero Fata?


Io non mi ero resa conto... 
A te perdono tutto, ma a me la evve moscia mi sveglia ricordi tristi (lo stronzo del nerd ce l'aveva[emoji17] )


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per abbindolare?
> PErchè per un periodo l'ho sicuramente considerato un amico. Mi è stato vicino nei primi momenti in questo forum per me difficili. Poi ho realizzato che persona fosse e ho chiuso. Da 3 anni credo non ho alcun tipo di rapporto con lui.
> Quello che lui ha scritto a qualcuno qui dentro è stato fatto quando era almeno un anno che non ci parlavamo e lui voleva lasciare intendere che invece sotto sotto.....


Appunto!
mi riferivo all'acronimo IS = Ingegneria Sociale! Anche se , non ce lo vedo così "avanzato" socialmente!


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *Io non mi ero resa conto*...
> A te perdono tutto, ma a me la evve moscia mi sveglia ricordi tristi (lo stronzo del nerd ce l'aveva[emoji17] )


ciò mi consola :carneval:

:kiss: per te


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Bè insomma...è una evve dolce...di quelle che se ti parlano all'orecchio dicendoti cose sensuali , praticamente eiaculi seduta stante....


:facepalm:

Fata mi Ripeto e Ribadisco sei eR peggio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dai bellezza che coi casini de sti giorni ci manca solo di alimentare le chiacchiere con le cazzate anche se il totoscommesse sarebbe divertente :risata:


A parte che son certa sia una cazzata sparata per fare il paraculo ma poi qui abbiamo una Toscana ?  Non mi sembra


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Fata mi Ripeto e Ribadisco sei eR peggio :rotfl::rotfl:


sì ma ora che so della evve moscia non sarò più obiettivo...


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte che son certa sia una cazzata sparata per fare il paraculo ma poi qui abbiamo una Toscana ?  Non mi sembra


si che c'e'.
scared


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma ora che so della evve moscia non sarò più obiettivo...


ma in negativo...? :scared:


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si che c'e'.
> scared


Non solo lei.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non solo lei.


un altra che lancia la pesca e nasconde l amo


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma in negativo...? :scared:


nono, purtroppo per te.


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> un altra che lancia la pesca e nasconde l amo


Ho scritto perché non voglio che diventi paranoica. Ma penso che Scared quando leggerà scriverà che non è lei [emoji2]


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ho scritto perché non voglio che diventi paranoica. Ma penso che Scared quando leggerà scriverà che non è lei [emoji2]


figurati....anche se fosse lei mentirebbe


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me non conviene proprio fare nick
Ripeto che ha sparato sicuramente proprio per far credere che..
Non cadete nella trappola
Anche perchè a chiunque di noi venisse appioppata una cosa del genere non la prenderebbe bene


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> figurati....anche se fosse lei mentirebbe


Appunto non mi piace che essendo l'unica che ha dichiarato che è in Toscana si pensi che è lei... infatti molto tipico del fare del Conte buttare sassi di questo tipo


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non conviene proprio fare nick
> Ripeto che ha sparato sicuramente proprio per far credere che..
> Non cadete nella trappola
> Anche perchè a chiunque di noi venisse appioppata una cosa del genere non la prenderebbe bene


quoto


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

Che starei a fare io, a parte farmi venire gli attacchi di panico per un esame imminente?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che starei a fare io, a parte farmi venire gli attacchi di panico per un esame imminente?


c'hai le storie online col conte 
a me puoi dirlo, alla tua carissima amica caciottina


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*NO*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per abbindolare?
> PErchè per un periodo l'ho sicuramente considerato un amico. Mi è stato vicino nei primi momenti in questo forum per me difficili. Poi ho realizzato che persona fosse e ho chiuso. Da 3 anni credo non ho alcun tipo di rapporto con lui.
> Quello che lui ha scritto a qualcuno qui dentro è stato fatto quando era almeno un anno che non ci parlavamo e lui voleva lasciare intendere che invece sotto sotto.....



no farfalla con me è stato chiaro....altro che intendere...


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che starei a fare io, a parte farmi venire gli attacchi di panico per un esame imminente?


Hai mai trombato col Conte?
Se si quando?
Hai rifiutato avance dal Conte?
Se si quando?

RISPONDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> no farfalla con me è stato chiaro....altro che intendere...


Ma davvero ha fatto intendere che aveva una storia con farfie ?:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che starei a fare io, a parte farmi venire gli attacchi di panico per un esame imminente?


dai, confessiamolo che abbiamo una storia....

meglio con me che col conte, no?


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> c'hai le storie online col conte
> a me puoi dirlo, alla tua carissima amica caciottina


Ecco vedi, cosi agganci con le fantasie e puoi usufruire dei miei consigli! Brava!


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero ha fatto intendere che aveva una storia con farfie ?:singleeye:


Noooooooo ti pregoooooooooo non celapossofare cazzooooooooooooooooooooooooo
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero ha fatto intendere che aveva una storia con farfie ?:singleeye:



Chiarissimo,e farfalla sa tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Noooooooo ti pregoooooooooo non celapossofare cazzooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dici che non c'ho capito un cacchio ?  ok come non detto


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiarissimo,e farfalla sa tutto.


Vi rpego basta...in ufficio non capiscono perchè io stia ridendo....!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiarissimo,e farfalla sa tutto.


Ah ecco !!! Ma che cacchio di coglione :singleeye:


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che non c'ho capito un cacchio ?  ok come non detto


Diciamo che io e Caciotta abbiamo una storia e che il Conte venuto a saperlo si è rifetta su Farfie, ma Scared incazzata, si è fatta consolare da Oscuro. Chiaro?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco !!! Ma che cacchio di coglione :singleeye:


E non l'ha lasciato intendere solo a lui.......


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Diciamo che io e Caciotta abbiamo una storia e che il Conte venuto a saperlo si è rifetta su Farfie, ma Scared incazzata, si è fatta consolare da Oscuro. Chiaro?


si una storia horror, potrei farti a polpettine da rifilare a yuma quando scarseggiano femori


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Diciamo che io e Caciotta abbiamo una storia e che il Conte venuto a saperlo si è rifetta su Farfie, ma Scared incazzata, si è fatta consolare da Oscuro. Chiaro?


che soap :facepalm:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *c'hai le storie online col conte*
> a me puoi dirlo, alla tua carissima amica caciottina


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: cavoli come avete fatto a scoprire che è lui il mio tipo ideale? 

Comunque mi pare che sta storia è vecchia. Ne avevo già parlato con chi di dovere. E può confermare. 

Il Conte mi aveva informata di due date nelle quali sarebbe stato in Toscana. 
Io 1) _*non*_ gli ho risposto, in quanto non ero interessata al soggetto. 
E 2) non mi vado ad inventare balle al mio partner per il Conte... 

Voglio dire, portatemi Oscuro, Zadig, anche Stark che se si rasa assomiglia alla chiappa di Nick Bateman... :rotfl:

Ma perché lui ha riferito che io parlo con lui? O che lo devo vedere, o altro??


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non l'ha lasciato intendere solo a lui.......


maremma!!!! da esser picchiato :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

era lei avevo ragione fottetevi tutti


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

Il mistero si infittisce!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: cavoli come avete fatto a scoprire che è lui il mio tipo ideale?
> 
> Comunque mi pare che sta storia è vecchia. Ne avevo già parlato con chi di dovere. E può confermare.
> 
> ...


no non ha fatto il tuo nome, nessuno l ha fatto. l ho fatto io perche sei l unica toscana che conosco qui denbtro


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si una storia horror, potrei farti a polpettine da rifilare a yuma quando scarseggiano femori


E dire che avevo il numeretto per il culo, ed eri già pronta  e lasciva....tzè.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no non ha fatto il tuo nome, nessuno l ha fatto. l ho fatto io perche sei l unica toscana che conosco qui denbtro


denbtro?
O debto?
Derbo?
Drebbio?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E dire che avevo il numeretto per il culo, ed eri già pronta  e lasciva....tzè.....


fumo pure dal culo quindi stammi lontano


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dai, confessiamolo che abbiamo una storia....
> 
> meglio con me che col conte, no?


Allora possiamo uscire allo scoperto finalmente? :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Fratè*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vi rpego basta...in ufficio non capiscono perchè io stia ridendo....!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



fratè....io qui rischio togli oscuro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> era lei avevo ragione fottetevi tutti


Ma lei non ha risposto ai suoi contatti quindi ha detto na stronzata


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> fumo pure dal culo quindi stammi lontano


AMO QUESTO CAZZO DI FORUM!!!!
LO AMO CAZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: cavoli come avete fatto a scoprire che è lui il mio tipo ideale?
> 
> Comunque mi pare che sta storia è vecchia. Ne avevo già parlato con chi di dovere. E può confermare.
> 
> ...



Aridajie....aridajie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> maremma!!!! da esser picchiato :singleeye:


non vale la pena
Ho chiarito con chi mi interessava sapesse la verità. Devo anche ammettere nessuno di quelli a cui è stato detto gli ha creduto, per mia fortuna


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Caciotta*



caciottina ha detto:


> fumo pure dal culo quindi stammi lontano


ùù:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non sei più tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no non ha fatto il tuo nome, nessuno l ha fatto. l ho fatto io perche sei l unica toscana che conosco qui denbtro


Dimentichi Uh lalà... era anche lei Toscana! 

Ma mi fa piacere essere io al centro dei tuoi pensieri!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dimentichi Uh lalà... era anche lei Toscana!
> 
> Ma mi fa piacere essere io al centro dei tuoi pensieri!


ti penso sempre e lo sai, farei a pezzetti anche te come fata 
brava, io non lo sapevo di uh lala


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ùù:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non sei più tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


rientrero in me


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> rientrero in me



peccato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lei non ha risposto ai suoi contatti quindi ha detto na stronzata


Esistono anche le relazioni unidirezionali, il fatto che io leggessi le e-mail lo faceva sentire "amato"


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ùù:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non sei più tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti stiamo sconvolgendo sti giorni :sonar:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie....aridajie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:wide-grin: dammi tempo, sto sotto esami!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ti stiamo sconvolgendo sti giorni :sonar:



Si....pure scared adesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Cioè*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :wide-grin: dammi tempo, sto sotto esami!



Mi devo preoccupare?:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ti penso sempre e lo sai, farei a pezzetti anche te come fata
> brava, io non lo sapevo di uh lala


Fataaaaaaaa, anche tu amato da Caciotta come me! 

Fata, io non fumo...


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....pure scared adesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tranquillo, le uccido prima che possano arrivare a te 

:viking:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi devo preoccupare?:rotfl:


No, tranquillo, con me non rischi di doverti guardare le spalle...
Al massimo sarai tu a vedere le mie! :cooldue:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fataaaaaaaa, anche tu amato da Caciotta come me!
> 
> Fata, io non fumo...


ecco brava prenditelo e levamelo se vuoi fare la pace con me, senno restatetmi attaccati al culo entrambi e imparero' a fare le puzzette per voi


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Esistono anche le relazioni unidirezionali, il fatto che io leggessi le e-mail lo faceva sentire "amato"


Ma figurati che non lo so, le relazioni  unidirezionali sono un must per alcuni


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> No, tranquillo, con me non rischi di doverti guardare le spalle...
> Al massimo sarai tu a vedere le mie! :cooldue:



MA VI SIETE MESSE D'ACCORDO?NO DAI siete impazzite tutte?mi state coglionando tutte?MI FACCIO COGLIONARE CON PIACERE,MA DITELO.


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: cavoli come avete fatto a scoprire che è lui il mio tipo ideale?
> 
> Comunque mi pare che sta storia è vecchia. Ne avevo già parlato con chi di dovere. E può confermare.
> 
> ...


A' bella....Stark è  off limits...Me raccomando!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A' bella....Stark è  off limits...Me raccomando!


ma l'hai fatto sparire tu? non si vede più in giro... :cooldue:


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma l'hai fatto sparire tu? non si vede più in giro... :cooldue:


Gli voglio bene a quel avvocato


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non te ne andare....io ti ho sempre letto ed apprezzato per la tua onestà.Prova a staccare per un po'...



Se ho dei problemi cerco un posto ove stare bene, anche nel virtuale.
Ma anche se non li ho...
Mi dispiace, troppi frequenti litigi, troppi animi esacerbati, troppi insulti.
Non ha molto senso. 
Almeno per me. 
Non è più piacevole, è diventato uno stress, ed è diventato un po' fonte di ansia per me.
Anch'io come hai letto non ho retto a un certo punto.
Non è il caso, credimi. Si fanno le cose che ti fanno stare bene e che fanno stare bene anche gli altri.
Il resto si deve evitare.
Quando si può.
un abbraccio


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se ho dei problemi cerco un posto ove stare bene, anche nel virtuale.
> Ma anche se non li ho...
> Mi dispiace, troppi frequenti litigi, troppi animi esacerbati, troppi insulti.
> Non ha molto senso.
> ...


Stammi bene Danny...E quando vorrai tornerai...Tanto stiamo tutti qui:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se ho dei problemi cerco un posto ove stare bene, anche nel virtuale.
> Ma anche se non li ho...
> Mi dispiace, troppi frequenti litigi, troppi animi esacerbati, troppi insulti.
> Non ha molto senso.
> ...


Caro Danny posso??fai come me,fregatene....io leggo e partecipo pochissimo,ma ogni tanto vedo insulti,prese per i fondelli e altre amenita',al mio nick.Sai quanto mi interessa??zero virgola zero.Passo oltre.
at salut


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fataaaaaaaa, anche tu amato da Caciotta come me!
> 
> Fata, io non fumo...


Se ti vuoi candidare c'è il topic apposito su Privè, si accodi


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se ho dei problemi cerco un posto ove stare bene, anche nel virtuale.
> Ma anche se non li ho...
> Mi dispiace, troppi frequenti litigi, troppi animi esacerbati, troppi insulti.
> Non ha molto senso.
> ...


Ehiiii  Mi raccomando pensa al tuo benessere :up:


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se ho dei problemi cerco un posto ove stare bene, anche nel virtuale.
> Ma anche se non li ho...
> Mi dispiace, troppi frequenti litigi, troppi animi esacerbati, troppi insulti.
> Non ha molto senso.
> ...


Fai le valigie?


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Fai le valigie?


Ma è proprio andato?

Arrivederci.


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> era lei avevo ragione fotteteMi tutti


arf af arf!


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Allora possiamo uscire allo scoperto finalmente? :inlove:


lo facciamo al chiaro di luna, stavolta? :inlove:! 



Daiiiii!

Il monopoli lo porti tu?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> lo facciamo al chiaro di luna, stavolta? :inlove:!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pregooooooo????
Con la mia acerrima nemica....
ma nn lo hai capito che lo ha fatto apposta per portarti via da me?
Io lo so ...avra sbattuto le ciglia un par de volte e tu come le pere cotte...

Io posso sbattere qualcos altro


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Pregooooooo????
> Con la mia acerrima nemica....
> ma nn lo hai capito che lo ha fatto apposta per portarti via da me?
> Io lo so ...avra sbattuto le ciglia un par de volte e tu come le pere cotte...
> ...


molto interessante... :inlove:

Ma la faresti una bella lotta nel fango con scared?


----------

